#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-25
<lisu> re
<Wizard> cześć
<tar-gz> Try maheia or not try ;-D
<Wizard> Stirlitz, o rly?
<Stirlitz> yhy
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCceX_UrK60
<ntat> tego nie widziałem;)
<Wizard> lol, dobre
<shpaq> mornin'
<jacekowski> ehh i dlatego nie lubie gnome
<lisu> jacekowski: co popsules?
<jacekowski> 23:03 < Stirlitz> ehehe http://osnews.pl/bitwa-o-nazwe-pomiedzy-deweloperami-kde-i-gnome/
<jacekowski> i to chodzi
<lisu> a tam, błachostka, można dodać K desktop settings, albo g desktop settings, po sprawie, nad czym tu tyle myslec
<lisu> dobra zmykam co czasu malo cyk
<Matan[M]> bry
<ntat> Cześć
<Wizard> oxygen icons++
<Wizard> `karma
<Przekliniak> Wizard: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (4), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "[01:02] ---- Użytkownik wilczek został zablokowany (IP Ban)--" (-1), and "--- google.com ping statistics -" (-1).  You (Wizard) are ranked 5 out of 26.
<abbus> co cycki co cycki
<Drathir> Przekliniak: Wizard++
<Drathir> Przekliniak: karma
<Przekliniak> Drathir: Highest karma: "cycki" (6), "qermit" (4), and "Dreadlish" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "[01:02] ---- Użytkownik wilczek został zablokowany (IP Ban)--" (-1), and "--- google.com ping statistics -" (-1).
<gjm_> Bry
<Drathir> witam...
<Drathir> C/w 72
<Wizard> fajne w tej karmie jest to, że jak ktoś pisze o c++ to karmę c nabija ;)
<Wilczek> O.o
<Wilczek> Że co?
<Drathir> Wizard: a to chociaż działa?
<Wizard> Drathir, pojęcia nie mam o co pytasz
<Drathir> Wizard: o karme
<Wizard> no działa
<Wizard> tylko przekliniak ma jakąś dziwnie rozbudowaną
<Drathir> Wizard: zapewne sam dodatkowo ocenia w swojej botowej "główce"...
<Drathir> [C[Cprzek	[C[C[C
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> czemu ty tak krzaczysz
<Enlik> krzak tak
<Drathir> Wizard: lepiej odpuszcze dopóki net się nie uspokoi...
<Wizard> a co ci się dzieje?
<Drathir> Wizard: tak się dzieje jak net laguje i nacisne jakiś przycisk to zamiast wykonać jego funkcję to daje takie znaczki...
<Wizard> pewnie piszesz z jakiejś atrapy :)
<Drathir> Wizard: putty
<Wizard> a nie mówiłem? :D
<Drathir> Wizard: pod symbianem plus irssi na serwerze...
<Wizard> pffff
<Drathir> Wizard: jak net nie laguje jest ok normalnie...
<Drathir> Wizard: czekam aż z bok-a coś odpisza w sprawie neta...
<Wizard> że zacytuje Shreka.. "no to se jeszcze poczeka"
<Wizard> ę*
<buber> siem
<Drathir> Wizard: nie w czwartek wysłałem w piątek odpisali ze przyjęli i chcieli dodatkowych danych trochę przez weekend zapewne nic nie robili to od dzisiaj może coś zaczną...
<Wizard> era?
<Drathir> Wizard: orange od ery jak najdalej...
<Drathir> Wizard: co dziwne od około miesiąca tak się zaczęło dziać czyli coś musieli zepsuć, albo wiatry narozrabiały...
<Wilczek>   /away Nie ma mnie w domu
<Wilczek> Tfu
<Wilczek> -.-
<dj_oko[tired]> czas na śniadanko.
<buber> znowu mi przycięli pasmo
<dj_oko[tired]> reakcjoniści.
<buber> taaa, synchro na 14 mbit, a miałem 18 ;]
<Drathir> buber: za dużo pobierałes...
<ntat> mijota nim... :D
<dj_oko[tired]> indeed
<dj_oko[tired]> nie tylko tutaj
 * buber is bored 
 * dj_oko[tired] ogląda My Little Pony
<dj_oko[tired]> I regret nothing.
<ntat> dj_oko[tired], jak to?
<ntat> Dzieci masz?
<dj_oko[tired]> nie.
<dj_oko[tired]> po prostu jestem po**bany.
<bialy663> dj_oko[tired]: które, friendship is magic?
<dj_oko[tired]> bialy663: żółw
<ntat> kturtle:P
<ntat> Idę wodę na kawę postawić, ktoś chce?:)
<bialy663> no ja jestem w 17 epie FiM
<bialy663> rzygam tęczą
<dj_oko[tired]> bialy663: jesteś słaby.;]
<ntat> co to jest FiM?
<dj_oko[tired]> ntat: idź lepiej tę kawę robić
<dj_oko[tired]> save yourself :D
<ntat> Jeśli twoje dziecko rzyga tęczą w FiM to wiedz, że coś się dzieje...
<ntat> :D
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> wy jesteście chorzy
<Wizard> idźcie lepiej jakiś kod kompilować, czy coś
 * dj_oko[tired] perluje
<dj_oko[tired]> jedno w drugim nie przeszkadza
 * buber leży i sie opier. 
<ntat> buber, nie umiesz sobie czasu zorganizować
<dj_oko[tired]> ja też nie
<buber> ntat, mam urlop, wystarczy ?
<ntat> ja też mam;)
<ntat> Nie ma to jak spędzać urlop na irc`u:P
<ntat> To może w coś po sieci pogramy?:)
<buber> ja mam w międzyczasie postępujący remont
<buber> tylko pogoda przeszkadza w robocie
<dj_oko[tired]> buber: kucyki oglądaj.
<Drathir> ntat: lepiej w jakimś serwerze pogrzebać...
<buber> za stary jestem na bzdury
<ntat> ja tam bym w jakąś odgrzewaną strategię pograł
<Drathir> ntat: a nóż się zepsuje i momentalnie będzie ciekawie...
<ntat> buber, mówisz o remoncie czy graniu?
<buber> graniu i pierdołach
<dj_oko[tired]> kto tu mówi o pierdołach
<ntat> Co to za Benedykt?
<dj_oko[tired]> papież.
<dj_oko[tired]> (Człowiek-Suchar)
<buber> dj_oko[tired], dla mnie psucie czegoś co działa to pierdoła :)
<dj_oko[tired]> a to tak
<buber> chociaż, linuksy i telefony lubie psuć
<dj_oko[tired]> wniosek: każdy lubi pierdoły
<Drathir> C[C[C[C/w 2
<buber> najbardziej to mi właśnie cyanogenmoda brakuje  :/
<ntat> buber, to popsuj mi konto shell`owe, żeby interfejs uruchamianych programów był w języku ojczystym a nie en:)
<buber> ntat, locale nie umiesz ustawić ?
<ntat> buber, samo locale nie działa
<ntat> w locale mam wszystko na pl ustawione
<ntat> :)
<buber> $lang ?
<buber> moze popros kogoś kto ma roota o poprawne ustawienie? ; ]
<ntat> buber, e, na łatwizne byś szedł:P Myślałem że lubisz psuć;)
<Drathir> buber: a czy ja mówię żeby specjalnie psuć? Robiąc coś napewno jakaś rzecz nie będzie poprawnie działać i zrobi się ciekawie...
<buber> przecież inaczej tego nie ustawisz
<ntat> buber, Mitnick by dał radę:P
<buber> tja, sudo su -
<buber> miałem takie konto nawet
<buber> nie żądało passworda
<ntat> on to raczej socjotechnicznie
<jacekowski> ntat: pokaz co ci locale pokazuje
<jacekowski> to raz, dwa jak nie ma locali odpowiednich to bedzie uzywalo inne
<ntat> LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8
<ntat> LANGUAGE=
<ntat> LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<ntat> LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<ntat> LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<ntat> LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<ntat> LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<ntat> LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<ntat> LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<Ashiren24> erm
<ntat> LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<ntat> LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kick!
<ntat> LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<BlessJah> uzyj super mocy!
<ntat> LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<ntat> LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<Matan[M]> SPAM PARTY!
<BlessJah> to twoja chwila prawdy!
<ntat> LC_ALL=
<winter> ntat: nie flooduj
<ntat> jacekowski, z tym np. nano mam nadal en
<ntat> winter, ajtam, ajtam;)
<winter> ntat: pomyśl jak by każdy nagle chciał wkelić swoje locale na kanał
<czesmir> hahaha
<ntat> winter, nie przesadzaj;) Nikomu nie przyszło do głowy wklejać locale:P
<winter> ale często ktoś coś wkleja uzywając wklej.org lub podobnych
<winter> gdyby nie to wyobraź sobie co by się tutaj działo
<ntat> winter, widzisz, bo na kanale to tak cicho było a teraz przynajmneij jest tem do rozmowy:)
<winter> a tak zmieniając temat
<winter> chyba zrezygnuję z archa i zainstaluję sobie ubuntu
<winter> ale xubuntu chyba
<jacekowski> ntat: a LANG nie masz ustawione
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> a masz
<jacekowski> ntat: no to w systemie nie ma polskich lokali
<ntat> czyli bez su się nie obejdzie
<ntat> :)
<Drathir> a to nie muszą być czasem pl paczki językowe w systemie?
<jacekowski> musza
<ntat> o jest jakiś nowy format plików (CDF), który reklamuje się, jako następca PDF`ów
<dj_oko[tired]> CDF?
<dj_oko[tired]> to mi się z czymś kojarzy...
<dj_oko[tired]> Channel Definition Format
<dj_oko[tired]> ktoś pamięta przycisk "Pokaż kanały"? ;)
<foreste> czesc
<ntat> Wolfram się tym zajmuje, to ci od Mathematici i tej nowej wyszukiwarki - konkurencji dla google
<ntat> cześć
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xET0bsTzq4&feature=player_embedded
<dj_oko[tired]> ech
<dj_oko[tired]> po co kolejny format...
<dj_oko[tired]> PDF/EPS/XPS wystarczą
<ntat> dj_oko[tired], ten ma być bardziej interaktywny;<0
<dj_oko[tired]> uch
 * dj_oko[tired] jest na nie
 * bialy663 też
<buber> coś bym popsuł w sumie
<Drathir> buber: widzisz, a jednak...
<buber> no nudzę się :)
<Drathir> foreste: witaj...
<buber> może wrócę do idei 64bitów na pececie
<czesmir> a co uzywasz 32
<czester> Siema
<winter> siema ściema
<ntat> buber, pewnie wrócisz, jak będziesz chciał użyć trochę więcej pamięci;)
<buber> ntat, ;]
<buber> ntat, raczej chcę mieć na desktop coś podobnego do http://bit.ly/nIFCZX
<ntat> buber, ale do czego tam te 64 bity?
<winter> kde fffffuuuuuu
<buber> ntat, bo 4G ramu ;]
<dj_oko[tired]> PAE ftw
<ntat> a
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/zrzutekranu7.jpg/
<foreste> moj pulpit xd
<buber> tapeta pr)
<buber> pr0
<buber> dobra, zajaram i podpinam dysk do pieca ;]
<Cynia> bry :)
<buber> siema
<Drathir> buber: co Ty lecisz na 32bit ? o.O
<Drathir> e tam... Ja na lapku też 64bit...
<czesmir> Drathir: ja tak samo
<Matan[M]> ciekawie kiedy architekturę 80bit wydarzą... bo chyba ta jest następna
<Matan[M]> czy to 72bit było...
<Drathir> Matan[M]: 128 odrazu
<czester> 128
<buber> Drathir, na laptopie tak, na desktopie nie  ;]
<czester> 80 bit? Pierwsze słyszę.
<Matan[M]> czester: no była 8, 16 a później 24bit, idąc dalej tym rachunkiem 64+8=72
<Matan[M]> no 128 to niezły skok by był
<dj_oko[tired]> lol
<dj_oko[tired]> 24?
<dj_oko[tired]> czyli 2 do potęgi 0,218? :D
<Vorbis^> było 8,16,32 z tego co mi wiadomo
<dj_oko[tired]> no raczej :D
<Vorbis^> no i 64
<dj_oko[tired]> najpierw było 4
<dj_oko[tired]> Intel 4004
<czester> Przecież playstation ma już procek 128
<dj_oko[tired]> indeed, zakładałem, że mowa o intelu
<Matan[M]> dj_oko[tired]: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architektura_24-bitowa
<Matan[M]> problem? u mad?
<Matan[M]> dj_oko[tired]: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architektura_36-bitowa
<Drathir> foreste: ikonki kosza i mojego komputera  najbardziej rzucają się w oczy...
<Matan[M]> u gelly?
<dj_oko[tired]> Matan[M]: jakim cudem to miałby być zgodne z Intelem? :D
<dj_oko[tired]> i przede wszystkim po co
<Matan[M]> dj_oko[tired]: pytasz się mnie czy inżynierów którzy to zaprojektowali?
<Drathir> foreste: a tak z ciekawości kto to jest bo twarz mi się z kimś kojarzy choć proporcje dziwne troszkę ma...
<Matan[M]> więc nie sądzę żeby po 64bit miało być 128bit
<Matan[M]> (od razu)
<Drathir> buber: stacjonarka tylko 64bit... Na lapku niektórzy tylko są zdania ze 64 to głupota...
<buber> Drathir, w lapku mam 3GB, wystarczy 32bit
<dj_oko[tired]> Matan[M]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86#Extensions_of_word_size
<buber> Drathir, na stacjonarce będzie arch z KDE, gnome i inne mi nie podchodzą  :)
<foreste> Drathir:  to jest z klipu rabiosa shakiry i pitbula
<buber> nawet dual monitor mi działa ;]
<buber> śmiesznie wygląda FF na 37 calach ;]
<Drathir> Matan[M]: a opertony czy jak im tam amd serwerówki już obsługują chyba 128bitowe instrukcje
<Drathir> [C
<Matan[M]> Drathir: ha nie
<Matan[M]> się jeszcze zobaczy
<Matan[M]> ponoć niektóre firemki już krzyczą żeby w note/netbookach ARM latał
<buber> i będzie latał, bo będzie na to windows
<dj_oko[tired]> zaiste
<Matan[M]> no niby tyż prawda
<foreste> windows dupa rozbita ;a
<foreste>  zresta ;p
<Matan[M]> foreste: walic win, i tak skompilujesz sobie lin pod lapka albo już pod arma distro postawisz
<foreste> google tez zbliza do statusu ms
<foreste> nie dba o klienta ;p
<foreste> tylko nazuca swe idiotyczne prawa
<dj_oko[tired]> Matan[M]: sugerujesz, że na ARM Windows nie bedzie miał 90%? :P
<foreste> i proodukty
<buber> mnie tam w 7 nic nie przeszkadza
<Drathir> Matan[M]: nie dam sobie ręki uciac ale wydaje mi się ze mają tak jak kiedyś 32_62 to one mają 64_128 nie są w pełni zgodne, ale mają te rozszerzone wsparcie...
<Matan[M]> dj_oko[tired]: sugeruję że będą ludzie którzy nawet go nie uruchomią na tym sprzęcie i wywalą instalując coś innego
<Drathir> 32_64*
<Vorbis^> arm sa 32 bitowe nie?
<foreste> jedna rzecz mi nie podoba mi sie ;p
<dj_oko[tired]> Matan[M]: przecież to będzie OEM preinstalled
<foreste> ze google zmusa do kozystania g+
<Matan[M]> swoją drogą, ARM mało żre prądu, jakby w takie standard 9cel napędzało arma to ciekawe ile by godzin jak nie dni pracy utrzymał
<foreste>  kazdego klienta
<Matan[M]> dj_oko[tired]: oem sroem, żadna licencja
<Drathir> buber: jeśli procek Ci obsługuje 64 to czemu nie 64?
<foreste> mam profil google
<foreste> masz*
<buber> Drathir, co czemu?
<dj_oko[tired]> Matan[M]: jak ludzie dostaną lapka z Windows ARM, to go nie wyrzucą
<dj_oko[tired]> tak, jak teraz nie wyrzucają
<foreste> musi byc publiczny zeby cie mozna bylo znalesc na g+
<Matan[M]> dj_oko[tired]: ić przekonywać gdzieś indziej
<dj_oko[tired]> Matan[M]: allergic to reason? ;)
<foreste> jak masz ustawiony prywatny to cie wywala ;s
<Matan[M]> dj_oko[tired]: ja widziałem jak lecą łindołsy jak zaczęli Viste pchać w lapki
<dj_oko[tired]> Matan[M]: tell it to ranking.pl
<dj_oko[tired]> vistę zmieniali na kradzione XP :D
<Matan[M]> dj_oko[tired]: nie chwal się że ju spik englisz
<Drathir> buber: jeśli procek Ci obsługuje 64bit to dlaczego nie system 64bitowy? Teoretycznie Aplikacje powinny lepiej wykorzystywać potencjał...
<buber> Drathir, bo mało ramu i jest to bezsensem ?
<dj_oko[tired]> dobra, nie dam się strollować :D
<dj_oko[tired]> panie 1% rynku ;)
<dj_oko[tired]> czas żreć.
 * dj_oko[tired] idzie obrabować lodówkę
<Drathir> buber: ale w czym Ci przeszkadza mało ramu? Ja pod 64 jakiejś tragicznej różnicy w zużyciu nie zauważyłem... Wręcz przeciwnie nawet mam wrażenie...
<Matan[M]> dj_oko[tired]: ić pan żreć panie 50% to piratki ;)
<buber> Drathir, domyslnie na lapku i tak z windowsa korzystam
<buber> Drathir, sporo drukarek nie robi w X64 ;]
<Drathir> dj_oko[tired]: uwaga na lodówkę założyli nowy system antywłamaniowy... Hrhr
<Drathir> buber: drukarek ?
<Drathir> buber: masz na myśli, że sterow nie ma?
<buber> Drathir, tak, dokładnie tak
<Matan[M]> mmmmniam http://hackaday.com/2011/07/25/clocks-built-from-old-aircraft-surplus-parts/
<buber> Drathir, ja mam dostęp do legalnych windowsów, serwerów, office, project itp itd
<buber> Drathir, linuksa używam hobbystycznie, ale nie do pracy
<Drathir> buber: ja aż tak się nie znam, ale czy pod 64bit nie możesz normalnie instalować 32bitowych aplikacji?
<Drathir> samba daje radę
<buber> Drathir, sterowniki nie wszystkie chodzą, 7 ma zabezpieczenia, jezeli wykryli niezgodność, to nie ma zlituj, nie działa i już
<Drathir> ale prościej ftp postawić i klientem spod win bez problemu się dostaniesz...
<Drathir> buber: a 7, linux nie 7
<buber> taaaa, i przy pomocy armaty będę ratował sprzęt i system Jadzi z księgowości
<Drathir> buber: szczerze to mam wrażenie że na linuxie w firmach kompy rzadziej trzeba by było naprawiać...
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie dajesz userowi admina
<jacekowski> Drathir: i nie ma problemu
<buber> Drathir, ale linux do firmy sie nie nadaje
<Drathir> jacekowski: bez admina bez problemu można posypać win nawet się jakoś bardzo nie starając...
<Drathir> jacekowski: miałem okazję dość często mieć styczność z biblioteka i co chwilą kompy leżały z różnych dosłownie przyczyn... A też pod win użytkownik bez uprawnień admina...
<jacekowski> Drathir: jak?
<buber> buheheh
<buber> bo opiekun ucznia to  byla pomyłka
<dj_oko[tired]> a co do tego ma opiekun ucznia?
<buber> bo haslo było qaz!@#
<dj_oko[tired]> zaq12wsx
<dj_oko[tired]> o ile pamiętam
<buber> stawiałem te pracownie ;]
<dj_oko[tired]> ale to już parę latek minęło
<jacekowski> domyslne haslo na SBS dla MEN
<buber> na szczęście nie musiałem sie babrać z serwisem
<jacekowski> ale w manualu ktory nauczyciele dostawali
<dj_oko[tired]> u mnie nie było domyślych haseł
<jacekowski> na pierwszej stronie
<buber> dobrze ze IPAT był, mozna było puścic system jeszcze raz i z bani
<jacekowski> bylo tylko to napisane
<jacekowski> jakie hasla sa domyslne
<jacekowski> i ze je zmienic
<jacekowski> a potem na nastepnych stronach opisana procedura
<dj_oko[tired]> obrazy były zaktualizowane, serwer też
<jacekowski> jak nauczyciel idiota to sam sie prosil
<dj_oko[tired]> userzy domenowi, z ograniczeniami
<dj_oko[tired]> i nie było syfu
<dj_oko[tired]> jakoś nie przypominam sobie, żeby te windowsy ktoś rozwalał
<buber> zdarzało się
<dj_oko[tired]> a systemy zapatchowane?
<dj_oko[tired]> i konta użytkowników? czy te cholerne studenty?
<dj_oko[tired]> i poziomy?
<buber> student albo użytkownik
<buber> wiekszosc adminów nie zmieniała potem
<dj_oko[tired]> no to student to nic dziwnego ;)
<dj_oko[tired]> no więc właśnie
<dj_oko[tired]> u nas nikt nie miał nic adminowego
<buber> wiekszosc nie zmieniała hasła na SBS, na IPAT ;]
<dj_oko[tired]> no więc to nie zasługa windowsów
<dj_oko[tired]> tylko admina wała
<dj_oko[tired]> tak, jestem dziwką Microsoftu
<dj_oko[tired]> ;]
<buber> no nie, o niczym innym nie mowie
<dj_oko[tired]> :P
<dj_oko[tired]> buber: kiepski admin jest jak rzerzączka
<dj_oko[tired]> :D
<buber> dobrze, że u siebie nie potrzebuję takich rzeczy
<buber> 3 lapki, 3 stacjonarki, pare drukarek w sieci ;]
<dj_oko[tired]> domenę windowsową ciężko usyfić
<Admc`> witam :)
<dj_oko[tired]> a praca na linuksie w firmie.... uch
<dj_oko[tired]> da się, wiadomo :D
<buber> zwłaszcza księgowość ...
<dj_oko[tired]> powiem krótko: Microsoft Office.
<dj_oko[tired]> :)
<dj_oko[tired]> szlag, znowu deszcz pada
<dj_oko[tired]> jak ja pranie wysuszę
<buber> mam pełnego ;]
<dj_oko[tired]> office stuff @ desktopowy linux?
<dj_oko[tired]> widmo żalu wisi w powietrzu
<dj_oko[tired]> co ja, w Birmie mieszkam?
<dj_oko[tired]> deszcz 335 dni w roku
<ntat> dj_oko[tired], w Wielkopolsce raczej słońce:)
<dj_oko[tired]> ntat: pożycz trochę
<ntat> :)
<ntat> http://tech.wp.pl/gid,13626617,kat,1009621,galeriazdjecie.html
<ntat> :D
<ntat> Apple jest wypas:)
<Drathir> buber: osobiście nie widzę powodów, żeby nie instalować linuxa wręcz przeciwnie pieniądze z licencji można przeznaczyć na szkolenie i dodatkowy sprzęt...
<Drathir> bu	co do aplikacji same firmy spokojnie wymusiłyby zmianę podejścia przez twórców aplikacji biurowych..
<dj_oko[tired]> Drathir: <FUD> Total Costs of Ownership </FUD>
<Drathir> jacekowski: od zwykłego sypania się sterowników me drukarki , po wysypanie się antywira następnie powoli poszczególnych usług win, aż w końcu explorer sam nie wstawał... Z tego co stawiałem na nogi na szybkiego to tyle syfu tam było że po podpieciu pena kilka razy
<Drathir> jacekowski: się zdarzyło ze rozwalilo system plików, a normalnie to bez wyczyszczenia pod linuxem pena pod win nie szło podłączyć... Wstać wstał, tak żeby można było choć trochę korzystać, ale bez reinśtalki moim zdaniem się zapewne nie obeszło...
<firemark> ar: ntat wyczuwam ironię!
<Drathir> buber: hasło było w miarę bezpieczne
<Drathir> jacekowski: może to dlatego, ze stawiał ten od torrenta pirata...
<buber> kurde, podoba mnie się ten arch :)
<Drathir> buber: o.O i teraz smaka będzie robił... Hrhr
<buber> chyba laptopa zaoram w takim razie ;]
<buber> skoro kde da sie używać już ;p
<ntat> a ktoś mówiłe, że zamieni arch`a na Ubuntu...:]
<winter> ja
<buber> hahaha, żartowałem :D
<dj_oko[tired]> o k**wa
<dj_oko[tired]> grad!?
<Drathir> locobot_1: ping
<czesmir> gdzie?
<Drathir> e tam nie bot...
<Drathir> dj_oko[tired]: okolice?
<dj_oko[tired]> Drathir: nad Będzinem
<Drathir> myślałem o czymś większym, ale ok... Hrhr
<Drathir> dzięki i tak...
<czesmir> kolo katowic
<dj_oko[tired]> whoa
<dj_oko[tired]> no dobrze
<dj_oko[tired]> dla kogoś, kto tu nie mieszka -  niech będzie :D
<czesmir> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htLx_hzGNA4&feature=share
<winter> do dupy :-/
<Diabelko> awww, ponoć FBI 14 anonymous złapało
<winter> peszek
<winter> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> winter: o/
<winter> co tam, jak tam warszafka
<bastetmilo> winter: super fajnie
<Drathir> Diabelko: ta a w zamian obrobili fbi czy cia czy coś takiego z 1gb danych które przeglądną i ujawnia jedynie te które nikomu nie zaszkodza.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: witam także...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: hej hej
<winter> bastetmilo: wróciłaś już do siebie?
<bastetmilo> winter: po 7 rano juz do domku wróciłam :)
<Drathir> benedyktem bardziej rzuca niż mną...
<winter> miota nim jak szatan
<Drathir> tym dziwniejsze, ze ip ala serwerowe... A jeśli serwer to o pad bardzo ciężko...
<Drathir> chyba ze jakiś admin postanowi pobawić się kabelkami hrhr...
<Drathir> ostatnio na dobrych był jakiś filmik o serwerowni tak na szybkiego niestety oglądałem i o ile dobrze usłyszałem czytnik biometryczny wagi czy coś takiego w zabezpieczeniach mieli pierwsze słyszę o czymś takim
<Drathir> żeby kabina wagę mierzyła, dziwne to trochę... Większe prawdopodobieństwo że coś źle usłyszałem...
<czester> Jakie to jest IP serwerowe?:D
<buber> chgw
<czester> No właśnie z niego leję ;-P
<buber> ehh, karta mi świruje, musze hdmi wymienic ;]
<winter> czester: o/
<czester> ^_^
<Drathir> czester: neo i inni dostawcy przeważnie nie mają samego czystego ip.
<Qermitejro> A co maja
<Drathir> Qermitejro: ip nazwy proxy bram z różnymi śmieciami.
<Drathir> Qermitejro: popatrz się na własne...
<Qermitejro> A to nadal nie jest ip?
<buber> to hostname ;]
<dj_oko[tired]> co wy gadacie
<Drathir> Qermitejro: też jest ale przeważnie kieruje na jakiś publiczny adres...
<Qermitejro> To jest revdns
<Qermitejro> A to ze jest fw jakis to normalka
<dj_oko[tired]> jakich ja sie tu czasem ciekawych rzeczy dowiaduję
<dj_oko[tired]> ;)
<Drathir> Qermitejro: ile znasz dedykow które dają Ci pm wykupieniu dają Ci taki adres ze śmieciami ? Osobiście jeszcze się nie spotkałem...
<JasFasolka> Kurde. Czemu mi VLC player wali filmiki? W Totemie wszystko ładnie śmiga, a dziś w VLC próbuje i video nie jest dobrze zsynchronizowane z dźwiękiem
<Drathir> po*
<Qermitejro> Co rozumiesz przez pm
<JasFasolka> Co ciekawe, z tydzień temu wszystko hulało jak trzeba
<Qermitejro> to jest zwykly revdns. w wielu widzialem revdns ustawiony odrazu
<Qermitejro> Btw. ja mialem przez dlugi czas isp ktory nie ustawil mi revdns
<Drathir> Qermitejro: osobiście jeszcze się nie spotkałem... Ale wielu nie widziałem jak Ty...
<Qermitejro> ciekawe jakiego revdns ma natanek jak laczy sie z niebem
<dj_oko> Qermitejro: radiosfera.pl miała revdns ustawiony na microsoft.com
<Qermitejro> arbuzowala?
<buber> też macie fascynacje
<Qermitejro> Popatrzcie jaki ladny revdns ma przekliniak. i na jego przykladzie odpowiedzcie sobie na pytanie - po co go sie stosuje
<Drathir> Qermitejro: dlatego nie mam pewności ze to server jedynie mogę się domyślać, że może nim być, ale przeważnie w serwerach jest czyste, bo większość polskich dostawców ustawia jak to mówisz revDNS...
<Drathir> Qermitejro: jaki ma przekliniak? On praktycznie nigdy nie ucieka więc nie zwróciłem uwagi...
<Qermitejro> Tworzysz jakies dziwne zdania jak na polaka
<Drathir> Qermitejro: za mało w nich przekleństw widać?
<Qermitejro> Nielogicznie uzywasz spojnikow
<dj_oko> jakiś taki random syntax czasem masz
<Qermitejro> `Ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Drathir> żeby pisać z t9 trzeba czasem troszkę manipulować, żeby w miarę szybko to wychodziło... A że wygodniej mi pisać z myśli jak leci to wyrazy które wyżej ekran ucina mogą dziwnie wyglądać, bo nie sprawdzam dwa razy wypowiedzi... Dobrze, że choć minimalnie
<Drathir> zrozumiałe...
<buber> to ty z telefonu nadajesz?
<Qermitejro> Ale jak mogles wstawic tam "bo"?
<dj_oko> w "Roku 1984" był Generator Poezji
<Drathir> buber: tak spod tel...
<Drathir> Qermitejro: już zapewne mi ucielo ekran...
<Qermitejro> Ja tez. z tym ze mam qwerty
<dj_oko> T9 to zło
<Qermitejro> Drathir: a czego uzywasz?
<Drathir> Qermitejro: u mnie jak się pomylę kasując i zmieniając wersję wyrazu często całą wypowiedź można skasować, dlatego lepiej jak najmniej poprawek wprowadzać jeśli nie chce się pisać od początku.
<Drathir> Qermitejro: putty tego symbianowego
<Drathir> Qermitejro: a na serwerze irssi sobie siedzi w screenie...
<Qermitejro> Ja musze jmirc uzywac bo mi ssh slabo klika jeszcze
<Drathir> dj_oko: bez t9 i qwerty to już całkiem koszmarne zło
<dj_oko> brrr
<dj_oko> fon bez t9
<dj_oko> never again
<buber> t9 ssie pauke
<buber> qwerty FTW
<Admc`> przyznam że mi całkiem wygodnie pisze się na klawiaturze ekranowej
<bialy663> za to wirtualne qwerty od htc rlz
<Drathir> Qermitejro: mirggi polecam choć tam tracisz wszystkie rozmowy jak Cię wyrzuci, tutaj nie więc dla mnie to bardziej pod telefonem wydaje się przydatne...
<Drathir> qermit: jeśli korzystasz ze stabilnego wifi to mirggi
<buber> bialy663, ja nie trafiam w polowe literek ;(
<Admc`> bialy663: polecam wymienić htc ime na swype :)
<Admc`> imo wygodniejsze i szybsze
<Drathir> tabfail jeśli korzystasz ze stabilnego wifi to mirggi
<buber> Admc`, masz dobrą wersję ?
<buber> Admc`, moja beta nie ma PL
<bialy663> jestem przyzwyczajony i nie potrzebuję zmiany
<Drathir> Admc`: podobno to zależy od telefonu
<Admc`> panowie, jak się umie to bardzo łatwo znaleźć wersję z PL
<Admc`> :)
<buber> oho, zaczyna mi tel, przymulac
<Admc`> nie będę linkował bo pirat
<buber> to reset ;]
<Admc`> buber: weź jakiś app do optymailzowania ramu
<Admc`> a nie reset ;P
<buber> Admc`,  szybciej wyjmę baterię niż znajdę program
<Drathir> Admc`: a nie ma tam jakiegoś htop?
<Admc`> jest top
<buber> Admc`, BTW ... 257 wolnego
<Admc`> i dedykowane programy jak micro cpu monitor
<Drathir> buber: ciekawe co tak zapycha
<Admc`> buber: no to ubij to co w tle chodzi
<Admc`> pewnie skype
<Admc`> gnój lubi się sam w tle uruchamiać
<buber> nie posiadam takich wynalazków
<Admc`> ubij to co w tle chodzi to ci odmuli
<Admc`> jak ktoś chce linka do pirackiego swypea to querować
<bialy663> mnie drażni że mapy google sie wpie#@$ cały czas
<Admc`> a pl językiem
<Drathir> Admc`: fring tak samo i ubij go to się kurczaki znów włączy...
<Admc`> no to uninstall albo coś co bedzie ubijać na bierząco ;)
<Admc`> ja sobie dodałem press to end na pulpicie
<Admc`> co mi ubija, praktycznie zawsze ubijam wszystko zanim zgaszę ekran
<Admc`> żeby oszczędzać barterie
<bialy663> mapy google sie regenerują ubijanie bardziej zżera baterię
<dj_oko> ech
<Drathir> Admc`: dopóki nie zamkniesz przez program normalnie będzie się sam uruchamial chyba, że w pewnym momencie zabijając wyskoczy KERN coś tam aplikacja zamknięta to już nie wstanie...
<dj_oko> 5 godzin pracy przed kineskopowym monitorem
<dj_oko> i dalej chce mi się rzygać
<Admc`> dj_oko: a cóż to za monitor
<bialy663> tęczą?
<Admc`> ja przez 11 lat używałem kineskopowego
<Admc`> i pracowało mi się przy nim świetnie
<Admc`> tylko trochę małą rozdzielczość (1024x786)
<bialy663> 768
<dj_oko> 75 Hz, baniak, 1024
<Admc`> ustaw 85 Hz jak możesz
<dj_oko> zawsze mnie łeb bolał od kineskopów
<dj_oko> zwłaszcza w wersji dla biedoty
<dj_oko> nie da się
<QkiZ> siema
<dj_oko> nie tam
<Admc`> QkiZ: o/
<QkiZ> instalował ktoś z Was NWN diamentową edycję?
<Drathir> Admc`: też próbowałem jest taki menager dla symbiana jbtaskman i dodalem żeby uruchamial zaraz po uruchomieniu programu to po restarcie ledwo udało mi się to wyłączyć bo tak telefon zamulil ze nic nie szło zrobić...
<Admc`> O.o
<Admc`> to co to za menager?
<Admc`> i co za fon?
<Admc`> pewnie 400 MHz i 128 MB ram
<Admc`> standardówka symbiana
<Drathir> Admc`: ja na crt 1280 jechałem fakt wszystko małe ale więcej się mieściło zawsze
<Admc`> mi fon lubi zamulić przy uruchamianiu dopóki startup cleaner który ubija cały syf z autostartu
<QkiZ> chyba nie
<Admc`> dopóki się nie uruchomi*
<bialy663> do androida nie ma jakiegoś menagera autostartu?
<Drathir> Admc`: e51 tylko ze to dlatego mulilo ze pętla się zrobiła jeden zabijał tamten się uruchamial i tak w kółko
<bialy663> zeby wywalić coś niepotrzebnego?
<buber> dobra, problem załatwiony
<Admc`> bialy663: są
<Admc`> ale nie za bardzo działają
<Admc`> niby odznaczasz autostart ale i tak się uruchamia
<Drathir> Admc`: menager świetny pierwsze co to musiałem go zainstalować, bo bez jakoś tak denerwowało korzystanie z telefonu.
<Drathir> Admc`: a w plikach ręcznie edytować?
<Admc`> Drathir: nie mam pojęcia gdzie to by było
<Drathir> Admc`: jak to linukso podobne to powinno gdzieś w plikach to być...
<Admc`> andek to linux niby
<Admc`> ale nie przypomina linuxa desktopowego
<Drathir> Admc`: ja symbiana to systemowe pliki chyba już każde przeglądnąłem plik z kalendarzem plik z lokalizacjami, które ma się jako dodatkowe poi jak dobrze nazwę pamiętam na mapie...
<Drathir> Admc`: ułożenie plików też ma zupełnie inne?
<Admc`> Drathir: ja telefonu używam, a nie bawię się w analizę działania systemu operacyjnego
<Admc`> nieco inne, np. / jest w katalogu /system
<Admc`> jest katalog /data i /cache
<Admc`> te trzy katalogi to osobne partycje
<Admc`>  /data i /cache są rw, a /system ro (jeśli nie masz odblokowanego roota)
<Drathir> Admc`: jaka tam analiza hrhr nie podobała mi się kopia, która sam sobie robił tel to ręcznie sobie przeniosłem wszystkie pliki i pliki konfiguracji aplikacji później tylko wrzucić w odpowiednie miejsce, fakt trochę więcej roboty ale ma się tylko to co potrzebne..
<Admc`> Drathir: ja akurat do backupu używam titanium backup, który automatycznie wykonuję kopie aplikacji i plików konfiguracyjnych
<Drathir> Admc`: czyli z linuxa jakby chcieć coś bezpośrednio przenieść to ciężko...
<Admc`> następnie pakuje backupa każdej apki do pliku tar.gz
<Admc`> Drathir: w /system jest normalne drzewo unixowe
<Drathir> Admc`: a pod andkiem to napewno lepiej aplikacje zapewne mają jakieś osobne miejsce na swoje dane , a w symbianie często jeśli java pliki .db
<dj_oko> idę spać
<dj_oko> lub wymiotować.
<dj_oko> jeszcze nie wiem
<Drathir> Admc`: o to jednak coś zachowali...
<Admc`> Drathir: appi są w /data/app
<Admc`> appki*
<Drathir> dj_oko: kolorowych... Napij się zimnego mleka z lodówki... O ile gardło nie będzie boleć...
<Admc`> adam@kubuntu:~$ adb shell ls /system
<Admc`> app         customize   framework   media       usr
<Admc`> bin         etc         lib         sd          xbin
<Admc`> build.prop  fonts       lost+found  tts
<Admc`> system plików yaofs
<Admc`> o ile pamiętam
<bialy663> wątpię aby to było w /systrm
<Drathir> Admc`: a ma coś takiego jak /home/użytkownik/ z configami użytkownika?
<bialy663> Drathir: nie
<Admc`> Drathir: zamiast /home/user jest /sdcard
<Drathir> lol
<Admc`> tak są konfigi
<Drathir> lost found
<Drathir> dlaczego mi to się z win kojarzy to nie wiem...
<Admc`> Drathir: to w każdym systemie plików unixowym jesty
<Admc`> jest*
<Drathir> Admc`: czyli lepiej to przemyślane wszystko jakoś jaśniej trochę...
<bialy663> hm
<Admc`> Drathir: jak podczas zapisu nastąpi awaria zasilania lub wyjęcie nośnika to pliki lądują do lost+found
<bialy663> sprawdzal ktos gdzie configi sa trzymane jak sie nie ma karty pamieci?
<Admc`> lub w razie uszkodzenia
<Admc`> bialy663: źle się wyraziłem
<Admc`> paczki apk androida są tak naprawdę gotowymi aplikacjami spakowanymi gzpiem
<Admc`> podczas instalacji plik apk jest po prostu kopiowany do /system/app
<Drathir> Admc`: może dlatego ze pod win karty czasem próbowałem odzyskiwać i dyski... I nie pamiętam czy tam takiej nazwy dla folderu nie tworzyło...
<Admc`> w /system/app trzymane są też configi aplikacji
<bialy663> do /system? a nie /data?
<Admc`> w /data, tak
<Admc`> w /system/app są aplikacje systemowe (typu gmail, czy market)
<Admc`> w /data/app trzymany jest też config programu
<Admc`> jeśli aplikacja chce zapisać dane (np pamięć cache opery) zapisuje ja na karcie pamięci
<Drathir> Admc`: czyli na dobra sprawę dwa najważniejsze foldery...
<Admc`> można też przenieść app na kartę pamięci
<Admc`> Drathir: ta
<Admc`> wtedy zostaje tylko dowiązanie w /data/app do karty pamięci
<Admc`> tworzy się folder .android-secure na karcie
<Admc`> i tam pliki .asec
<Matan[M]> e ktoś ogarnia o co temu terrorystowi chodziło z sobieskim? że dobra wódka czy co?
<buber> historii kraju nie znasz?
<buber> shame on you
<Matan[M]> buber: znam historię (sobieski), muzykę (chopin), literaturę (pan tadeusz)
<Drathir> Admc`: próbowałes ręcznie kopie wykonać usunąć aplikacje zainstalować od nowa i wrzucić wcześniej zrobiona kopie?
<Matan[M]> ale co za dużo to nie zdrowo, wątroba siada szybko
<Drathir> w app foldery aplikacji mają oznaczenie cyfrowe?
<Admc`> Drathir: tak
<buber> Matan[M], buhahaha, dobre
<Admc`> można bez problemu to robić
<Admc`> nie, appki mają nazwy podobne do dconf, np. com.google.maps.apk
<Drathir> nai później mówią ze polacy to pijacy...
<Admc`> albo, net.sourceforge.heroes2.apk
<Drathir> Matan[M]: i później mówią ze polacy to pijacy...
<Matan[M]> Drathir: a później polacy mówią że zza grabanicy nawet 0,5l nie potrafią wypić
<Drathir> Admc`: to plus w symbianie miałeś takie foldery żeby wiedzieć od czego jest to nazwę folderu w pliku porównywać trzeba było z numerkiem przypisanym do aplikacji...
<Drathir> Matan[M]: lol
<bialy663> wm6.1 był łatwy w modyfikacjach :P
<Matan[M]> wm śmierdzi
<Admc`> wm, daj spokuj
<Admc`> śmiem twierdzić, że andek jest łatwiejszy bo jest open-source
<Admc`> przykład: cynaogenmod
<bialy663> no to tak
<Drathir> jestem ciekaw jak to w bb będzie wyglądać...
<bialy663> ale wywalić z autostartu
<bialy663> zmodyfikować jakieś pliki
<Admc`> bialy663: jak się znasz to umiesz
<Admc`> ja się nie znam i tylko snuję domysły
<bialy663> Admc`: /Windows/autostart
<bialy663> i wywalasz lnk
<bialy663> ;p
<Admc`> jest dokumentacja dla deweloperów i tam pewnie jest opisane co i jak
<Admc`> ale mi się nie chce czytać
<bialy663> albo odpalasz regedit i tam sie bawisz
<Admc`> rejerstr to najgorsze zło jakie ms mógł wymyśleć
<Drathir> bialy663: weź coś zmodyfikuj w wm w rejestrze to tylko się modlisz, żeby uruchomił się ponownie...
<Admc`> przypomina mi się regularne czyszczenie rejerstru
<bialy663> nie udało mi się zepsuć systemu
<Admc`> bo po uninstallu wpisy zostawały :/
<Drathir> regcleaner
<Drathir> korzystam do dziś jak potrzeba wyczyścić autostart
<bialy663> ale co jak co system był toporny
<Drathir> odtwarzacz miał fajny tylko to
<Drathir> ale ten instalowany osobno
<Drathir> jak on miał
<Drathir> tcmp czy jakoś tak
<Drathir> Przekliniak: tcpmp
<Drathir> Przekliniak: g tcpmp
<Przekliniak> Drathir: The Core Pocket Media Player - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Core_Pocket_Media_Player>
<Drathir> o to to to chyba
<Drathir> najdziwniejszą rzecz w wm ? Irda i bluetooth
<Drathir> Ozil: z ciekawości jeśli można i nie tajemnica z servera czy prywatny dostawca?
<qermit> kurde ja to mam więcej szczęścia niż rozumu
<qermit> mało co na autobus się nie spóźniłem
<TheNumb> qermit: props
<jacekowski> slyszeli ze ten szybki pociag w chinach sie wypierdolil
<qermit> stare
<Drathir> jacekowski: nie... Przeżył ktoś? Ten na poduszkach magnetycznych jakiś czy zwykły po szynach?
<jacekowski> nie zwlkly po szynach
<jacekowski> 45 nie zyje podobno
<jacekowski> jak na razie
<ntat> piorun udeżył
<jacekowski> w jednego
<jacekowski> a drugi wjechal w tego
<jacekowski> ale to jest roznica pomiedzy chinsko niemieckim a francusko angielskim
<jacekowski> eurostar sie wykoleil raz czy dwa przy 300km/h
<jacekowski> i nikogo nie zabilo
<jacekowski> tgv tez kilkukrotnie
<jacekowski> i tez nikogo nie zabilo
<jacekowski> jedyne wypadki kiedy komus cos sie stalo to bylo na normalnych niskopredkosciowych liniach
<Drathir> może to głupie ale jak na taka prędkość z którą to jeździ naprawdę mieli szczęście Ci co przeżyli...
<jacekowski> jak na przejezdzie ciezarowka z 100tonowym transformatorem stanela
<jacekowski> za to niemieckie ICE
<jacekowski> raz sie im udalo
<jacekowski> jak akurat sie wykoleilo przy wjezdzie do tunelu
<jacekowski> i tunel spowodowal ze pociag sie nie rozpadl calkiem
<Drathir> jacekowski: przy takiej prędkości to chyba przejechało by wewnątrz tego transformatora...
<jacekowski> ale byl wypadek przy 200km/h i ponad 100 ludzi zabilo
<jacekowski> francuzi jezdza szybkimi pociagami znacznie dluzej i maja znacznie lepsza technologie
<jacekowski> a jednak chinczycy poszli do niemcow
<jacekowski> i maja teraz problem
<Drathir> ale to dziwne zwykły tabor przy takich prędkościach w polsce i tyle osób ginie, a tam przy kilkakrotnie większych i potrafi nikt nie ucierpieć?
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo to zupelnie inne pociagi sa
<jacekowski> Drathir: dlatego niemieckie ICE jest gowniane
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo to jest normalny pociag + mocniejszy naped
<jacekowski> TGV i eurostar za to byl od poczatku do konca projektowany do takich predkosci
<jacekowski> i konstrukcja jest inna
<jacekowski> znacznie sztywniejsza
<jacekowski> i wagony sie nie moga ruszac wzgledem siebie w kazdej plaszczyznie tak bardzo
<czesmir> odrazu mowi nam to o klasie pociagu
<jacekowski> wiec jak jeden wagon sie wykolei to reszta dalej trzyma
<jacekowski> dlatego eurostar jak sie wykoleil przy 300km/h to czesc wagonow dalej zostala na torach
<Drathir> jacekowski: przy takich prędkościach konstrukcja nie powinna mieć ograniczeń finansowych, bo to jest życie ludzi nie wspominając o odszkodowaniach w razie w , że nie dopilnowali bezpieczeństwa...
<jacekowski> Drathir: tu nie chodzi o ograniczenia finansowe ( niemcy wydali na ICE tyle ile francuzi na tgv )
<qermit> Drathir: w chinach życie ludzi
<szkolowany> a4 niezwlocznie na wschód
<qermit> ciekawe
<jacekowski> tylko niemcy nie chcieli robic niczego co byloby podobne do tgv
<szkolowany> na pociagi przyjdzie czas
<szkolowany> i tak jestesmy retarded 50 lat za zachodem
<Drathir> jacekowski: to dziwne ze za tyle samo i jedni robią bezpieczniejsze tabory inni nie... Jak się nie potrafi to prosi się firmę która ma w tym doświadczenie...
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo niemcy nie chcieli robic tak samo jak francuzi
<jacekowski> Drathir: a jak widac tak jak francuzi zrobili jest najlepsze
<Drathir> no w polsce czasy podróży kolei to porażka...
<Drathir> jacekowski: to mogli dopłacić żeby z zewnątrz odrobinę się różniło, lub pomalowali na inny kolor...
<Drathir> jacekowski: tak jakby to jakaś ujma była, ze wygląda podobnie...
<smad> Witam
<Drathir> choć zwykła kolej w niemczech ma ładne standardy... Czysto cicho szybko...
<jacekowski> anglicy jak eurostara robili to wiekszosc bazowali na tgv
<jacekowski> przerobek kilka
<jacekowski> i tyle
<Drathir> jacekowski: ciekawe jakie to uczucie tgv jechać
<jacekowski> Drathir: niemiecka kolej ma gowniany standard jak porownasz do francuskiej
<Drathir> czy czuć ta prędkość czy dopracowane to jest ze ledwo co...
<jacekowski> Drathir: albo i angielskiej
<jacekowski> Drathir: nic nie czuc
<jacekowski> tzn. na kawalku za paryzem czuc bo to jeszcze stara trasa wedlug wiekszych tolerancji zrobiona
<jacekowski> ale jak wjedzie na nowe odcinki
<Drathir> jacekowski: no we francji niestety nie byłem ale pomyśl sobie żeby w polsce były elektrycznie zaciemniane szyby przejścia elektroniczne między przedziałami i tam jak w mieszkaniu nic Ci nie wystaje ze ścian żadne druty kable czy metal, gładziutkie okryte materiałem
<jacekowski> no to tak jak i w anglii czy francji
<jacekowski> tylko ze to kwestia pieniedzy to raz
<jacekowski> a i tego ze masz ludzi co zniszcza tak dla rozrywki
<jacekowski> a nikt im nic nie powie
<jacekowski> nawet po policje nie zadzwoni bo to konfident tak robi
<Drathir> jacekowski: tak przypuszczałem... W niemczech też mi gały wyszły jak popatrzyłem do sterówki a tam tylko 120 ... 140 ... 160 ale nic nie czuć kompletnie było tylko delikatny szum
<jacekowski> w UK najglosniejsza w pociagu jest klimatyzacja
<Drathir> co do niszczenia to nie wiem czy w całym składzie znalazłoby się coś zniszczonego...
<Drathir> jacekowski: hrhr
<Drathir> pamiętam ze kiedyś porównywali gdzieś jakąś kolej zagraniczną kilometry i czas do przejechania różnych kawałków w polsce...
<jacekowski> a wiesz ze polska kolej byla pierwsza gdzie sie pojeto elektryfikacji na taka skale
<Drathir> ciekawe jak ceny przejazdu się różnią w niemczech już nie pamiętam...
<jacekowski> i wszystkiego w jednym systemie
<jacekowski> i zelektryfikowali wszystko
<jacekowski> jak inni jeszcze takich rzeczy nie mieli w najsmielszych planach
<Drathir> jacekowski: może to głupie ale przeważnie największe prędkości to na tych jeszcze poniemieckich torach rozwijają, bo na tych nowych się psują czy podmywa i do remontu ograniczenia...
<jacekowski> jakich nowych torach?
<jacekowski> najwieksze predkosci to osiagaja na CMK ktora byla wybudowana za komuny
<Drathir> jacekowski: do dziś najlepszy net to te radiowęzły kolejowe czy jak oni to zwa może nie ma kosmicznych prędkości ale ciągle działa mając xx lat
<jacekowski> wiekszosc polskiej sieci kolejowej byla wybudowana za komuny
<jacekowski> tk telekom to tez komunisci wybudowali
<Drathir> jacekowski: robią niektóre odcinki tras od nowa nawet za wrockiem jest spory kawałek zamknięty i kładą nowe tory...
<Drathir> jacekowski: i jak we wszystkim można dojść do pytania gdzie są te zapewne nie małe pieniądze, które się płaci za użytkowanie i prawie nic się nie zmienia...
<jacekowski> jakie pieniadze
<jacekowski> porownaj sobie cene biletu za granica a w polsce
<jacekowski> a pieniadze za uzytkowanie ida na utrzymanie starej sieci
<Rad> hello
<Rad> a to polski ;)
<Enlik> yeah
<Ashiren24> ohayou
<Drathir> spasiba
<Drathir> arigatou
<Enlik> że ten
<Drathir> privjet
<Drathir> szto ty chociu ?
<Drathir> jacekowski: dobra koniec żartów... Wracając, właśnie nie wiem po ile chodzą ceny biletów za granicą...
<Matan[M]> wtf?! IECNET padnięty?
<Matan[M]> *IRCNET
<firemark> no i? jest freenode
 * fi9o nie korzysta z innej sieci procz frinołd.
<Drathir> Matan[M]: to polskie?
<fi9o> Drathir: pirc jest polski.
<Matan[M]> ircnet polski przeca
<Drathir> fi9o: jak dobrze kojarze dawno temu neo blokowało irca ?
<fi9o> Drathir: Nie wiem, nie mam neo.
<Drathir> blokowała*
<fi9o> Drathir: Z reszta, kopsasz sobie konto shell i masz to w dupie.
<Drathir> ale głośniej o tym chyba było o ile dobrze pamiętam coś z botami chyba to tp zablokowało całkiem...
<fi9o> Drathir: Nie wiem. NIe wiem nawet czy kogos to dzis obchodzi.
<Enlik> 1st
<firemark> Enlik: kanały pomyliłeś
<Enlik> firemark: no, chyba dzisiaj byłaby szansa, ale trudno :(
<firemark> Enlik: musimy się omówić to będę czatował ;p
<Enlik> :)
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<Matan[M]> leci mucha i siada mi na monitor to ją ubijam
<Matan[M]> 3min później
<Matan[M]> leci mucha i siada mi na monitor to ją ubijam
<Matan[M]> 3min później kolejna mucha siada mi na monitor
<Enlik> biedny kursor myszy
<Matan[M]> co one się respawnią czy jak?
<Enlik> ciągna do światła
<firemark> Matan[M]: rekurencja lol
<Drathir> kurczaki czułem że coś jest nie tak...
<Drathir> jeszcze jak na stronce www jak sprawdzałem ofertę...
<Drathir> http://www.blog.tp.pl/wojciechjabczynski/entry/orange_z_t_mobile_a
<Drathir> Matan[M]: crt?
<Drathir> Matan[M]: popiesc ja rozmagnesowaniem monitora...
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<Matan[M]> drakhan: że niby EPI ją zabije?
<Matan[M]> *EMP
<Matan[M]> tabfail... Drathir
<Drathir> Matan[M]: zabić raczej nie zabije, ale powinno skutecznie odstraszyć na dłużej...
<Matan[M]> swoją drogą
<Matan[M]> na EMP lampy były i są odporne
<Matan[M]> ciekawe czy jest jakiś laptop na EMP odporny ;)
<Drathir> Matan[M]: możliwe, że te klasy wojskowej, które ważą po kilkanaście kg
<Matan[M]> 5kg magnezu :)
<Drathir> ale musiałby chyba być w 10cm ołowiowej walizce zamknięty...
<Matan[M]> ołów jest passe
<Matan[M]> jak już to by magnezowa była
<DaZ> jup, ołów jest pase
<Drathir> kiedyś o ile dobrze pamiętam ołów chyba chronił przed ładunkiem i promieniowaniem...
<Drathir> to dodać z 5cm magnezu na wszelki wypadek hrhr
<Drathir> ładnie musiałoby ważyć...
<LnxMen> ubuntu - nie lubię tego systemu ...
<LnxMen> zawsze po aktualizacji wszystko się sypie
<LnxMen> wifi nie działa
<LnxMen> etc.
<termi> i tak nikt tego nie czyta
<Admc`> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Drathir> kurczaki a mi nie chce się nic sypnac przy aktualizacjach...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-26
<czesmir> heh
<LeonZ> czesmir: hi
<LeonZ> czesmir: hi
<czesmir> siema
<LeonZ> czesmir: ... nikogo tu nie ma
<czesmir> zalezy
<LeonZ> pora nie ta
<czesmir> yhm
<czesmir> wlasnie mam zamiar sie klasc spac
<LeonZ> to dobry pomysł ... mam taki sam
<czesmir> jutro dzien zakupow
<LeonZ> Dlaczego ?
<czesmir> w srode wracam do domu
<LeonZ> ... to gzdzie ty jesteś?
<czesmir> w pl ale lece do uk moj nowy dom
<LeonZ> Też miałem takie pomysły
<czesmir> aha i?
<LeonZ> ale już ma prawie 4 lata
<czesmir> heh
<LeonZ> już miałem robotę w Islandii
<czesmir> i zmina planow?
<czesmir> *zmiana
<LeonZ> ... ale bardzo dobrze się stało
<LeonZ> &że
<czesmir> nie poleciales
<LeonZ> Nie bo ja cały czas myślałem o zmianie pracy
<czesmir> aha
<LeonZ> .. i teraz zmienię ją chyba w Polsce
<czesmir> czyli lepiej
<LeonZ> pewnie bym sie rozpił ... zapomniał o żonie
<LeonZ> a po co Ci to UK?
<czesmir> poprostu uwazam ze jest mi tam lepiej
<czesmir> w pl nie mam co szukac
<LeonZ> No w Polsce to trzeba być naprawde patryiotą
<LeonZ> ... ale tu też będzie lpiej
<LeonZ> ... może
<czesmir> pozyjemy zobaczymy
<LeonZ> powodzenia
<czesmir> dzieki
<czesmir> dobra ide spac
<LeonZ> ja też
<czesmir> dobranoc
<LeonZ> pa!
<m477> winter: o/
<Wizard> cześć
<abbus> hej
<tar-gz> o/
<lisu> re
<lisu> są czasami ładne chwile, gdzy przychodzisz, a skrzynka e-mailowa pusta :)
<lisu> czas pofatygować sie tam gdzie klima o/
<Wizard> :D
<abbus> hmm kino tak wczesnie otwarte?
<TheNumb> lisu: do serwerowni? :P
<shpaq> mornin'
<TheNumb> shpaq: \o
<julek> czesc
<scuud> j #archlinux.pl
<julek> fail
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> julek: samo wchodzenie na ten kanał to fail <:
<julek> heh
<julek> na kanal archa?:)
<julek> czy tutaj?
<TheNumb> julek: archa
<julek> ja kiedys wlazlem na kanal archa
<TheNumb> Ten polski.
<julek> i siedze tam juz pare lat
<julek> idluje;)
<TheNumb> Jeszcze #archlinux ujdzie.
<julek> gadalem troche wczoraj wlasnie...
<julek> a poprzenio to z 2 lata temu;)
<TheNumb> (:
<julek> 49 nickow teraz siedzi
<julek> pamietam jak bylo 20
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> co tam w ziemi odzyskanej
<marti> Czesc, takie male pytanko. Gdy zapodaje kompa w tryb uspienia, to co sie moze stac gdy zabraknie pradu (padnie prad). System sie wysypie??
<TheNumb> marti: nic.
<marti> ale system nie jest zamykany i RAM chyba nadal jest zasilany? To troche tak jakby wylaczyc na chama pracujacy komputer?
<lisu> cos takiego
<TheNumb> marti: Przypadkiem ramu nie zrzuca na dysk?
<marti> to chyba w hibernacji
<lisu> TheNumb: to w hibernacji
<TheNumb> lisu: a, on usypia :<
<TheNumb> Bo gdyby zahibernował, to może sobie padać bateria :P
 * lisu też tak robi, tzn usypia, ale później po wybudzeniu wiatraki szaleją
<marti> ostatnio daje w stan uspienia i system jest uruchamia zajebiscie szybko (ponizej sekundy)
<lisu> łał, standard.
<TheNumb> Kżdy nowoczesny system tak umie (-;
<julek> Wizard: chcesz focie?
<marti> ale syf z fanem od cpu i temperatura:)
<marti> wykrywa ze proc ma 15C :D
<lisu> wyciąg go z lodówki
<marti> tylko pytam czy system sie moze wysypac gdy np. zabraknie energii
<marti> co u mnie nie jest zjawiskiem rzadkim
<lisu> marti: windows mi sie tak wiele razy wysypał i nie wstał przy korzystaniu z uśpienia i braku prądu... za długo lap w bagażniku leżał, ale ubuntu co miałem do wczoraj nawet jak padła bateria to po prostu uruchamiało sie od nowa normalnie.
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/foto/DSC03922.JPG
<lisu> julek: z auta robiłes foto
<marti> mam Debiana akurat:)
<marti> ale to wiele nie zmienia:)
<julek> lisu: mozliwe, bardezo wiele zrobilem z samochodu
<Wizard> :)
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/foto/DSC03910.JPG
<julek> tak wygladaja znaki drogowe w kosowie
<Wizard> marti, zasadniczo, to tak, jakbyś wyciągnęła wtyczkę
<lisu> julek: poznaje ze z auta, bo na dole zdjecia trawa "pod skosem"
<Wizard> julek, są osobne dla czołgów?
<julek> :)
<julek> Wizard: pm?
<Wizard> wal
<lisu> julek: nie masz jakiego slajd szoła? poniuchałby jakie ciekawe zdjecia
<julek> no dobra...
<marti> wizard, zim± mialem wylaczanego kompa w ten sposob srednio 2-3 razy na dobe.
<marti> system ma rok, byl przenoszony na nowy dysk i nadal dziala:D
<marti> ciekawe czy dla dysku twardego to zdrowe, ale nic sie na to poradzic nie da (ew. UPS, ale szkoda kasy)
<termi> ubu lyka format .mov zh264
<Kwpolska> termi: powinno
<termi> ok dzieki pozniej sprawdze :)
<termi> teraz nie mam jak
<Matan[M]> bry
<termi> bry
<Wilczek> Cześć wszystkim!
<Wilczek> stableisgit :P
<lisu> nara
<winter> elo elo 5 2 0
<Wizard> o_O
<Drathir> witam wszystkich...
<Drathir> uwaga na lewe zaproszenia do google plus podobno się pojawiają coraz częściej...
<DaZ> lewe?
<Drathir> tak, fałszywe...
<DaZ> ja tam nie wiem jak można sie na to złapać :x
<Drathir> virusy i inne trojany można złapać...
<Wizard> a co to są wirusy i trojany?
<Drathir> http://www.modernghana.com/news/341173/1/google-plus-fake-invites-dangerous-malware-and-inf.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3wymn7d> (at www.modernghana.com)
<Wizard> nie słyszałem ostatnio o jakiś poważniejszych lukach w xfce
<Wizard> czy też otoczeniu
<Drathir> to fajna stronka http://threatpost.com/en_us
<Drathir> ktoś tu apple lubił jak dobrze pamiętam?
<Drathir> http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/apple-laptop-batteries-can-be-bricked-firmware-hacked-072211
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3k3tqbt> (at threatpost.com)
<Wizard> czester
<Wizard> i enio
<Wizard> i masa innych
<Wizard> ja nawet też lubię, ale os x mnie wpienia
<Wizard> Daz!
<Wizard> Daz lubi maki :>
<Drathir> ania12lat: lol
<lisu> `g linux mint 11 dvd live user password
<Przekliniak> lisu: The Perfect Desktop - Linux Mint 11 (Katya) | HowtoForge - Linux ...: <http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-linux-mint-11-katya>
<ania12lat> :f
<lisu> mógłby ktoś mi podać hasło i login dla live dvd ?
<Wizard> zapytaj na #mint
<Drathir> ale czego to nie wymyśla, żeby się dostać do kompa...
<lisu> nie mam x'ów a wlasnie kurde przeinstalowywałem
<lisu> wylogowało mnie nie wiem jakim cudem i problem ;/
<Wizard> Drathir, na windowsie nie trzeba wymyślać, są narzędzia dorzucone z systemem, "za darmo"!
<Wizard> wbij na konsolę i spróbuj na roota bez hasła
<Wizard> zazwyczaj na livecd są puste ;)
<lisu> Wizard: sam nie wiem, wlasnie dvd mi ucichło, ale nie mogę wbić na usera na live ;/
<Drathir> lisu: mint hasło puste
<lisu> o  fak, a dupa tam reboota robie x] zobacze co z tego bałaganu wyjdzie x]
<Drathir> Wizard: ale żeby dobierać się do baterii?
<Drathir> Wizard: żeby o tym pomyśleć w ogóle to się w głowie nie mieści...
<Drathir> właśnie co polecacie graficznego albo i nie do wykrywania intruzów?
<Drathir> o ile dobrze pamiętam psad i bastille czy jakoś tak kojarze
<shpaq> jakiego rodzaju intruzów i na czym?
<Drathir> linux wszelkiej maści
<Drathir> intruzów z neta bez fizycznego dostępu do komputera.
<shpaq> iptables + psad
<shpaq> wersja uboga i dla leniwych denyhosts
<Drathir> shpaq: a coś z możliwością graficznego informowania w czasie rzeczywistym, bo w konsoli chyba nie ma możliwości w czasie rzeczywistym informowania robiąc dowolne rzeczy?
<Drathir> psad wiem ze maile wysyła, ale oprócz tego w jakiś inny sposób np. monity wywoływane przez program.
<shpaq> napisz sobie skrypty, które Ci będą mejle wysyłać
 * lisu backs
<lisu> niestety, nie podarzyło, grub pusty pozostał, instaluje jeszcze raz ;/
 * lisu polazł cos zjesc
<Wilczek> Świeży Debian Wheeze z Business Card = 38MB zjadanego RAMu
<Wilczek> :)
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: masz dyski BC?
<Wilczek> Niet
<Wilczek> Chodziło o obraz
<Matan[M]> :/
<Wilczek> A co, potrzebujesz?
<Matan[M]> yup
<Matan[M]> ze 2-3 sztuki
<Wilczek> Hm, nawet nie wiem gdzie można takie zdobyć
<Wilczek> Jedynie 210
<foreste> czesc
<Wilczek> o/
<Matan[M]> ♪♪ Cambodia - Pulsedriver ♪♪
<Matan[M]> ktoś zna jakiegoś darmowego shella pod sesję irc'a?
<Matan[M]> byle nie bshellz i schellmix
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: co z bshellz nie tak?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: jest przeciążony, jest przeciążony, jest przeciążony, cały czas sypie sesję
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: 5 pln miesięcznie to nie jest dużo
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: nie chodzi mi o .pl
<shpaq> to jest 60pln rocznie
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: wiem, umiem czytać i wyciągać wnioski.
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: tylko mówię, a raczej piszę.
<Matan[M]> shpaq: to już nie ma tej promocji u kamcia za 50zł rok?
<shpaq> no idea
 * shpaq ma wydębionego shella
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: chyba jeszczcze jest.
<Matan[M]> no ale i tak nie będę kupował szela na mc skoro mi na 1 tydzień będzie on potrzebny
<shpaq> no to kup na miesiąc za 5pln
<TheNumb> shpaq: mc = miesiąc
<shpaq> kombinujesz
<Matan[M]> shpaq: chyba odwrotnie ;)
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: a po co Ci shell na tydzień?
<Matan[M]> coby se botnetem sterować
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> na bank w tydzień nałapiesz.
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: a czy ja mam gdzieś w tydzień łapać?
<TheNumb> I nikt Ci nie da shella do botneta <:
<shpaq> *botnetu
<TheNumb> Na darmowych na bank dostaniesz kopa.
<Matan[M]> ja chcę tylko shella do postawienia sesji irc ;)
<shpaq> mówisz też 'daj mi kawałek torta' ;/
<TheNumb> shpaq: jeden uj jak dla mnie.
<shpaq> ;(
<TheNumb> Nie lubę wplatać amgielskich słów do polskiego.
<TheNumb> *angielskich
<TheNumb> Tak więc odmieniowywuję jak mi się podoba (:
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: to znasz jakieś muszle? ;)
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: raczej trudno będzie.
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: gdybym miał grsec na vpsie :<
<TheNumb> To bym Ci dał.
 * shpaq Ci nie da
<TheNumb> Ale jakoś się nie zapowiada.
<przemo_rex> witam. męczę się z uruchomieniem postfixa, możecie pomóc?
<firemark> nie mozemy
<Drathir> Matan[M]: poszukaj coś tutaj http://shells.red-pill.eu/
<Drathir> Matan[M]: może coś będzie żyło...
<Drathir> Matan[M]: tutaj kiedyś chyba miałem jak dobrze pamiętam http://www.rootshell.be/
<HAL9k> Witam, pytanko co zainstalowac aby miec w pelni funkcjonalne eclipse jednakze nie instalowac tych kompilatorow javy pokroju gjc? po install eclipse chce ciagnac ponad 500mb danych po zainstalowaniu --without-recommends eclipse-platform w eclipse nie ma nawet wlasnego edytora jak sie wydaje a otwiera pliki w gedit
<JasFasolka> da się jakoś przesunąć ikonę kadu (tę gdy kadu jest włączone)?
<JasFasolka> a dobra
<JasFasolka> juz mi sie udalo
<drakhan> winter, wybierasz się na woodstock?
<winter> nie
<winter> a jak tam parchcon?
<drakhan> Mnie niestety nie było, ale słyszałem, że udany.
<winter> aha
<winter> a kiedy w tym roku woodstock?
<firemark> 4,5,6
<firemark> ja nie mam z kim jechać
<winter> prodigy zagra
<Enlik> jakieś nagrania z parchconu?
<buber> cześć
<TheNumb> Enlik: zbiorowe bukkake może być?
<Enlik> TheNumb: po namyśle nie
<TheNumb> Enlik: szkoda :(
<Enlik> widze ze faktycznie bylo udane ;)
<Enlik> trza bedzie przywdziac szaty archowca i udać się za rok!
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy jest MacCon <:
<Enlik> :D
<winter> a to jest niezbiorowe bukakke?
<Drathir> Matan[M]: przed chwilą sprawdziłem jakoś działa cjb.net
<TheNumb> winter: tylko męskie
<Matan[M]> Drathir: ?
<buber> hmm
<Ashiren24> http://cheezcomixed.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/koma-comic-strip-defeating-the-computer-overlord.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4yuvtoe> (at cheezcomixed.files.wordpress.com)
<Drathir> kurczaki w tych darmowych shellach nigdzie tunelowania nie ma...
<JasFasolka> Przerzuciłem się na SRWare Iron, skopiował on moje ustawienia z Chromium. Czy mogę teraz bezpiecznie odinstalować Chromium (tak coby mi nie skasowało ustawień z SRWare Iron) ?
<buber> ale zamuła, mecz oglądacie? ;]
<czester> Jaki mecz?
<JasFasolka> W Firefoksie ... w zakładkach przy folderach nie ma tych ikonek. Nie mogę też nic usunąć ani dodać. Dopiero jak wejdę w "Wyświetl wszystkie zakładki" (czyli ten menadżer) to mogę coś konfigurować. Dlaczego tak?
<Enlik> JasFasolka: o, jesteś. Co do Irona, dzisiaj czytałem tekst, że zmiany między Ironem a Chromium są (przyn. obecnie) minimalne, i głównie rzecz polega na braku pewnych ustawień, które możesz odfajkować w Chromium (sam nie lubię tej przeglądarki).
<Enlik> Więc używaj Chromium i daj sobie spokój z atrapą ;P
<Enlik> (albo Firefoksa, albo Opery…)
<JasFasolka> no już wykasowałem to
<JasFasolka> również stwierdziłem, że nie ma co syfu robić i kombinować
<JasFasolka> "nie lubię tej przeglądarki" - a którą lubisz? :P
<Enlik> (z drugiej strony to był tekst kogoś, kto niby oferuje platnego porta na dziwne systemy typu solaris, co mniejsza wiarygodnosc, ale tak chyba jest, jak pisał)
<Enlik> ostatnio mnie wkurza nawet ta, którą używam - Opera, ale jest dla mnie nadal najlepsza
<JasFasolka> chyba najbardziej obciąża system, nie ?
<Enlik> ma wszystko co trzeba i działa dobrze
<Enlik> ee
<JasFasolka> cholera, ja tam szukam czegoś szybkiego, prostego i bezpiecznego
<Enlik> stary komputer, a na przeglądarkę nie narzekam
<JasFasolka> Już przy tym Firefoksie bym został tylko właśnie jakieś niedoróbki teraz widzę
<Enlik> [a czemu mi teraz kolo 5-7% CPU bierze, tego nie wiem. ;)]
<Enlik> Fx jest ok, nawet ma preferencje dla poszczegolnych witryn/adresow (od dlugiego czasu) - ale dlaczego nie ma tam np. wylaczania wtyczek, jak Opera, cholera wi
<JasFasolka> jest >.<
<Enlik> nie to, żeby było takie ważne, ale kurde
<Enlik> dzie
<Enlik> niech odpalę go no
<JasFasolka> no Narzędzia > Dodatki i masz tam obok każdego "Wyłącz / Włącz"
<Enlik> wtyczek jak flash, nie dodatków
<JasFasolka> no jest tam zakładka "Wtyczki"
<JasFasolka> I flasha też da się wyłączyć
<Enlik> żeby wył. bez dodatkowych wtyczek dla $strona_gdzie_reklama_jest_na_reklamie_we_flashu
<Enlik> hmm
<Enlik> (zamiast tego adblock, noscript itp. spelniaja swoja role, ale opcja bylaby zdatna) - patrze w Preferencje, bo pod PPM -> pref. dla witryny niet
<JasFasolka> przy okazji zobacz czy tam u góry w zakładkach masz przy folderach ikonki aktówek
<JasFasolka> (o ile używasz w miarę standardowego ubuntu 11.04)
<JasFasolka> to jest kosmetyka, ale tak mnie to drażni, że głowa mała
<Enlik> jak już pisałem - nie ma mozliwosci wylaczenia Flasha OSOBNO DLA ROZNYCH WITRYN, albo jestem ślepy
<JasFasolka> możliwość to na pewno jest, być może nie wbudowana
<Enlik> ech
<Enlik> nie mam Ubuntu
<Enlik> (ech co do braku porozumienia nt. ww.)
<JasFasolka> oh well, ja tam się nie znam
<JasFasolka> jestem linuxowym noobem
<JasFasolka> w ogóle internetowym
<Enlik> a dobra, w sumie nie wyrazilem sie wystarczajaco dokladnie
<Enlik> (za 1. razem, ale potem precyzowałem mężnie)
<JasFasolka> nie no rozumiem, że chcesz by flash na konkretnych stronach był wyłączony
<JasFasolka> i pewno da się to w firefoksie zrobić, tylko trzeba się pobawić.
<Enlik> tak - bez wtyczek, zastanawiam się, dlaczego tego nie ma, skoro inne rzeczy są
<JasFasolka> aa
<gjm_> Bry
<Enlik> zamiast tego się spisuje NoScript i tego typu wtyczki,ale czasem mogłoby się przydać i bez nich - ale i tak z tym lepiej niż na Chromium
<JasFasolka> być może, ja aż tak wymagający nie jestem
<JasFasolka> mnie tylko denerwują pierdoły jak brak ikonek w zakładkach
<JasFasolka> więc nie ta liga :P
<Enlik> no, jakby Fx był moją gł. przeglądarką, tobym sobie dodatkiem poradził i nie marudził :)
<Enlik> nowa wersja ma mieć centralne miejsce do konf. preferencji dla witryn, ale flaszow chyba ciągle tam nie było, btw.
<JasFasolka> too bad for ya :P
<Enlik> a tam
<Enlik> to nie chrome, ze nic sie nie da dodatkowego zrobic ;]
<JasFasolka> true
<Enlik> in fact, Fx jest najbardiej konfigurowalny i rozszerzalny… ale i tak nie ma przeglądarki nad  IE (6)
<JasFasolka> no chyba kpisz
<JasFasolka> tzn. ja niby jestem noobem
<JasFasolka> ale z każdą przeglądarką IE przeżywałem katorgi
<Enlik> no, do wtyczek nawet chromium cos tam ma (mozna wprowadzic adresy, na to wygl.)
<Enlik> a tamto o IE to byla ironia :P
<winter> gits time
<Enlik> tits time?
<winter> gits tym razme
<JasFasolka> lol, już myślałem, że IE to jakiś nieoszlifowany diament.
<Enlik> łe
<Enlik> JasFasolka: :)
<JasFasolka> ale tak czy owak gdzieś czytałem, że to nadal najpopularniejsza przeglądarka (sic!)
<winter> ie byłby fany gdyby miał dobre rozszewrzenia
<winter> w sensie ie 8
<winter> adblocka nie ma
<winter> to główny minus
<winter> a ogólnie to i tak najlżejsza graficzna przeglądarka na rynku
<Enlik> nie ma w ogle mozliwosci blokowania adresow, chociazby?
<winter> to jest
<Enlik> to dobrze, chociaz szpiegoURL-e mozna wklepać
<winter> najlepiej odpal sobie win server 2008 i zobacz jak tam się surfuje z ie domyślnie
<Enlik> tzn.?
<winter> nigdzie się nie dostaniesz bez potwierdzenia
<jacekowski> winter: ma
<winter> jacekowski: gdzie
<jacekowski> http://simple-adblock.com/
<jacekowski> tu
<winter> dzięki
<winter> zdaje to egzamin?
<jacekowski> http://adblockie.codeplex.com/
<jacekowski> albo tu
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> to uzywa tych samych zasad co firefoxowy adblock
 * Enlik blokuje tylko najbardziej fuj rzeczy
<winter> przyda się do mojego starego lapka z 512mb ramu
<jacekowski> tak samo sam ie ma wbudowany InPrivate filter
<jacekowski> ktory robi to samo
<jacekowski> tylko format zasad jest calkiem inny
<winter> którego z tych dwóch lepiej używać?
<jacekowski> teraz w kwestii przegladarek niestety firefox jest ostatni
<jacekowski> winter: tego drugiego
<jacekowski> winter: pierwszy jest platny
<winter> ah
<winter> firefox wcale nie jest z tyłu
<winter> ciągle zyskuje
<winter> trochę mu w zeszłym roku chrome wygryzło
<winter> chyba, że masz na myśli przewagę technologiczną
<winter> to też nie jest
<jacekowski> technologiczna przewage
<winter> jest tylko kurewsko ciężki
<jacekowski> IE jest znacznie szybsze
<winter> to fakt, i lżejsze
<jacekowski> firefox teraz sie stal ciezka krowa
<Enlik> kurczak, chromium kiedyś miało takie fajne znacziki przy wyszukiwaniu elementu na stronie, najwyraźniej pasek przewijania Gtk+owy (albo i nie) zepsuł
<jacekowski> a IE ma w zasadzie wszystko co przegladarka ma miec
<winter> ale ie jest w znacznym stopniu zintegrowane z systemem
<Drathir> firefox zamierza wypuścić swój własny os na bazie andka
<Enlik> Fx tez przyspieszyl i nie jest IMO juz krową na 1. rzut okiem
<jacekowski> Enlik: jest
<fi9o> jacekowski: nie taka jaka byl.
<winter> jest nadal ciężki
<jacekowski> Enlik: jak naciskam guziki do odpalania przegladarek
<jacekowski> Enlik: na pasku zadan
<winter> chrmoe już jest lżejszy
<jacekowski> Enlik: od lewej do prawej
<fi9o> Ale ssie, bo tak i juz.
<jacekowski> Enlik: a mam to w kolejnosci, ff, ie, chrome, opera
<Drathir> jacekowski: ie najłatwiej syf łapie
<jacekowski> to startuja dokladnie w odwrotnej kolejnosci
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie prawda
<jacekowski> opera startuje pierwsza
<winter> opera to już w ogóle posysa, przynajmniej wersja której ja używam
<jacekowski> potem chrome
<jacekowski> potem ie
<jacekowski> a firefox 10s pozniej
<Enlik> jacekowski: moze wiecej historii czy innych danych musi wczytać
<Enlik> bo dłuzej uzywana
<jacekowski> Enlik: nie
<jacekowski> Enlik: opery uzywam na codzien do wszystkiego
<jacekowski> Enlik: firefoxa od czasu do czasu
<Enlik> niezbyt obektywny test - a poza tym czas wczytywania jest n-ty po szybkosci dzialania
<Enlik> aha
<jacekowski> a szybkosc dzialania
<Enlik> na Windowsie ponoc calkiem calkiem
<jacekowski> chrome i opera sa jedynymi przegladarkami ktore nie wymiekaja
<Drathir> jacekowski: jedyne wirusy które najczęściej u osób widziałem to  wszystko w folderach systemowych cache przy korzystaniu z ie...
<jacekowski> przy tym co im robie
<jacekowski> Drathir: no i?
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo tam wirus sie kopiuje
<jacekowski> Drathir: bez znaczenia skad przyszedl
<jacekowski> Drathir: ma gwarantowane ze ten folder bedzie istnial i zachowa sie w konkretny sposob
<jacekowski> a opera i chrome jedyne wytrzymuja 200+ tabow
<jacekowski> ktore czasami mam otwarte
<jacekowski> firefox przy 50 zaczyna wymiekac
<jacekowski> IE podobnie
<Enlik> jacekowski: jak sie przy takim czyms spisuje subiektywnie to grupowanie kart, ktore jest w Operze?
<Drathir> jacekowski: tylko ciekawe dlaczego przy korzystaniu z firefoxa nie zmieniając żadnych zabezpieczeń takie rzeczy się nie dzieją?
<jacekowski> Enlik: nie uzywam
<Enlik> aha
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo to nie ma znaczenia
<jacekowski> Drathir: po prostu jest wirus
<foreste> chyba chory jestem ;p
<jacekowski> Drathir: ktory ktorego ktos zaprogramowal zeby sie do takiego a takiego folderu skopiowal
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak samo, wiele z tych wirusow to rozne pliki w cache itd.
<Drathir> jacekowski: uważam ze ma- główny cel pisania śmieci to właśnie ie dlatego firefoxa tak bardzo nie rusza jak ie
<foreste> bo 24h ogladam discovery science :P
<jacekowski> Drathir: a zaden antywirus nie potrafi formatu cache firefoxa
<jacekowski> Drathir: ty tego nie rozumiesz
<jacekowski> Drathir: bierzesz wirusa
<jacekowski> Drathir: odpalasz z pendraka
<jacekowski> Drathir: i ten wirus sie skopiuje do jakiegos katalogu
<jacekowski> Drathir: czesc sie kopiuje do folderow IE
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale to nie ma nic wspolnego z IE
<JasFasolka> btw, jacekowski, to w twoim osobistym rankingu wygrywa Opera?
<jacekowski> JasFasolka: tak
<Drathir> jacekowski: właśnie pod firefoxem nie zmieniając zabezpieczeń te wirusy się nie pojawiają wcale albo w takiej liczbie jak na ie
<jacekowski> Drathir: ehh
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale to nie wina IE ani firefoxa
<Enlik> jacekowski: to masz Operę już 3x
<Enlik> * 2x
<Enlik> tabfail
<jacekowski> Drathir: po prostu tworca wirusa sobie jakis folder wybral
<jacekowski> Drathir: mogl wybrac %APPDATA%\Mozilla\Firefox
<Drathir> jacekowski: nie nie wirusy z pena mówię tylko o wirusach łapanych chodząc so stronach internetowych
<jacekowski> Drathir: a te sa bez znaczenia
<jacekowski> Drathir: te wirusy sie lapia przez stare wersje flasha, javy i acrobat readera
<jacekowski> Drathir: za czasow IE4 activeX jeszcze ale od IE5 activex jest domyslnie wylaczony i problem znikl
<jacekowski> Drathir: jedyne co to dlatego ze to jest kwestia statystyki
<jacekowski> Drathir: 100% userow ma IE
<jacekowski> Drathir: wiec najprosciej gdzies sie pod IE podlaczyc
<jacekowski> Drathir: jak juz sie wyeksploituje tego flasha/jave/acrobat readera
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale samo IE przez ostatnie 3 lata mialo mniej bugow niz firefox
<Drathir> dokładnie się nie znam tylko mówię co zauważyłem czyszcząc komputery osób, choć strasznie wiele tego nie było to co zauważyłem to właśnie same wirusy w folderze cache ie mimo iż osoby też miały firefoxa i widać było ze też z niego korzystały, a jednak wiru
<Drathir> sy siedziały w folderze ie.
<jacekowski> Drathir: a czy to rozumiesz co cache?
<jacekowski> co to cache?
<jacekowski> i rozumiesz roznice pomiedzy tym jak ie trzyma cache a jak ff
<jacekowski> firefox ma jeden wielki plik
<jacekowski> ktorego zaden antywirus nie czyta
<DaZ> :x
<jacekowski> a IE trzyma kazdy plik w cache pojedynczo
<jacekowski> jak wejdziesz na ta sama strone z wirusem z IE i z firefoxa
<jacekowski> ten sam wirus bedzie w cache i IE i firefoxa
<jacekowski> ale to nic nie znaczy
<Drathir> tak ale zauważ przeglądając ta sama stronę z wirusem pod ie i firefoxem w obu powinieneś mieć ten sam zainfekowany plik a z tym się nie spotkałem żeby były w dwóch miejscach jednocześnie takie same.
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo IE trzyma kazdy plik osobno
<jacekowski> Drathir: + plik z baza danych z informacjami na temat tych plikow
<jacekowski> Drathir: firefox ma jeden wielki plik ze wszystkimi plikami zcacheowanymi
<jacekowski> Drathir: jakbys go sobie rozpakowal to bylby tam dokladnie ten sam plik
<JasFasolka> czy to normalne, że przy instalacji Opery dostaję ostrzeżenie, że prawdziwe źródło pochodzenia nie może zostać zweryfikowane?
<jacekowski> JasFasolka: ta
<jacekowski> JasFasolka: kazdy plik z internetu tak ma
<jacekowski> JasFasolka: chyba ze podpisany cyfrowym certem
<Drathir> ale dużo osób twierdzi, że ie jest bezpieczny...
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo jest
<jacekowski> Drathir: IE jest bezpieczniejszy od firefoxa
<Drathir> [Cja	czyli firefox wykorzystuje coś w stylu piaskownicy co moim zdaniem jest bezpieczniejsze dla końcowego użytkownika
<jacekowski> nie ma piaskownicy
<jacekowski> sandbox jest tylko dla javascriptu
<jacekowski> i tylko do odseparowywania javascriptu z firefoxa i pluginow od javascriptu na stronie
<JasFasolka> a do tej Opery trzeba coś dodawać coby bezpieczniejsza była? daaawno tego nie używałem
<jacekowski> w IE/chrome/Opera ten problem w ogole nie istnieje
<Drathir> wirus z pojedynczego pliku cache nie uruchamiając przeglądarki nie może zostać aktywowany
<jacekowski> JasFasolka: nic nie trzeba
<DaZ> głupio, ze pewnie dalej da sie zczytywać historie stron [;
<JasFasolka> a Chromium można bezpiecznie z Ubuntu usunąć? jak przez terminala chciałem to mi nie pozwoliło ...
<jacekowski> Drathir: zeby aktywowac wirusa z cache IE trzeba wejsc do tego folderu ( a to domyslnie ukryty folder )
<DaZ> pewnie mozna
<jacekowski> Drathir: potem trzeba wyedytowac desktop.ini ( a to domyslnie ukryty plik )
<jacekowski> Drathir: a potem wyedytowac index.dat ( a tego pliku sie nie da edytowac jesli jestes zalogowany na konto usera ktory jest wlascicielem tego pliku )
<jacekowski> Drathir: zaden ZU tego nie zrobi
<Enlik> what, co za problem zeby cos wykonalo program %cache%/bla.exe
<jacekowski> Enlik: bo sie nie da
<jacekowski> Enlik: ACLe blokuja wykonywanie plikow z tego folderu
<Enlik> jak to? i co ma .ini do tego? jakas flaga noexec? :P
<qermit> o/
<qermit> siema wszystkim
<Enlik> aha, to kul
<Enlik> witajcie
<Drathir> jacekowski: nie bierzesz pod uwagę ze ten plik może się przenieść w inne miejsce mając dostęp do systemu plików będąc bezpośrednio w katalogu może mieć coś w stylu auto uruchomienia. Taka sama metoda nie może być zastosowana w firefoxie, bo te pliki nie mają bezpośred
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale co przeniesie ten plik?
<Drathir> jacekowski: dostępu do dysku tylko są zamknięte w jednym pliku.
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie sa
<jacekowski> Drathir: mozesz pisac do kazdego pliku
<jacekowski> Drathir: tylko cache domyslnie idzie do jednego
<winter> jacekowski: jak się tego adblocka konfiguruje?
<jacekowski> Drathir: a na dodatek, IE jest potraktowane ASLR i DEPem
<jacekowski> winter: to tam pisze na stronie
<jacekowski> Drathir: wiec jest trudniej exploitowalne
<winter> "This project does not have documentation yet. Visit the Discussions tab to ask questions"
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> to gdzies tam jest
<winter> a nier możesz mi powiedzieć gdzie mam kliknąć żeby go skonfigurować?
<winter> czy nie używałeś fo?
<winter> go*
<jacekowski> uzywalem
<jacekowski> z rok temu
<jacekowski> na innym laptopie
<winter> zainstalował 3 pliki dll i jeden blacklist.xml
<jacekowski> gdzies byl konwerter
<winter> e to do dupy
<jacekowski> ktory generuje blacklist.xml na podstawie zasad z firefoxowego formatu
<Drathir> jacekowski: możliwe nie zaprzeczam aż tak się od strony technicznej nie znam, ale i tak mam wrażenie ze firefox jest bezpieczniejszy nawet opróżniając cache w ie jeśli jest wirus pliku zapewne nie usuniesz bo będzie zabezpieczony firefox z racji ze atrybuty raczej
<winter> ale ty, czekaj, on działa
<Drathir> jacekowski: działając wewnątrz jednego pliku ustnie bez problemu.
<jacekowski> Drathir: usunie
<winter> nie wyświetla reklam na wp przynajmniej już
<jacekowski> Drathir: bez problemu
<winter> zaraz po instalacji
<jacekowski> Drathir: wirus w cache jest po prostu plikiem
<jacekowski> Drathir: jak kazdy inny
<jacekowski> Drathir: a fakty twierdza ze IE 7 8 i 9 razem mialo mniej bugow niz firefox w tym samym czasie
<jacekowski> Drathir: i na dodatek bugi w IE byly mniej krytyczne
<winter> bugi w ie trudniej znaleźć
<jacekowski> winter: jakos w IE6 to nie bylo problemem
<Enlik> do tego czas łatania i dostarczenia poprawki
<jacekowski> Enlik: tez gowno prawda
<winter> a jak już ktoś buga znajdzie to raczej nie sprzeda go microsoftowi
<Enlik> IE6 był na rynku 100 lat, był czas na t
<Enlik> *na to
<jacekowski> Enlik: microsoft od juz paru lat lata wszystko na biezaco
<Enlik> i ciągle jest
<Drathir> jacekowski: jeśli będzie miał exe ukryty i read only plus systemowy też usunie? Ja przeważnie musiałem spod boota usuwać programem bo były odmowy dostępu do plików...
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak
<jacekowski> Drathir: ehh
<jacekowski> Drathir: to jest plik w cache
<jacekowski> Drathir: stworzony przez przegladarke
<jacekowski> Drathir: NICZYM sie nie rozni od normalnego .jpg
<jacekowski> Drathir: albo czegos innego
<Drathir> jacekowski: jpg rzadko spotykałem częściej za jpg.bat choć ukryte
<jacekowski> Drathir: poza tym te atrybuty nie istnieja na NTFS
<kklimonda> Drathir: ale dopóki go nie odpalisz to to jest normalny plik
<kklimonda> Drathir: ani ukryty, ani "read only"
<jacekowski> Drathir: a go nie odpalisz bo nikt nie ma prawa wykonac plikow z tego folderu
<kklimonda> btw, firefox nie ma jednego pliku cache
<jacekowski> kklimonda: uproscilem
<jacekowski> bo firefox jakos to dziwnie robi
<Drathir> to teraz pytanie antywir planując dysku uzyskując dostęp do pliku nie uruchomi go tudzież defragmentacja bądź archiwizacja?
<kklimonda> antywirus z zasady nie uruchamia tego co skanuje, defragmentacja nie ma powodu, archiwizacja też nie
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie moze
<jacekowski> Drathir: ACL na NTFS tego zabronia
<Drathir> jacekowski: z tego co pamiętam ff przepisuje oczy plików na jakiś swój zrozumiały format więc te pliki nawet nie mają końcówek oryginalnych
<jacekowski> Drathir: a antywirus przy pelnym skanowaniu odpala kazdy plik
<Drathir> jacekowski: rozumiem
<jacekowski> Drathir: w emulatorze
<jacekowski> Drathir: i analizuje zachowanie
<jacekowski> ale to juz jest zupelnie inna sprawa
<jacekowski> i w emulatorze ten wirus gowno moze
<winter> jacekowski: ##windows
<jacekowski> a jak moze wiecej to znaczy ze ktos cos zle zrobil
<Enlik> chyba tylko lepsze antywirusy
<jacekowski> Enlik: wszystkie
<Enlik> tak to analizuje statycznie tylko, IMHVO
<Enlik> hm
<Drathir> jacekowski: ze antywirus nie aktywuje teoretycznie do tego powinien być stworzony ale byłem ciekaw czy samo wywołanie dostępu pliku nie może go aktywowac
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie moze
<Enlik> Drathir: cat /usr/bin/ls > /dev/null nie wywoła programu ls, na przykład
<Enlik> na Win to samo
<Enlik> (/bin/ls znaczy się)
<kklimonda> Drathir: w Windowsie nie ma wbrew pozorom więcej magii niż w linuksie w tych sprawach tak naprawdę
<Drathir> Enlik: win nie zachaczy o ram?
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak samo jak w linuxie
<jacekowski> Drathir: odczyta plik do ramu
<Enlik> Drathir: no, odczyta plik, wiec jego fragmenty beda w pamieci RAM, ale nie zostaną one uruchomione
<jacekowski> Drathir: ODCZYTA
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie wykona
<Enlik> Drathir: albo: geany skrypt.sh - otworzy, umiesci w RAM-ie,  ale nie uruchomi
<Enlik> (albo gedit, czy jakis inny edytor)
<winter> jacekowski: a spotkałeś się może z czymś takim na xp, że udostępniony folder traci możliwość zapisu? dopiero po zezwoleniu zapisu w sieci można zapisać do folderu lokalnie... wygląda na brzydki bug
<jacekowski> albo notepad wirus.exe
<Drathir> rozumiem
<Enlik> (chyba ze notepad czy gedit mialby taki katastroficzny bug ;p)
<Enlik> albo OS, ale tak nie ma
<jacekowski> winter: jak masz wlaczone proste udostepnianie to edytowanie praw do zasobu automatycznie edytuje ACL
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie da rady, system oznacza tę część pamięci jako niewykonywalną
<kklimonda> przynajmniej powinine
<Enlik> ano
<jacekowski> kklimonda: aplikacja moze to edytowac
<jacekowski> kklimonda: jakby byl jakis bug to zawsze mozna return to libc ataki
<winter> jacekowski: dzieje się tak tylko na niektórych folderach
<jacekowski> kklimonda: i zmienic parametry
<jacekowski> kklimonda: tzn. zmienic flagi tych stron w pamieci
<jacekowski> ale szansa na to ze jakis buffer overflow w takim miejscu wystapi
<Enlik> aplikacja moze edytowac takie rzeczy, dziwaa
<Enlik> s/a$//
<jacekowski> tzn. gdzies widzialem obliczenia, zakladajac ze bug jest, ale ASLR i DEP masz
<jacekowski> to zakladajac pewne ograniczenia ktore system naklada na ASLR masz bodajze szanse 1 do 10^23 na to ze trafisz
<Drathir> to teraz pytanie spotkałem się kiedyś z czymś takim w necie ze wirusy pojawiły się nawet poreinstalacji systemu czyli teoretycznie musiały być w ramie jeśli dysk
<jacekowski> Drathir: CIH?
<jacekowski> Drathir: to bylo konkretne specyficzne zachowanie CIHa i wszystkiego razem
<jacekowski> Drathir: ze nie edytuje calego sektora tylko kawalek i reszta zostawala
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo format nie czysci dysku
<Drathir> dysk był czyszczony czy to jest prawdopodobne biorąc pod uwagę ze przy restarcie kompa ram jest tracony?
<jacekowski> Drathir: format nie czysci dysku
<jacekowski> format oznacza dysk jako pusty
<jacekowski> dla 99% zastosowan jest to to samo
<Enlik> Enhanced Virus Protection and Execute Disable bit features allow the operating system to mark program data memory as non-executable. --> no, ale chyba nie na odwrot
<jacekowski> Enlik: musi sie dac na odwrot
<Drathir> jacekowski: jedynie flagę zmienia ze jest pusto tak? Ale system już nie widzi danych czy jest możliwe ze coś z tego się wydostanie?
<jacekowski> Enlik: inaczej zadna przegladarka by nie dzialala
<jacekowski> Enlik: bo javascript jest JITowany
<jacekowski> Drathir: system dalej widzi dane
<Enlik> a
<jacekowski> Drathir: tylko ze nie wie co one znacza
<Enlik> dla takich zastosowań
<jacekowski> Enlik: aplikacja moze oznaczac strony jako wykonywalne/nie wykonywalne
<jacekowski> Enlik: itd.
<Enlik> IC
<jacekowski> Enlik: jak prawidlowo oddzielasz to wszystko
<jacekowski> Enlik: to program sie wywali z jakims page faultem/sigsevem zamiast wykonac podejrzany kod
<Drathir> jacekowski: hmm myślałem że przestają być widoczne bezpośrednio dla nowo zainstalowanego systemu.
<jacekowski> Enlik: ale return-to-libc ataki dalej sa mozliwe
<jacekowski> Drathir: dane dalej sa na dyski, dalej widoczne
<Drathir> jacekowski: czyli jedynie format z nadpisaniem bezpieczny?
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale to trwa
<jacekowski> Drathir: kilka godzin
<jacekowski> Drathir: dlatego nikt tego nie robi
<Drathir> jacekowski: jednokrotne chyba wystarczy
<jacekowski> to i tak trwa
<jacekowski> samo jednokrotne nadpisanie
<Drathir> jacekowski: bezpieczeństwo czasu nie liczy
<jacekowski> nowego 3T dysku
<jacekowski> 100M/s nawet
<Drathir> jacekowski: choć niby czas to pieniądz...
<jacekowski> to masz 3h optymistycznie liczac
<jacekowski> bo tak na prawde bedzie to szlo wolniej
<winter> 100mb/s? to chyba na ssd
<jacekowski> winter: napisalem optymistycznie
<winter> a nowego dysku nie ma co nadpisywać
<winter> jacekowski: nierelany optymizm
<jacekowski> winter: a podobno wlasnie nie do konca
<jacekowski> winter: nie pamietam juz co to bylo
<Drathir> jacekowski: na 3T jeszcze nie miałem przyjemności pracować, swoją droga ciekawe jak w takich wielkich pojemnościowo dyskach ma się czas dostępu do plików...
<jacekowski> winter: jakis producent albo pendraki albo dyski albo cos
<winter> 2T ponoć się sypią
<kklimonda> Drathir: nieźle
<Enlik> plik nie jest widoczny dla systemu plikow po formacie, why bother (jak napisles, 99% systuacji format wystarczy)
<jacekowski> winter: z wirusem sprzedali
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak samo jak na mniejszych
<kklimonda> Drathir: bo tam jest duże upakowanie danych na talerzach
<jacekowski> Enlik: za mlody jestes widac
<jacekowski> Enlik: nie kojarzysz CIHa
<jacekowski> Enlik: to po formacie
<jacekowski> Enlik: z kawalkow sie potrafilo poskladac
<jacekowski> Enlik: a potem biosa wyczyscic
<winter> lol
<Enlik> jacekowski: no jak masz w systemie złośliwy kod, to co innego
<winter> jacekowski się o to martwi bo to windziaż teraz
<winter> operator windy
<czesmir> hahha
<kklimonda> winter: poczekamy, i doczekamy się wirusów i robaków na linuksa. Ew. linux nigdy nie będzie sensownym celem dla zmasowanych ataków, bo zostanie przy swoim 1% ;)
<Enlik> i dobrze
<Enlik> mniej więcej
<winter> kklimonda: to wczasach kiedy linuks stanie się liczącą się plaformą desktopową
<winter> kklimonda: nie prędko to nastąpi
<jacekowski> kklimonda: prawda jest taka ze najpowazniejsze ostatnio bledy na windowsowym desktopie byly powiazane z flashem, java i acrobat readerem
<jacekowski> kklimonda: i dokladnie te same bledy byly w ich linuxowych wersjach
 * Enlik jest za zakopaniem Adobe
<jacekowski> a pomimo tego ze to bylaby tylko podmiana shellkodu w exploicie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no ale jakiś payload trzeba dostarczyć przez te dziury.
<Admc`> jest nowy HiB
<jacekowski> nikomu sie nie chcialo linuxa atakowac
<Admc`> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<kklimonda> jacekowski: a jak widać nikomu się nie chce ;)
<kklimonda> no
<Drathir> jacekowski: to chyba kumpel złapał taki syf, że mu biosa posypało różne krzaki wyrzucało czasem nie widział przy starcie różnych podzespołów, osobiście wszystko co mi przyszło na myśl przetestowalem i sprawdziłem i nie wiedziałem co to może być, więc oddał do serwisu
<jacekowski> ciekawe sa rozne wirusy ktore sie do MBR laduja
<kklimonda> jacekowski: lepsze są systemy drm które się do mbr ładują ;)
<jacekowski> a potem system w VM odpalaja
<jacekowski> bardzo prostym
<jacekowski> zeby sie ukryc
<jacekowski> user nic nie wie
<jacekowski> antywirus nic nie wykruje
<Drathir> jacekowski: to mu powiedzieli ze płyta główna miała wirusa, ale czy to prawda, tym dziwniejsze, ze on kompa od święta włączał więc na coś takiego akurat trafić...
<kklimonda> to musiał być jakiś stary komputer chyba
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo pare lat temu wymyslili cos co sie nazywalo modular bios
<jacekowski> Drathir: i to wszystko moduly ktore mozna dokladac i wymieniac
<jacekowski> i w sumie dlaoby sie dolozyc tam co chcesz
<kklimonda> jacekowski: nie musi być podpisane przez producenta?
<Drathir> kklimonda: i to w żaden sposób nie oddziałowywuje niekorzystnie na szybkość takie upakowanie? Czyli jednak może warto takie duże kupować biorąc pod uwagę coraz niższe ceny...
<jacekowski> nie
<kklimonda> Drathir: oddziałowuje korzystnie
<jacekowski> kklimonda: biosa edytujesz jak chcesz kiedy chcesz
<jacekowski> kklimonda: jeszcze tam DRM/TPM nie wlozyli
<kklimonda> jacekowski: bez sensu
<jacekowski> kklimonda: idz precz
<jacekowski> kklimonda: zeby mi jeszcze biosa podpisywali
<Enlik> hehe
<jacekowski> kklimonda: i DRM w biosie od razu
<Enlik> niemniej to powinno byc trzymane daleko od reszty :S
<kklimonda> jacekowski: skoro jest możliwość podmiany z poziomu systemu to powinno być zabezpieczone czymś więcej niż uprawnieniami
<qermit> np wgrywaniem przez osobny interfejs
<winter> nie wiem jakiego lunuksa teraz wybrać
<qermit> winter: linux 3.11
<kklimonda> winter: ubuntu
<winter> zastanawiam się nad fedorą/ubuntu/slackware
<winter> s/ubuntu/xubuntu/
<jacekowski> kklimonda: czesc plyt jest tak zrobiona ze tylko ja procesor jest w real mode to mozesz biosa flashowac
<jacekowski> kklimonda: co w praktyce oznacza ze tylko spod dosa mozesz
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ale to sa pojedyncze plyty
<kklimonda> jacekowski: a z poziomu biosu?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: bo liczy sie co jest wygodne dla usera
<jacekowski> kklimonda: no to masz wlasnie real mode
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no to powinno każdemu wystarczyć ;)
<winter> bo arch mnie już uwiera
<jacekowski> i czesc biosow tak ma, ze jest w srodku jeszcze cos do flashowania
<kklimonda> moją płytę można ładnie z poziomu biosu aktualizować, wkłada się usb z nową wersją i klika (taa) parę razy myszką
<winter> fedora wydaje się mieć mniej bugów niż ubuntu
<kklimonda> winter: "wydaje się" jest kluczowym stwierdzeniem
<jacekowski> kklimonda: spod windowsa pewnie tez mozna
<Enlik> winter: a slackware?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: to award czy phoenix?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no niestety tak
<Enlik> w sensie co za nim przemawia
<qermit> winter: idz na strone jakilinux.org
<qermit> winter: nudny jesteś
<qermit> ja się nie pytam jakie majty założyć
<winter> Enlik: jest proste i szybkie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: nie pisze, podejrzewam, że to robota własna asusa, bo to już "efi bios"
<jacekowski> a to efi z emulacja biosu czyli
<kklimonda> ta
<winter> ale ma mało pakietów w repo i trzeba sbo używać
<Enlik> :O
<jacekowski> bez sensu cala idea tego EFI
<jacekowski> bios sobie spokojnie umieral
<jacekowski> i zostal sprowadzony do poziomu bootloadera
<jacekowski> i zaczeli teraz komplikowac z tym efi
<kklimonda> pewnie tak łatwo w świecie x86 się nie da, bo potrzeba na jakimś poziomie patchować błędy twórców sprzętu ;)
<kklimonda> (i robić własne)
<jacekowski> to masz SMM do tego
<jacekowski> co niektore biosy naduzywaja
<winter> jacekowski się rozgadał
<winter> qermit: a ty masz brzydką narzeczoną
<jacekowski> 2 tygodnie chyba spedzilem starajac sie wyczaic czemu mi prosty kawalek w ASM na x86 zachowuje sie losowo
<jacekowski> myslalem ze to cache
<jacekowski> albo jakies branch prediction
<jacekowski> rozne cuda robilem
<jacekowski> i nic nie wyszlo
<jacekowski> dalej mialem rozne czasu
<jacekowski> czasy*
<Drathir> jacekowski: o ile dobrze było coś takiego jak ami bios
<jacekowski> Drathir: dalej jest
<jacekowski> bo sobie bios w SMM wladowal spory kawalek kodu, normalnie to nie ma znaczenia
<jacekowski> ale mi psulo uklad ktory mial byc hard real time
<Drathir> jacekowski: tylko ze to było coś takiego z wymienna kością jak się syplo bios trzeba było szukać nowej kości ewentualnie kogoś kto ma programator i skopiuje kości...
<qermit> winter: i co z tego?
<jacekowski> Drathir: no bylo
<jacekowski> qermit: bij
<Wilczek> Oo, będzie źle...
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale byly inne sposoby
<jacekowski> Drathir: wymienianie biosu na zywo
<jacekowski> Drathir: zeby przeprogramowac
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo shadowing robil swoje
<winter> lol
<winter> idioci.
<Enlik> op opa opem… :)
<qermit> Enlik: ?
<Wilczek> Cep Cepa Cepem Pogania
<Enlik> qermit: no że dużo was coś w trybie +o ;)
<qermit> Enlik: ja tylko tutaj straszę
<jacekowski> Enlik: siejemy postrach
<Enlik> prawidłowo, qermit, ktoś musi
<jacekowski> i szacunek
<qermit> Wizard: a ty co siejesz?
<Enlik> sieje antyarchizm
<Drathir> jacekowski: coś w stylu na działającej na żywca wyciągnięcie i puszczenie flashowania?
<jacekowski> Drathir: ta
<Drathir> teraz choć trochę bezpieczniej dualbios zawsze mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo uszkodzenia...
<jacekowski> tu jeszcze kilka osob poleci, i bedzie w koncu poziom na kanale pierwszy raz od kilku lat
<jacekowski> a potem nadejdzie miodek
<jacekowski> i to bedzie placz i zgrzytanie zebow i porzadna ortografia
 * Enlik rozpaczal dzisiaj nad okropnym nadużywaniem apostrofów
<Enlik> przez spoleczeństwo narodu polskiego
<jacekowski> w polskim nie ma apostrofu
<Enlik> jacekowski: tego cache'u
<Enlik> jest
<jacekowski> to sie z myslnikiem pisze
<Wilczek> Pani'e Enlik'u, no co pan opowiada'sz?
<Enlik> nie
<jacekowski> jedyne to cytatu
<Enlik> z apostrofem
<jacekowski> cytaty
<Enlik> Wilczek: :>
<Enlik> jacekowski: po niemej samogłosce na końcu przy odmianie jest apostrof
<Drathir> jacekowski: pytanie czy teraz jest szansa żeby coś dostało się do biosa biorąc pod uwagę, że płyta ma dualbios? Czy przy uruchamianiu jest sprawdzana jakaś suma kontrolna?
<jacekowski> Drathir: no jest
<jacekowski> Drathir: zawsze jest
<jacekowski> Drathir: nawet przy pojedynczym biosie
<jacekowski> Drathir: jak sie nie zgadza, to odpala bios czesc nazywana bootblock
<jacekowski> Drathir: w dualbiosie jak sie nie zgadza to odpala drugiego biosa
<jacekowski> a potem dopiero bootblock
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale przy pojedynczym z czym sprawdza w takim razie jak nie ma wzorca czyli własnej kopii ?
<jacekowski> ma sume kontrolna
<kklimonda> jacekowski: skąd ty masz tego opa tak w ogóle? ;)
<jacekowski> kklimonda: Stirlitz mi dal
<jacekowski> kklimonda: i tak tu siedze i banuje ludzi
<Enlik> a ja idę po ciasto
<Drathir> jacekowski: choć to chyba mało bezpieczne, bo jak coś się dostanie to chyba ma możliwość zmiany sumy kontrolnej, czy ona jest niemodyfikowalna choć z drugiej strony logicznie myśląc przy aktualizacji musi się zmienić...
<Drathir> [C
<jacekowski> Drathir: jest modyfikowalna
<termi> widze nowe opy :)
<jacekowski> Drathir: dlatego jak cos zmieni bios i suma sie bedzie zgadzala to sie odpali
<Drathir> wirus w biosie ma za zadanie tylko destrukcyjne czy może być wykorzystany w jakiś inny sposób?
<jacekowski> Drathir: tylko ze te co sa na tyle inteligentne zeby policzyc prawidlowa sume kontrolna moglby rownie dobrze flashowac oba biosy
<jacekowski> a te destrukcyjne maja sume kontrolna gleboko
<jacekowski> Drathir: inny sposob tez moze
<jacekowski> Drathir: jak sie potrafisz w biosie zapisac to jeszcze lepiej niz w MBR
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo wtedy przetrwa wirus wszystko
<Drathir> jacekowski: oj a tu błąd drugi bios powinien być tylko w trybie read-only
<jacekowski> a nie jest
<Drathir> dziwne
<jacekowski> musi byc mozliwosc uaktualnienia
<Drathir> co za problem przywrócić prawidłowego i pobrać aktualizację?
<jacekowski> uzytkownik
<jacekowski> i nie wiadomo co jest prawidlowe
<jacekowski> czy to user uaktualnil
<jacekowski> czy wirus
<jacekowski> a jak dochodzisz do podpisywanych biosow
<jacekowski> to dochodzisz do DRMow i TPMow
<jacekowski> a tego to ja nie chce
<jacekowski> i bede gryzl jak ktos mi to bedzie chcial wlozyc
<Drathir> no w sumie racja i tak źle i tak nie dobrze...
<kklimonda> powinno być tak, że nie da się zrobić aktualizacji biosu bez ustawienia zworki odpowiedniego
<jacekowski> kklimonda: kiedys tak bylo
<jacekowski> najpierw zaczeli domyslnie zworke robic na programowanie wlaczone
<kklimonda> ale to kurde zbyt skomplikowane dla 90% użytkowników by było
<jacekowski> a potem wywalili zworke
<Drathir> kklimonda: dobre choć nie ma się wtedy pewności ze ten aktualizowany nie jest już zainfekowany...
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale mniejsza szansa
<kklimonda> Drathir: no ale to wymaga akcji ze strony użytkownika - on może sprawdzić sumę kontrolną etc.
<Drathir> a ja mam inny pomysł aktualizacja bezpośrednio spod biosu z serwerów producenta, tylko zapewne na dzisiejsze czasy nie wykonalna...
<jacekowski> Drathir: za duzo kart sieciowych roznych
<jacekowski> i modemow usb
<kklimonda> o ale to to samo co TPM
<jacekowski> i innych rozwiazan
<kklimonda> no, to można zrobić - intel ma swoje vpro, amd chyba coś podobnego
<jacekowski> ale to jest cos innego
<jacekowski> to jest zdalna administracja
<jacekowski> samego sprzetu
<kklimonda> ale to nie jest wykonalne w pewnym zakresie
<Drathir> kklimonda: w sumie racja świadome działanie...
<jacekowski> tak jak masz AD to zarzadzania softem
<jacekowski> tak masz vpro ktore ci caly sprzet ustawia
<jacekowski> tylko ze to dziala ino przez ethernet
<jacekowski> i z nie kazda karta sieciowa
<kklimonda> cóż
<Drathir> jacekowski: to uruchamia własny mini system?
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie
<jacekowski> to smm uzywa
<Drathir> jacekowski: jaka jest roznica między wol a tym rozwiązaniem?
<Drathir> nie działa to podobnie?
<jacekowski> to zupelnie inna rzecz
<kklimonda> wol to wol
<jacekowski> WOL uruchamia komputer przez siec
<jacekowski> vPro pozwala zrobic wszystko z nim przez siec
<kklimonda> vpro daje dostęp do komputera tak długo jak ma podłączony kabel zasilania i ethernet
<kklimonda> i można z nim robić rózne rzeczy
<Drathir> ale oba potrafią uruchomić pozornie wyłączony komputer?
<kklimonda> resetować, wyłączać, włączać
<kklimonda> jest serial console over ethernet
<kklimonda> Drathir: tak, oba to potrafią
<Drathir> kklimonda: to czyli jednak musi być coś co tym zarządza jakiś chip który kontroluje i jest uruchomiony cały czas reagując na komendy?
<jacekowski> Drathir: procesor
<jacekowski> Drathir: i karta sieciowa
<Drathir> jakiś deamon czy coś w tym stylu...
<jacekowski> nic
<kklimonda> nie ma demona
<jacekowski> Drathir: karta sieciowa czeka az bedzie komenda zeby zalaczyc komputer
<Drathir> jacekowski: o.O tylko tyle?
<jacekowski> a potem procesor z kawalkiem kodu w SMM czeka
<Drathir> jacekowski: jak wygląda zużycie prądu przy czymś takim?
<jacekowski> Drathir: normalnie
<jacekowski> Drathir: komputery od 10 lat sie nie wylaczaja
<Drathir> jacekowski: duża roznica?
<jacekowski> Drathir: zero
<jacekowski> Drathir: to dziala praktycznie tak samo jak WoL
<jacekowski> Drathir: od strony odpalania
<jacekowski> Drathir: a potem no coz, komputer musi wystartowac i zuzywa prad jak normalnie odpalony komputer
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale jak to siedzi i czeka na komendy to zuzywa tyle samo ile kazdy normalny komputer
<Drathir> jacekowski: czyli to podtrzymywanie i napięcie które wysyła zasilacz do procesora i sieciowki w zupełności wystarcza? Czyli plus za taki pomysł...
<jacekowski> Drathir: to nic wiecej nie potrzebuje
<jacekowski> Drathir: to tylko czeka na informacje z serwera ze jest cos do zrobienia
<jacekowski> Drathir: i dopiero wtedy cos robi
<Drathir> jacekowski: dostęp do tego jest jakoś też zabezpieczony?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> tzn. samo odpalanie z tego co pamietam nie ma nic powaznego
<jacekowski> zeby prosty procesorek w karcie sieciowej sobie poradzil
<kklimonda> no tam jest cały interfejs www
<jacekowski> ale to juz procesor robi
<jacekowski> jak wszystko jest odpalone
<kklimonda> nie, to jeszcze działa przy wyłaczonym komputerze
<kklimonda> "wyłączonym"
<Drathir> jacekowski: a żeby zamknąć czy restart zrobić wysyła komendy pod system czy bezpośrednio bez użycia systemu?
<jacekowski> Drathir: mozna i tak i tak
<jacekowski> kklimonda: tylko z niektorymi kartami sieciowymi
<m477> montuje : sudo mount -o loop plik.iso i mam komentarz 'mount: you must specify the filesystem type' o co chodzi
<Drathir> jacekowski: a to też świetna rzecz w przypadku nieautoryzowanego dostępu do sprzętu...
<jacekowski> kklimonda: z wiekszoscia starszych kart odpali komputer
<Enlik> m477: -t iso9660
<jacekowski> m477: to iso chyba uszkodzone
<Enlik> m477: dla obrazow plyt CD
<kklimonda> m477: jak nie wykrywa systemu to może bć popsute iso
<jacekowski> m477: inaczej by wykrylo co to za fs
<kklimonda> ew. nie jest to iso, tylko na przykład dump całego dysku
<m477> raczej dobre bo czesto mam taki komunikat
<kklimonda> (ale wtedy końcówka zła)
<kklimonda> m477: a co file mówi?
<m477> Install.iso: data
<Enlik> :(
<jacekowski> no to iso uwalone
<m477> ?
<m477> czemu
<Enlik> niechcący zrobilem smutnego 1sta, ten dzień nie będzie dobry
<Enlik> (pfu pfu)
<m477> Enlik: '-t iso9660' zamiast -o loop?
<Enlik> m477: file to polecenie, ktore na podstawie naglowka mowi, jaki jest typ pliku
<kklimonda> m477: nagłówek iso jest znanyy, i zdefiniowany. Jak go nie ma to zapewne nie jest to iso
<jacekowski> pliki/SLES-10-SP2-DVD-i386-GM-DVD1.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'SLES10SP.001                   ' (bootable)
<Enlik> m477: w tym przypadku nie napisalo nic konkretnego, wiec cos jest z plikiem nie tak
<jacekowski> takie cos daje file dla prawidlowego iso
<Drathir> Enlik: to było wczoraj miałeś fuksa...
<jacekowski> Day changed to 27 Jul 2011
<jacekowski> 00:00 < Enlik> :(
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie bylo
<Enlik> Drathir: wczoraj to nie fuksa, ale z pewna premedytacją
<jacekowski> Drathir: napraw sobie czas
<Drathir> Day changed to 27 lip 2011 00:00 <@jacekowski> no to iso uwalone 
<jacekowski> Drathir: napraw sobie czas
<Enlik> jacekowski++
<jacekowski> ja mam ntpd odpalone caly czas
<Drathir> 23:59 < Enlik> :( Day changed to 27 lip 2011 00:00 <@jacekowski> no to iso uwalone 
<Drathir> czas z serwera
<jacekowski> to widac masz cos zle
<jacekowski> bo ja mam lepszy
<Drathir> hrhr
<jacekowski> wlasnie sprawdzilem z ntpdate
<jacekowski> 27 Jul 00:03:17 ntpdate[3496]: adjust time server 178.33.43.120 offset 0.003013 sec
<jacekowski> mam dokladny czas
<Drathir> jacekowski: bez roota idzie aktualizować?
<jacekowski> nie
<Drathir> a sprawdzić?
<jacekowski> tak
<Enlik> jacekowski: nie masz dokladnego czasu, rozni sie od 0.003013 s!
<jacekowski> ide spac
<jacekowski> bo wstaje znowu o 6 rano
<Enlik> bywaj
<Drathir> jacekowski: kolorowych...
<m477> cze
<m477> czemu na tym winie nie idzie czego kolwiek uruchomic ;/
<Drathir> ktoś korzysta z dedykow ovh bądź podlegających firm ?
<Drathir> m477: co potrzebujesz?
<m477> diablo2
<Drathir> m477: pierwsze co dxa sobie zainstaluj
<m477> na winie?
<Drathir> zwykły spod win
<Drathir> tak
<kklimonda> m477: d2 na wine działa idealnie
<m477> kiedys bez instaliacji niczego, smigalo
<m477> kklimonda: no wlasnie
<m477> wyskakuje mi 'a critical eeero has occured while initializing DirectDraw'
<kklimonda> m477: spróbuj z patchem dla glide
<Drathir> m477: ma wbudowane biblioteki, ale jakoś z zainstalowanym ręcznie mam wrażenie, ze płynniej chodzi
<m477> glide>
<m477> ?
<m477> patch gry jest najnowszy
<kklimonda> m477: instalujesz chyba to http://www.svenswrapper.de/english/index.html
<m477> Drathir: ktory DX zainstalowac
<Drathir> m477: czcionki z win skopiowane?
<kklimonda> m477: nie instaluj dx
<m477> Drathir: nie
<kklimonda> nie powinno się tego robić
<Drathir> m477: najnowszy
<Drathir> ale nie instaluj
<kklimonda> bo mogą nadpisać pliki dll które muszą być z wine
<Drathir> pamiętam jak jeszcze @ niedawno tak z ukrycia wyskakiwały a teraz tak jakoś pełno tłoczno i wcale się nie boją hrhr
<Drathir> żartuje oczywiście, żeby nie było...
<m477> Drathir: skopiowalem tego glide i nadal mam ten sam blad
<kklimonda> Drathir: ja miałem skrypt który mnie deopował, ale przestał działać i nie mam czasu naprawić ;)
<kklimonda> m477: no to spróbuj z inną wersją wine ;)
<Drathir> m477: nie wiem do czego służy to glide niestety
<m477> teraz sie jeszcze dziwniejsza rzecz robi bo sie uruchamia, jest muzyka ale nie ma obrazu, czarny ekran O.o
<m477> y pomylilem sie mialo byc do kklimonda ;p
<kklimonda> glide to stary podzbiór opengl w którym się kiedyś pisało gry
<Drathir> m477: czcionki stawiam
<kklimonda> glide wrapper opakowuje go w opengl
<kklimonda> więc d2 wygląda kapkę lepiej ;)
<kklimonda> ech, niedługo d3
<kklimonda> i mam nawet sprzęt na którym w nie pograć
<m477> a wiec co mam zrobic? :(
<Drathir> kklimonda: dobrze wiedzieć przyda się na przyszłość...
<Drathir> m477: masz win?
<m477> Drathir: mam
<kklimonda> m477: najlepiej odpalić pod windowsem. wine to wine
<m477> ~~
<kklimonda> m477: ale jak nie chcesz to zajrzyj na appdb.winehq.com
<kklimonda> czy .org
<m477> a diablo ma ponad 10 lat
<kklimonda> i poczytaj komentarze
<kklimonda> no i?
<Drathir> m477: skopiuj folder fonts do menu wine dysk c windows
<m477> to ze mogloby na wine dzialac
<kklimonda> m477: mogłoby i działało. Albo coś u ciebie jest źle, albo któraś aktualizacja popsuła (w co wątpię)
<Drathir> m477: fonts spod windowsa do linuksa
<m477> Drathir: a gdzie sa :>
<kklimonda> m477: ale opieranie się o wine w celu odpalania gier pod windowsem zawsze będzie drogą przez mękę
<kklimonda> m477: zainstaluj winetricks
<kklimonda> a potem winetricks fonts
<kklimonda> czy jakoś tak
<Drathir> m477: c windows fonts
<kklimonda> nawet nie potrzebny windows jest
<kklimonda> bo MS kiedyś udostępnił podstawowe czcionki na całkiem liberalnej licencji
<kklimonda> (jak na nich z tamtych lat)
<m477> kopiuje
<Drathir> kklimonda: podobno windows nie chce już rywalizować jakiś filmik wypuścił na urodziny...
<m477> podobno
<m477> nie mam w repo czegos takiego jak  'winetrick'
<Drathir> kklimonda: ale czy to prawda czy chwyt marketingowy kto to wie
<kklimonda> Drathir: chyba jednak nie stwierdzili, że niechcą "rywalizować"
<kklimonda> m477: w google poszukaj, to jeden plik sh
<kklimonda> na stronie wine jest chyba
<kklimonda> i nazywa się winetricks
<m477> i co z nim zrobic
<Drathir> m477: wpisz spod konsoli winetricks lub w menu jest
<Drathir> ale jak skopiowałes to masz wszystkie
<kklimonda> m477: odpalasz z --help i patrzysz
<m477> jak znam zycie zaraz system poleci od tych zabiegow
<kklimonda> system nie, co najwyżej ~/.wine/
<kklimonda> jedyny plus wine to to, że nie robi burdelu w systemi ;)
<m477> skopiowanie czcionek nic nie dalo
<Drathir> Przekliniak: g wine.hq/winetricks
<Przekliniak> Drathir: winetricks - The Official Wine Wiki: <http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks>
<m477> czy moze walic sie przez to ze mam 2 monitory?
<kklimonda> może
<kklimonda> ustaw w wine wirtualny pulpit
<Drathir> m477: usuwasz wine instalujesz od nowa i śmiga
<Drathir> a ja proponował bym upuścić do konsoli skrót i sprawdzić co wyrzuci
<Drathir> powinno na bierzaco co robi wyświetlać tak przeważnie próbuje dochodzić jak nie wiem do czego jeszcze mogę się przyczepić
<m477> uhttp://wklej.org/hash/28f6567756b/
<Drathir> a to nie wykorzystuje prism ?
<Drathir> czy tym podobnych dodatkowych kodeków?
<kklimonda> m477: nie masz odpowiedniej rozdzielczości, odpal w oknie
<m477> jest
<m477> ustawione
<m477> wirtualny pulpit
<m477> a to mi na full ekran probuje uruchomic
<kklimonda> i to wywala w wirtualnym pulpicie?
<m477> nie
<m477> w opcjach mam zaznaczony wirtualny pulpit
<kklimonda> ale wtedy gdy jest włączony, right?
<m477> a sie uruchamia na full oknie
<m477> tak
<kklimonda> ciekawe, u mnie iwrtualny pulpt pomógł
<Drathir> m477: lepiej do tylko tej aplikacji dodaj
<m477> co dodoac
<m477> http://imgur.com/mIGtZ
<Drathir> w ustawieniach pierwsze okno dodaje się skrót do aplikacji później żeby zadziałało wchodzisz do folderu z gra otwory w terminalu i wpisujesz wine ./nazwa pliku exe
<m477> czaje
<Drathir> ustaw rozdzielczość 800x600
<m477> dupa
<m477> nadal w pelnym oknie otwiera
<Drathir> a zamknąłeś zastosuj albo ok okno z konfiguracja?
<m477> tak
<Drathir> to daj bez wine samo ./
<m477> nie pomoglo
<Drathir> sprawdź czy masz zabite wszystko z wine
<Drathir> możliwe ze w tle chodzi i nie zastosowało
<m477> wineserver
<m477> i winedevice.exe jest
<m477> uspione
<Drathir> zabij
<m477> dobra wiem o co chodzilo
<Drathir> procesy oczywiście
<m477> instalator w tle byl wlaczony...
<m477> mam juz okno
<m477> dziala juz :)
<Drathir> ok a jakiś obraz?
<m477> i sie przez to pewnie opcje nie zapisywaly
<m477> tak tak
<m477> gra smiga
<Drathir> hrhr teraz możesz spróbować usunąć na standardowe
<m477> y
<m477> zarazdam znac
<Drathir> i zobaczyć czy będzie też działać
<Drathir> ok ale przygotuj się na ctrl alt 1
<Drathir> plus htop
<Drathir> i zabijanie wine
<m477> zawiesza sie menu
<m477> trzeba w oknie
<Drathir> ok czyli w oknie
<m477> i tak wielkie dzieki
<Drathir> choć jak Ci się chce możesz pobawić się innymi ustawieniami czasami pomaga, ale trochę zajmuje czasu
<kklimonda> linux, it's free only if your time is worthless ;)
<Drathir> to do kklimonda
<Drathir> kklimonda: tu praktycznie wszystko zrobisz co tylko chcesz i jak tylko chcesz...
<Drathir> kklimonda: to nie win tu czujesz wolność...
<kklimonda> Drathir: no tak - jak masz czas
<Drathir> kklimonda: albo tylko wiedzę jak przygotować skrypty, żeby ktoś odrazu zrobił...
<Drathir> ostatnio robiłem reinstall i niestety musiałem większość konfiguracji serwerów robić z głowy...
<Drathir> a przydałby się tylko skrypt, który kopiuje wszystkie conf i przywraca
<kklimonda> Drathir: to są takie rzeczy
<kklimonda> puppet na przykład
<NightWish`> kklimonda: ! :)
<kklimonda> o/ NightWish`
<Drathir> kklimonda: dziękuję dobrze wiedzieć przy następnym...
<Drathir> kklimonda++
<Drathir> dobra muzyka...
<Drathir> NightWish`: nie obrażając oczywiście...
<NightWish`> Drathir: ?
<Drathir> NightWish`: tak?
<NightWish`> o co kaman?
<Drathir> NightWish`: jedynie stwierdziłem, że dobry zespół...
<Drathir> NightWish`: nic złego na myśli nie miałem...
<NightWish`> ah, nie lubię bardzo
<Enlik> kklimonda: ej, deweloper, nie antyreklamuj „swojego produktu” ;)
<Enlik> żartuję oczywiście.
<Drathir> jakie są przykładowe zastosowania w życiu codziennym tomcata ?
<Drathir> a żeby tak cicho nie było... Bo zaraz tutaj każdy usnie...
<Drathir> ech miało być trochę na odwrót napisane, ale tak też idzie chyba zrozumieć...
<czester> Faaaak
<czester> :D
<qermit> czester: co jest
<Drathir> czester: co się stało?
<Admc`> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<czester> Nic
<czester> Napisałem art na blog i się cieszy jakimś tam zainteresowaniem :D
<Drathir> czester: to nie takie znowu nic... Pogratulować...
<czester> W sensie z 300 osób miesięcznie jest 700
<Wilczek> 245% :D
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-27
<czester> 107% pokazuje google analytics
<drathir_test> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<drathir_test> jak się ustawiało polskie znaki w irssi ?
<Drathir_test> chodzic fajnie chodzi tylko jeszcze to utf...
<Vorbis^> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Kana%C5%82_IRC/UTF-8#irssi
<Drathir_test> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Drathir_test> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Drathir_test> ąę
<Drathir_test> restart
<Drathir_test> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Drathir_test> Vorbis^++
<Vorbis^> :D
<Drathir_test> z żywca nie zmieniło niestety...
<Drathir_test> tak znacznie lepiej...
<Drathir_test> Vorbis^: dziękuję
<Drathir_test> ciekawe jakie jest obciążenie takich darmowych shelli, choć ten wygląda na naprawdę porządny...
<anemus> Zależy na co pozwalają
<NightWish`> ale tu dzisiaj ruchliwie
<NightWish`> ;>
<anemus> no cóż w środku dnia...
<anemus> jak to było z tym przeklinakiem i krzakami?
<anemus> 'utf
<Vorbis^> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<anemus> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<anemus> właśnie
<anemus> ok
<Drathir_test> anemus: nawet ant widzę, że jest...
<Drathir_test> anemus: ja tam jakiś wymagający nie jestem...
<anemus> ech pamiętam czasy gdy więcej do szczęścia nie trzeba było niż terminal i konto...
<Drathir_test> ale co tutaj w sumie robić takiego?
<Drathir_test> screen i irssi w sumie
<Drathir_test> bawić się można na własnym domowym... Przynajmniej jak się zepsuje spokojnie można reanimować...
<anemus> wiesz, kiedyś to był vi, c, fortran, irc, lynx, hosting, ftp, poczta i wiele innych
<anemus> no i oczywiście sh
<Drathir_test> tutaj też było do wyboru vi ale pico domyślnym było
<Drathir_test> fortran!?
<Drathir_test> bez !
<anemus> ;P
<Drathir_test> lynxa do dziś używam i uważam za świetne narzędzie...
<Drathir_test> hosting poczta i ftp też w sumie tu są z tego co czytałem...
<anemus> wolę w3m
<NightWish`> wy nie macie o czym rozmaiwac? :P
<Drathir_test> NightWish`: zarzuc tematem, a nie...
<anemus> mam sentyment do shelli
<Drathir_test> ja choć od niedawna korzystam to uważam, że to strasznie wygodne w niektórych czynnościach...
<Drathir_test> anemus: a w3m w czym jest lepsze?
<NightWish`> co do shelli
<NightWish`> to ostatnio swojemu adminami probowalam sesje uwalić
<NightWish`> bo mam roota
<NightWish`> a tu sie okazało, że on swoją trzyma gdzie indziej ;(
<NightWish`> a jeszcze mi podpowiadał jak to zrobić
<Drathir_test> minsht: ładnie Cię zrobił hrhr dobrze, że nie podpowiedział Ci tak żebyś samego siebie wylogowal...
<anemus> Drathir: w3m lepiej sobie z tabelkami radzi
<Drathir_test> w sumie dla mnie czy root czy nie to dla onie bez różnicy bo i tak robię tylko to co znam i czego jestem pewien...
<NightWish`> Drathir_test: my tak sobie żartujemy
<NightWish`> ale wiedzialambym wpisujac skill-9 NightWish ze cos jest nie tak :P
<Drathir_test> anemus: będę musiał zobaczyć jak to wygląda...
<Drathir_test> NightWish`: ha... Zapewne by Cię tak podszedł, żebyś nie wiedział, jeśli to w ogóle możliwe...
<anemus> W sumie to już nie pamiętam jak coś w vi pisałem
<Drathir_test> anemus: mc ma nawet znośny, żeby coś na szybko poprawić...
<Drathir_test> pliki konfiguracji np.
<Drathir_test> choć jeśli jest środowisko graficzne to spodobał mi się diffuse fajnie można przy okazji porównywać wersję oryginalnych plików konfiguracji czy coś się zmieniło, czy nie...
<NightWish`> Drathir_test: ja dziewczyna
<NightWish`> wiedziałby że wtedy miałby piekło przez najbliższy miesiąc ;
<NightWish`> ;d
<Drathir_test> [C/w 3[Daj
<Drathir_test> ni	wybacz przepraszam...
<NightWish`> spoko ;)
<Drathir_test> dziękuję... kurczaki tak niewiele tutaj kobiet i taka gafa... Ech...
<NightWish`> przywyczaiłam się
<NightWish`> żadna gafa ;)
<Drathir_test> a orientujecie się czy jest możliwość uruchomienia dwóch sshd na różnych portach?
<Drathir_test> osobiście wydaje mi się, że chyba nie, bo co z configiem...
<Drathir_test> bo dziwne rejestracja była na 30 a logowanie na 22 czyli zapewne przekierowanie na inna maszynę ustawione, albo maszyna wirtualna przychodzi mi na myśl...
<jacekowski> Drathir_test: oczywiscie ze sie da
<lisu1> re
<ntat> Cześć
<lisu> siema
<Wizard> http://www.osnews.com/comments/24991
<Wizard> Drathir_test, da się
<Wizard> man sshd
<Wizard> polecam opcję -f
<Drathir_test> jacekowski: a to nie wiedziałem...
<Drathir_test> Wizard: już sprawdzam...
<Drathir_test> witam wszystkich...
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> Large amounts of onions or garlic are also poisonous to cats o_O
<Wizard> chyba mam jakichś kocich przodków
<qermit> `calc 500 eur in pln
<Przekliniak> qermit: 500 Euros = 1 999.19586 Polish zloty
<Drathir_test> qermit: wydaje mi się czy jakieś niskie to ojro!
<Drathir_test> Wizard: w sumie każda substancja jest zabójcza zależy tylko od dawki...
<termi> Drathir_test: nie wydaje ci sie
<termi> złoty szaleje
<Drathir_test> Wizard: cwana bestia z tego sshd hrhr
<Wizard> :]
<Drathir_test> o właśnie tak z ciekawości jest jakaś możliwość zwiększania permanentnego wolnej przestrzeni dyskowej nie posiadając roota np. coś w stylu xdrive.com, żeby pod systemem było widoczne jako zwykły folder?
<Drathir_test> ewentualnie bez roota żeby folder kierował niewidocznie na inny serwer przy pomocy bezpiecznego połączenia...
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> Drathir_test, jest fuse
<Wizard> zawsze cośtam znajdziesz, choćby sshfs
<Wizard> tylko nie wiem, czy to tak do końca bez roota zrobisz
<Drathir_test> Wizard: wtedy nawet zdalne lokalizacje montuje normalnie jako lokalny system plików pod określonym położeniem?
<Wizard> ta, nie możesz po prostu zajrzeć do dokumentacji?
<Wizard> czytanie nie boli :/
<Wizard> chyba, że jesteś po gimnazjum i nauczyli cię tylko czytania streszczeń i ściągania gotowców :)
<shpaq> a takie też można znaleźć do sshfs
<Wizard> o, shpaq++
<shpaq> [;
<Drathir_test> Wizard: chyba nie... nie no, gdybym stawiał trzeba wszystko przeczytać, żeby wiedzieć co się robi, a tak tutaj jedynie bardzo ogólnie.
<Drathir_test> oczywiście dziękuję, bo teraz już będę wiedział na czym się warto skupić jeśli będzie mi potrzebna taka funkcjonalność...
<Matan[M]> bry
<Admc`> Matan[M]: o/
<Wilczek> Hej =]
<Drathir_test> Matan[M]: witaj...
<harcesz> ktoś zna http://www.datacrow.net/ ?
<gjm> Bry
<Wilczek> gjm: Zimno ci ;D?
<Admc`> Wilczek: *facepaw*
<gjm> Wilczek: dzień doBRY
<Wizard> sprzedaję BRYkiet
<gjm> też moszna
<Wilczek> LOL
<Wilczek> Przecież wiem o co chodzi xD
<Wizard> jakbyś nie wiedział, to prawdopodobnie mama by musiała ircować za ciebie :|
<Wizard> miałbyś prawdopodobnie IQ mojego kota
<Wizard> który na całym ekranie zazwyczaj najbardziej interesuje się kursorem
<Wizard> a to mi przypomniało mój dowód, że reklamy są tworzone dla kompletnych debili
<gjm> Wilczek: no co ty
<Wizard> gdyż reklamy to jedyna rzecz, która przykuwa mojego kota do telewizora
<Wilczek> jaki?
<Wilczek> lol
<Wizard> ostatnio zauważyłem, że jak lecą reklamy, to kot je ogląda
<Matan[M]> Wizard: dziwne macie koty...
 * Matan[M] dzisiaj rano przeganiał koty z ogródka bo mu zżerały ogórki
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> koty ogórki?
<lisu> hehehehe, dobre
<lisu> Wizard: one sie ram ruchały a nie ogórki djadły chyba x)
<Wilczek> ram ruchały? A to szkodniki
<lisu> s/ram/tam
<lisu> nei libie tej klawiatury
<lisu> kurde znowu, rozklekotana zdzira
<harcesz> ruchanie ramu, widzę że # jak zwykle tylko o jednym...
<Wilczek> LOOL
<Wilczek> http://tnij.org/thib
<Wilczek> :D
<harcesz> https://s3.amazonaws.com/giles/php_011609/will_code_for_food.jpg
<Drathir_test> Wizard: bo w reklamach jest dużo ruchu i pa przeważnie dynamiczne...
<buber> ehlo
<Wizard> buber, postfix smtp server
<buber> :D
<buber> heh, zrobilem reset telefonowi
<buber> jakby szybciej ;]
<JasFasolka> Dziwne, ale od wczoraj, gdy otworzę jakieś okno, to czasem "odbija" mi się ono w gnome panel. Chodzi o to, że jakby wycina pewien fragment. Wczoraj też odinstalowałem chromium, ale nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie... ?
<Drathir_test> compiz, bądź grafika moim zdaniem ewentualnie brak ramu
<JasFasolka> eee, ale kurde ubuntu mam gdzieś ze 2 tygodnie
<JasFasolka> a problem pojawił się wczoraj
<Drathir_test> chrominium chyba w jakimś wielkim stopniu nie integruje się z systemem, usuwałes w jaki sposób?
<JasFasolka> przez Ubuntu Tweak chyba
<JasFasolka> chyba, że to jeszcze z klasczynym ubuntu bez efektów coś nie gra .. bo to też chyba od wczoraj na nim jadę.
<JasFasolka> wcześniej z efektami, i było ok.
<Drathir_test> czyli żebyś usunął coś przez przypadek z synaptica nie jest możliwe...
<Drathir_test> wydaj komendę free w terminalu
<JasFasolka> i?
<Drathir_test> jakie wyniki korzysta ze swapa?
<JasFasolka> masz na mysli "used" ?
<JasFasolka> 0
<Drathir_test> tak
<Drathir_test> a total
<JasFasolka> 2047996
<JasFasolka> no idea?
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: a jakie efekty masz na myśli?
<JasFasolka> w sensie? No w Ubuntu 11.04 przy logowaniu można wybrać "Klasyczne Ubuntu" i "Klasyczne Ubuntu (bez efektów)"
<JasFasolka> jeśli zaś chodzi o problem - to po prostu okienka mi czasem (nie zawsze) wycinają własne odbicie w gnome panel
<JasFasolka> i nie powiem na stówę, ale zdaje się, że zawsze w tym samym miejscu
<JasFasolka> hmm ... może nawet chodzi o jedno i to samo okienko
<JasFasolka> przyjrzę się następnym razem
<ntat> JasFasolka, a wybrałeś Klasyczne Ubuntu bez efektów?
<JasFasolka> no tak
<JasFasolka> i chyba właśnie jakoś w tym samym czasie pojawił się problem
<ntat> Ja mam podobny problem ale mi wycina część okien - problem typowo związany z grafiką
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: czyli to może też zmniejsza szybkość odświeżania okien czy w jakiś podobny sposób na nie wpływa...
<Drathir_test> jeśli okna korzystają z jakiegoś upiększacza.
<ntat> Np. nie raz menu z prawokliku potrafi mi wyżreć część okna na którą najdzie;)
<ntat> Wtedy trzeba ruszyć to okno, żeby wróciło do normy:)
<JasFasolka> no ale to raczej w tym Z efektami powinny być takie problemy
<ntat> Ale tak się dzieje tylko w Ubuntu bez efektów
<JasFasolka> a nie w tym "suchym"  :P
<ntat> Na netbooku mam Ubuntu z efektami i nie mam takich problemół
<ntat> *problemów
<JasFasolka> no ja muszę kilka razy klikać prawym na panelu tak aby to "wygryzienie" zniknęło
<ntat> Też tak mam:)
<JasFasolka> oh well, zdaje się, że wrócę do tego "upiększonego" wydania
<Drathir_test> uruchom wtedy htop i zobacz czy coś mieli
<Drathir_test> czy bez obciążenia występuje
<ntat> Nie, nic nie dzieje się w tym czasie
<ntat> Obciążenie procesora nie ma tu taczej nic do rzeczy
<JasFasolka> w ogóle denerwuje mnie, że nie ma żadnego narzędzia diagnostycznego dla ubuntu
<ntat> Taki bug graficzny związany z odświeżaniem okien raczej:)
<JasFasolka> jak ja przeglądam czasem te dzienniki systemowe to się bezradny łapię za głowę
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: spróbuj upiększone i ręcznie z menu wyłącz bez efektów...
<ntat> Ale się do tego przyzwyczaiłem, bo na tym kompie to tryb z efektami nie działa:)
<JasFasolka> zobacze.
<Drathir_test> tryb z efektami to nie unity macie na myśli?
<JasFasolka> nie
<Drathir_test> jeszcze dla upewnienia
<JasFasolka> to są takie duperele
<Drathir_test> to dobrze
<JasFasolka> że np. okienka "ładnie" wyskakują
<JasFasolka> cienie jakieś też
<JasFasolka> takie no, małe pierdy :P
<Drathir_test> możliwe ze bez efektów też miesza w jakiś sposób w grafice...
<JasFasolka> a teraz z innej beczki, dziennik systemowy, bootstrap.log
<JasFasolka> co np. oznacza to:
<JasFasolka> dpkg: regarding .../base-files_5.0.0ubuntu28_amd64.deb containing base-files, pre-dependency problem: base-files pre-depends on awk   awk is not installed.
<JasFasolka> ten log to w ogóle pełen jest takich rzeczy
<JasFasolka> i jak ja mam spać spokojnie
<Drathir_test> ja ostatnio walczę z compizem
<Drathir_test> blokuje przesuwanie nazw okien na belce
<Drathir_test> trzeba zabić i uruchomić ponownie i działa normalnie...
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: coś instalowałeś
<JasFasolka> albo takie coś:
<JasFasolka> dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 3 package 'dpkg':
<JasFasolka>  missing description
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: ale się nie zainstalowało bo jakieś zależności nie spełnione
<JasFasolka> >.>
<JasFasolka> no kurde tak jak mówię, jak się ma noob połapać czy wszystko jest dobrze
<JasFasolka> teraz to już czekam na tego nowego ubunciaka 11.10 i na czysto go sobie zainstaluje
<JasFasolka> bo choć nie robię wiele to cały czas mam przeświadczenie, że zasyfiłem system jakoś
<JasFasolka> swoją drogą, ten program Bleach bit ktoś próbował? skomplikowane to to czy jak CCleaner niemal?
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: zrób sudo apt-get update
<Drathir_test> zobacz czy czyste będziesz miał czy jakieś błędy wyskoczą
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: a o tym programie nie słyszałem i nie korzystałem...
<Drathir_test> ubu chyba na coś swojego o ile dobrze kolarze nie jest to janitor czy jakoś tak?
<Drathir_test> nie korzystałem, ale w menu taka miotelka
<JasFasolka> "Sprzątanie systemu"
<JasFasolka> chciałem zobaczyć co to
<Drathir_test> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<JasFasolka> włączyłem i ... nic, puste okienka w zasadzie
<JasFasolka> z jednej strony tylko "Pakiety" z drugiej "Inne"
<JasFasolka> puste
<JasFasolka> co do apt-get update
<JasFasolka> co to znacze czy jest "czyste" ?
<JasFasolka> jak na moje to tak, przynajmniej nie widzę żadnych zawiadomień o błędach
<Drathir_test> [C
<JasFasolka> ?
<Drathir_test> [C[Cale wiesz ja tam jakimś znawca wielkim nie jestem, jedynie przypuszczenia swoje przedstawiam według tego co myślę...
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: czyste czyli nie ma jakichś alertów na samym końcu
<JasFasolka> nie ma
<JasFasolka> eh
<JasFasolka> swoją drogą
<JasFasolka> zawsze gdy wchodzę przez sudo su
<JasFasolka> i wklepuje standardowe update + upgrade
<JasFasolka> to zawsze gdy chcę zamknąć terminal wyskakuje mi ostrzeżenie, że jakichś proces działa
<JasFasolka> to normalne?
<JasFasolka> jak wklepię "exit" 2 razy to wychodzi normalnie
<JasFasolka> gdy "krzyżykiem" to właśnie mi komunikat wywala
<JasFasolka> chyba, że wpiszę jedno "exit"
<BlessJah> JasFasolka: bo dziala jakis proces
<ntat> JasFasolka, zawsze tak jest, gdy jesteś na koncie roota;)
<BlessJah> dziala sudo-su, albo powloka (shell, bash, jak zwal) roota
<JasFasolka> aha, ok
<Drathir_test> unable to find duplicate error on public key i tym podobne
<Drathir_test> tak bo powinieneś wpisać exit
<JasFasolka> Drathir, troszkę z opóźnieniem piszesz :P
<JasFasolka> w każdym razie errorów żadnych nie mam po updacie
<JasFasolka> whatever, ja ogólnie z tym ubuntu to mam paranoje all the time
<JasFasolka> bo po prostu nie wiem jak sprawdzić czy wszystko jest ok
<Drathir_test> zamykając okno tak jakby zabijasz albo i nie osobna sesję na która jest tymczasowo podłączony użytkownik z większymi uprawnieniami...
<Drathir_test> wiem wiem
<Drathir_test> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<JasFasolka> a poza tym przez moje wpadki pokroju odinstalowanie Evolution ... wraz z panelem i ubuntu desktopem
<BlessJah> JasFasolka: witamy w ubuntu
<JasFasolka> dlatego też spytam: znacie jakieś dobre strony na których można poduczyć się ubunciaka? (oprócz ubuntu.pl)
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: a tak z ciekawości sprawdzałes sumę kontrolna obrazu?
<JasFasolka> coś mi to mówi
<JasFasolka> ale nie wiem ocb ogólnie :P
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: jak robiłes takie "odważne" rzeczy to nie dziwię się...
<lisu> nie karm trola
 * lisu zgłodniał
<JasFasolka> nie no, ja tam juz raz rozwaliłem sobie całe lubuntu zabawą z "chmod"
<JasFasolka> to przesiadłem się na ubuntu
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: podczas uruchamiania ubuntu z płyty spacje daj i tam jest chyba sprawdź integralność plików
<JasFasolka> i tak jak mówię zdążyłem już rozpieprzyć sobie pulpit zabawą z Synapticem
<Wizard> o_O
<lisu> myślałem ze ubuntu jest głupoto odporne, ale źle myślałem widocznie
<ntat> JasFasolka, ale przy odinstalowywaniu pakietów, jest napisane, jakie zależności zostaną usunięte
<qermit> hmm może do bota zaimplementuję jakiś słownik brzydkich wyrazów
<Drathir_test> JasFasolka: synaptic po konsultacji z kimś kto się zna najlepiej sudo apt-get purge nazwa_pakietu
<Wizard> qermit, dajesz
<BlessJah> qermit: z autokickiem
<Wizard> ta je!
<lisu> :D
<JasFasolka> ja wiem, nieuważny byłem po prostu
<Wizard> lisu, ty się nie ciesz, ty najczęściej zwiesz
<Wizard> pilnuj się jak przy matce ;P
<JasFasolka> ogólnie tak to jest z dziećmi windowsa
<JasFasolka> ale cóż, się uczę na błędach
<lisu> lisu: ja tam nie ograniczam słownictwa przy matce, jak mam przeklnąć to przeklnę
<ntat> Właśnie tak się zastanawiałem, czy ktoś tu w ogóle pilnuje tej kultury języka na kanale?
<qermit> zaraz przekliniak będzie
<Wizard> JasFasolka, przyzwyczaj się do czytania okienek
<Wizard> jak jakieś narzędzie o coś pyta, to znaczy, że trzeba zapytać
<JasFasolka> no raczej
<Wizard> a windows to jak Hubert U. z milionerów ;)
<JasFasolka> no i te pakiety no
<JasFasolka> trudno się w tym połapać i obeznać
<qermit> Przekliniak: unload Badwords
<Przekliniak> qermit: Gotowe milordzie!
<Wizard> hmm?
<JasFasolka> zwłaszcza dla kogoś kto od początku swej przygody z komputerami miał do czynienia z windą
<qermit> Przekliniak: load Badwords
<Przekliniak> qermit: Gotowe milordzie!
<Wizard> JasFasolka, jak się przesiada z malucha do mercedesa, to też się człowiek dziwi
<Wizard> ile to uwygodnień!
<JasFasolka> czy ja wiem, akurat proces instalacji/deinstalacji wydawał mi się w Windzie prostszy
<Wizard> w maluchu jak zajrzysz pod maskę, to też wygląda prościej
<ntat> Wizard, nie przesadzasz z analogiami?;)
<Wizard> specjalnie koloryzuję
<JasFasolka> :>
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> z resztą, daleko od prawdy nie jestem
<qermit> Przekliniak: badwords list
<Przekliniak> qermit: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<Wizard> buahaha
<Wizard> JasFasolka, jeśli chodzi o zarządzanie oprogramowaniem, to akurat apt to jest majstersztyk w porównaniu z tym, co jest w windows :)
<JasFasolka> o, nawet tutaj errory. :P
<JasFasolka> być może od strony technicznej
<Wizard> JasFasolka, nieprawda
<Wizard> ostatni windows jakiego używałem, to był 2000, więc mogło się coś zmienić ostatnio..
<JasFasolka> ee, ja na XPku jechałem prawie zawsze
<Wizard> ale w windows 7 ciągle żeby zainstalować program muszę go znaleźć, ściągnąć/kupić itd
<Wizard> xp to najgorszy windows z jakim miałem styczność :/
<JasFasolka> może, mi się go tak udało utrzymać, że nie miałem żadnych problemów
<Wizard> od visty i 7 trzymam się z daleka, chociaż bardziej już tego zjebać się chyba nie da
<Wizard> dobra, starczy już o tym chłamie
<Wizard> xubuntu rox i basta ;)
<JasFasolka> cóż, ja po prostu będę korzystał z Ubuntu Tweak
<JasFasolka> bo to i chyba najbezpieczniejsze dla nooba
<Wizard> nawet nie wiem co to :)
<JasFasolka> i najprostsze
<Wizard> najbezpieczniej jest przeczytać dokumentację
<fi9o> Hello
<qermit> dobra potem sie tym zajme
<fi9o> Poszukuje kogos z pulseaudio
<ntat> fi9o, ble:P
<Wizard> hmm, tylko faktycznie, jak się w google wrzuca "podstawy ubuntu" to aż żal patrzeć jakie noobskie blogi wylatują
<fi9o> Moglby ktos mi wyjasnic dlaczego ono nie zapisuje ustawien?
<Wizard> fi9o, cześć
<Wizard> kótre ono?
<Drathir_test> win zawsze tony śmieci zostawia i generuje
<fi9o> ntat: Jak trzeba to trzeba. NIe jest to moj komputer, tylko mojego taty.
<fi9o> Wizard: Czesc
<ntat> no trudno
<ntat> Ja nie mam:)
<Wizard> heh,konieczny restart systemu
<Wizard> ocipiał chyba
<Wizard> :>
<Drathir_test> Wizard: programik fajny ten ubuntu tweak
<ntat> JasFasolka, korzystasz w Ubuntu bez efektów ze standardowego tematu graficznego?
<JasFasolka> teraz tak
<BlessJah> przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<ntat> a też masz taki błąd, że jak klikniesz prawym przyciskiem myszy na ionie kosza, to menu jest takie dziwnie pociętę?
<ntat> *pocięte
<ntat> :)
<JasFasolka> tak
<ntat> No, w Ubuntu z efektami tego nie ma
<ntat> :)
<JasFasolka> oh well
<JasFasolka> przynajmniej dobrze wiedzieć, że to nie ja coś zwaliłem jak zawsze
<JasFasolka> razem raźniej!
<ntat> :]
<JasFasolka> przesiadam się więc na to z efektami
<JasFasolka> i mykam w końcu się zrelaksować
<Drathir_test> kto poleci jakieś przyjemne a co najważniejsze sprawdzone i bezpieczne narzędzie do komunikowania się po lan-ie?
<JasFasolka> sieeema
<Ashiren24> nc :?
<ntat> Team Speak:)
<Wizard> Ashiren24++
<BlessJah> jak w bashu sprawdzic, jaki klawisz został wciśnięty?
<Drathir_test> Ashiren24: sprawdze, dziękuję.
<Drathir_test> ntat: jako głosowe też alternatywa, a tekst też obsługuje?
<ntat> Drathir_test, nigdy nie korzystałem z TS. Trzeba sprawdzić
<Drathir_test> Ashiren24: nc szyfruje w jakiś sposób transmisję?
<jacekowski> TSa pamietaj sobie ustawic na lepsze kodeki
<jacekowski> bo te domyslne sa gowniane
<Drathir_test> jacekowski: a użycie transferu nie wzrośnie? Choć po lan-ie nie ma to dużego znaczenia...
<jacekowski> wzrosnie
<jacekowski> i procesora
<jacekowski> ale to nie sa znaczace roznice
<Drathir_test> jacekowski: rozumiem... W sumie to bezpieczeństwo i jakość najważniejsze...
<Drathir_test> taki vlock na przykład małe, ale fajne narzędzie...
<Drathir_test> możliwe, że i są lepsze...
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<Drathir_test> witam...
<Wizard> cześć elwin013
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> dzięki
<Filar> cześć
<Ashiren24> dobry wieczor
<ntat> Ashiren24, cześć:) W naszej strefie czasowej jest jeszcze popołudnie;)
<buber> patrząc za okno ...
<BlessJah> ntat: wakacje są, kogo to obchodzi?
<buber> nazwałbym to wieczorem
<BlessJah> ja nie
<BlessJah> późne popołudnie
<ntat> U mnie słońce świeci, dziwne zjawisko, jak na wieczór:)
<BlessJah> nawet mimo nieba zasnutego chmurami
<BlessJah> ntat: nie ma sloncasa chmury
<Vorbis^> ntat, u mnie też świeci
<BlessJah> brb
<ntat> BlessJah, widocznie nie zasłuzyłeś na ładną pogodę:P
<buber> kwa, słuchawki mi przenoszą lekko
<buber> jest do pulse audio jakiś equalizer ?
<jacekowski> jest
<buber> nazywa się?
<Vorbis^> pulseaudio-equalizer?
<buber> no tak, nie chciało mi się szukać
<buber> pardon ;)
<BlessJah> Vorbis^++
<Vorbis^> http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/SystemEqualizer
<buber> klik
<buber> hmm, w repo nie ma
<Drathir> buber: dalej walczysz?
<buber> już wygrałem tę walkę
<buber> a co ?
<Drathir> buber: bo jestem ciekaw może będziesz wiedział jak to możliwe, że pod live 11.04 mikrofon wbudowany działa, a już pod zainstalowanym nie...
<Drathir> takie czary...
<buber> bo pewnie moduł nie wstaje
<Drathir> buber: konfliktu jakiegoś jest możliwość? a ten sam konflikt pod live cd nie występuje? I to zaraz po instalacji na czystym było sprawdzane...
<buber> dmesg | tail
<buber> pokaż
<buber>  etc/modules etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<Drathir> obecnie nie mam przy sobie sprzętu niestety, jedynie tak odnośnie audio mi się przypomniało... Już zapisuje komendę i sprawdze jak będę miał dostęp co tam pokaże ciekawego...
<Drathir> buber: też zapisze... Dziękuję...
<buber> dmesg wyświetla ci log kernela, w modules masz moduły, które mają wstać z systemem, a w blacklist to, co jest zablokowane
<buber> zależy jakie masz audio, musisz polukać jak się moduł odpala z mikrofonem
<Drathir> moduły można ręcznie uruchamiać?
<buber> można
<Drathir> czy trzeba coś kompilowac?
<Drathir> aha to pół biedy...
<buber> po co, skoro był w live to musi być i teraz
<Drathir> powinno pójść łatwo...
<buber> po prostu z jakiegoś powodu moduł nie wstaje z obsługą mikrofonu
<buber> albo gdzieś coś jest wyłączone w gnome itp
<buber> heh, albo jeszcze jedna opcja ;]
<Drathir> ewentualnie porównam oba wyniki spod live i zwykłego i sprawdze różnice...
<buber> może być mute
<buber> alsamixer, potem F4
<buber> F3 to wyjscie, F4 to wejscie/przechwyt
<Drathir> niby w tym regulatorze ustawialem od gnoma na maxa z podbiciem nawet ale w ogóle dźwięku nie wykrywa, bo tam jest taki wskaźnik...
<Vorbis^> drathir a bawiłeś sie opcjami hda-intel?
<Wizard> ooo
<Wizard> a za cóż to zacni panowie anarchiści winter i dreadlish mają banany?
<buber> pewnie za trollololo ;]
<Drathir> Vorbis^: niestety chipset amd
<buber> lsmod | grep snd-hda
<buber> lspci -nn | grep audio
<buber> może być conexant, realtek, coś od bATI, różnie ...
<buber> najlepiej powiedz co to za komputer ;]
<BlessJah> buber: lspci przez pipe na wgetpaste czy curlpaste
<Drathir> może sb680 ale nie kojarze, nie pamiętam ile na chwilę obecna...
<buber> przecież pisał że nie ma kompa przy sobie
<Drathir> cbu	też zapisze...
<buber> jak lapek to jeszcze można w samym googlu utrafić właściwe info
<Vorbis^> ale i tak hda-intel sie ładuje jak jest toto hd audio
<Vorbis^> ?
<buber> jak stacjonarny piec to już lipa
<buber> są różne rewizje płyty, a chinole nie zawsze wsadzają to co na pudełku napisane
<Drathir> o aż tak źle ?
<buber> najlepiej ubawia mnie zawsze acer
<buber> nalepka na spodzie lapka informująca że siedzi atheros, a w lapku siedzi ralink albo realtek  ;]
<buber> nawet nie sprawdzałem czy MAC sie zgadza :D
<Drathir> buber: stary asus k50ab
<buber> ale asusy różnią się po dalszym part numberze
<buber> trochę ich sprzedałem
<buber> AFK
<Drathir> buber: to ja tak miałem raz może przez przypadek w lapku acer na opakowaniu osoba mi czytała jaka sieciowka i takie stery pomogłem zainstalować, ale niby dalej nie działa jak sprawdziłem okazało się ze inna karta siedzi zdziwiłem się i pomyślałem ze fuksa miała
<Drathir> buber: k50ab-SX010
<Drathir> jak płyty głównej do stacjonarki asusa za darmo bym nie chciał to lapek odpukac oprócz dwóch pobytów z napędem w serwisie śmiga bez zarzutu...
<jacekowski> ile jest teraz minimalna placa w PL
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i tak sie nie da za nia wyzyc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jest opcja zmontowania vpn? taki backend na okolicznosc uzywania publicznych wifi?
<Drathir> podnosili coś ostatnio
<jacekowski> ssh tunele uzywaj
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na lapku dam se rade
<BlessJah> ale na komorce?
<Drathir> jacekowski: spod komórki tunelu ssh nie utworzy się niestety
<BlessJah> zreszta musze sprawdzic czy mam opcje vpn
<BlessJah> czy tylko ten jakis od nokii
<jacekowski> pptp jest bez sensu bo zlamac latwo
<jacekowski> a do ipseca nie mam kernela
<BlessJah> czyli nie bedzie vpn?
<Drathir> jacekowski: tak pptp obsługują komórki
<jacekowski> pptp moglby byc
<jacekowski> ale jest bez sensu
<BlessJah> lepszy rydz
<BlessJah> tylko nie wiem jakiw ta komorka ma mozliwosci
<Drathir> jacekowski: to prosto złamać? Nigdy bym nie pomyślał...
<jacekowski> Drathir: pptp to stary protokol
<BlessJah> Drathir: dla jacka nie ma rzeczy niemozliwych
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-Point_Tunneling_Protocol#Security_of_the_PPTP_protocol
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/y89jsce> (at en.wikipedia.org)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdzies przywidzialo mi sie czyjes narzekanie, ze jest tylko vpn od nokii, ale musz to sprawdzic dokladnie
<Drathir> do 1024 klucze komórki powinny sobie radzić powyżej nie wiem choć np ssh 2048 putty też łyknelo...
<Drathir> jacekowski: mikrotiki go nie używają?
<BlessJah> wlasnie, moglby mi ktos klucz do ssh wygenerowac i po http wyslac?
<BlessJah> bo putty nie ma opcji generowania
<BlessJah> jedynie mozna zaladowac z pliku...
<Drathir> a jeśli masz u jacekowski to nie powinien On z serwera Ci klucza wygenerować czy można wszędzie?
<BlessJah> Drathir: tylko zartowalem
<BlessJah> mozna wszedzie
<BlessJah> chodzi o klucze prywatny i publiczny
<Drathir> BlessJah: wiesz ja nie wątpię ze potrafi wiele, ja tam raczej z tych zielonych co lubią się uczyć...
<BlessJah> publiczny daje do .ssh
<BlessJah> prywatny mam na desktopie
<BlessJah> i logowaniw jwst bez hasla
<BlessJah> dr
<BlessJah> igrrr...
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> hehe, trzeba bylo dokumentacje czytac
<Drathir> kurczaki niby to wygodne choć trochę bym się bal na tel ten klucz trzymać w razie kradzieży...
<BlessJah> a nie na zywo ficzery odkrywac
<BlessJah> w razie kradziezy telefonu klucz to najmniejsze zmartwienie
<BlessJah> blokada klucza, to jedno polecenie, o ile masz kompa z ssh pod reka
<Drathir> BlessJah: tylko że ja mam tak że jak raz coś zobaczę to przeważnie będę potrafił sam to później zrobić...
<BlessJah> Drathir: w semsie? jak mi klucz ukradniesz, a ja go zmienie, to nic ci to nie da
<Drathir> BlessJah: ale zalogujesz się wtedy bez klucza?
<BlessJah> haslo
<BlessJah> haslem
<BlessJah> Drathir: masz shella? uzywalw
<BlessJah> es ssh kiedys?
<Drathir> BlessJah: cały czas
<BlessJah> enter jest zbyt blisko del
<Drathir> ale tylko hasłem
<BlessJah> stanowczo
<BlessJah> Drathir: sprawdz czy masz w desktopie w .ssh pliki z kluczem
<BlessJah> nie pamietam nazw
<Drathir> myślałem że użycie klucza blokuje możliwość korzystania z hasła i tylko klucz akceptuje... Oj to chyba też sobie wygeneruje...
<BlessJah> nie blokuje
<Drathir> BlessJah: muszę mieć, bo automatycznie tworzy chyba przy pierwszym uruchomieniu sshd jak dobrze pamiętam
<BlessJah> jak jest klucz - loguje, jak nie ma, pyta o haslo
<BlessJah> to kluvz
<BlessJah> bleee, znowu
<Drathir> BlessJah: a to czyli fajna rzecz...
<BlessJah> klucz serwera generuje, nie usera
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak masz nokie z symbianem to mozesz sobie MfE zainstalowac
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i miec remote wipe z zimbry
<BlessJah> jacekowski: s60
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to mozesz miec remote wipe
<BlessJah> tzn?
<BlessJah> chodzi o blokade po kradziezy?
<jacekowski> czysci telefon po kradziezy
<jacekowski> klikasz guzik
<jacekowski> i telefon czysty
<BlessJah> ladnie
<BlessJah> ale wole
<Drathir> jacekowski: do nokii jest pełno takich programów co z smsa wyczyszczą tel a jak ktoś zmieni kartę to namiar wyśle...
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> slaba bateria
<BlessJah> w koncu
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale to jest wbudowane od nokii
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wole takie, co namierzy telefon
<jacekowski> Drathir: tylko sobie konto exchange konfigurujesz
<BlessJah> i wysadzi go ewentualnie, zlodziekowi w twarz
<Drathir> jacekowski: o a o tym nie słyszałem...
<BlessJah> potem po szpitalach szukac poparzen twarzy i rak
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo to enterprise ficzer
<Drathir> BlessJah: wysyła Ci sms z numeru złodzieja jak włoży kartę plus namiar nadajników bts
<BlessJah> sprawdzimy ile sie laduje bateria
<BlessJah> moj ma juz ootb
<BlessJah> blokada telefonu po zmianie karty SIM
<Drathir> ale jeśli to nokia idzie obejść
<Drathir> niestety...
<BlessJah> ale mozna zycie utrudnic
<Drathir> a to i owszem... Zawsze
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile trwa ladowanie 1200mAh przez AC-8E, mozesz sprawdzic?
<Drathir> dlatego bb onie ciekawi bo tam podobno dane na karcie pamięci są szyfrowane i to dość mocno...
<Drathir> mnie*
<buber> lol
<buber> i po co ?
<buber> NIE trzyma się ważnych rzeczy przy sobie, NIGDY
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pisza 5V, 890mA, ale bateria jest chyba 3,7V, wiec nie wiem jak to wyglada
<BlessJah> Drathir: ja tez moge zaszyfrowac
<Drathir> wiesz jak Ci gwizdnie ktoś tel to nie będę brzydko mówił co będzie mógł sobie z nim zrobić...
<BlessJah> bu
<buber> BlessJah, maksymalny prąd ładowania 5V, zgodnie z USB
<BlessJah> bu
<BlessJah> grrr
<Drathir> buber: to tak jakbyś trzymał w kontenerze tc
<buber> Drathir, jak mi ktoś gwizdnie fon, to go szybko znajdę, o ile będzie włączony
<buber> nie musi być nawet sim w środku
<BlessJah> buber: karte do bankomatu nosi za toba lokaj?
<buber> BlessJah, sama karta nic nie da :)
<BlessJah> buber: jak znajdziesz?
<buber> BlessJah, htc locate
<Drathir> buber: ciekawe...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: z 2h
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jutro naladuje
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie sa szyfrowane
<jacekowski> Drathir: jest taka opcja
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale w nokii tez jest
<buber> nawet wystarczy ze zmieni rom, jak tylko zapnie sie do netu, to gps do tego zapisze lokalizację
<jacekowski> Drathir: nikt tego nie uzywa
<BlessJah> mozna tak? baterie 3,7V potraktowac 5V?
<buber> BlessJah, lenovo podobne ficzery daje do lapków
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie
<Drathir> jacekowski: w nokii idzie jest?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale telefon ma elektronike do tego
<jacekowski> Drathir: no szyfrowanie karty pamieci jest
<buber> BlessJah, w telefonie jest transformator
<jacekowski> buber: nie ma
<BlessJah> czyli laduje slabiej, niz daje ladowarka
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie
<Drathir> oprócz programów które jak za szyfrują to niczym innym się nie odczyta niż tym programem...
<buber> jacekowski, umownie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: w telefonie jest specjalizowany uklad do ladowania baterii
<buber> Drathir, nie ma szyfru nie do złamania
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ktory przerabia 5V z ladowarki na 3.7V dla baterii
<BlessJah> dziwne rzeczy sie dzieja z podswietleniem
<Drathir> buber: wiem ale będzie Ci się chciało dajmy na to coś w stylu tc łamać?
<BlessJah> oslawione oszczedzanie energii
<jacekowski> Drathir: TC to tylko soft
<Drathir> jacekowski: znasz może nazwę tej funkcji?
<jacekowski> Drathir: uzywa starych znanych szyfrow
<buber> Drathir, i tak większosc znanych szyfrów ma luki o których nie wiesz :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile razy wiecej zre wifi niz czuwanie w gsm/3g?
<jacekowski> Drathir: i zalezy od hasla klucza itd
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zalezy
<buber> Drathir, bo programista pisząc szyfr dostał hajs od NSA, żeby milczeć
<BlessJah> zgaduj
<Drathir> jacekowski: oprócz dodatkowego modułu do szyfrowania którego nie będę kupował...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak AP ma support dla oszczedzania energii, to mniej
<BlessJah> dostalem telefon z bateria na 3 kreski
<jacekowski> Drathir: przy formatowaniu sie to wybiera
<BlessJah> i juz kilka h go na wifi trzymam
<buber> nie gadajcie ze formatujecie a właściwie to formujecie baterie litową ;]
<Drathir> buber: możliwe, ale wtedy służby rządowe chyba by z tego nie korzystały?
<BlessJah> jest jedna kreska i alert o oszczedzaniu
<buber> Drathir, a od kiedy służby rządowe chwalą sie w tej dziedzinie ? ;]
<BlessJah> buber: formatowaniw to ladowanie naladowanej
<BlessJah> buber: nie da sie, telefon odlaczy zasilanie
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale to tylko hasło jest na kartę...
<BlessJah> ale nawyk rozlasowywania pozostal
<jacekowski> Drathir: to jest szyfrowanie
<buber> BlessJah, ja nigdy tego nie robię, za dobrze mnie elektroniki próbowali nauczyć
<jacekowski> Drathir: chyba ze karte masz z jakims niedoje**** kontrolerem
<Drathir> buber: też mają jakieś tam publiczne wytyczne z których oficjalnie korzystają...
<jacekowski> Drathir: co to udaje
<BlessJah> buber: zadzkodzi rozladowamie do zera?
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale specyfikacja wymaga szyfrowania
<buber>  Drathir kutwa, go get real life
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie da sie baterii rozladowac do zera
<BlessJah> wiem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: telefon sie wylaczy znacznie wczesniej
<Drathir> jacekowski: aha...
<BlessJah> tak sie mowi
<buber> wywiad jest tajny, o nim sie nie gada i nie ma wytycznych
<buber> BlessJah, zaszkodzi
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tzn, moge podlaczyc zaroweczke :>
<BlessJah> buber: jak
<buber> BlessJah, bateria ma określoną liczbę cykli ładowanie-rozładowanie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a to zaszkodzi
<BlessJah> wiem
<buber> BlessJah, nie powinno sie ładowac do 100 procent, nie powinno sie rozladowywac ponizej 5
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<buber> w nokii taka bateria nie wiem, 10 000 cykli ?
<jacekowski> poza tym, nie ma czegos takiego jak 100% i 0%
<buber> jacekowski, powiedz profesorowi elektroniki z PW wydział elektroniki
<jacekowski> buber: 10x mniej
<jacekowski> buber: typowe baterie maja kolo 1000 cykli
<buber> tak, ale cykl to jest 0-100-0
<jacekowski> buber: co najwyzej
<buber> ja mam 1230mAh, styka na 2 dni
<buber> co wieczór w ładowarkę aż sie zapali zielona dioda i sio
<Drathir> buber: ale teoretycznie są klasy tajności dokumentów ogólno dostępne... Tak jak ogólno dostępne sa informacje na temat poszczególnych alertów zagrożenia przed atakiem w danym kraju np. A jak jest naprawdę to nie wiadomo zapewne...
<buber> Drathir, to nie są informacje, to są kontrolowane przecieki
<buber> Drathir, zdajesz sobie sprawę, że to co tu piszemy przelatuje przez echelona?
<Drathir> a niech leci sobie...
<buber> ja to mam generalnie w dupie
<buber> Drathir, ale fakt faktem, mają hektary pod ziemią wraz z klastrami złożonymi z crayów, i petabajtami macierz dyskowych
<Drathir> i tak mają lipne zabezpieczenia jak dopiero się orientują po wycieku 1gb danych...
<buber> Drathir, to też przeciek kontrolowany
<buber> trzeba czasem sprawdzić, jak wróg reaguje i co potrafi
<buber> a że chińczyków jest więcej ...
<Drathir> buber: nie Oni w ogóle nie potwierdzili ze coś im zniknęło czy ktoś się włamał...
<buber> to głupi amerykanie, którzy z matematyki potrafią tylko dolary liczyc
<jacekowski> buber: amerykanie zatrudniaja ludzi z calego swiata
<jacekowski> buber: dlatego postep jest w ameryce
<buber> dostają w dupę, a potem kręcą, bo nie wolno sie przyznać, że ktoś złamał moje szyfry
<jacekowski> buber: bo oni maja pieniedze
<buber> jacekowski, nie mają swoich, to kradną z europy
<jacekowski> buber: maja pieniedze bo wszyscy co cos umieja sa tam
<jacekowski> buber: no
<buber> jacekowski, nie mają pieniędzy
<jacekowski> kiedys mieli
<buber> mają 14 tysięcy miliardów długu
<jacekowski> dlug to gowno prawda
<jacekowski> takie numerki cyferki
<buber> a 60 % ich PKB zależy od Chin
<Drathir> jacekowski: na dobra sprawę to teraz większość pieniędzy to tylko dane na serwerach...
<jacekowski> buber: i co?
<jacekowski> buber: powiedza ze maja to w dupie i nie placa
<jacekowski> buber: i co sie stanie?
<buber> i to, że ma to wpływ na ceny towarów i walut
<jacekowski> buber: jak ktos bedzie mial problem to maja armie ktora moga go rozwalic
<buber> jacekowski, ale armia potrzebuje jedzenia, paliwa, zasobów technicznych
<jacekowski> ktore sobie sami wydobywaja
<buber> a kto im to da jak dojdzie do buntu ?
<Wizard> jacekowski, czyś ty się wczoraj urodził?
<Wizard> pieprzysz jak potłuczony
<Drathir> jacekowski: kiedyś był fajny film choć może i mało prawdziwy, ale ogólnie idea filmu ciekawa bo na dobra sprawę jakby to wszystko trafiło, to byłaby masakra...
<buber> jak amerykanin nie bedzie chcial pracowac za dolara, bo on chce 20 na godzine
<BlessJah> padla
<Wizard> (jak zwykle)
<Wizard> zbanowali cię za to na połowie freenoda
<buber> jacekowski, stany mozna zniszczyc w kilka lat bez uzycia broni
<jacekowski> ide jesc
<buber> mozna ich rozwalic od środka
<jacekowski> wroce zaraz
<Drathir> buber: gdzie Ci amerykanin ucieknie czy wyemigruje?
<buber> bo są głupi nieokrzesani prostaccy i nie mają wyższych idei poza dolarem
<buber> ruska czy chińczyka nie pokonasz
<buber> bo ruski chce wódki i właści, a chinol chce żyć i żryć
<Matan[M]> buber: a polak chce wódki i żarcia
<Matan[M]> buber: jesteśmy najlepsi
<buber> Matan[M], ta, ale za darmo
<buber> a zwłaszcza zajepać innemu, bo to tanie wyjscie
<buber> po co się męczyć, skoro za siatką leży ;]
<Drathir> buber: nie bo oni jakoś bardziej patriotyczni są choćby się walilo paliło Oni nie poddadza się...
<buber> polacy też są patriotyczni, wbrew pozorom
<Matan[M]> buber: to chyba miastowe takie wygodne
<Drathir> buber: czy ja wiem?
<buber> Matan[M], ja  na miejskiej wsi mieszkam, u mnie nawet tuje i inne krzaki z ogrodów kradną
<BlessJah> zacznijmy od pytania
<buber> po 4 zeta za sadzonkę na targu
<BlessJah> kiedy usa mialo wojne na wlasnym terytorium ostatnio
<Drathir> buber: u nas raczej się tylko zra i żeby napchać własne kieszenie na stołkach...
<buber> w zasadzie to prowadzi ją ciągle
<BlessJah> to jest inny patriotyzm niz europejski
<buber> pod przykrywką terroryzmu śledzi i szpieguje obywateli :)
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: jak cherpadgi pic nie chcieli
<BlessJah> bo od powstania usa, nie mieli wojny na wlasnej ziemi
<Drathir> buber: u nas nawet o tym nie wiesz, ze Cię szpiegują czy podsłuchuja
<buber> BlessJah, mają wojnę ideologiczno społeczną, nie militarną
<buber> BlessJah, niedługo będzie więcej czarnych i latynosów, niż białych
<Drathir> buber: tam przynajmniej się kryją
<buber> Drathir, tam sie nie muszą kryć, tam jest poprawka do konstytucji
<buber> Drathir, takie prawo, skoro raz zostalo cos zasądzone, to nie mozna tego zmienić
<BlessJah> buber: i ta wojna niszczy zalkowicie przemysl, zabija cywilow i przywraca atawistyczne odruchy walki o przezycie?
<BlessJah> usa od poczatku byly mieszanka
<buber> BlessJah, biorąc pod uwage problemy z bezrobociem, kryzys, ubezpieczenie spoleczne ...
<BlessJah> wrancuzi, wlosi, anglicy, czarni, niebiescy, czerwoni i zolci
<buber> daję im 10-20 lat w takiej formie
<buber> o ile sie wczesniej świat nie zawali
<Drathir> buber: wbrew pozorom tam masz mniejsze szanse ze Cię ktoś podsłucha niż w polsce bo tam jeden drugiego pilnuje a w polsce co ? Na własną rękę i nikt o niczym nie wie dopiero po czasie wychodzą afery po fakcie...
<BlessJah> tiaaa
<buber> Drathir, logi z netu sie i tak zapisują wszystkie, tak samo telefony i GSM
<BlessJah> buber: predzej zejda na zawal jak stana ruchome schody i windy
<BlessJah> i trza bedzie z kapcia
<buber> Drathir, na mocy umów państwowych echelon i nas dotyczy ;]
<Drathir> BlessJah: ale wbrew pozorom ta mieszanka działa na korzyść i na tolerancyjnosc moim zdaniem...
<buber> BlessJah, nie zapomnij ze chinole tez mają atom :)
<buber> więcej żołnierzy, więcej karabinów, czołgów itp
<BlessJah> tak
<buber> nieważne ze gorszych
<buber> wojnę wygrywa statystyka ...
<BlessJah> buber: ameryka to kontynent
<BlessJah> z dwoma sasiadami
<BlessJah> kanada i meksyk
<buber> BlessJah, Kanada nie ma Armii, a reszta w doł to partyzantka, a nie wojsko
<BlessJah> czasem sie rosja wtraci
<Drathir> buber: oni potrafią sobie wbrew pozorom radzić... I u nich tam trochę myślą nie to co w polsce jak już jest tragicznie dochodzą do wniosku ze coś może przydałoby się zmienić...
<buber> Drathir, nic nie zmienią
<Drathir> buber: tylko ze tam musisz mieć pełno zezwoleń na dostęp do takich rzeczy, a w polsce?
<BlessJah> buber: ameryka nie ma tradycji walki na wlasnym terenie
<buber> BlessJah, Rosja ma tak samo armię w stanie rozpadu
<BlessJah> maja za to sporo broni w rekach prywatnych
<BlessJah> farmerzy moga sie niezle bronoc
<buber> BlessJah, ale wojny teraz wygrywa sie technologicznie, jak jest eskalacja to jest i atom
<buber> mają ich po rzekomo 1000 sztuk, a w praktyce kolo 10 000 glowic
<buber> niby zdemontowanych z silosów, ale gotowych do podpięcia pod W-54
<jacekowski> wracajac do ameryki
<buber> czy jak to się nazywa
<BlessJah> atom uzyto raz
<jacekowski> amerykanie maja 300 milionow ludzi
<jacekowski> duzy kraj
<BlessJah> potem juz ttlko straszono
<jacekowski> i kupe wszystkiego
<Drathir> ChanServ: chiny może i straszą, ale na dobra sprawę dobrze wiedzą ze nie mogą podskoczyć, bo stany będą w stanie się obronić nawet jeśli miałoby dojść do całkowitego unicestwienia obu stron, bo do tego by prowadziła wojna
<BlessJah> jacekowski: odejmij tlustych i nie-rdzennych, oni nie walcza
<BlessJah> ale i tal
<BlessJah> k kupa luda
<buber> walczą za hajs
<jacekowski> buber: nie wszyscy
<jacekowski> buber: kupa walczy "za kraj"
<buber> a nie walczą u siebie, bo nikt ich nie zaatakował
<jacekowski> i za milosc do ojczyzny
<buber> a jak był 11 wrzesnia to byli w szoku
<Drathir> buber: ja bym wolał nie myśleć jaki meksyk ma własny arsenał...
<buber> Drathir, żadnego ?
<jacekowski> buber: jakby amerykanie stwierdzili ze nie maja zamiaru dlugu splacac chinczykom albo komus
<jacekowski> buber: kupa ludzi by poszla na to
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nom, milosc do wuja sama, do iraku ich pognala
<buber> jacekowski, ehh, nie miałeś chyba nigdy makroekonomii :)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: czesc szla za pieniadze
<buber> globalna wioska, kapewu ?
<BlessJah> za to slusznie mowisz
<jacekowski> buber: makroekonomia czyni pewne zalozenia
<BlessJah> sa samowystarczalni
<buber> oni nie płącą == źle sie robi w całej europie
<jacekowski> buber: ale oni maja to gleboko
<jacekowski> buber: ich moze obchodzic czy im dobrze
<buber> ale cała Europa nie
<jacekowski> buber: jesli ktos wymysli ze im bedzie lepiej jak oleja ten dlug
<jacekowski> buber: to go oleja
<buber> od gospodarki do polityki jest blisko, mimo tego ze niby wolny rynek
<BlessJah> buber: europa jest zalezna od nich, nie na odwrot
<jacekowski> wszystko to koszty w stosunku do zysku
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to w obie strony dziala
<Drathir> buber: wręcz przeciwnie żadnego może na czysto...
<BlessJah> buber: bedzie kryzys, bedzie krach, ale to jwst kontynent, samowystarczalnu
<BlessJah> nie kraj, a kontynent
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tylko ze amerykanie sa bardziej samowystarczalni niz pojedyncze kraje w EU
<buber> nie kminisz możliwosci
<jacekowski> buber: pamietasz argentyne?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: o tym mowie
<jacekowski> buber: o ile krotko terminowo byli w dupie
<jacekowski> buber: to teraz po kilku latach jednak sie okazuje ze bylo to lepsze rozwiazanie niz babrac sie z dlugiem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co oznacza embargo na pgp (czytam o echelonie)
<Drathir> buber: ale czy cała europa zaatakuje nawet gdyby nie płacili? Nie bo to byłoby samobójstwo...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: teraz juz nic
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale z usa nie wolno eksportowac kryptografii ktora potrafi klucze dluzsze niz ilestam bitow
<buber> Drathir, cała europa razem ma szanse z każdym ;]
<jacekowski> buber: ale nie pojda razem
<BlessJah> tzn, jak wymysli amerykanin, to nie moze sprzedac tego ruskim?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ta
<buber> jacekowski, NATO pójdzie,  bo będzie interes polityczny
<buber> jacekowski, ruskie będą w NATO w ciągu 15 lat
<jacekowski> buber: ruskie sa duze
<jacekowski> buber: a interes jaki bedzie?
<buber> jacekowski, a system dowodzenia pamięta stalina ;]
<Drathir> buber: nieprawda bo atak oznacza samo zagładę... Po jednej i drugiej stronie i kto tu niby zyska?
<BlessJah> bez sensu, wystarczy nie rejestrowac patentu w usa, tylko dowiesc, ze wymyslil to europejczyk
<buber> jacekowski, amerykanskie obligacje i rynki zbytu, to są cele ;]
<jacekowski> buber: jak rozwalisz kraj to tym bardziej nic nie odzyskasz
<buber> jacekowski, chinole ogarneli to w 10 lat ;]
<jacekowski> buber: ale oni chetnie kupia itd.
<jacekowski> buber: oni po prostu powiedza ze od danego dnia tu jest kreska
<jacekowski> buber: i jak chcesz sprzedawac to nie ma dlugu
<buber> jacekowski, większosc ich długu to koszty wojen i obligacje u Chin i indii
<buber> chiny na to nie pójdą ;]
<jacekowski> pojda
<buber> w życiu
<jacekowski> bo oni sa duzym rynkiem zbytu
<buber> bo żywnosc dostaną od ruskich
<buber> i z brazyli
<Drathir> jak europa zaatakuje to rosja i chiny zapewne odstapia od ataku bo nic na tym nie zyskają a wiele stracą
<ntat> Jak poprawnie dodać zarejestrowany nick do irssi?
<jacekowski> buber: no i?
<ntat> Robię tak: /network add -autosendcmd "/msg nickserv identify password ;wait 2000" Freenode
<jacekowski> buber: zaatakuja
<jacekowski> buber: i co?
<jacekowski> buber: rozwala kraj
<jacekowski> buber: i co?
<qermit> jeba
<jacekowski> buber: pamietasz irak?
<jacekowski> buber: kupa polakow tam jezdzila sprzedawac rozne rzeczy
<jacekowski> buber: i ogolnie sie handlowalo
<ntat> I zanim się poprawnie zaloguję, mam takie info: 21:40 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg  NickServ identify <password>.
<ntat> 21:40 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- You are now identified for ntat.
<jacekowski> buber: budowali elektrownie ( moj dziadek tam nawet kilka lat pracowal przy uruchamianiu tego )
<jacekowski> ntat: tak ma byc
<jacekowski> ntat: ew. serwer password ustaw
<jacekowski> server*
<jacekowski> buber: i sie wszystko krecilo
<jacekowski> buber: teraz po wojnie masz 80% bezrobocia
<Drathir> ntat: bo Cię pamięta może?
<jacekowski> buber: czy dalej twierdzisz ze chinczycy sobie rozwala kraj ktoremu mogliby sprzedawac
<ntat> jacekowski, ale linijkę wyżej pojawia się: 21:40 -!- Irssi: Starting query in Freenode with nickserv
<ntat> 21:40 <ntat> identify
<buber> jacekowski, chinczycy sprzedają wszystkim
<ntat> i moje hasło jest po identify
<jacekowski> ntat: no
<buber> jacekowski, teraz w kolejce są indie ;]
<ntat> To chyba ma sie nie pokazywać
<jacekowski> ntat: tak ma byc
<buber> ktore juz są potęgą militarną
<jacekowski> buber: tak, ale sa rzeczy ktore po wojnie amerykanie sami zaczna robic
<jacekowski> buber: bo zniszcza sie calkiem
<jacekowski> buber: w najgorszym razie pojda atomowki
<jacekowski> buber: i chinczycy straca mozliwosci produkcyjne
<Drathir> ntat: hasło idzie niestety czystym tekstem
<jacekowski> buber: amerykanie beda mieli rozwalone wszystko
<buber> jacekowski, ruscy nie mają systemu przenoszenia sprawnego ;]
<jacekowski> ntat: ma sie pokazywac
<buber> amerykanie też mają mało takich sprawnych głowic
<jacekowski> buber: a ile to trzeba zeby kraj rozwalic
<buber> wiekszosc to półtonówki do bombowców
<buber> jacekowski, na hameryke?
<jacekowski> i chiny
<buber> 500 głowic
<jacekowski> 500 to na wszystko rowno z ziemia
<buber> na chiny więcej, jeżeli ludnosc
<jacekowski> rozwalasz duze miasta, przemysl
<jacekowski> nawet nie trzeba zniszczyc
<ntat> też tak macie z tym hasłem?
<jacekowski> ntat: tak
<jacekowski> samo promieniowanie zrobi swoje
<Drathir> buber: mają więcej niż Ci się wydaje, a nawet nie muszą, bo ilością armi mogą więcej strategicznych punktów zaatakować...
<buber> jacekowski, nie rozwala sie przemysłu, rozwala sie zdolnosci produkcyjne
<jacekowski> buber: zalezy co chcesz uzyskac
<jacekowski> buber: jak chcesz przejac to owszem
<jacekowski> buber: jak samemu masz swoje i ci nie potrzeba przejmowac
<jacekowski> buber: mozesz jedno i drugie rozwalac jak leci
<buber> jacekowski, uzywa sie cudzego, swoje na rezerwę ;]
<Drathir> buber: atakują wpierw cele strategiczne zasilanie i wojskowe reszta ich nie interesuje, skupiają się na likwidacji ataku i obrony...
<buber> jacekowski, amerykanom sie konczy, ruskie jeszzenie ruszyli tego co mają
<qermit> no może teraz zadziała badword
<jacekowski> wiec jesli amerykanie zdecyduja ze olewaja ich dlug
<jacekowski> buber: to chinczcy nie moga zrobic nic zeby to odzyskac
<Drathir> buber: nie używasz cudzego bo wchodząc na czyjś teren liczysz się z oporem...
<buber> jacekowski, a wiesz ze istnieje cos takiego jak handel długami? :)
<jacekowski> buber: i?
<jacekowski> ja tylko jeden scenariusz omawiam
<buber> jest podaż, znajdzie się i popyt
<jacekowski> ze moga
<jacekowski> i wtedy dla chinczykow najlepszym rozwiazaniem jest pogodzic sie z tym
<jacekowski> i tak maja miliony
<jacekowski> czy tam miliardy
<jacekowski> a nie beda zaczynac wojny w ktorej obie strony zostana praktycznie zniszczone
<jacekowski> popatrz na islandie
<jacekowski> co prawda to prywatny bank byl w sumie
<Drathir> dobrze rozwinięte kraje nigdy w wojnę nie pójdą bez powodu czy z powodu jakiegoś długu co innego tacy w stylu terrorystów co im tam na niczym nie zależy tylko jak najwięcej zniszczyć...
<jacekowski> ale powiedzial rzad ze tego nie splaci
<jacekowski> i co?
<buber> whatever, ide na film :D
<Vorbis^> to wierzyciele mogą nie być zbyt zadowoleni
<jacekowski> ale pytanie co zrobia z tym
<jacekowski> zrobia to co dla nich najlepsze
<jacekowski> zeby zminimalizowac straty
<Drathir> już mnie namierzyli bo wyrzuciło mnie :p
<Drathir> jacekowski: czy do wygenerowania kluczy muszę mieć roota?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> google it
<JasFasolka> cholera, jak ustawić by Opera była domyślną przeglądarką
<JasFasolka> nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć >.<
<JasFasolka> a zresztą, już mi się udało.
<Drathir> BlessJah: lepiej się zapytać bo jeśli tak to w tej chwili nie byłoby sensu szukać...
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> jak szukasz - uczysz sie
<Wizard> BlessJah, znów dobrze gadasz
<BlessJah> a najwiecej sie nauczysz, jak zainstalujesz archa
<BlessJah> :>
<LnxMen> archa? przecież to jest prostsze od ubuntu :P
<BlessJah> LnxMen: ale mozna sie uczyc
<LnxMen> nie no może przesadziłem :P
<LnxMen> lepiej Gentoo
<LnxMen> lepsza dokumentacja
<LnxMen> :)
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizard> no przynajmniej ten drugi nie wrócił ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak sprawdzic rozmiar terminala z bahsa?
<Wizard> hmm, w sensie ile ma kolumn i wierszy?
<BlessJah> ta
<Drathir> BlessJah: w sumie tak racja, ale znaleźć to nie problem... Większy czy informacje są prawidłowe...
<Wizard> wiesz co, kiedyś coś takiego robiłem
<Wizard> poszukaj sobie opis kodów vt220
<Wizard> może tam coś znajdziesz
<BlessJah> Wizard: putty symbianowe...
<Drathir> BlessJah: arch jak komp będzie...
<BlessJah> Drathir: no tutaj akurat zbyt wiele przeklaman nie bedzie
<BlessJah> Wizard: kolejny nawrocony!
<Wizard> który?
<Wizard> na ten chłam?
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie martw sie
<Wizard> nie martwię się
<BlessJah> wroci szybciej niz sie nawrocil
<BlessJah> Drathir
<Wizard> BlessJah, powinno działać na pytty
<Wizard> daj echo $TERM
<Wizard> Drathir, ale sobie wtedy pójdziesz na #arch-pl?
<BlessJah> xterm
<Wizard> lol?
<Wizard> to będą działać
<Wizard> o ile faktycznie to umie xterma
<BlessJah> mowie, to jest putty s60
<Drathir> Wizard: w życiu... Zostaje
<BlessJah> dawaj, jak to sprawdzic
<Drathir> Wizard: pytań nie będzie tylko...
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> eh, troliki kochane
<Wizard> BlessJah, serio nie pamiętam :S
<BlessJah> Wizard: daj buzi
 * Wizard podaje buzi zawinięte w papierek
<qermit> Wizard: wejdz na chwile na #sezamkowa, chcialem ci coś pokazać
 * qermit poprawił usprawnia plugin Badwords
<qermit> kurwa
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> czadowe
<BlessJah> no tak, po 22...
<Wizard> hmm?
<Wizard> to test był tylko
<Wizard> nie to że qermit ma jakieś przywileje, czy coś
<BlessJah> kick!
<Wizard> Przekliniak, ty chuju
<Wizard> coś ma ubogą definicję przekleństw
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> kick!
<BlessJah> kick!
<BlessJah> kick!
<Wizard> BlessJah, tylko uważaj, bo będzie draska ;)
<BlessJah> draska?
<Wizard> no
<BlessJah> draska?
<Drathir> BlessJah: http://venema.rootnode.net/pl/Shell
<Drathir> to może być?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, sam ocen
<Drathir> prawda jest napisana?
<Drathir> a to jeszcze poszukam...
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: widział Nokie N9? 1 sierpnia w PL premiera ma być niby
<BlessJah> nie wiem, pisze z komorki
<qermit> porachuje
<Matan[M]> qermit: na co pora?
<qermit> Matan[M]: powiedz brzydkie słowo
<Matan[M]> qermit: kurwamać
<Matan[M]> qermit: kurwa mać
<termi> :)
<Matan[M]> coś bot nie pyknął
<termi> chuj
<qermit> no właśnie sprawdzam
<qermit> ach już wiem o c b
<termi> Matan[M]: powiedz bez Ć
<termi> daj c
<termi> :P
<qermit> ie
<qermit> nie
<qermit> to nie to
<qermit> regexpa musze zmienić
<Wilczek> 1st
<qermit> no dobra, chyba mu się poprawiło
<Wilczek> komu?
<qermit> przekliniakowi
<qermit> Wilczek: powiedz jakieś brzydkie słowo, albo zdanie lepiej
<DaZ> kurza twarz, motyla noga!
<DaZ> ty draniu [;
<qermit> :(
<DaZ> :>
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> nie puakaj
<qermit> nikt nie chce przetestować
<qermit> do jasnej ciasnej
<Enlik> no jak na motylą nogę nie działa, to coś jest nie tak z tym
<Wilczek> kurcze blade, sami panowie tu są
<Wilczek> :P
<Enlik> o żesz ty, kurka wodna, kurde bele, ja cie, w mordę jeża
<anemus> porca puttana
<Wilczek> KURWA!!! JA PIERDOLĘ!!! CZY ICH POJEBAŁO???!!!
<Wilczek> XD
<Wilczek> i co?
<Wilczek> i nic
<anemus> qermit: nie działa
<Enlik> qermit: to skrypt na przekliniaka?
<Wilczek> i chuj - huj - lepiej dla nas
<Wilczek> nie działa wogóle
<Enlik> czekolada mi się kończy w buzi
<qermit> Wilczek: jak to nie działa
<qermit>  0044 <+Przekliniak> Wilczek: powiedzial brzydkie slowo: _KURWA_ na kanale #ubuntu-pl
<qermit>  0045 <+Przekliniak> Wilczek: powiedzial brzydkie slowo: _chuj_ na kanale #ubuntu-pl
<Wilczek> aha, to tak
<Enlik> i co, trafia na jakis specjalny kanal lub prywatnie? ;>
<qermit> tak
<Enlik> aha, takie buty
<LnxMen> http://70.167.100.166/user_view_S.htm
<LnxMen> :D
<LnxMen> http://70.167.100.166/user_view_S.htm
<xaxes_> dobry, mam problem z pakietami. synaptic wyświetla mi ponad 120 uszkodzonych pakietów
<xaxes_> co powinienem zrobić?
<LnxMen> apt-get -f install
<LnxMen> apt-get autoremove
<LnxMen> apt-get update
<LnxMen> apt-get upgrade
<xaxes_> E: Błąd wewnętrzny, AutoRemover wszystko popsuł
<LnxMen> oczywiście wszystko z root'a
<Wilczek> Witamy USA, z tej strony Polska, właśnie sobie chrapiemy :)
<xaxes_> więc co powinien zrobić?
<xaxes_> wyżej jeszcze mam takie coś -> Wygląda na to, że AutoRemover coś uszkodził, a to naprawdę nie
<xaxes_> powinno się zdarzyć. Prosimy o zgłoszenie błędu w pakiecie apt.
<Wilczek> sudo apt-get -f install
<Wilczek> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Wilczek> sudo apt-get update
<Wilczek> sudo apt-get upgrade
<anemus> Wilczek: napisał że z roota
<xaxes_> ale to apt-get -f install nie działa
<xaxes_> wywala to co napisałem wyżej
<qermit> xaxes_: wpisz LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get -f install
<Wilczek> anemus: zapytał się drugi raz co ma zrobić, to mu dałem z rootem
<qermit> i podaj angielski komunikat
<xaxes_> Hmm, seems like the AutoRemover destroyed something which really
<xaxes_> shouldn't happen. Please file a bug report against apt.
<xaxes_> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libalsa-ocaml : Depends: ocaml-base-nox-3.11.2
<xaxes_> E: Internal Error, AutoRemover broke stuff
<qermit> aaaa
<qermit> xaxes_: sudo aptitude
<qermit> a potem g a potem ! a potem g
<qermit> albo jakoś tak
<qermit> albo
<qermit> albo  ! g g
<xaxes_> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<qermit> zapomnaiłem
<xaxes_> a aptitude to nie to samo co apt-get?
<qermit> sudo apt-get clean all
<qermit> sudo apt-get update
<xaxes_> wpisałem
<qermit> i?
<qermit> Admc`: cześć misiaczku, postykamy się czułkami?
<Admc`> qermit: nie
<xaxes_> y, chwila, czyta listy pakietów
<qermit> Admc`: no weź, nie bądz taki niedostępny
<xaxes_> W: Encountered status field in a non-version description
<xaxes_> W: Należy uruchomić apt-get update aby naprawić te problemy.
<anemus> sqeeze... miało być stable, z solidnie przetestowanymi paczkami...
<anemus> chyba wrócę do sl-a
<xaxes_> właśnie, zapomniałem napisać, mam natty'iego
<anemus> ktoś słyszał ostatnio o jakimś śmietniku w parce nn-nm
<anemus> ?
<anemus> *mm-nm
<Admc`> Wizard: ping
<qermit> xaxes_: odpaliłeś to apt-get update?
<xaxes_> podałem przed chwilą co mi wywaliło update
<Drathir> kto mi wytłumaczy tak prosto za co odpowiada passphrase przy tworzeniu kluczy ? Wiem, że nie można odzyskać czyli nie jest widoczna, ale za to można zmienić...
<Drathir> xaxes_: uruchom aktualizację systemu i naciśnij sprawdź aktualizacje
<Drathir> ale nie instaluj tylko wykonaj sprawdzenie
<xaxes_> łoł, dzisiaj aktualizowłem, a teraz mam 502MB
<Drathir> czasem tak potrafi naprawić jak coś nie gra
<Drathir> później zrób znów spod terminala
<xaxes_> więc nie aktualizować  z tego managera?
<qermit> sudo cp /sw/var/lib/dpkg/status-old /sw/var/lib/dpkg/status
<qermit> dzieś to jeszcze znalazłęm
<qermit> :E
<xaxes_> więc co? update upgrade zrobić?
<Enlik> masz plik /sw/var/lib/dpkg/status-old?
<Enlik> zamiast /sw/var raczej /var
<Drathir> xaxes_: nie tylko sprawdzić aktualizacje
<xaxes_> mam status-old
<xaxes_> co teraz?
<Enlik> możesz spróbować zrobić kopię pliku status i użyć pliku 'status-old' jako 'status', może chociaz ten -old jest dobry
<Enlik> w sensie zrobic kopie tamtego i skopiowac status-old jako status
<xaxes_> czyli zmienic nazwę ze status-old na status?
<Enlik> ta, może to coś da
<Enlik> (ciekawe, jak stary jest -old)
<Enlik> czekaj, weź oprownaj ich rozmiary
<xaxes_> ok
<Enlik> moze tamten sie skrocil po prostu
<xaxes_> ten old jst większy
<Enlik> ls -l status status-old
<Enlik> programy uzywajace gettext() nie linkuja na ogol z niczym dynamicznie, zeby lza bylo poznac?
<xaxes_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2389330 2011-07-27 13:30 status
<xaxes_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2389512 2011-07-27 13:29 status-old
<Enlik> czyli prawie bez roznicy i pewnie oba sa fuj (o ile to ten plik sprawia problem)
<Enlik> mozesz sprobowac
<xaxes_> ja tak mam od wczoraj, więc chyba nie pomoże
<Enlik> ano
<Enlik> a jako root: apt-get check cos pokazuje? caly komunikat
<xaxes_> duuzo pokazuje
<Enlik> no to wklej.org
<xaxes_> na końcu mam E: Niespełnione zależności. Proszę spróbować użyć -f.
<xaxes_> ale ja nie mam całego komunikatu, bo się nie zmieścił
<Drathir> xaxes_: a instalowałeś coś spoza repo?
<xaxes_> w ostatnim czasie nie
<xaxes_> a wcześniej dropboxa
<xaxes_> ale to dawno było, więc nie przez to
<Enlik> apt-get cache 2>&1 | tee /tmp/komunikat
<Drathir> apt-get check > check.txt
<Enlik> rob jak ja pisze
<Drathir> albo i tak
<xaxes_> E: Nieprawidłowa operacja cache
<Enlik> tfu
<Enlik> status
<Enlik> tfu
<Enlik> check
<xaxes_> juz
<xaxes_> i wyslac te plik?
<xaxes_> *ten
<Enlik> tak
<Enlik> zerkniem
<xaxes_> xaxes.bshellz.pl/pliki/komunikat.txt
<xaxes_> przeepraszam za kodowanie
<m477> jak sprawdzic jaka to czcionka albo czy ktos wie?
<m477> http://audiobookfan.nexto.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/NASA_Logo.gif
<Enlik> hm
<Enlik> czyli poradziles sobie z problemem blednej wersji, czy cos takiego?
<xaxes_> nic nie robiłem, prócz waszych instrukcji
<Enlik> czyli powinno nadal wystepowac - nie wiem co gorsze ;p dodawales jakies repo?
<Enlik> hm, mogla byc zepsuta paczka tez chyba
<xaxes_> od chrome'a i dropboxa się chyba dodało samo
<Enlik> samo sie nic nie robi
<xaxes_> no podczas instalacji
<Enlik> w takim razie nie masz Debiana stable
<Enlik> bo Debian na 99,998% tego nie robi ;)
<xaxes_> pisałem wcześcniej - mam ubu natty
<Enlik> zmylil mnie tekst, ze „mialo byc stabilnie i przetestowane paczki”
<Enlik> pokaz /etc/apt/sources.list oraz co masz w /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Drathir> xaxes_: uruchom synaptica może on sobie poradzi sam
<xaxes_> ale flood będzie :D
<Enlik> no ,nie na kanał
<xaxes_> przez synaptica to ja się dowiedziałem o tych pakietach
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-28
<Enlik> mial on chyba kiedys 'napraw uszkodzone pakiety' opcje, albo nie mial
<anemus> Enlik: tekst o sqeeze to było moje marudzenie na network-managera
<Enlik> a
<Drathir> wejdz i zobacz co jest uszkodzone najwyżej
<Drathir> tak ma
<xaxes_> Drathir, pisałem, ponad 120 pakietół
<xaxes_> *pakietów
<Drathir> może będzie lepiej zlokalizować i jeśli niepotrzebne wywalic albo ponownie zainstalować
<Drathir> masz filtry
<xaxes_> wiem
<Drathir> w lewym dolnym rogu
<xaxes_> wiem
<Drathir> posortuj i dodaj do ponownej instalacji uszkodzone
<xaxes_> ale x-server się nie wysypie od tego?
<Drathir> zobacz czy spróbuje coś z tym zrobić
<Enlik> btw. predzej jakis glupi skrypt to zrobil niz instalator
<Drathir> dlatego mówiłem żebyś sprawdził co mniej więcej tam się znajduje
<Enlik> probowales apt-get -f install?
<Drathir> wtedy będziesz wiedział co mogło się do tego dobierać
<xaxes_> tak
<Enlik> i to samo?
<Enlik> ale apt jest dziwny
<xaxes_> Wygląda na to, że AutoRemover coś uszkodził, a to naprawdę nie
<xaxes_> powinno się zdarzyć. Prosimy o zgłoszenie błędu w pakiecie apt.
<Enlik> cóz to autoremover
<xaxes_> nie wiem
<xaxes_> autousuwacz :D
<Drathir> autoremover? Myślałem że do usuwania apt z opcja purge
<Drathir> czyli mogło Ci rozwalić całe drzewo
<Drathir> jeśli to jakiś wewnętrzny program
<xaxes_> hm, to może po prostu przeinstaluje system?
<Enlik> jestes w stanie okreslic, o jaki pakiet sie plul, ze ma zly numer wersji?
<xaxes_> w jakim poleceniu?
<Enlik> 01:15 < xaxes_> W: Encountered status field in a non-version description
<Enlik> 01:15 < xaxes_> W: Należy uruchomić apt-get update aby naprawić te problemy.
<Enlik> chyba tylko to daje
<Drathir> xaxes_: ja bym próbował poszukać instrukcji do tego autoremovera może ma jakieś opcje bezpieczeństwa
<Enlik> no dobra, inaczej sprobowalbym tak: wyłączyć wszystkei dodatkowe repozytoria (być może użyć ppa-purge) i sprobowac cos pokombinowac bez nich
<xaxes_> dobra, będę się męczył kilka godzin, a i tak pewnie się coś zjebie po kilku dniach
<xaxes_> przeinstaluje system
<Enlik> sl = ?
<Drathir> Enlik: jest możliwość ponownego wykrycia wszystkich zainstalowanych pakietów?
<Enlik> nie rozumiem pyta… a, ponowne zeskanowanie
<Enlik> nie slyszalem o niczym takim w apcie
<xaxes_> dzięki za pomoc, branoc
<Drathir> Enlik: usunięcie informacji o wszystkich zainstalowanych programach i żeby sam wykrył co jest zainstalowane jest taka możliwość, czy raczej nie ma jakiegoś takiego pliku kontrolnego do którego zapisuje wszystkie zainstalowane programy?
<Drathir> Enlik: rozumiem, ja też nie...
<Enlik> no jest taki plik, i byc moze w jego przypadku ten plik NIE byl uszkodzony, choc z tamtego komunikatu moglby sie wydawac
<Enlik> musi trzymać informacje o zainstalowanych pakietach i jakie pliki należą do poszczegolnych pakietow
<Drathir> Enlik: tylko ze ten autoremover mógł zmienić po swojemu plik z którego korzysta apt i nie wiedział co z tym plikiem zrobić...
<Drathir> dlatego nie lubię zbytnio korzystać z zewnętrznych nakładek tym bardziej na system programy to pół biedy...
<Enlik> to chyba jakis tylko wewnetrzny „modul” apta
<Enlik> mysle ze wrąbał pakiet z pupy wzięty albo takież repo i stąd problemy
<Enlik> niektorzy swoja droga dodaja rozne PPA-sy na potęgę, bo na blogasku ktos napisal, ze nowa wersje programu mozna miec
<fudet> siemasz
<fudet> jesli w windowym allplayerze zmiana suwaka 'szybkosc' powoduje nieplynna zmiane pitcha, jesli mozna to tak nazwac a k-lite jest na pokladzie to co moze byc nie tak?
<Drathir> fudet: użyj bestplayera
<fudet> ja piedrole, chce allplayera i tyle w temacie :P
<Drathir> Enlik: lepiej jak już się dodaje to chyba z lpada
<DaZ> tak bardzo windowsowy soft
<DaZ> ja tam wrzucilem smplayera tez i zyje :f
<Enlik> Drathir: lp nie daje zadnych gwarancji sam z siebie
<Drathir> fudet: to się niestety męczyć musisz...
<fudet> a ja mysle ze to kwestia karty dzwiekowej
<Drathir> fudet: a ja myślę ze kwestia źle napisanego programu...
<fudet> nosz kierwa, smigalo wczesniej wiec przestancie smecic
<Drathir> Enlik: choć jeśli ma częste aktualizacje i sporo osób przy tym pracuje czyli teoretycznie większe projekty mogą choć nie muszą być bezpieczne...
<Drathir> fudet: a wymieniałes kartę dźwiękową?
<Drathir> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<fudet> Drathir: nie jestem w stanie przypomniec sobie czy na poprzedniej zintegrowanej to smigalo ale na sb audigy bankowo
<Drathir> qermit: autolerning słówek posiada maluch ?
<Drathir> fudet: dalej zostaje przy stwierdzeniu ze wina programu inaczej takie samo zachowanie pod systemem i każdym innym programem by występowało...
<fudet> no wlasnie niekoniecznie
<Drathir> Enlik: orientujesz się może czy klucz na serwerze musi mieć nazwę znane hosty czy dowolną może mieć ?
<Drathir> best player korzysta z ffdshow jeśli pod nim tak samo będzie się zachowywać wina kodeków...
<fudet> zmienilem na cccp
<fudet> to samo
<Drathir> program...
 * Drathir robi test kluczy
<Drathir> sie nie udało z dsa
<Drathir> próbujemy z rsa
<anemus> udało się komuś zmusić pidgina do używania ssl z icq?
<en0x> ok kto mi powie dlaczego mi to nie dziala: http://wklej.org/hash/211d619ce53/
<en0x> o juz se fixlem
<lisu> powitać
<Stirlitz> jeeee w końcu coś w zamian za sshmenu
<Stirlitz> http://www.bheil.net/blog/2011/07/07/simplestarter-simple-application-starter-appindicator
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3gelua7> (at www.bheil.net)
<Wizard> cześć
<Stirlitz> genialne w swojej prostocie! emejzing!
<Wizard> ?
<Stirlitz> ten simplestarter tak mnie wzruszył ;)
<Wizard> lol, przeca to zwykłe menu :/
<Stirlitz> no właśnie ;) w gnome2 byl taki applecik co się sshmenu zwał, w przypadki gdy masz wiecej niż kilka maszyn to bardzo przydatna rzecz
<Wizard> ja tam mam shell, który wspiera aliasy :|
<Stirlitz> taa zapamietaj +20 aliasów
<Wizard> ew. xfce4-panel, do którego mogę dowolne menu dodawać
<Wizard> nie potrzebuję gejowych skryptów w pytongu
<Stirlitz> a co gnome3 sie popsulo?
<Wizard> nie, znudziło mi się
<Wizard> ja zawsze wracam do xfce
<Wizard> jak bocian
<Stirlitz> gejowe skrypty w pytongu... musze spbie zapisać
<Stirlitz> ide spać, bo coś niewyraźnie widzę
<Stirlitz> o/
<termi> hoi
<termi> :)
<jacekowski> mati75: widzialem
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie
<jacekowski> Drathir: klucze kazdy moze generowac
<shpaq> mornin'
<ntat> shpaq, cześć
<Wizard> termi, hearts of iron?
<shpaq> siema
<julek> zesc
<termi> Wizard: ale o so chodzi?
<qermit> Stirlitz: odpaliłem wkońcu badwords tato
<Wizard> potestujemu
<Wizard> kurwa
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> no jest tak jak wczoraj było, nie ruszałeś nic więcej z tym?
<qermit> naprawiłem
<qermit> żeby reagował też na frazy
<qermit> tzn wcześniej reagował tylko na pojedyncze słowa
<termi> Wizard: co to za przeklinanie :)
<termi> pobudzasz kanal :)
<Wizard> qermit, czyli pm nie będzie?
<Matan[M]> bry
<qermit> Wizard: na razie nie
<Wizard> mhm
<qermit> może dziś wieczorem coś wymyślę
<lisu> qermit: jednak coś dłubiesz z tymi "niecenzuralnymi" słowami?
<qermit> jednak
<Drathir> jacekowski: właśnie walczę z kluczami dalej hrhr
<Drathir> witam wszystkich...
<Drathir> lecę walczyć dalej...
<Drathir> scp okiełznane... Teraz tylko jeszcze przerobić klucz, żeby putty widział. Jakby ktoś jeszcze chciał się łączyć konieczne jest przepuszczenie klucza przez puttygen.
<Wizard> pieprzone qt
<Wizard> windziane gówno
<Wizard> a raczej pieprzona nokia
<Wizard> jak można tak spieprzyć taki fajny lib?!
<Wizard> zaraz będę szpetnie klął
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> jeszcze te złamasy z ubuntu powyłączały QtMessaging i teraz szukaj wiadra w polu :/
<Drathir> Wizard: ja miałem problem na nowym ubu bo z mono dali nowa wersję, a do starych nie zrobili powiązań niby 5sekund roboty żeby dodać, ale odrobinę więcej zeszło, żeby namierzyć problem...
 * Drathir mówi, że zaraz będzie chwila prawdy...
<ntat> prorok:]
<ntat> Drathir, co Ty kombinujesz?:)
<Drathir> ntat: hrhr
<Drathir> działa, działa.. \o\/o/
<Drathir> ntat: klucze generowałem pod putty w tel.
<ntat> Po co?
<Drathir> tylko z passphrase dałem, a to chyba błąd
<Drathir> ntat: żeby się łączyć bez wpisywania hasła
<ntat> :)
<Drathir> ntat: dsa klucz działa
<Drathir> ntat: ale się i tak pyta o hasło klucza trzeba to zmienić
<Drathir> ntat: dobrze ze jeden darmowy shell obsługuje putty gen...
<ntat> Drathir, jakiego masz fona>
<ntat> ?
<mati75> jacekowski: co widziałeś?
<jacekowski> mati75: nie do ciebie
<Drathir> ntat: s60v3
<ntat> Symbiana męczysz;)
<Drathir> ntat: tak
<Drathir> jacekowski: czy id_dsa.pub musi mieć nazwę jeśli jest kilka id_dsa1.pub czy może mieć id_dsawop.pub ?
<Drathir> pustego odrzuca niby może to przez to.
<ntat> Drathir, jest jakieś autuzupełnianie (coś jak Tab) w putty na symbiana?
<Drathir> ntat: tak jest
<Drathir> ntat: normalny przycisk tab tylko serwer musi wspierać uzupełnianie
<Drathir> a scp to cwana rzecz...
<ntat> Drathir, jak się robiło ctrl+a, ctrl+d na telefonie?
<ntat> mam już
<ntat> :]
<Drathir> minus że putty symbianowe nie obsługuje lokalnego systemu plików w tel... Wtedy to byłaby bajka...
<Drathir> ntat: prawy funkcyjny i 7
<Drathir> jacekowski: i pytanie czy takie logowanie za pomocą klucza jest bezpieczne w jakichś miejscach publicznych czy jest wręcz mniej bezpieczne?
<qermit> Wizard: nieładnie tak
<qermit> kląc
<qermit> Drathir: logowanie w miejscach publicznych generalnie nie jest bezpieczne
<qermit> Drathir: chyba że ma się hasła jednorazowe
<jacekowski> Drathir: w miejscach publicznych z zaufanego komputera?
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak samo bezpieczne jak haslo
<Drathir> qermit: rozumiem, do tego jeszcze nie doszedłem...
<jacekowski> z nie zaufanego komputera, tak samo niebezpieczne
<Drathir> jacekowski: tak, rozumiem.
<jacekowski> hasla jednorazowe sa najbezpieczniejse
<Drathir> jest możliwe żeby serwer odrzucał puste klucze, bądź było ich za dużo?
<qermit> jak to puste klucze
<Drathir> jacekowski: a jednorazowki zmieniają całkiem sposób logowania?
<jacekowski> nie
<Drathir> qermit: bez nadanej passphrase
<jacekowski> Drathir: wpisujesz haslo
<jacekowski> Drathir: tylko ze jednorazowe
<jacekowski> ew. z listy hasel
<jacekowski> ktora ma 100 hasel
<qermit> ewentualnie słanej smse
<qermit> m
<Drathir> jacekowski: a jest możliwe wybiórczo korzystać jedynie z jednorazowych w miejscach zagrożonych, a w bezpiecznych miejscach normalnie z hasła głównego?
<qermit> oczywiście
<Drathir> to nad jednorazowymi też pomyśle... Ale najpierw z tym skończę walkę...
<Drathir> z passphrase ustawionym działa tylko, ze pyta o passphrase hasło, a w kluczu wygenerowanym bez passphrase serwer nie chce mnie wpuścić twierdzi, że server rejected key.
<jacekowski> Drathir: to zle cos robisz
<jacekowski> Drathir: serwer nie wie czy klucz ma haslo czy nie
<BlessJah> Drathir: jednorazowe maja sens, jesli wchodzisz w kawiarence albo szkole
<Drathir> BlessJah: ale gdyby kiedyś był awaryjna sytuacja i trzebaby było skorzystać z tego co jest pod ręką takich parę jednorazowych to dobra rzecz by była...
<Drathir> jacekowski: to wygeneruję jeszcze raz
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> w sytuacji naprawde awaryjnej uzywasz normalmego hasla
<BlessJah> nawet jak wiesz ze jest keylogger
<BlessJah> przy czym w awaryjnej to raczej 112, nie shell
<BlessJah> Drathir: jakie jest prawdopodobienstwo, ze w awaryjnej bedziesz mial ze soba kartke z haslami?
<BlessJah> Drathir: nie nauczysz sie ich na paniec, moja kartka ma rozmiar A6 i liczy bodaj 400 hasel
<BlessJah> Drathir: z ciekawosci, piszesz z kompa czy komorki?
<Drathir> BlessJah: jedno hasło Ci wystarczy mieć przy sobie...
<BlessJah> nie
<Drathir> BlessJah: komórki z opóźnieniem bo w screenie dalej próbowałem ostatni raz przed wygenerowaniem nowych Server refused our key
<BlessJah> w otpw jest losowane haslo
<Drathir> BlessJah: jedno awaryjne do dostępu, a na serwerze już możesz mieć zabezpieczone inne hasła których możesz potrzebować...
<BlessJah> otpw losuje
<Drathir> BlessJah: aha rozumiem...
<BlessJah> przy czym mozesz tak jak chcesz robic
<BlessJah> po losuje raz i potem pyta caly czas o to samo
<BlessJah> i to jedno mozesz zapisac
<BlessJah> ale jak sie pomylisz, to wtedy pyta cie o 3 hasla naraz
<BlessJah> wiec musisz miec liste tak czy siak
<Drathir> BlessJah: to zostaje zalogowac się kluczem i go zmienić jak najszybciej...
<Drathir> BlessJah: ale dobre to z tymi trzema...
<BlessJah> nie taniej miec liste przy sobie?
<BlessJah> ja mam ja w portfelu, z dowodem
<Drathir> w sumie można też i tak, bo kto będzie wiedział do czego to w ogóle jest...
<BlessJah> Drathir: jest czesc hasla, ktora musisz zapamietac i czesc ktora czytasz z lissty
<BlessJah> wiec nawet kradziez listy wymaga poznania czesci stalej, sama lista jest bezwartosciowa
<Drathir> BlessJah: o to jeszcze fajniejsze...
 * Drathir victory!
<Drathir> śmiga elegancko...
<Drathir> teraz jeszcze drugi klucz zabezpieczony tylko wygeneruję
<Drathir> dsa > rsa ?
<BlessJah> google
<BlessJah> wikipedia
<Drathir> już sprawdzam
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie ma znaczenia
<BlessJah> kklimonda: daj mu sprawdzic
<Wilczek> `g dsa czy rsa
<Drathir> różnie piszą...
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Which is better RSA or DSA public key?: <http://tinyurl.com/6a6oqw>
<Drathir> jedni twierdzą ze rsa silniejsze bo maksymalny klucz szyfrowania 2048 a dsa według standardu 1024 , podobno patent na rsa wygasł?
<Drathir> druga roznica, że rsa można szyfrować i podpisywać pliki dsa tylko podpisywać...
<Drathir> jedni twierdzą ze dsa w połączeniu z ssh v2 jest niebezpieczny...
<Drathir> rsa powinien być szwachejszy od dsa
<Admc`> `g bronies
<Przekliniak> Admc`: My Little Pony Corrals Unlikely Fanboys Known as 'Bronies ...: <http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/06/bronies-my-little-ponys/>
<Wilczek> to
<Admc`> nie mam pojęcia na czym polega ten fenomen
<Wilczek> jaki?
<Admc`> fenomen tych kucyków
<Wilczek> Kucyki jak kucyki, co za fenomen
<Admc`> fenomen że ludzie się tak tym interesują
<BlessJah> http://test.skracarki.org/przekliniaka
<BlessJah> Przekliniak: no?
<Wilczek> BlessJah: za krótki
<Wilczek> http://www.example.com/example/ubuntu/2011/11/11/images/test2564%20x2648.png
<qermit> co za głąby
<qermit> jak on ma skracać coś co nie istnieje
<Drathir> hrhr
<Wilczek> No to:
<Wilczek> http://michal671.ubuntu-pomoc.org/files/clock/index.html
<BlessJah> qermit: nie ma jakiejs krotszej skracarki?
<BlessJah> qermit: odkad pisze z komorki, wiem ze liczy sie kazdy znak
<Wilczek> tnij.org
<BlessJah> bit.ly
<BlessJah> qermit: mozesz sprawdzic bit.ly?
<Drathir> http://www.seedmuse.com/rsa_edit.htm
<qermit> BlessJah: odkąt piszesz z komórki?
<Drathir> BlessJah: bit.ly
<BlessJah> qermit: chodzi o przepisanie linka
<BlessJah> brb
<ntat> Drathir, jest coś takiego, jak Filezilla dla Symbiana?
<BlessJah> ntat: ci latwiej wygooglowac
<ntat> BlessJah, pytam doświadczonego w S60v3:)
<BlessJah> kurde, nie ma w store ovi darmowego klienta ftp
<BlessJah> Drathir: ty od dawna na s60 siedzisz?
<ntat> Nic nie widzę na symbiana
<x_> jak najprościej w konsoli zapisać coś takiego http://strona.pl/strona/1 (tu potrzebuje listę od 1 do 100) jak coś takiego wygenerować spod konsoli ?
<BlessJah> ntat: w ovi store nie ma
<BlessJah> x_: sprawdź co robi echo {1..25}
<x_> BlessJah, echh :/, dzięki, robiłem [1-100]
<BlessJah> youre welcome
<ntat> Na N900 nie było by takie problemu;)
<x_> BlessJah, a żeby dostać wynik  http://strona.pl/strona/1,  http://strona.pl/strona/2.. w kolejnych liniach ?
<ntat> Bieda z klientami ftp na symbiana
<BlessJah> x_: sprawdź co robi echo blabla{1..25}
<x_> wypisuje obok hmmm..
<BlessJah> ma byc jedno pod drugim?
<x_> ta.. z tr zrobiłem zamieniając spacje na \n, jakieś inne pomysły ?
<Drathir> BlessJah: już dłuuuugo
<Drathir> BlessJah: co potrzebujesz?
<BlessJah> Drathir: nic, na razie mam putty i opere i nic nie potrzebuje
<Drathir> BlessJah: już widzę jest
<BlessJah> ale zaraz zaczne ftp, sftp szukac, jakis meneger plikow i procesow, wtedy sie odezwe
<Drathir> njszukaj opera mini mod ruski jeśli chcesz to na priv mogę Ci podrzucić
<Drathir> ntat: szukaj opera mini mod ruski jeśli chcesz to na priv mogę Ci podrzucić
 * Wilczek tickles Admc` with a feather
<BlessJah> Drathir: co daje ruski mod?
<Drathir> BlessJah: fajny klient ftp jest łączy nawet lokalnie po wifi
<BlessJah> a sa taki, co nie lacza???
<ntat> Drathir, znalazłem już
 * Drathir doszedł do wniosku ze serwer widzi tylko pliki w formacie id_rsa z numerkami na końcu
<Drathir> ntat: 4.20
<Drathir> ntat: jak dobrze pamiętam
<Drathir> ntat: jest parę innych ale ten najlepiej moim zdaniem spełnia swoje zadanie...
<Drathir> BlessJah: jbtaskman x-plore
<ntat> trzeba będzie sprawdzić
<Drathir> jakby co to śmiało pytać o ile będę wiedział pomogę, ja to już naprawdę cuda robiłem z tego tel nawet serwer www
<Drathir> serwer ftp też idzie zrobić z tel.
<BlessJah> hehe
<ntat> No tak właśnie myślałem, że telefonu można zobić, całkiem
<ntat> mało zasobożerny serwer
<ntat> :)
<BlessJah> mozna
<BlessJah> ale lepiej plyte z arm jakas
<Drathir> BlessJah: wiesz tyle co ja grzebałem i hard resetów robiłem żeby różne rzeczy testować to już wiedziałem nawet co w systemowych...
<ntat> Drathir, a przez tego moda można się łączyć przez sftp? Chciałem się połączyć z kontem shell`owym ale cos nie idze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: te nowe plytki z arm biora pradu nie az tak duzo mniej niz male atomy
<ntat> *idzie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo to jakies 5W bierze taka plytka
<jacekowski> BlessJah: atom sam procesor te male to masz 2.5W
<jacekowski> co prawda potem czipset i takie tam
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile wezmie taki laptop na atomie?
<BlessJah> z wygaszona matryca i netem po kablu?
<jacekowski> zalezy
<BlessJah> od?
<jacekowski> 30W jak z normalnym czipsetem
<jacekowski> jak te niskopradowe to kolo 10W
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> moj laptop ma zasilacz 50W chyba
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> 50W mocy ciaglej
<jacekowski> laptop podczas ladowania moze pociagnac wiecej czasami
<BlessJah> zasilacz ma tyle
<jacekowski> no
<BlessJah> `calc 19*3.42
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: 19 * 3.42 = 64.98
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na zasilaczu jest output ciagly czy max?
<jacekowski> ciagly
<BlessJah> no
<BlessJah> to moj lapek ma 2x wieksza moc
<BlessJah> i kilka razy lepsze parametry
<BlessJah> atom sie nie oplaca
<jacekowski> 30W jak masz taniego atoma z normalnym czipsetem
<jacekowski> sa tez takie co ciagna 10W
<BlessJah> no tak, 10W to sobie mozna
<Drathir> ntat: ja niestety mam dostęp do ftp więc po 21 lecę
<Admc`> nie mogę przekodować filmu xvidem
<Admc`> Cannot find codec 'xvid' in libavcodec...
<Admc`> jakieś sugestie?
<Admc`> ok mam, znalazłem na wiki xvida
<Drathir> ntat: ale ciekawe... vsftpd ma sftp na 20?
<ntat> ja mam 22
<Drathir> Admc`: avidemux
<Admc`> Drathir: nie
<Admc`> avidemux nie ma tych funkcji które potrzebuje
<Drathir> ntat: 22 to nie ssh ?
<Drathir> ten fish czy jak on tam ma
<Drathir> o scp
<Drathir> Admc`: a co potrzebujesz?
<Drathir> Admc`: mencoder
<ntat> Drathir, tak, ssh.
<ntat> i ten sam adres w Filezilla zaczyna się sftp://użytkownik@serwer.pl
<Drathir> a ftp może utworzyć bezpieczne połączenie nie używając ssh?
<ntat> A to nie jest sftp?
<Drathir> to chyba fish znaczy się scp
<Drathir> ale nie jestem pewien
<ntat> No, tak czy siak nie mogę połączyć się z moda
<Drathir> ntat: spróbuj na 21
<ntat> Drathir, nie dział
<ntat> *działa
<Kwpolska> ntat: cóżeś spieprzył?
<ntat> Kwpolska, nic:)
<Kwpolska> ntat: sftp jest na tym samym porcie co ssh (domyslnie 22).  mozesz sie polaczyc z serwerem po ssh?
<ntat> Kwpolska, jak wysłać pliki na konto shellowe z telefonu?:)
<ntat> Kwpolska, tak
<Drathir> Kwpolska: a to nie jest scp czy fish czy jakoś tak?
<Kwpolska> Drathir: nie?
<Kwpolska> ntat: klient sftp?
<Drathir> mod chyba w sobie nie ma klienta ssh
<Kwpolska> ntat: zacznijmy od tego: android, iphone, blackberry, zadne z powyzszych?
<Drathir> musisz się po ftp połączyć
<ntat> no właśnie chyba nie ma. Symbian
<ntat> s60v3
<Kwpolska> http://www.my-symbian.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36180
<Drathir> jest jeden program
<Drathir> ale on strasznie powoli chodzi
<Drathir> i często się wiesza
<Drathir> pader sync jak dobrze pamiętam
<ntat> a inaczej może, połącyć się z kontem przez putty i na nim odpalić klienta sftp
<ntat> Można tak?:)
<Matan[M]> ntat: SIC!FTP jest dobry, jego sprawdź
<Drathir> ntat: tak można ale z telefonu nic nie wyślesz
<Matan[M]> Drathir: panie jak nie jak tak
<Matan[M]> ntat: patrzyłeś z sic!ftp?
<ntat> Matan[M], patrzę właśnie
<Drathir> Matan[M]: strasznie powolny i lubi się wysypywac przy kopiowaniu dużej ilości plików nie obsługuje też za dobrze lokalnego połączenia
<Matan[M]> Drathir: mi ani razu się nie wysypał chociaż iso debiana nim ściągałem (cpu 300mhz 128mb ram)
<Kwpolska> jesli o klientach sftp mowa, jakis dobry na androida?
<Drathir> Matan[M]: połącz się z putty z symbiana na serwer i wyslij mi na niego coś przez putty
<Kwpolska> chyba nie trzeba, jest ftp na serwerze
<Matan[M]> Drathir: nie wyślę ci bo nie mam wifi w pobliżu :)
<Drathir> Matan[M]: duże ilości czyli w liczbie
<Drathir> Kwpolska: a tam konsola nie działa?
<Matan[M]> Drathir: ?
<Kwpolska> Drathir: co?
<Drathir> Matan[M]: połącz się przez putty na serwer i wyslij mi jakiś plik z telefonu przez putty.
<Drathir> Kwpolska: na andku konsoli bądź mc nie ma?
<Matan[M]> Drathir: nie wyślę ci bo nie mam dostępu do wifi
<Kwpolska> Drathir: 3rd-party
<Kwpolska> Drathir: moj klient ssh nie wspiera sftp
<Drathir> Matan[M]: nawet gdybyś miał nie da się
<Drathir> Matan[M]: putty nie ma niestety dostępu do lokalnego systemu plików...
<Drathir> Matan[M]: o symbianowym mówię.
<Matan[M]> Drathir: z tel na serv przez putty? nie da się, odwrotnie też
<Matan[M]> Drathir: no ja też
<Kwpolska> putty jest tez na symbiana?  o matko.
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: no normalnie
<Drathir> Matan[M]: tak z telefonu na serwer przez putty i odwrotnie nie ma możliwości niestety
<Kwpolska> cholera, upgrade do angrybirds
<Drathir> Matan[M]: dlatego zostaje jedynie zwykle ftp.
<Matan[M]> Drathir: ale przez putty to jak chodzenie przez bagno mając z boku asfalt
<Matan[M]> skoro się chce dorwać plik z serva to się bierze klienta ftp a nie bawi w jakieś ftp przez putty przez zdalnego serva i co tam jeszcze kto wymyśli
<Kwpolska> cholerny android
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: a Sftp?
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: sic!ftp
<Matan[M]> problem solved
<Kwpolska> Matan[M]: 16:25 < Kwpolska> cholerny android
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: nie moja platforma to ci nie powiem
 * Kwpolska uwielbia androida
 * Matan[M] gdy przyszedł czas na zmianę telefonu nie znalazł odpowiednio taniego andka z qwerty
 * Kwpolska woli klawiature ekranowa.  szczegolnie hacker's keyboard
 * Matan[M] woli fizyczną qwerty
 * Kwpolska chyba bedzie szukal czegos do zrootowania telefonu
 * shpaq ma gejfona i jest 'zadowolony'
<ntat> ale ten Sic!FTP to klient tylko ftp, sftp nie obsługuje
<ntat> czyli ogólnie mamy niszę w tej kwestii na s60:/
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> ntat: kodzimy wlasnego klienta sftp, w oparciu o putty i jakiegos managera?
<BlessJah> ewentualnie jest jeszcze przez nokie portowany python 2.2.2
<ntat> ;]
<BlessJah> ntat: a co, zakupiles telefona z symbianem?
<ntat> no ba
<BlessJah> Wizard: zmieniamy profil kanalu
<BlessJah> Wizard: wiecej osob ma tutaj symbiania, niz ubuntu
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> ja wlasnie dostosowywuje theme irssi i ekg2 do zawrotnych rozmiarow terminala 59x13
<shpaq> żeby siedzieć na ircu w tramwaju?
<shpaq> how fucked is that?
<BlessJah> shpaq: nie, zeby nie musiec odpalac kompa, zeby na ircu cos zrobic
<Vorbis^> BlessJah, umiem hello world napisać w C
<Vorbis^> przydam sie wam? :D
<shpaq> BlessJah: still kinda retarded
<Kwpolska> witajcie z androida
<shpaq> nie rozumiem po co w ogóle wyłączać kompa
<Kwpolska> 40x9
<shpaq> przeca to bez sensu
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: potrzebowalismy wlasnie kogos takiego!
<Vorbis^> :D
<BlessJah> shpaq: pytanie, czy wszedzie ze soba zataszcze laptopa
<ntat> Vorbis^, ale jakbyś napisał "Heloł Łord" w C to byś już przycynił:D
<BlessJah> ntat: ale do tego juz ascii nie wystarczy
<Kwpolska> pytanie, czy posiadam laptopa
<BlessJah> ntat: po prostu sie umowimy, ze nie bedziemy uzywali poslkich znakow w nazwach plikow, ok?
<BlessJah> shpaq: tak jak powiedziales, na ircu w tramwaju, choc ja raczej myslalem o uczelni czy innych miejscach gdzie sie moze przydac, a niekoniecznie bede mial laptopa
<shpaq> BlessJah: nie możesz żyć bez irca?
<Vorbis^> irc jest jak tlen
<shpaq> dude, świat bez irca jest naprawdę fajny
<Vorbis^> shpaq, to co tu robisz? :D
<shpaq> i tak muszę przy kompie siedzieć i tak
<shpaq> to co mi zależy
<shpaq> robię 20 innych rzeczy jeszcze
<BlessJah> shpaq: narzekasz, nowa komorka, daj mi sie pobawic
<Vorbis^> BlessJah, jaka?
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: nowa
<BlessJah> z symbianem
<Vorbis^> ma ten model jakąś nazwe?
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: cegłofon, czemu sie tak tym interesujesz?
<BlessJah> i tak ci nie dam sie nim pobawic
<Vorbis^> chce przynajmniej wiedzieć ile trace :D
<BlessJah> na razie nie wiem, bo mam go zbyt krotko zeby wydawac opinie
<BlessJah> no i lekki kwasior z brakiem klienta ftp/sftp
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> nie mieci sie... hm...
 * Kwpolska tez ma nowy telefon (jakies 10 dni)
 * Vorbis^ ma stary telefon
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: niezniszczalny?
<Vorbis^> tak
<Vorbis^> metalowy
<BlessJah> to jeszcze o niczym nie swiadczy
<Vorbis^> BlessJah, masz  metalowy telefon?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> mam okolo 10 letniego mitsubischi
<BlessJah> w dwoch miejscach odrapanego, mimo wielu lat poniewierania sie po swiecie
<BlessJah> odbiera sms, mozna z niego dzwonic, i ma ksiazke na 100 pozycji (plus 255 w karcie sim)
<BlessJah> bateria trzyma dluzej niz czesc nowych komorek (mam na mysli smartfony z podlaczona na stale ladowarka)
 * Matan[M] robi drewniany komputer
<Vorbis^> ja chyba bede musiał powoli wymienić baterie
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: więc metalowy telefon chyba lepszy :P
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: nie
<Vorbis^> bo tylko 4 dni trzymie jak sie go uzywa
<Matan[M]> :(
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: mowie, 10 lat poniewierania i upuszczania z roznych wysokosci przezyl
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: mi sporo takiego używania Nokia 5510 przetrwała, ile ona się topiła, do teraz działa
<BlessJah> nie, ja nie probowalem go topic
<Matan[M]> jeszcze pewnie w pamięci stare mp3 ma :P
<BlessJah> moj nie ma mp3
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: podczas burz i deszczu czasem się rowerem jeździło
<Matan[M]> no to jak nie zalała się deszczem to wyśliznęła sie i spadła na drogę
<BlessJah> eee, upusciles go do kaluzy, dzwoniles podczas deszczu, czy tylko zmokly ci spodnie?
<Matan[M]> na kaloryfer i działa
<BlessJah> błąd
<BlessJah> wylaczasz, wyjmujesz baterie, przecierasz papierowym recznikiem
<BlessJah> i dajesz samej wyschnac
<Matan[M]> jakby to było złe to by nie działał
<Matan[M]> a działa
<Matan[M]> ;]
<BlessJah> najlepiej w cieplym, suchym miejscu
<BlessJah> moze ci sie elektronika od kaloryfera uplynnic silikony i te inne
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Vorbis^> od kaloryfera?
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: nie wiem na ile jest to prawda
<BlessJah> ale wiem ze kaloryfer moze przekroczyc temperature pracy telefonu (to 0-50 stopni czy ile tam macie w instrukcji)
<Drathir> re
<Dudi> Witam:)
<Vorbis^> oj chyba jak woda wrze w rurach
<BlessJah> ja wrze, to wywali ci kaloryfer
<BlessJah> masz stare zeliwne czy nowe kaloryfery?
<buber> czesc
<BlessJah> ja mam na mysli stare, one ostro grzeja
<Vorbis^> stare i pare nowych
<BlessJah> nowe z tego co zaobserwowalem nie grzeja tak mocno (wieksza powierzchnia)
<BlessJah> ale nie jestem ekspertem
<BlessJah> nie zadawajcie pytan
<Drathir> BlessJah: a te programy się same nie skalują ? W putty ustaw najmniejszą czcionkę
<BlessJah> skaluja sie same
<BlessJah> Drathir: mam prawie najmniejsza, qvga, nie bede ustawial mniejszej, bo nic nie bede widzial
<BlessJah> Drathir: ja sobie tak ustawiam theme, zeby mi sie na pasku statusu wszystko zmiescilo
<BlessJah> przy defaultowym np jak sie cos dzieje na 4 oknach [Act: 1,4,6,7], to juz nie widze nazwy i numeru aktywnego
<BlessJah> wiec nazwa i numer wylecialy na górę, przed topic
<BlessJah> ile sie z topica zmiesci, tyle zmiesci, reszta won
<Drathir> BlessJah: dlatego powinno się rozkładać bez baterii na grubym ręczniku i dopiero na kaloryferze...
<BlessJah> na grubym reczniku?
<BlessJah> to zasadniczo rozwiazuje sprawe ryzyka przegrzania telefonu
<Drathir> BlessJah: to ja mam ta najmniejszą możliwa w putty
<BlessJah> a jaka rozdzielczosc ekranu i ile cali?
<BlessJah> w sumie na query mozesz podac model - sam sprawdze
<Drathir> 2 3 14 52 58 60 64 65 67 69 70 72 73
<Drathir> jeszcze się trochę zmieści me krawędzi do krawędzi
<Drathir> od*
<BlessJah> Drathir: masz kompa z linuksem? odpal w screenie jakies irssi, odpal na kompie ta sama sesje i zmien rozmiar terminala, zeby dopasowac
<BlessJah> screen -x nazwa/pid
<BlessJah> zeby nie zmienilo rozmiaru
<Drathir> BlessJah: tak ale nie akurat teraz przy sobie, a co nie da rady?
<BlessJah> chodzi o sprawdzenie rozmiaru terminala
<BlessJah> Drathir: w pikselach i calach podaj
<BlessJah> qvga?
<Drathir> BlessJah: tak gruby ręcznik żeby ciepło bezpośrednio nie oddziaływalo na telefon
<Drathir> n80
<Drathir> hrhr
<Drathir> screen -x nazwa/pid to pod screenen?
<Drathir> nie zabije mi screena?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> odpal irssi w screenie na serwerze, przez putty
<Drathir> jak zabije będzie na Ciebie hrhr
<BlessJah> potem polacz sie do serwera po ssh
<BlessJah> i screen -x pid
<BlessJah> pid poznasz jak wklepiesz screen -ls
<Drathir> cały czas tak mam odpalone
<BlessJah> nie zabije
<ntat> BlessJah, a Ty z jakiego telefonu korzystasz?:)
<BlessJah> e5
<Drathir> pyta się czy attaching inside screen po wykonaniu screen -x
<ntat> To przynajmniej masz landscape monitor:)
<BlessJah> mam
<BlessJah> ntat: i rekord w multitaskingu mam
<ntat> :) i querty
<BlessJah> Drathir: cos zle robisz :>
<ntat> :)
<BlessJah> mam
<ntat> No to na pewno przyjemniej się z tymi udogodnieniami pracuje:)
<BlessJah> za krotko mam, zeby wydawac opinie
<Drathir> dałem w irssi window
<Drathir> 70x56
<BlessJah> nieco wiecej
<Drathir> ten tel na strasznie małe pixele mieści się znacznie więcej niż na e51
<BlessJah> Drathir: zobacz sobie na E6
<BlessJah> Drathir: pelne vga, przy 2,4 cala
<BlessJah> upakowane lepiej niz na ajfonie
 * ntat nie lubi małych pikseli
<BlessJah> ntat: bo?
<ntat> bo małe są
<BlessJah> i?
<BlessJah> :>
<ntat> i nie widać dobrze
<BlessJah> jakby na 2,4 cala chcieli HDready upchanc, to bym sie dziwil
<Drathir> BlessJah: 6230i też ma świetne...
<BlessJah> a to smartfon?
<ntat> ja się męczę na 2,6"
<Drathir> BlessJah: jak na tamte czasy
<Drathir> nie nie stary tel
<BlessJah> aaa tam
<Drathir> BlessJah: alienware full hd upycha na tych swoich
<ntat> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/nauka/wyhodowano-psa-ktory-swieci-na-zielono,1,4806808,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3wl728s> (at wiadomosci.onet.pl)
<Drathir> w laptopach
<ntat> Co się na tym świecie dzieje...
<BlessJah> onet
<ntat> ;]
<Drathir> w nocy latarki nie trzeba mieć żeby znaleźć
<ntat> Kiedyś wp przeglądałem ale jakaś brukowa się stała ostatnio
<ntat> a poza tym newsy typu "Wybuchła bomba, zobaczy ile osób zgineło" już mnie wkurzają
<Drathir> powłoka obsługuje aliasy?
<ntat> chyba sobie, jakiś czytnik rss zainstaluję
<BlessJah> tak
<Drathir> tylko nie wiem jaka to zapewne bash
<BlessJah> echo $SHELL
<Drathir> czyli bash
<BlessJah> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Drathir> muszę sobie zapisać adresy shelli, bo nie zapamiętam wszystkich...
<BlessJah> a ile tych shelli zalozyles???
<Drathir> z 4
<BlessJah> erm, po co ci tyle?
<BlessJah> ja mam jednego
<Drathir> ale na szybko niektóre są fajne
<ntat> większy szpan na mieście:D
<Drathir> na każdym jest co innego
<BlessJah> drugi zamierzam wykorzystac do backupow i w razie padniecia pierwszego
<Drathir> a i sprawdzałem co oferują...
<Drathir> ntat: to są darmowe wiesz w płatnym nie ma problemu co potrzebujesz zapewne będzie możliwość zainstalowania
<Drathir> na jednym nawet ant jest plus 1gb pojemności
<BlessJah> a po co ci jeden gd?
<Drathir> ten ma bardzo dużo programów do zainstalowania w tym puttygen którym klucze przerabialem
<Drathir> BlessJah: bo to tyle masz ale wszystkie aplikacje instalujesz samemu dlatego zapewne tyle dali
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> chyba ze tak
<BlessJah> ja zajmuje obecnie 6gb na shellu, dlatego ze sciagam na shell duze pliki, dziele je na czesci i czesci sciagam dopiero do siebie
<BlessJah> bez tego zajmuje mniej niz 100 mega
<Kwpolska> Drathir: jakie masz shelle?
<Drathir> BlessJah: wiesz ja tam u siebie sie mieszcze z wszystkimi śmieciami i backupem na 2gb
<Drathir> Kwpolska: już sprawdzam zaraz wracam
<m477> jak przez scp chce skopiowac plik na serwer to jak mam to zrobic?
<BlessJah> scp plik serwer.com:~/plik
<Drathir> poszło na priv żeby zbyt dużo dzieci czy boty nie zaczęły wchodzić
<Drathir> m477:  http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_copy
<Drathir> fajnie wytłumaczone
<m477> BlessJah: thx
<Drathir> najlepszy to był skrypcik, który po uruchomieniu wyświetlil by listę wszystkich shelli i wybierałoby sie dopiero.
<Drathir> ale to już wyższa szkoła jazdy...
<Drathir> znaczy sie dla kogoś kto sie zna to zapewne minuta roboty...
<BlessJah> Drathir: minuta
<Drathir> BlessJah: jak ją widziałem jak potrafią na niektórych świetnie przygotować guide do zakładania nowego konta to aż głowa boli...
<BlessJah> Drathir: daj na query liste user@host
<BlessJah> to ci napisze skrypt
<Drathir> BlessJah: dobrze dziękuję już tworzę...
<buber> palce was rozbolą
<ntat> Co znowu kombinujecie?:)
<BlessJah> ntat: no, od czego nas palce moga rozbolec?
<BlessJah> domysl sie...
<ntat> BlessJah, korzystasz z EKG?
<BlessJah> ekg2
<BlessJah> ale irca mam w irssi
<ntat> jakie masz cyfry w *order*
<ntat> ?
<Drathir> lynch jak dobrze pamiętam dość ciekawie wygląda
<Drathir> albo fynch
<Drathir> zaraz poszukam dokładnej nazwy
<ntat> BlessJah, chodzi mi o /set contacts_options order
<BlessJah> nie mam takiej zmiennej
<ntat> Czyli, jakie kontakty mają być widoczne na liście kontaktów
<ntat> Nie ma w EKG2 tego?
<ntat> A masz listę kontaktów aktywną?
<BlessJah> mam
<BlessJah> nie ma widac
<ntat> I masz na niej widoczne wszystkie Twoje kontakty?
<ntat> Czy tylk te dostępne
<ntat> *tylko
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> wszystkie
<BlessJah> niedostepne tez
<ntat> no właśnie, u mnie jest problem z praoma kontaktami, nawet jak są dostępne to się nie wyświetlają. Tylko z polecenia *list* mogę je sprawdzić
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> cos stracilem?
<Trojanin> ni
<fi9o> BlessJah: Da sie
<BlessJah> fi9o: stracilem watek
<BlessJah> co sie da?
<fi9o> BlessJah: odpowiedz na pytanie z #ekg2
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zmieniam ustawienia zimbry
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zeby mniej ramu uzywala
<BlessJah> co sie zmieni?
<BlessJah> ja wogole bym wypieprzyl webmaila
<BlessJah> zimbre
<BlessJah> a postawil cos normalnego
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> mam nadzieje ze nic
<jacekowski> albo sie wypieprzy
<jacekowski> a webmail jest ok
<jacekowski> nie ma nic lepszego co by dzialalo ladnie
<BlessJah> zimbra juz mnie doprowadza do powaznych rozwazan stosowania mutt na codzien
<jacekowski> polowa ramu zuzywa przez jave robiaca server minecrafta + jave z zimbry
<jacekowski> ponad polowa w sumie
<BlessJah> mamy minecrafta?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> nie wiedzialem
<Drathir> hrhr
<krisss117> czesc, konfigurował ktoś z Was pro-ftpd ?? mam problem z logowaniem :/
<krisss117> nie moge zalogowac sie na zadne konto
<krisss117> ale ekran logowania sie pojawia
<krisss117> więc ?
<krisss117> zna sie ktoś na tym ?
<lisu> lol: http://bash.org.pl/677999/
<krisss117> konfigurował ktoś proftpd ? albo znacie jakiś inny serwer ftp prosty w konfiguracji ?
<Trojanin> zna ktoś jakiś program w stylu dgcs albo subiekt, ale na linuksa?
<Trojanin> to coś fiskalnego, dokładnie sięnie znam
<Trojanin> *spacja mi nawala
<BlessJah_> cholera, cos mi z irssi nie gra
<BlessJah_> albo ze screenem
<Wizard> BlessJah_, albo z głową :>
<BlessJah_> Wizard: sam tego nie jestem w stanie stwierdzic
<Wizard> czytałeś Solaris?
<Wizard> tam były sposoby :)
<BlessJah_> nie wiem, czy czytalem
<BlessJah_> streść treść
<BlessJah_> to ci powiem
<Wizard> Główny bohater, psycholog, ląduje na stacji Solaris na planecie Solaris. Na miejscu okazuje się, że jego nauczyciel i przyjaciel, który tam był - nie żyje
<Wizard> na stacji panuje chaos, nic nie jest tak, jak być powinno
<Wizard> bohater zaczyna powoli odkrywać zagadkę planety, doświadczając licznych "halucynacji"
<Wizard> kojarzysz?
<BlessJah_> coś kojarzę
 * Drathir walczy sobie dalej z bashem
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solaris_%28powie%C5%9B%C4%87%29
<Drathir> BlessJah_: a co sie dzieje?
<BlessJah_> Drathir: wizard zarzuca mi problemy ze zdrowiem psychicznym
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> no bez przesady
<Drathir> krisss117: a coś wyrzuca?
<buber> dołączam się do opinii ...
<Drathir> BlessJah_: dobre hrhr na podstawie? Głosy słyszysz czy coś w tym stylu ?
<BlessJah_> nieee
<BlessJah_> glosy nie
<BlessJah_> uuu
<BlessJah_> kde ma problemy z odczytaniem mojego home
<Drathir> o...
<Drathir> ratuj pliki
<BlessJah_> juz znalazlem buga
<BlessJah_> sshfs sie zbyczył
<GriGi> Witam :). Mam jedno pytanie, chętnie zainstalowałbym najnowsze ubuntu na Asus'ie EeePC 1000H, tylko nie wiem czy nie straciłbym multitoucha.
<GriGi> jedyne info jakie znalazłem to ta stronka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus_Eee_PC_1000H
<Drathir> BlessJah_: a ja chyba jednak zablokowane wykonywanie raczej mam...
<GriGi> ale nie ma tam mowy o multitouchu, czy działa, czy może nie. Jeśli ktoś coś o tym wie to z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.
<BlessJah_> Drathir: a mam pytanie
<BlessJah_> Drathir: nadales prawa wykonywania?
<BlessJah_> Drathir: chmod +x skrypt.sh
<BlessJah_> i potem ./skrypt.sh
<Drathir> BlessJah_: tak, nawet chmod niebezpieczny 777
<BlessJah_> i wykonujesz z ./ na poczatku?
<Drathir> dokładnie
<BlessJah_> to nie wiem
<BlessJah_> mozna zablokowac wykonywanie skryptow?
<Drathir> zablokowali zapewne żeby własnych nie uruchamiać
<Wizard> GriGi, ping
<Wizard> ja mam eee mt101cośtam
<BlessJah_> Drathir: staram sie plik tekstowy wyslac przez bluetooth na komorke, ale odbiera go jako wiadomosc a zapisuje w notatkach
<Drathir> GriGi: napisz do Exta na forum...
<Wizard> GriGi, multitouch za ch.. mi nie chce działać, próbowałem parę razy i nie chce mi się tego po prostu zrobić
<BlessJah_> Wizard: a ja mam multi, mimo ze teoretycznie sprzet nie wspiera
<Wizard> touchscreen na sterowniku egalax
<Drathir> BlessJah_: x-plore
<Wizard> BlessJah_, ale na ekranie, czy na gładziku?
<Wizard> bo na gładziku działa
<BlessJah_> na ekranie
<BlessJah_> hehe
<BlessJah_> nie mam dotykowego ekranu
<Drathir> blueftp pogram też ciekawy
<GriGi> Drathir: Okay napiszę do niego, myślisz że powinien pomóc? ;)
<GriGi> chyba zaryzykuje i zainstaluje ubuntu, heh.
<Drathir> GriGi: z tego co pamiętam to w tych ee mobilnych troszkę sie orientuje...
<Drathir> psuje kompiluje naprawia żeby chodziło jak najszybciej...
<Drathir> bash: ./shelle.sh: cannot execute binary file 
<Drathir> o takie cus dokładnie
<bialy663> Drathir: jakie chmody tego shelle.sh?
<BlessJah> 777
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> file shelle.sh?
<bialy663> może z exec shelle.sh
<Wizard> a co to da?
<bialy663> ogólnie czy to na pewno jest plik sh?
<Wizard> no napisałem, file shelle.sh
<bialy663> może też partycja ma noexec
<Wizard> tyż
<BlessJah> no chorela no!
<BlessJah> qermit: zaskoczyły badword, czy je zaskoczyłem?
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizard> zaskoczyłeś
<qermit> BlessJah: równie dobrze można by założyć na grypa
<qermit> albo EHEC
<BlessJah> qermit++
<BlessJah> skad masz opa?
<BlessJah> nie badz taki nerwowy
<qermit> tabfail
<qermit> :(
<buber> buhaha
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> putty nie dziala z kluczami
<qermit> nie?
<buber> erm
<qermit> BlessJah: wystarczy przekonwertować
<BlessJah> qermit: symbianowe
<BlessJah> jak?
<qermit> nie mam pojęcia
<Quintasan> qermit: Spoko majonez, nie ma problemu
<buber> jaki jest sens irc-a w komórce?
<BlessJah> buber: bo po co taszczyc za soba komputer
<qermit> buber: a jaki jest sens zakładania prezerwatywy?
<buber> qermit, nie wiem, nie zakladam :D
<buber> BlessJah, a gdzie go masz taszczyc ?
<BlessJah> qermit: wyjasnij mu skad sie biora dzieci
<Drathir> Wizard: aż taki zaawansowany nie jestem hrhr ale zapewne zablokowali...
<qermit> BlessJah: no z dziurawych prezerwatyw
<buber> hmm, myslę że jestem starszy niz on i nie wymagam takiej wiedzy :D
<BlessJah> qermit: masz racje, putty radzi sobie jedynie z kluczami z puttygen
<qermit> BlessJah: ja zawsze mam rację
<BlessJah> powiedz ze wygram w totka :>
<qermit> tylko najsilniejsze plemniki przedostaną się przez dziurkę i nie zgnią od substancji plemnikobujczej
<Drathir> BlessJah: działa z kluczami
<BlessJah> Drathir: ale z kluczami generowanymi puttygenem
<qermit> BlessJah: albo importowanymi
<BlessJah> wlasnie szukam opcji konwersji
<Wizard> qermit, bujczej?
<Wizard> :>
<Drathir> BlessJah: nie normalnie trzeba wygenerowac klucze a potem przez puttygen przepuścić
<Wizard> świat się kończy, qermit ma opa na #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> nie mam pod reka windowsa
<Wizard> słynny dżentowiec
<BlessJah> kombinuje
<Wizard> odpal se putty z wine
<Wizard> dobra, idę stąd
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak on ma, to wyjasnij mi, czemu ja jeszcze nie mam?
<Drathir> BlessJah: już daje linka bo sam szukałem
<qermit> BlessJah: masz tam conversion -> import
<qermit> BlessJah: daj klucz to ci go skonwertuję
 * qermit runs
<BlessJah> http://pastebin.com/TbaeU93m
<Drathir> BlessJah: http://www.askmeaboutlinux.com/?p=1297
<BlessJah> przekonwertuj
<BlessJah> mam puttygen
<BlessJah> dolaczany jest do putty
<Drathir> BlessJah: masz serwer ? Pusc mi plik na dropboxa albo po www
<Drathir> z pass oczywiście
<BlessJah> Drathir: masz tam na pastebin
<BlessJah> bezhaslowy
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: pastebin.com ssie
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: i dlaczego zmieniles kolorek?
<BlessJah> kolorek?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: innymislowy hosta.
<BlessJah> 2036 -!- BlessJah [blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah]
<BlessJah> nic nie zmienialem
<Drathir> puttygen: error loading `id_rsa1': wrong passphrase 
<BlessJah> nie wiem, wpisalem w google begin of rsa private key
<BlessJah> :>
<Drathir> na serwerze ssh-keygen
<Drathir> i id_rsa potrzebny jest
<krisss117> kto z Was konfigurowal pro-ftpd kiedys ?
<BlessJah> działa!
<krisss117> bo za kazdym razem zly login iu haslo
<Drathir> krisss117: a jakieś dokładniejsze komunikaty?
<Drathir> BlessJah: gratuluję
<krisss117> login incorect
<krisss117> nie chce mi żadnego użytkownika chwycić
<krisss117> :/
<Drathir> krisss117: użyj czegoś co więcej Ci powie czyt. Filezilla
<BlessJah> Drathir: w koncu
<krisss117> gFTP ?
<Drathir> BlessJah: to kasuje
<BlessJah> Drathir: tamten klucz ktos wkopiowal, nie wiem kto
<Drathir> krisss117: filezilla
<Drathir> BlessJah: wkopiował?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: co się nie odzywasz abuserze? :P
<krisss117> 530-Unable to set anonymous privileges.
<krisss117> 530 Login incorrect.
<BlessJah> Drathir: tak
<BlessJah> Diabelko: idź do ojca
<BlessJah> Drathir: ten klucz, czasami jak ktos sie nie zna, to mozna go namowic zeby wkleil
<Diabelko> BlessJah: tak tak
<BlessJah> i wtedy mozna sie logowac jego kluczem
<Drathir> BlessJah: cwaniak ;p
<Drathir> ale co z tego ze masz klucz jak i tak nie znasz serwera?
<Drathir> krisss117: napewno sie logujesz nazwa użytkownika?
<BlessJah> Drathir: nie znasz sie, podales mi serwery
<BlessJah> Drathir: gdyby mi zalezalo, to juz od poczatku bym ci tak nagadal, ze dalbys mi swoj klucz
<krisss117> tak, nie moge zmienic tez password lenght :/
<Drathir> BlessJah: a co Ci po samym serwerze? No kluczy sie nie daje dlatego pisałem ze na priv...
<BlessJah> Drathir: socjotechnika bracie, socjotechnika
<Drathir> krisss117: w configu co zmieniałes?
<krisss117> #LoadModule mod_ctrls_admin.c
<krisss117> #TLSRSACertificateFil
<krisss117> #TLSRSACertificateFile /etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cert.pem
<krisss117> #TLSRSACertificateKeyFile /etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/key.pem
<krisss117> #TLSCACertificateFile /etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cacert.pem
<krisss117> to wszystko, z tym nie moglem wogle uruchomić :/
<Drathir> BlessJah: ja to tam socjotechniki używać nie muszę, znajomych osób poprostu wystarczy zapytać...
<Drathir> BlessJah: choć przyznam ze zdziwiło onie ze na paste wrzuciłeś
<BlessJah> `g begin of rsa private key
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: OpenSSL: Documents, rsa(1): <http://www.openssl.org/docs/apps/rsa.html>
<BlessJah> Drathir: wpisz w google te fraze, ja nie wrzucilem, dosyc jest cymbalow co juz wrzucali :>
<Drathir> krisss117: to akurat sa klucze autentyfikacji
<Drathir> BlessJah: o.O
<krisss117> ok, wczytalem standardowy konfig
<krisss117>  - Fatal: TLSRSACertificateFile: '/etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cert.pem' does not exist on line 57 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<krisss117> nie chce zeby logowanie bylo po ssl
<Drathir> BlessJah: ja i tak bym Ci zrobił oddał i usunął jak teraz ;p bo po co mi to...
<BlessJah> Drathir: moje klucze akurat sa bezwartosciowe
<BlessJah> ale klucze takiego generala, czy agenta?
<Drathir> a po grzyba mi klucze generała czy agenta takich bym nawet nie chciał bo to większe niebezpieczeństwo niż te klucze warte...
<Drathir> krisss117: /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf otwierasz  i sprawdzasz 57 linie
<krisss117> Drathir: Masz jakiś pomysł ?
<BlessJah> Drathir: no to inaczej, agenta ubezpieczeniowego?
<krisss117> ok
<BlessJah> tanszego ubezpieczenia nie chcesz?
<Drathir> BlessJah: większe kłopoty z racji posiadania takiego klucza, aniżeli to ubezpieczenie warte...
<BlessJah> no jak dasz sie zlapac...
<krisss117> TLSRSACertificateFile /etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cert.pem - pewnie certyfikatu nie mam :/
<Drathir> BlessJah: złapać przecież to lepiej odrazu oddać właścicielowi... A i tak by się miało kłopoty tylko ze znalezienia takiego klucza...
<Wilczek> `g Red Hat change hostname
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Change your Hostname without Rebooting in RedHat Linux: <http://tinyurl.com/yp4f4m>
<Drathir> krisss117: instalowałeś przez apt.?
<krisss117> tak
<krisss117> nieee
<BlessJah> Drathir: oddac? to jest plik
<krisss117> centrum oprogramowania ubuntu
<BlessJah> Drathir: "piractwo ma sie do kradziezy jak cp do mv"
<ntat> :D
<ntat> Celna uwaga
<Drathir> BlessJah: zacznijmy od tego skąd miałbyś mieć ten plik jeśli znalazłeś pena i masz adres właściciela na nim to sie kontaktujesz i oddajesz...
<Drathir> krisss117: polacz sie na port 21 localhost
<BlessJah> Drathir: to jest plik, moge go skopiowac
<Drathir> a po co kopiować?
<krisss117> Drathir - nie moge go uruchomic, bo mi sie blad pojawia, ten co oststni wpisałem
<Drathir> sudo apt-get purge proftpd
<Drathir> krisss117: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Drathir> zaraz po instalacji powinieneś sie połączyć na port 21 localhost
<Wilczek> `g zmienne globalne redhat
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Linuksowo.pl - Linux forum - Polskie Forum Linuksowe: Fedora, Red ...: <http://tinyurl.com/3ptumdb>
<Wilczek> `g zmienne globalne red hat
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Oracle PL/SQL dla programistów i użytkowników: <http://osec.pl/szkolenia/oracle/start-z-baza-danych/orpr2>
<Wilczek> ._.
<krisss117> Nie udało się zainstalować niektórych pakietów. Może to oznaczać,
<krisss117> że zażądano niemożliwej sytuacji lub używasz dystrybucji niestabilnej,
<krisss117> w której niektóre pakiety nie zostały jeszcze utworzone lub przeniesione
<krisss117> z katalogu Incoming ("Przychodzące").
<krisss117> :/
<Drathir> krisss117: Ty nic nie uruchamiasz
<Drathir> on sam sie uruchamia po instalacji jako usługa
<krisss117> no ale nie moge nawet zainstalować teraz
<Drathir> znów kwiatki... Uruchom synaptica i w filtrach uszkodzone pakiety szukaj
<Drathir> w ogóle instalujesz to z oficjalnego repo ?
<Drathir> czy zmieniałes coś?
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<krisss117> w uszkodzonych nic nie mam
<krisss117> dodawałem jakieś repozytoria
<Drathir> sudo apt-get update
<krisss117> ok, wyłączyłem te co dodałem wcześniej
<krisss117> i moge instalowac
<krisss117> super moge sie zalogowac
<krisss117> po uruchomnieniu proftpd pyta czy nadpisać konfiguracje ... pozwolić mu ?
<Drathir> teraz tylko config dostosowujesz do tego co tam jeszcze byś chciał mieć...
<Drathir> tak
<Wizard> krisss117, nie umiesz apta, a bierzesz się za proftpd?
<Wilczek> lol
<Drathir> tylko Ty sam nic nie uruchamiasz on chodzi w tle jako usługa
<Drathir> jeśli zmieniasz config robisz restart usługi
<krisss117> wiem, ale chodzi mi o konfiguracje, można tworzyć virtualnych użytkowników
<krisss117> poćwicze, wiem w czym był problem
<krisss117> i jak sobie z nim poradzić, ogromne dzięki :)
<krisss117> Wizard: skoro Twoja wypowiedź nic nie  wnosi, to po co sie oddzywasz ?
<krisss117> Drathir, dziękuję za pomoc
<krisss117> pozdrawiam
<Wilczek> To nie forum, żeby dodawać posty wnoszące coś do tematu...
<Martino> Witam
<Martino> mam pytanie, otóż probuje zainstalować najnowszego firefoxa, aktualizacja mi się sciaga, ale niestety wersja jest 3,6
<Martino> posiadam ubuntu 11,06
<Martino> czy coś robię zle?
<Martino> z gory dziekuje za odpowiedzi.
<Wilczek> :O
<Wizard> hmm, 11.06?
<Wizard> 11.04 chyba
<Wilczek> Nie wiedziałem, że wydali
<Wilczek> :D
<Wizard> Wilczek, okaż wyrozumiałość :)
<Wilczek> Oj, no
<Martino> oj tak, przperaszam
<Wizard> Martino, jak próbujesz zainstalować tego firefoksa?
<Martino> najpierw poprzez komende
<Wizard> jaką
<Wilczek> Martino: Najnowsza stabilna wersja to 11.04 i posiada ona Fx'a 5.0.1 w standardzie
<Martino> niestety bez skutku, a potem poprzez reprozytorium
<Wizard> jakie?
<Wizard> Martino, ja naprawdę nie zgadnę co ty robisz i jak
<Wizard> opisz
<Martino> momencik
<Martino> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<Martino> sudo apt-get update
<Martino> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Martino> taka komenta
<Martino> komenda*
<Wilczek> Ehhh
<Wizard> a po co dodałeś takie repo
<Wilczek> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Wizard> w 10.04 jest firefox 5
<Wizard> wystarczy zrobić update systemu
<Wilczek> sudo ppa-purge ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<Wizard> i już jest najnowszy
<Wilczek> sudo apt-get update
<Wilczek> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Martino> dzisiaj robilem update i nic z tego
<Martino> non stop wersja 3,6,3
<Wizard> Martino, otwórz terminal i daj polecenie lsb_release -a
<Martino> ubuntu 11.04
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> skąd w ogóle wziąłeś firefox 3.6 w natty?
<Martino> nie mam pojecia
<Martino> takie zostalo z ostatnie aktualizacji
<Martino> dzisiaj rowniez byla aktualizacja poprzez menadzer aktualizacji na firefox 5
<Martino> i nic
<Martino> nadal 3,6,3
<Wizard> w terminalu napisz which firefox
<Wizard> 3.6.3 to jest jakiś, kurtyzana, antyk
<Wizard> aż Wilczek wyszedł
<Martino> usr/local/bin/firefox
<Martino> wiem, walcze jak uaktualnic go i nic
<Wizard> no i masz
<Wizard> Martino, skąd ty żeś to wziął, co psułeś i skąd masz tego firefoksa
<Wizard> bo *nic* w ubuntu nie instaluje plików w /usr/local
<Martino> no pieknie
<Wizard> no co pięknie?
<Martino> nie mam zielonego pojecia
<Wizard> daj w terminalu /usr/bin/firefox
<Martino> chodzi mi o Twoje stwierdzenie ze nic sie nie instaluje w tej lokalizacji
<ntat> Pięknie:D
<Martino> nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<ntat> Jadę jutro w góry. Przywieźć Wam coś? Ciupagę albo grzańca?;)
<Wizard> ntat, góralkę
<Wizard> ;)
<ntat> Wizard, ok popytam tambylców o wolną górlakę
<Wizard> dzięki
<Wizard> Martino, wywal to /usr/local/bin/firefox albo wyłączy wykonywanie, bo to o pomstę do nieba woła
<Wizard> i zainstaluj firefoksa z repo ubuntu
<Wizard> a nie z jakiś niewiadomo jakich
<anemus> ntat: tylko wracaj bez ciupagi w plecach ;>
<Martino> Wizard, jak to wywalić
<Martino> jestem swiezakiem w linuxie
<ntat> anemus, zobaczymy, może te ciupagi są przereklamowane:)
<Wizard> rm
<Wizard> tylko jako root
<Wizard> lepiej się dowiedz kto ci tego firefoksa tam wrzucił
<Wizard> :S
<Martino> sam to zrobilem, nikt inny nie ma dsotepu do komputera
<Wizard> sprawdź apt-file, czy to nie jest w jakiejś paczce
<Martino> Wizard, podpowiedz jak sie zalogowac z terminala na roota?
<Wizard> i boże święty, kto nowym użytkownikom każe używać dodatkowych repozytoriów i innych śmieci? :/
<Wizard> sudo su
<Wizard> tylko uważaj z tym rm
<Martino> cholera, nie mozna usuanc bo nie ma takiego katalogu
<Wizard> przed chwilą wkleiłeś ścieżkę, which nie kłamie
<Wizard> pokaż co wpisujesz
<Martino> rm /usr/local/bin/firefox
<Wizard> i nie ma?
<Wizard> zaraz zaraz
<Martino> yyy
<ntat> niebezpiecznie, jak nowicjusz korzysta z rm na root`cie...:/
<Martino> nie kumam
<Wizard> no właśnie miałem powiedzieć
<Wizard> daj jeszcze raz to which firefox
<Martino> nie ma pliku, ale za to firefox 5 jest ;/
<Wizard> robiłeś to, co wilczek wlepiał?
<Martino> a nie robilem nic po za Waszmy wskazowkami
<ntat> przez przypadek można rm -fr / :>
<Wizard> to usuwanie repów?
<Drathir> re
<ntat> ciekawe po jakim czasie odczuje się "zmianę";]
<Wizard> ntat, właściwie, to system dość długo jest na chodzie
<Martino> nie mam pojecia co sie stalo, po zalogowaniu na roota, firefox wrocil do sciezki /usr/bin/firefox
<Martino> i werjsa 5 jest
<Wizard> wyjdź z tego roota
<Martino> wyszedlem
<Wizard> i daj teraz which firefox
<Martino> usr/bin/firefox
<Wizard> w życiu czegoś takiego nie widziałem
<Wizard> ma w katalogu domowym katalog usr
<Vorbis^> lol
<Wizard> w nim jakieś gówno i jeszcze ścieżki pozmieniane
<Wizard> Martino, echo -l $HOME/usr
<Wizard> tfu
<Wizard> ls -l $HOME/usr
<Wizard> no nie wierzę po prostu
<Vorbis^> ciekawe co ma jeszcze w $PATH ciekawego
<Martino> nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Wizard> no jak, kuwa nie ma?
<Wizard> a co pwd mówi?
<Drathir> Wizard: przez rm apt może się pluc
<Wizard> Drathir, wątpię, żeby coś, co dodało ścieżkę względną do $PATH było z apta
<Wizard> wątpię też, żeby miało dbre zamiary
<Martino> /home/martino
<Wizard> i jestem pewien, że Martino nie miał pojęcia co robi
<Wizard> jezu
<Wizard> Martino, na pewno nie ma tam / przed tym usr, co which zwraca?
<Martino> nie ma
<Martino> tak jak napisalem
<Martino> which firefox?
<Wizard> może mi ktoś to wyjaśnić?
<Wizard> tak, dokładnie
<Martino> usr/bin/firefox
<Drathir> to się nazywa wirtualny użytkownik
<Wizard> ?
<Martino> cos sie naknocilo?
<Martino> bo nie za bardzo Was rozumiem
<Drathir> Wizard: połowa plików nie istnieje, albo istnieje w innych miejscach i chodzi
<Wizard> Martino, daj coś takiego w terminalu: cd `dirname \`which firefox\``; pwd
<Martino> nie mialem po za firefoxem z niczym problemow
<Wizard> Martino, ja też Drathira nei rozumiem :D
<Wizard> daj mi to, co ten jednolinijkowiec wyrzuci
<Martino> zrobilrm
<Martino> miga sam kursor z ostrym nawiasem
 * Enlik fuuuus at Wizard 
<Wizard> Enlik, co? :<
<Wizard> coś źle napisałe,=m?
<Enlik> cd $(dirname $(which firefox)) # juz pomijajac podwojne quote'y
<Wizard> ojezu
<Enlik> :-)
<Martino> ?
<Wizard> dobrze, Martino, zrób jak ten purysta i schizmatyk Enlik napisał
<ntat> BlessJah, użytkowniku Symbiana wywołuję Cię!:D
<Enlik> haha
<Wizard> Enlik, moje u mnie działało :(
<Vorbis^> Martino, i co to dało?
<Wizard> Martino, już 3 nas próbuje ci pomóc
<Vorbis^> bo ciekawa sprawa :D
<Wizard> znaczy ja jeden, Enlik się onanizuje bashem, a Vorbis^ dopytuje
<Wizard> ale faktycznie, ciekawa
<Enlik> Wizard: np. takie echo $(uname -r) nie dziala u Ciebie?
<Wizard> działa
<Drathir> a niech sprawdzi ile synaptic widzi firefoxów bo jeśli ścieżki tak bardzo po zmieniane to sporo chyba roboty przy instalacji tego czegoś by było...
<Wizard> w bashu
<Enlik> no, bashu, anie tam jakies biedne powlioku
<Wizard> Drathir, wątpię, zeby to było z paczki
<Enlik> *powłoki
<Wizard> Enlik, no na codzień używam fisha
 * Wizard się rumieni
<Martino> blad skladni przy which
<Enlik> Wizard: biedny, stad musisz takie paskudztwa  wklepywać :)
<Wizard> właśnie to było dla basha
<Wizard> w fiszu są nawiasy bez dolara
<Drathir> Wizard: ja też, ale wtedy by pamiętał ze instalował bo to nie byłoby na dwa kliki...
<Wizard> Martino, no jak to?
<Wizard> musi działać
<Enlik> błąd składni… kolejny :(
<Martino> z kratka na koncu?
<Wizard> bez kratki
<Martino> dobra
<Martino> jestem
<Martino> usr/nin$
<Wizard> kratka to komentarz, Enlik go napisał, bo udaje że się zna
<Drathir> zamknij terminal i otwórz nowy
<Enlik> Martino: to ew. zastosuj niepiękny, acz uniwersalny (coś jak Java?) sposob Wizarda
<Drathir> może terminal zwariował
<Wizard> o boże, co?!
<Wizard> jak bez / i jak z dolarem?!
<Martino> usr/bin$
<Martino> sorry
<Wizard> echo $SHELL
<Enlik> Wizard: bo to  PS1 I think
<Enlik> Martino: pwd
<Martino> /usr/bin$ tak to dokladnie wyglada
<Wizard> Enlik, próbowaliśmy już, jest w HOME
<Martino> /usr/bin
<Wizard> no to nie wiem, alias | grep firefox
<Wizard> już mi się pomysły kończą
<Wizard> wydaje mi się, że nas kłamiesz :>
<Martino> nie
<Martino> po co mialbym?
<Wizard> no nie wiem :/
<Drathir> Wizard: sprawdza Cię
<Wizard> dużo trolli tu przychodzi
<Wizard> e tam
<Wizard> mnie nie trzeba sprawdzać, mam 3 fakultety
 * Drathir oczywiście żartuje
 * Wizard też, nie mam żadnego :S
<Martino> mozna sie zalogowac do Was poprzez przegladarke?
<Martino> wysle screeny jak cos
<Matan[M]> Wizard: jesteś znany z holiłudu
<Wizard> Matan[M], nie ten filmik
<Matan[M]> troll fail
<Wizard> -eh, widzisz dziecko, jak ty nic o życiu nie wiesz
<Wizard> -jak to? mam 3 fakultety
<Wizard> -a co mi tam jakiesz wasze fakultety
<Wizard> Lamia Reno i Maksymilian Paradys, scena w domku nad morzem
<Wizard> Seksmisja
<Vorbis^> Martino, zaupaj gdzieś screena i daj link?
<Martino> ok
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> polecam wstaw.org
<Wizard> ale tak letko, żeby się en0x nie podniecał ;P
<Wizard> trochę polecam, o
<foreste> czesc ;p
<Drathir> Wizard: a jakby zrobić zwykłego skróta do prawdziwego? Wszystko co uruchamiane w przeglądarce uruchamialoby się w tej starej?
<Wizard> skróta?
<Wizard> w sensie symlink?
<Wizard> czy .desktop?
<Drathir> Wizard:  dowiazanie
<Wizard> ej dobra, znikam na trochę
<Wizard> bbl
<Vorbis^> Drathir, przecież normalnie firefox w /usr/bin to dowiązanie do /usr/lib/firefox/firefox.sh
<Martino2> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/2288/zrzutekranuss.png
<Martino2> prosze
<Vorbis^> albo czegoś podobnego
<Vorbis^> martino to jakiego masz tego FF teraz?
<Martino2> 5
<Wizard> no to chyba chciałeś, tak?
<Vorbis^> czyli jest dobrze?
<Martino2> tak
<Enlik> uff, byl skladni bo źle napisane polecenie bylo
<Enlik> w sensie przepisane
<Martino2> tylko dlaczego zrobil sie zaraz po tym jak zalogowalem sie na roota?
<Wizard> pojęcia nie mam
<Wizard> nie powiedziałeś co zrobiłeś wcześniej
<Martino2> dobra
<Martino2> a co z lokalizacjami
<Vorbis^> może sie przestraszył?
<Wizard> użyję kryształowej kuli
<Martino2> a z nimi cos nie tak?
<Drathir> Vorbis^: ale widać ze gdzieś indziej kieruje jak na root jest dobry
<Wizard> czemyż, ach czemuż mu nie działało?
<Wizard> `tell Martino2 zjebałeś
<Wizard> :'(
<Wizard> Przekliniak już mnie nie kocha
<Martino2> ale co nie tak zrobielm?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Vorbis^> ale teraz na zwykłym userze też ma ff5?
<Wizard> nie wywróżę tego z nakrętek po koli
<Wizard> a właśnie, Vorbis^ dobrze zauważył
<Wizard> masz?
<Martino2> chyba tak
<Wizard> chyba?!
<Vorbis^> aha
<Martino2> no bo jak byc zwyklym userem?
<Vorbis^> jak nie jesteś rootem to jesteś userem
<Martino2> ponownie komputer uruchomic?
<Wizard> noo, exit?
<Martino2> nie jestem rootem
<Wizard> boże
<Martino2> nie jestem na niego zalogowany
<Wizard> Martino, sudo su robi cię rootem tylko w tym terminalu, w którym to zapodasz
<Enlik> Wizard: nie wzywaj nadaremno
<Wizard> zawsze wyzywam nadaremno
<Martino2> no to jestem userem
<Wizard> bóg jest bardzo mało prawdopodobny
<Wizard> ;)
<Vorbis^> no i jest ff5, tak?
<Martino2> tak
<Martino2> jest
<Wizard> nawet mniej prawdopodobny niż zaawansowana obca cywilizacja
<Martino2> ale rozumiem ze mam w systemie nachrzanione?
<Wizard> masz
<Wizard> zapewnie nieźle
<Enlik> ;s
<Martino2> pod jakim wzgledem? z lokalizacjami?
<Wizard> wnioskuję, że jesteś nowiusim użytkownikiem i nie wiesz co i jak
<Martino2> Wizard, ciezko nei wywnioskowac tego
<Wizard> nie masz na ubuntku super ważnych danych, pracy magisterskiej, partytur ani nic takiego..
<Martino2> nie mam nic
<Wizard> więc, moja rada: przeinstaluj
<Wizard> i przestroga na przyszłość: nie instaluj dodatkowych repozytoriów (dopóki nie poznasz do czego służą), nie wpisuj poleceń, które znajdziesz na forum, albo na ircu (piszą je nooby gorsze ode mnie)
<Wizard> no i czytaj
<Drathir> Martino2: a z ciekawości z jakiej wersji instalowałeś ubuntu ?
<Martino2> zrobie tak, ale teraz pytanie, wystraczy wsadzic plyte i postepowac wg wskazowek?
<Wizard> no jacha
<Wizard> nie instalowałeś ubu sam?
<Martino2> hm, 10.06?
<Wizard> 10.04!
<Wizard> nie ma 10.06
<Martino2> o wlasnie
<Martino2> potem bylo 10.10 i duza aktualizacja do 11.04
<Wizard> oj?
<Matan[M]> hardkor
<Wizard> hmm
<Drathir> już aż wejdę poszukać jaką ma w standardzie 10.04
 * Matan[M] co wydanie robi reinstalkę
<Wizard> 3.5.6
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> ja się zastrzelę
<Wizard> Martino, 10.04 to dobry wybór dla początkujących, bo jest lts
<Wizard> moja żona używa, jest zadowolona
<Wizard> nawet nie płaka, że ma stare xfce :)
<Martino2> no to nie mam instalowac 11.04?
<Wizard> instaluj
<Wizard> są świeższe programy
<Wizard> lts jest dla leniwych
<Wizard> postaw - zapomnij :)
<Martino2> dobrze, tylko pytanie, czy ten syf ktory mam, nie zostanie?
<Martino2> w sensie z tymi lokalizacjami
<Wizard> co masz na myśli przez "lokalizacje"?
<Martino2> no te usr/locale
<Wizard> local
<Wizard> a nie locale
<Wizard> coś ci się myli :)
<Martino2> tak
<BlessJah> ntat: czego
<Wizard> Martino, locale to tłumaczenia
<Wizard> a /usr/local to zwyczajowy katalog na oprogramowanie instalowane z ręki
<Martino2> moze inaczej sprecyzuje pytanie, czy ubuntu instalancyjne sformatuje mi dysk (ze ujme to jak user windowsa)
<Wizard> tak
<BlessJah> nie, to nie
<Wizard> znaczy te partycje, które mu każesz
<Wizard> mhm
<Ashiren24> caly dysk tez
<Wizard> Ashiren24, dwa dyski nawet i jeszcze pendrajwa i ipoda :<
<Ashiren24> :O
<Wizard> i telewizor :/
<Ashiren24> a ram?
<Martino2> no wlasnie, dziekuję ślicznie wszystkim którzy pomogli, Wizard Bóg zapłać ;)
<Ashiren24> o, moze sobie sformatuje ram :o
<Martino2> milego wieczrou, dobranoc :)
<Wizard> nie bóg zapłać, tylko zgrzewka piwa
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> eh ci katolicy
<Wizard> się tylko tym swoim bogiem wysługują
<czarnuch> sieamano białasy
<Wizard> ave szatan
<Wizard> ej dobra, bo zaraz bana dostanę :>
<Wizard> tzw. "uczucia religijne" są na specjalnym miejscu ponad prawem
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave szatan
<Matan[M]> ave Matan
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> ave, ave
 * |B|enedyktXVI ave wszyscy
<ntat> oo Benedykt, myślałem, że to bot, bo tylko has joined i quit;)
<|B|enedyktXVI> za krotki widac tu jestes ;]
<Wizard> ta, to niegdyś był naczelny troll
<ntat> być może ale z okazji trzeba skorzystać, jak Benedykt się odzywa:)
<|B|enedyktXVI> zdazylo sie moze z raz
 * |B|enedyktXVI czuje sie jakby mu schlebiano 
<ntat> |B|enedyktXVI, można znać etymologię Twojego nick`a?:)
<Matan[M]> ntat: z paryża pisze, czy gdzie tam papież siedzi
<|B|enedyktXVI> od kilku lat jestem graczem Quake3, taki nick sobie obralem. pozniej przyszedl czas na zainteresowanie sie Linuxami a nick zostal. ot cala historia
<ntat> aha
<ntat> :)
<czesmir> Matan[M]: ta z paryza hahaha
<|B|enedyktXVI> wierzący/niewierzący - nie pytaj, zazwyczaj kończy się to bliżej nieokreśloną ilością linijek i trololololowania ze wszystkich świata stron
<Matan[M]> czesmir: no a skąd, toć nie z watykanu :)
<czesmir> hahah
<ntat> |B|enedyktXVI, myslałem że masz jakieś kontakty z Watykanem
<ntat> ;]
 * |B|enedyktXVI wraca do oglądania Historii o Rockym Balboa od początku (1976) do końca (2006)
<|B|enedyktXVI> ntat a mam
<ntat> |B|enedyktXVI, tzn?
<|B|enedyktXVI> przecież jestem papieżem <(^.^)>
<Wizard> naparzał się w quake z gośćmi z watykanu ;)
<ntat> ;]
<Wizard> lol, witam wa ciule!
<ntat> |B|enedyktXVI, bluźniercoooo
<ntat> :D
 * ntat robi sobie gorący kubek - spagetti po bolońsku:]
<Matan[M]> kara niewierzących na servach
<Matan[M]> z railem
<Matan[M]> :)
<|B|enedyktXVI> chyba inwigilacja poczla jakas ;D
<|B|enedyktXVI> cz=sz
<ntat> trza iść spać
<ntat> tymczasem:)
<Drathir> Przekliniak: status
<Przekliniak> Drathir: I am connected to FreeNode as Przekliniak.
<Drathir> Przekliniak: uptime
<Przekliniak> Drathir: I have been running for 1 day, 1 hour, 22 minutes, and 24 seconds.
<foreste> pff
<foreste> dvd niechce odac dvd
<Admc`> foreste: ja to naprawię!
<Cynia> bry
<foreste> system odmawia odania dvd -.-
<Wizard> o_O
<bartipl> hi
<foreste> umount pomoglo ;p
<bartipl> ktos wie jak sie laczyc z shellem na ubuntu w windie uzywalem putty
<foreste> z cmd ;p
<jacekowski> ssh
<bartipl> ?
<Drathir> witam nocną zmianę...
<foreste> chyba trza symboliczne dowiazanie do konsoli ;p
<Drathir> foreste: wejdz na roota i wysun
<foreste> i w uruchom pisac cmd xd
<foreste> juz naprawilem ;p
<Drathir> foreste: refleks... Ale ważne, że herbatka jest...
<foreste> zrobie fetyz ;p
<bartipl> ???
<foreste> konsola wywolujac poleceniem cmd ;p
<bartipl> odpalam konsole i co dalej....
<dwe11er> klikaj
<foreste> dzis dam  spokuj update
 * dwe11er powiedziałby dosadniej ale nie można
<foreste> bo rozwali system ;p
<dwe11er> spokój
<bartipl> ???
<Drathir> ?
<bartipl> jak połączyć sie z shellem w ubuntu w windows uzywałem putty
<bartipl> how to connect to the shell in ubuntu in windows I used putty
<winter> o/
<Drathir> to dalej używaj
<Drathir> po co zmieniać
<bartipl> no ale teraz zainstalowalem ubuntu  zeby zobaczyc so z czym sie je
<bartipl> i jak mam sie terazpoalaczyc przez konsole czy....?
<winter> nożem i widelcem.
<firemark> bartipl: ssh user@adres -p port
<Drathir> będziesz wiedział jak się posługiwać z czasem może z konsoli się nauczysz...
<jacekowski> bartipl: no ci odpowiedzialem
<jacekowski> bartipl: ssh
<bartipl> ok juz patrze
<Drathir> bartipl: jak będzie za trudno daj sudo apt-get install putty
<Drathir> bartipl: w internetowych będziesz miał
<Drathir> ewentualnie wpisz man ssh
<Matan[M]> na uj putty, konsola/terminal FTW
<bartipl> ok thx juz jestem :P
<qermit> nikt nie klnie :(
<bartipl> w konsoli ssh adres i port i wszystko pieknie smiga
<Drathir> Matan[M]: żeby odrazu na głęboką wodę nie wpaść hrhr a z czasem i tak przejdzie na konsole bo wygodniejsza...
<Matan[M]> drakhan: i tak tyle co w putty wpisze to serva i kliknie connect -.-
<Matan[M]> tabfail...
<Matan[M]> Drathir: ^
<BlessJah> Drathir: screeshoty?
<BlessJah> Drathir: zaraz jakies freeware z ovi sciagne
<BlessJah> Drathir: ale jestem ciekaw co mi powiesz
<Drathir> BlessJah: też jest programik
<BlessJah> idiotyczne, chyba rozpoznaje opere mobile jako desktop...
<BlessJah> Drathir: jakie polecisz darmowe: manager procesow, plikow, screenshotter i ftp
<BlessJah> o ile znasz
<Drathir> http://www.antonypranata.com/screenshot
<BlessJah> Drathir: kurde, wszystko poza putty i opera chce mi sie po wap laczyc
<Drathir> jbtaskman
<Drathir> x-plore
<BlessJah> uzywasz tego, czy tak ja, wrzuciles zapytanie w google?
<Drathir> od kiedy mam tel
<Drathir> najszybsze najwygodniejsze
<BlessJah> x-plore jest shareware
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo to w ogole tylko w polsce jest
<Drathir> są jeszcze inne które też miałem,ale z tamtych nie korzystałem po prostu były
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wszedzie inndziej jest jeden APN to calego internetu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i jeden do MMSow
<Drathir> BlessJah: czekasz 3sek tylko podczas włączenia
<Drathir> BlessJah: nie zwracaj uwagi
<BlessJah> Drathir: tylko to?
<Drathir> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ale ja juz jestem po wifi polaczony
<jacekowski> btw. Nokia N900 jest jedynym telefonem ktory jest w stanie utrzymac polaczenia z 3 APNami
<jacekowski> badz 2 APNy + rozmowa
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zreszta skonfigurowalo mi i wap, i mms i internet
<Drathir> ftp opera mini mod ruska
<BlessJah> przy czym internet z niskim priorytetem, laczy sie nakpierw z wifi
<BlessJah> Drathir: nie ufam ruskim, nie ma tam syfu?
<jacekowski> inne telefony niektore potrafi rozmowa + jeden APN
<Drathir> jacekowski: nokia może z 2 gsm i nie wiem czy wi fi też czasem nie w jednym czasie
<jacekowski> Drathir: mi chodzi o sam gprs
<jacekowski> 3 APNy gprsowe
<jacekowski> inne telefony potrafia tylko 1
<BlessJah> dobra, co bedzie jak usune konfiguracje wap?
<jacekowski> a duza czesc nie potrafi dzwieku i internetu na raz
<Drathir> jacekowski: moim zdaniem obciążenie procka dlatego w nokii tylko 2
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nic
<jacekowski> Drathir: to nie procesor robi
<jacekowski> w N900 jest wielka rapuyama do tego
<jacekowski> i ze wzgledu na to ze rapuyama robi tez gps
<BlessJah> jacekowski: opery ovi nie lubi, a s60 browser chce wap
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale muszą być 3 aplikacje czyli obciążenie też wzrasta nikt nie przewidział że więcej będzie potrzebne zapewne
<jacekowski> a do tego support dla handoverow 2g/3g bezprzerwowy
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie o to chodzi
<jacekowski> Drathir: tylko do handovera bez strat pakietow potrzebujesz 2 polaczenia
<jacekowski> jedyny telefon ktory to robi
<jacekowski> reszta prenegocjuje i przelacza
<jacekowski> N900 ma dwa polaczenia jednoczesnie
<Drathir> BlessJah: będzie lepiej dla Ciebie jak usuniesz czasem sa drogie opłaty za wap
<jacekowski> + moze 3 dla aGPS trzymac
<BlessJah> Drathir: usunalem
<BlessJah> scierwo nadal chce wap
<jacekowski> + wifi
<Drathir> BlessJah: uc web polecam
<jacekowski> bo tylko w N900 rapuyama nie ma nic do roboty
<BlessJah> uc web? browser?
<jacekowski> bo jest glowny procesor ktory robi wszystko
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ciesze sie, tez bym kupil n900, jakby mnie bylo stac
<Drathir> jacekowski: w nokii jedynie na 3g jednocześnie net i połączenie głosowe
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie
<jacekowski> Drathir: na 2g jak masz dobry sygnal ( i siec to potrafi ) tez sie da
<BlessJah> Drathir: jak pobrac z ovi, z pominieciem opcji "wyslij na telefon"?
<Drathir> BlessJah: chce wap tzn?
<BlessJah> Drathir: po uruchomieniu wyskakuje okienko laczenie z wap(1)
<Drathir> BlessJah: ucweb.com
<Drathir> jacekowski: nie 2g zawiesza połączenie gprs jedynie 3g potrafi oba
<Drathir> jacekowski: jedynie se potrafił w 2g trzymać połączenie i neta nokia nie potrafi
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie prawda
<jacekowski> Drathir: potrafi oba
<jacekowski> Drathir: jesli siec to potrafi
<jacekowski> Drathir: poczytaj o class A
<Drathir> BlessJah: nie pobieram z ovi to najgorsze miejsce do pobierania...
<jacekowski> Drathir: wiekszosc telefonow to class B
<jacekowski> Drathir: i tylko symbianowe nokie sa class A
<jacekowski> Drathir: i tak na prawde tylko symbianowe nokie sa class A
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo i tak malo ktora siec to wspiera
<jacekowski> na 2g
<jacekowski> a na 3g to jest inna sprawa bo inaczej pasmo dzielone
<Drathir> jacekowski: to zapewne nie jestem w zasięgu takich nadajników co to potrafią
<jacekowski> Drathir: w calej europie sa 2 sieci co maja to w calej sieci
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale wiekszosc ma niektore nadajniki co to robia
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo na 2g oznacza to ze koles zajmuje 2x wiecej pasma
<jacekowski> Drathir: na 3g podzial jest inaczej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: opera mobile umi wap?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<Drathir> jacekowski: mnie ciekawi co wyjdzie z połączenia orange z t-mobile
<jacekowski> wap umarl
<jacekowski> tego nikt nie uzywa
<Drathir> BlessJah: ucweb potrafi
<Drathir> opera po wydaniu nowego wyglądu zeszła na psy
<Drathir> stara jest o niebo wygodniejsza
<Drathir> opera mini 4.2
<Drathir> na symbiana opery masz 3 sztuki
<Matan[M]> opera ssie pauue
<Drathir> możliwe do instalacji
<Matan[M]> UCbrowser
<Drathir> Matan[M]++
<BlessJah> Drathir: ucweb jest dla e5 (aka 3rd fp2, aka 9.3)?
<Drathir> BlessJah: na każdy tel weź sobie i sis i jave
<Drathir> z sis będziesz częściej korzystał
<BlessJah> Drathir: s60 v-ile?
<Drathir> pamiętam ze na tel nawet winde odpaliłem
<Vorbis^> opera mobile lepsza jak sie przez wlan leci
<Vorbis^> niż mini
<BlessJah> mini ladnie kompresuje
<BlessJah> Drathir: s60 v-ile ja mam?
<Vorbis^> jak przez wifi lecisz to chyba nie zależy Ci na transferze?
<BlessJah> nie
<Vorbis^> to po cholere chcesz kompresować
<Drathir> BlessJah: s60v3
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: po cholere, ja mialem na mysli gprs juz
<Drathir> fp2 pmjdwgd
<Vorbis^> no to wiadomo
<Drathir> pójdzie*
<Wizard> BlessJah, znów monologi prowadzisz?
<Drathir> ale jak wejdziesz możliwe ze sam wykryje
<Drathir> Vorbis^: nieprawda ucweb lepszy do wlan
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie
<Matan[M]> Drathir: win 3.11, win95 i win98 przez dosboxa na symbianie da się odpalić
<BlessJah> wymyslilem sobie fikcyjnego przyjaciela
<Matan[M]> tak btw polacy jako pierwsi to zrobili
<BlessJah> on jest niewidzialny
<BlessJah> i z nim rozmawiam
<Drathir> Vorbis^: opera mobile Ci się będzie często wysypywac przecieki pamięci ma, i żeby używać tylko sama musi być odpalona
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: dom dla wymyślonych przyjaciół pana BlessJah ?
<Matan[M]> ;)
<BlessJah> nie
<Vorbis^> Drathir, nie musi byc sama
<BlessJah> jeden, niewidzialny, wymyslony przyjaciel
<Drathir> Matan[M]: dokładnie szkoda ze nie linuxa
<Vorbis^> ale jak wejdziesz na jakąś poważniejszą strone to i tak reszta aplikacji sie zamknie
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: twoja prawdziwa niewidzialna wymyślona dziewczyna :D
<Vorbis^> ale jak chodzisz po stronach co nie mają wszedzie pełno animacji javascriptowych i obrazków to sie da
<Drathir> vepowodzenia w otwieraniu stron z grafika czy for wszystkie inne aplikacje Ci pozabija
<Drathir> ve powodzenia w otwieraniu stron z grafika czy for wszystkie inne aplikacje Ci pozabija
<Drathir> Vorbis^: powodzenia w otwieraniu stron z grafika czy for wszystkie inne aplikacje Ci pozabija
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: ostatnia nie byla ani wymsyslonam
<BlessJah> ani nieprawdziwa
<BlessJah> niewidzialna tym bardziej
<Drathir> Vorbis^: sama też się w końcu ubije
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: była po prostu nie żywa
<Matan[M]> ;D
<Vorbis^> Drathir, nigdy mi sie sama nie ubiła
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: glodnemu chelb... nekrofilu
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: wolę cieplejsze, ale nie ciepłe od rozkładu :)
<BlessJah> Matan[M]:  nie chwalilem sie rozmiarem jej piersi, jak niektorzy :>
<Drathir> Vorbis^: na lekkich stronach czy połączyć się z routerem albo powifi z lap kiedyś tylko mobile
<BlessJah> tyle
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: miseczka b?
<Drathir> ...
<Matan[M]> no co, pogratulować chciałem
<Vorbis^> Drathir, onet czy dp też sie da oglądać
<Drathir> faceci zaczyna się... Obsesje na punkcie...
<Vorbis^> ale tylko 1 karta i reszta appsów bedzie ubita
<Drathir> Vorbis^: wejdzie Ci lajt teraz zapewne
<Vorbis^> nie
<BlessJah> Drathir: nie, tylko jeden sie chwalil rozmiarem
<BlessJah> ale zdjeciami chyba ze trzech
<Vorbis^> to cało UC browser to renderuje na swoich serwerach czy na telefonie?
<Drathir> O.o współczuć tylko kobietom można... :p
<Drathir> Vorbis^: serwery
<Vorbis^> no
<Vorbis^> a opera mobile renderuje na telefonie
<Drathir> Vorbis^: ale szybsze od mini wydaje mi się
<Vorbis^> miałem raz tez jakas przegladarke co nawet flasha obsługiwała
<Vorbis^> i też na serwerach renderowała
<Matan[M]> Drathir: women are  good for four things. Cooking, cleaning, vaginas and their sisters' vaginas
<Drathir> chyba z 13 lub 12 kart
<Drathir> prosto wszystko i szybko pod ręką nie to co w tej nowej operze
<Vorbis^> ciekawe to było ale tekstu nie zawijała i sie strasznie źe czytało bo trzeba było na boki przewijać
<BlessJah> Drathir: no cholera, wszystko po wap usiluje
<Drathir> 6sis
<Drathir> Vorbis^: tak dlatego jej plus ale ta 6 w sis chyba też w telefonie.
<Drathir> Vorbis^: jb5
<BlessJah> Drathir: pomoz, jak zmusic ovi i reszte do uzycia istniejacego polaczenia wlan
<Drathir> no i skyfire
<Vorbis^> skyfire to było
<winter> Windows NT crashed.
<winter> I am the Blue Screen of Death.
<winter> No one hears your screams.
<Drathir> BlessJah: mówię Ci wchodzisz w przeglądarkę wbudowana opcje i tam punkt dostępu domyślny zmien
<Wizard> winter, chcesz znów wylecieć?
<winter> pfft
<Wizard> BlessJah, pytaj na #nokia
<Wizard> czy tam #qt
<Wizard> albo gdzie tam te sprzedawczyki mają kwaterę
<winter> do dupy już ten kanał się zrobił
<BlessJah> Drathir: jestes wielki
<winter> odkąd abuserzy mają opy
<Filar> Działa wam minecraft na nowej javie?
<Wizard> Filar, na 7?
<Filar> tak
<BlessJah> Drathir: ovi apps tez sie poprawil
<Filar> Wizard ?
<Filar> To działa wam?
<winter> tak ,napewno każdy tutaj gra w minecrafta
<Filar> do nie dawna byłem jednym z nie wielu na kanale, który nie grał
<Filar> a teraz nagle wszyscy przestali
<Filar> idę, dobranoc
<BlessJah> Drathir: jbak.ru? co ty tak tych rusków lubisz?
<Drathir> Matan[M]--
<Drathir> BlessJah: mają świetne rzeczy
<Drathir> BlessJah: jaki tam wielki...
<BlessJah> unsigned
<BlessJah> bez komputera nie podpisze sie?
<Drathir> BlessJah: a jeszcze nie złamałeś?
<Drathir> można podpisać z tel...
<Drathir> ale musisz mieć certy
<BlessJah> nie mam
<Drathir> przestaw datę o rok do tylu powinno pomoc
<Drathir> żaglerka data przeważnie pomaga
<BlessJah> mialem raz, byly niezle cyrki
<Drathir> BlessJah: trzeba zrobić to umiejętnie
<Drathir> hello ox nowe jest chyba
<Drathir> ale zapisuj aplikacje na kompie w razie formatu zostaną
<BlessJah> ja po prostu zapomnialem rok ustawic xD
<Drathir> BlessJah: aha...
<BlessJah> cholera, 3 krski mi nagle zjadlo z baterii
<Drathir> net
<Drathir> hrhr
<Drathir> tutaj widać dopiero czy bateria dobra
<Drathir> e51 cały dzień i noc na początku wytrzymywala 24h na sesji pod koniec żywota 7h
<Drathir> dlatego bb mnie interesuje...
<BlessJah> zobaczymy kiedy padnie
<Drathir> coreplayer to kombajn do muzyki
<Drathir> nawet filmy z neta oglądniesz bezpośrednio
<Drathir> nie wspominając o tych z dysku lapka
<Drathir> czy pc
<Drathir> no i bombus qd
<Drathir> jabber obowiązek
<Drathir> gmail klient
<Drathir> google maps
<Drathir> youtube
<Drathir> pełno tego
<Drathir> ok ja afk na chwile
<marek_> hej
<winter> o/
<winter> cześć marku!
<winter> nocny
<winter> nocny marek!
<marek_> tak
<marek_> bardzo nocny
<winter> i pewnie na dodatek mocny
<marek_> :)
<marek_> mam pytanko
<Wilczek> ?
<winter> gratulacje
<marek_> czy instalowałeś sungrida
<winter> nope
<marek_> tak myslałem
<marek_> bo mam mały problem z nim
<marek_> i skończyły mi się pomysły
<winter> no co się dzieje, może ktoś będzie miał pomysł
<marek_> zainstalowałem to
<marek_> i muszę to połączyć
<marek_> z nukiem 6.2
<marek_> to jest program do renderowania grafiki
<winter> nie znam tych aplikacji
<marek_> to są zawansowane
<marek_> że niewiele osób ich używa
<marek_> chyba jednak pojde w deadline
<winter> poszukaj w dokumentacji tych produktów
<winter> to raz
<marek_> będzie bez problemów
<winter> dwa, może jest jakiś kanał od nich na freenode
<marek_> niczego tam nie ma
<marek_> już przeszukałem
<marek_> poza tym klaster mi liczy
<marek_> nie ma
<marek_> problem to integracja tych dwóch aplikacji
<marek_> a ty co tak pózno robisz przed kompem
<winter> ircuje i czytam
<winter> i słucham muzyki
<winter> a za chwilę będę oglądał gitsa
<marek_> dawno telewizji nie ogladałem
<marek_> :)
<Admc`> Kaktus mi znowu zakwitł
<winter> ja też
<winter> to nie w telewizji
<winter> Admc`: gratulacje
<marek_> w necie
<Admc`> Dziękuję
<marek_> czy jakiś film?
<winter> z dysku
<winter> ghost in the shell
<winter> seria pierwsza
<winter> filmy pełnometrażowe już widziałem
<Drathir> re
<Drathir> Admc`: jaki kolor?
<Admc`> Biały
<Drathir> Admc`: ładnie, ładnie...
<Admc`> Ładnie pachnie
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-29
<winter> JAK Z DUPY KACHNIE, HAHAHAHA.
<winter> :<
<Wilczek> A-DE-HA-DE, co chwila męczy mnie, a-de-ha-de, yeah...
<winter> Wilczek: piosenka czy na prawdę masz adhd
<Wilczek> winter: piosenka á propos twojej wypowiedzi, dwie linijki nad moją
<winter> ah
<jacekowski> kupilem sobie w koncu http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003GTYSV4/ref=oss_product
<czesmir> jacekowski: do backupow?
<jacekowski> czesmir: internetu
<jacekowski> czesmir: backupow internetu
<winter> burp
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: \o
<m477> co to jest 'Outlook Web App' ?
<winter> dunno
<m477> o ty
<m477> co tam
<winter> nic
<m477> jak to
<winter> niedługo zainstaluję sobie gentoo
<winter> tylko się do tego zabiorę
<m477> wai
<m477> :)))
<winter> bo mi się zachciało gentoo a arch uwqiera mnie już w dupę
<m477> doktorze winter :-)
<m477> bardzo dobrze slyszec
<m477> ale zjebany film ogladalem
<winter> jaki
<m477> ZJEBANY
<m477> :)))
<m477> doktorze winter
<m477> syneczku
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: \o
<winter> m477: co robisz
<m477> w diablo gram ;)
<m477> winter: mam pod altem ze jak nacisne go i klikne mysza to mi przestawia okno jak to zmienic?
<m477> znalazlem juz :P
<winter> masz oryginał?
<m477> tak
<m477> ale nie gram na BN
<winter> aha
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/HWMDS.jpg
<m477> szalenstwo
<m477> powinienes bana z miejsca wylapac za to
<m477> winter:
<winter> m477: goń się
<winter> nie lubię już tego kanału
<m477> :(
<m477> czemu
<m477> a jaki lubisz
<Stirlitz> winter, to po co tu przyłazisz?
<m477> korzystasz z UbuOne?
 * m477 liroy - cala sala zapierdala
<winter> Stirlitz: dla kilku osób
<m477> o/
<Stirlitz> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/ubuntu-upgrades-free-storage-5gb-hits-1-million-users
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4xckxgh> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<lisu> powitać
<ntat> Cześć \o
<Trojanin> o/
<Matan[M]> bry
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dudi> Hej, znacie jakiś kanał o flash?
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<Dudi> o/
<PoKrAk> :D
<PoKrAk> tak sie zastanawiem
<PoKrAk> mam debianka któremu sie very nudzi
<PoKrAk> i zastanawiam sie jaki soft mu dodać zeby sobie dodatkowo robił za serwer dla virtualnych maszyn
<Wizard> e tam
<Wizard> wirtualne maszyny są dla zboczeńców
<Wizard> prawdziwi faceci używają jaili i linux-vserver
<Wizard> dorób mu vserver ;)
<Wizard> będziesz miał 5 debianów, które się nudzą
<termi> Wizard: i co ogarneliscie z qermitem to do tych brzydkich slow?
<Wizard> ja nie ogarniam, tylko qermit
<PoKrAk> vserver-debiantools ??
<termi> aha
<PoKrAk> hmm qna dziwne na exsi wgetem zasysam plik
<PoKrAk> i pobiera mi go tylko  w 70 - 72% delej nie kce daje short write i koniec
<PoKrAk> jakies pomysły
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> spróbuj curl
<Drathir> witam...
<Drathir> pytanko na dzień dobry, co może być przyczyną ze sshd nie reaguje na klucze?
<Drathir> config dostosowany, klucze wygenerowane
<Drathir> restart usługi zrobiony
<Drathir> klucze wykrywa
<Drathir> wysyła do porównania i nic się nie dzieje wraca do autoryzacji hasłem
<Drathir> chmod na pliki i folder .ssh już próbowałem różne od 700 do 600
<BlessJah> Drathir: ssh-copy-id zrobiles? (na lokalnym kompie)
<Drathir> BlessJah: oho tego nie robiłem...
<BlessJah> Drathir: musisz dodac klucz publiczny do .ssh/authorized_keys na serwerze
<BlessJah> np prze sshcopyid
<Drathir> BlessJah: aha to dodałem
<ntat> o BlessJah:)
<ntat> BlessJah, używasz jakiegoś klienta pocztowego w telefonie?:)
<BlessJah> ntat: czego wczoraj chciales?
<BlessJah> jeszcze nie
<ntat> BlessJah, tego samego co dziś:P
<PoKrAk> nie ma tam curl :/
<PoKrAk> a montowanie zasobu sieciowego nie dizła to ESXI
<Drathir> BlessJah:
<Drathir> cat ~/id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ntat> BlessJah, e szkoda, myślałem, że coś polecisz:) Mam klienta Gmaila ale z niego nie można wysyłać maili z załącznikami
<ntat> Szukałem coś w rodzaju Mutt`a dla Symbiana ale nie ma:\
<BlessJah> mam tego preistalowanego
<BlessJah> ale chyba go zle skonfigurowalem
<Drathir> ntat: jeśli lubisz ciemną stronę mocy profi mail podobno fajny
<BlessJah> Drathir: ciemna srrona?
<ntat> BlessJah, muszę go sprawdzić, bo od razu z niego zrezygnowałem (nie wiem czemu?);]
<ntat> Drathir, ale on łatny jest?
<ntat> *płatny
<Drathir> BlessJah: po okresie testowym ciemność widzę ciemność ewentualnie instalowanie aplikacji co jakiś czas od nowa...
<ntat> ntat
<ntat> ;]
<BlessJah> ntat: rozdwojenie jazni?
<Drathir> ntat: nic lepszego na symbiana nie ma załączniki świetnie rozwiązane plus html uproszczony czyta
<Drathir> tak wersja testowa
<ntat> BlessJah, alterego się odezwało;)
<Drathir> ale świetnie przygotowany program...
 * Kwpolska uwielbia gmail na androida
<ntat> Drathir, kiedyś go miałęm, chyba do czasu końca trial`a
<Kwpolska> ntat: APOSTROF, KTÓREGO W CIĄGU OSTATNICH 10 MINUT NIE POWINIENEŚ UŻYĆ WCALE, JEST NA TYM SAMYM KLAWISZU, CO \".
<Drathir> Kwpolska: ale to niestety symbian... I wbudowany klient to porażka...
<ntat> Sprawdzę jeszce wczesniej tego preinstalowanego
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: chyba ze pisze z komorki
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ja mam hacker's keyboard, czyli to prawda.
<ntat> Kwpolska, nie wiem, jaką Ty masz klawiaturę ale ja na klawiszu \ mam jeszcze tylk |
<Drathir> Kwpolska: co to takiego?
<ntat> :D
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: hackers?
<Kwpolska> hacker's keyboard to darmowa klawiatura na androida, która ma przyciski jak zwykła.
<Kwpolska> cholernie wygodne.
<Drathir> Kwpolska: to otoczenie korzysta z innej klawiatury?
<Kwpolska> https://market.android.com/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: ' nie jest z " ?
<Wizard> Kwpolska, dostajesz pierwsze ostrzeżenie
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: moglby pomyslec, ze chodzi o .
<ntat> dobra, zostawiam Was Panowie z tym odwiecznym problemem... idę pozałatwiać kilka spraw:)
<Wizard> pewnie się napruć ;)
<Drathir> ntat: z konfiguracja dasz sobie radę
<ntat> Wizard, heh, prawie - zatankować:P
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: hackers jest w takim razie zryta
<ntat> Muszę auto zatankować
<ntat> :)
<BlessJah> , i . są z ><
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: huh?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: *facepalm*
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: mam przed oczami 2 klawki
<BlessJah> mozesz zadawac pytania
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: 'CO \".' mialo znaczyc «' = shift+"».  ". mozna potraktowac jako «"» lub «.» -- dlatego dalem backslasha, zeby bylo wiadomo.
<Drathir> ktoś siedzi może na ubu 11.04?
<Wizard> Kwpolska, jesteś po prostu głupi :)
<Wizard> ja
 * lisu siedzi na fotelu
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: Wizard ma racje
<Drathir> Wizard: chciałoby Ci się sprawdzić czy keyauth w sshd działa na localhoscie?
<lisu> działa
<Drathir> lisu: wrzuciłbyś configa w wyciętymi prywatnymi rzeczami ?
<lisu> Drathir: niestety nie mam aktualnie ubuntu ani rzadnej rzeczy która jego jest
<Wizard> :)
<Drathir> lisu: hrhr
<Wizard> Drathir, w sensie logowanie po kluczach?
<Wizard> hmm, ostatnio działało
<Wizard> a może to nie było ubuntu?
<Drathir> Wizard: tak
<lisu> Drathir: ostatnio wywaliłem 11.04 i zastpapilem mintem, gdyż unity zaczęło ssać, i ciągnąc ku 100% wykorzystania ram... > czyżby chromium po updejcie cos psuło?
<Drathir> próbowałem i dsa i rsa i razem oba nawet
<Wizard> lisu, xfce albo gnome3
<Wizard> tam nic nie ciągnie ramu po update
<lisu> Wizard: gnome2 :)
<lisu> xfce -> fuj, nie działają mi klawisze funkcyjne. a gnome3 cos jeszcze niedopracowane
<lisu> przynajmniej brak paczek do łatwej instalacji dla 11.04
<Drathir> lisu: a słyszałes pogłoski, że podobno chrome chcą wrzucić jako domyślną? Może to efekty już przygotowania robią...[C
<Drathir> lisu: choć osobiście unity jako domyślne to złe zagranie moim zdaniem
<Wizard> lisu, jest ppa z łatwą instalacją
<Wizard> tylko już nie tak łatwo odinstalować
 * Drathir używa starego dobrego? gnoma...
<lisu> Drathir: czytałem, któryś sie tam wypowiadał, ale z tej wypowiedzi wywnioskowałem ze "chromium ma duże szanse zostac default w 11.10"
<lisu> Drathir: ale to nie jest przesądzone
<Drathir> Wizard: od instalować - reinstalka
<lisu> Wizard: jak nie było paczek jeszcze, to udało mi sie zainstalowac i używać, a nawet odinstalować i przywrócić unity, ale to było daawno
<Wizard> ja kiedyś jhbuildem budowałem z gita
<Wizard> prażyło
<Drathir> lisu: ubuntu idzie w niepewna stronę niestety...
<Wizard> w niepewną?
<lisu> https://picasaweb.google.com/tomeksmtp/Gnome3#5611340565861430610
<Drathir> Wizard: domyślne unity , google... Wymagania nie na wszystkie kompy...
<Drathir> dużo nowych osób będzie rezygnować widząc jak powoli chodzi unity
<Wizard> no nie wiem, mnie unity odrzuciło skutecznie na najbliższe 10 lat :)
<Martino> Witam serdecznie
<Wizard> cześć Martino
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> jak tam twój firefox?
<Martino> Wizard, no wlasnie, potrzebuje pro pomocy :)
<lisu> Wizard: masz starszy komp pewnie, u mnie dość dobrze unity chodzi, ale czasem, jak wykrzaczy, to głowa boli
<Drathir> Wizard: to sam widzisz "starych" też odrzuca...
<Wizard> lisu, w pracy testowałem, tam mam słabiutkie core i5
<Drathir> użytkowników rzecz jasna hrhr
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> już miałem po łbie lać ;)
<lisu> Wizard: akurat procek tutaj to takie sobie ma znaczenie, wazniejsza jest grafika imho
<Drathir> Wizard: ja nic złego na myśli nie mam...
<Wizard> lisu, chodziło płynnie i szybko
<Wizard> ale używalność jest znikoma
<Wizard> testowałem też przez chwilę na eee-puderniczce, też chodziło dobrze
<Wizard> ale na dotykowym ekranie się tego używać nie da w ogóle
<Martino> Wizard, otóż instaluję wg Twojej rady Ubuntu, przydzielilem partycję swap na 8 GB, i teraz pozostalo mi jeszcze 136 gb do dyspozycji, rozumiem ze mam podzielic na dwie partycje, glowna i home, dobrze?
<Wizard> nie przypominam sobie, żebym ci radził robić 8GB swap
<Wizard> ale tak, zrób osobne home
<Martino> no nie
<Martino> wyczytalme na jakims forum
<Drathir> lisu: na eepc prawie że ciągle 20-30% na znaczenie przy max 5% 10% w 10.04
<lisu> unity z compizem dosc ladnie chodzi, ale przykładowo, jak dam na 800 MHz oba rdzenie, to potrafi lekko poklatokować, ale jak wszystko na 2000 chodzi, to całkiem sprytnie sie zachowuje, ale znowu baterie zjada, ciepło lap wydziela, i wiatraki szybciej kreca sie i głośno sie robi
<Wizard> mówiłem ci też coś, żebyś nie czytał noobskich forów
<Martino> czyli co, swap mam usunac czy jak?
<Martino> ubuntu.pl noobskie? ;)
<Wizard> no ba
<Wizard> przecież tam sami młodzi masturbanci piszą
<Wizard> i lisu :>
<lisu> Wizard: nie ma to jak fluxbox :)
<lisu> konfiga od fluxa nie ruszałem juz chyba z rok, a miałem rózne wersje ubuntu/mint/debian
<Drathir> Martino: ja bym Ci radził swap max 5gb niby daje się 2 krotność ale w Twoim wypadku to nie ma sensu...
<lisu> za kazdym razem tak samo smigał
<Wizard> ta dwukrotność ramu to jest mit, o którym słyszę od 10 lat
<Martino> Drathir, ok, a to nie powinno sie brac x2 pamieci ram?
<lisu> po kiego grzyba 2x ram do swapu o0?
<Wizard> Martino, najwięcej tyle, ile masz ramu
<Wizard> chociaż nie wiem, suspend-to-disk ciągle robi się na swap?
<Wizard> jak to jest w ubu, bo nie wiem?
<lisu> nie wiem, nie uzywam tego
<Martino> Wizard, ok, zrobione, ustawie na 4 GB
<Wizard> i tak za dużo, ale powiedzmy zostaw :)
<Wizard> i tera tak, na / nie dawaj też za dużo
<Martino> dobra, 114 jeszcze do dyspozycji
<Wizard> system mało zajmuje
<Martino> 10 gb starczy?
<lisu> Wizard: 30GB na / wystarszy aż nadto!
<Wizard> spokojnie
<Wizard> 10 to dobry pomysł
<Drathir> Wizard: w środowisku serwerowym to dobra rzecz swapu nigdy za mało
<Wizard> Drathir, gówno prawda ;)
<Wizard> już lepiej, żeby tego swapu nie było wcale
<Wizard> bo potem coś na niego włazi, zaczyna mulić a ty się zastanawiasz
<Wizard> a tak, to się po prostu wysypie ;P
<Martino> lokalizacja dla nowej partycji to poczatek czy niec? nie rozumiem tego
<lisu> Wizard: x]
<Martino> koniec*
<lisu> jak koniec?
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> nie rozumiem pytania
<Martino> no sa opcje, lokalizacja dla nowej partycji, poczatek i koniec
<Drathir> Wizard: mi hibernacja niestety nie działa kiedyś będę musiał sprawdzić dlaczego...
<Wizard> Drathir, mi działa na eee :)
<Drathir> Wizard: / 40gb wystarczy z rezerwa
<Wizard> wyście poszaleli
<Martino> Lokalizacja dla nowej partycji: Opcja początek i opcja koniec - co to oznacza?
<Wizard> czy zrobi ją na początku dysku, czy na końcu
<Wizard> właściwie nie ma różnicy, ale ja robię od początku
<Martino> co wybrac?
<Martino> ok
<Wizard> obojętnie
<Martino> punkt montowania to / tak?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> ile dałeś na nią?
<Drathir> zależy ile będzie instalować ja musiałem przy reinstalacji zmienić na 50gb bo do 40 powoli się zbliżałem
<Martino> i system montowania to ext4 z kseigowaniem?
<Martino> 10 gb
<Wizard> starczy ci
<Wizard> a drathir pieprzy :)
<Wizard> ext4 jest w porządku
<Drathir> Wizard: pokaz mi serwer który nie ma swapu
<Wizard> już z niego pliki nie giną ;)
<Wizard> Drathir, każdy ma, mityczny swap jest na każdym komputerze
<BlessJah> Drathir: jak do 40 doszedles, to cos powaznie spieprzyles :>
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> system z zainstalowanym kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop i xubuntu-desktop zajmuje kilka GB
<Wizard> na pewno nie więcej niż 7
<Martino> dobrze, reszte rowniez na poczatek przydzielić, tez ext4 i punkt to /home?
<Kwpolska> Martino: ta.
<Wizard> tak, od razu
<Drathir> Wizard: jak ustawia się serwery gdzieś te pliki muszą siedzieć nie? Hrhr
<Wizard> i walnij na /home resztę wolnego miejsca
<Wizard> Drathir, a ile ustawiłeś?
<Wizard> pytam serio
<Drathir> Wizard: Ty nie masz swap?
<Martino> Wizard, ok, to zrobilem
<Kwpolska> Drathir: te 40gb to było na serwerze?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: moze home nie zamontowal?
<Martino> w boot loaderze ladowac caly dysk?
<Drathir> BlessJah: sam squid 10gb
<Drathir> BlessJah: javy jdk jse eclipse
<Kwpolska> Drathir: na uj ci java?
<Wizard> Drathir, ale squid to już dane
<Wizard> przecież on czachuje dane
<Wizard> ej dobra, miałem to nieszczęsne ubuntu przeinstalować
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> będę później
<Drathir> BlessJah: zbiera się z czasem w dodatku strony www też tam siedzą raporty ze squida i innych monitorujących plus strony www
<Drathir> Kwpolska: nie na lapku / teraz 50gb ale z serwerowymi aplikacjami też
<Wilczek> `g globalne ustawienie prompta pclinuxos
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: zsh: automatyzacja czynności » JakiLinux: <http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/konsola/zsh-automatyzacja-czynnosci/>
<Wilczek> `g globalne ustawienie prompta
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Printer Friendly Page - Linux Storm: <http://www.linuxstorm.org/modules/sections/index.php?op=printpage&artid=15>
<Wilczek> A idź dziadu
<Drathir> Kwpolska: bo korzystam czasem żeby serwery modyfikować czy kompilowac z svna dodatkowo też z andkiem się kiedyś chciałem bawić...
<Kwpolska> Drathir: serwery modyfikować?  kompilować z svn-a?  co?
<Kwpolska> Wilczek: zsh czy bash?
<Wilczek> Kwpolska: bash
<Kwpolska> Wilczek: /etc/bash.bashrc albo /etc/profile
<Drathir> Kwpolska: serwery gier a z svna przez anta mogę albo z konsoli albo przez eclipse
<Kwpolska> Drathir: konsola lepsza
<Drathir> dodatkowo apache nie radzi sobie z szyfrowanym public_html użytkowników w home dlatego ma lokalizację /var/www/
<Kwpolska> Drathir: i to ci zajmuje pierdyliard gb?
<Drathir> Kwpolska: tak konsola lepsza do zbudowania gotowej wersji bez modyfikacji o wiele szybsza, ale żeby coś edytować przed zbudowaniem to eclipse lepsze choć prędkością działania to nie zachwyca...
<Wizard> w sumie zapomniałem, że na livecd jest xchat ;)
<Kwpolska> Drathir: ja nie znosze IDE
<Wizard> Drathir, znasz javę?
<Wizard> Kwpolska, bo nie umiesz programować, proste
<Drathir> Kwpolska: to 10.04 zaraz od wydania z czasem zbiera się zbiera, zapewne byłoby mniej trochę gdyby logi pousuwać ale nie ruszam ich przeważnie od instalacji...
<Kwpolska> Wizard: dla mnie wygodniej w vimie klepac
<Wizard> w javie?
<Wizard> nie wierzę
<Kwpolska> Wizard: nie.
<Kwpolska> Wizard: javy nie umiem.
<Wizard> Drathir pisał o javie
<Kwpolska> Wizard: wiem.
<Wizard> no to co ma piernik do wiatraka?
<Kwpolska> Wizard: moj workflow zadzialalby tez z java.
<Wizard> a po tygodniu wyleciałbyś z pracy
<Wizard> dobra, nie będę z tobą dyskutował
<Drathir> w 40 bym się zmieścił zapewne czyszcząc, ale wolę dać więcej czy np film oglądnąć to i tak wrzucić do public_html trzeba a to trochę zajmuje a lepiej mieć zapas niż później myśleć co by usunąć...
<Kwpolska> Wizard: request: /ignore kwpolska
<Wizard> Drathir, ja bym dane dał na oddzielnej partycji (macierzy) i po kłopocie
 * qermit złożył komputer który do niego przyszedł
<Wizard> na pół?
<Wizard> czy w kostkę?
<Drathir> Wizard: czy znam, nie niestety nie znam...
<qermit> w kupę
<qermit> Wizard: żeby odpalić po włożeniu ramu musiałem przytrzymać przycisk "MemOK"
<wmp> cześć
<qermit> Wizard: 6
<qermit> wmp: 6
<Drathir> Wizard: ale czasem niestety trzeba coś pogrzebać w javie czy php to nie ma wyjścia powoli metoda prób i błędów...
<wmp> panowie, co trzeba zianstalowac aby touchpad działał (klikac się da tylko przyciskiem obok niego) na ubutnu 11?
<wmp> 11.04 ;)
<Wizard> w ustawieniach touchpada włączyć klikanie dotknięciem
<wmp> nie mam ustawien touchpada
<wmp> alternated instalowałem
<Wizard> jak to?
<wmp> i kde
<Wizard> ah, kubuntu
<wmp> a alternated zianstalowałem tak, ze zjamowało 100mb
<wmp> nawte wgeta nie było ;)
<Wizard> sam jesteś sobie winien :>
<Wizard> no to teraz googlaj za poleceniem, jakie to ustawia
<wmp> no włansie nie moge wyguglac
<wmp> synaptic jakiś znalażłme, al enei wykrywa touchpada
<Wizard> :)
<Drathir> wmp: asus ?
<wmp> acer
<wmp> 722
<wmp> niebieski :D!
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> dobra, zebrały mi się 4 nowe błędy do wrzucenia do launchpada
<wmp> http://www.pinoytux.com/linux/tip-how-to-configure-your-synaptics-touchpad-in-linux
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3nyw5od> (at www.pinoytux.com)
<wmp> tu coś jest
<wmp> tylko nie wiem skad wziac dane do ustawienia xorga
<wmp> np. device
<Kwpolska> wmp: X -configure?
<wmp> było niby, tylko przez sterowniki ati
<julek> czesv
<wmp> a chłopacy, ubuntu mi wyłacza dysk co chwilkę
<wmp> jaki najlepszy sposób na to?
<wmp> hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda w crontab ?
<Kwpolska> wmp: nie mozna raz na 0?
<wmp> Kwpolska: ? nie wiem, na forach tak pisali
<wmp> a sie nei wgłębiałem
<wmp> nie no... biorę płytę i instaluję normlanie ubuntu
<wmp> będzie wszyztko działać?
<wmp> bo teraz to się spierdzieliło totalnie ;)
<wmp> po X -config
<jacekowski> wmp: olac problem
<jacekowski> wmp: chyba ze ci przeszkadza
<Kwpolska> wmp: lepiej: znajdz lepsze distro
<wmp> jacekowski: przeszkadza
<wmp> Kwpolska: jakie?:)
<Drathir> Wizard: tak też bym km inaczej zrobił, ale niestety sprzęt nie na wyłączność tylko dzielony więc na jak najprostszych ale żeby działało rozwiązaniach się opieram.
<Kwpolska> wmp: lepsze.
<wmp> Kwpolska: yhy, sprawdzę
 * Drathir afk
<ntat> BlessJah, podziękowałem klientowi Gmaila na telefonie. Jednak ten symbianowy jest *great*! Wysyła maile z załącznikami:)
<BlessJah> ntat: tak, ale jak na razie nie chce mi maili odbierac
<BlessJah> zle go skonfigurowalem
<BlessJah> on umie imapa czy tylko pop3?
<ntat> BlessJah, mi chce:) Skonfigurowałem sobie. Trzeba ustawić zabezpieczenia
<ntat> BlessJah, to i to
<BlessJah> ustawilem
<ntat> ja korzystam z IMAPa
<BlessJah> ntat: odbiera ci maile?
<BlessJah> mi nie chce
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sprawdz czy po imapie nie poszly ode mnie nieudane proby logowania, a jesli tak, to dlaczego nieudane
<ntat> BlessJah, odbiera
<BlessJah> moj nie chce
<ntat> Masz na gmail'u?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> gdzie indziej
<BlessJah> ale ustawien jestem pewien, bo mutt te same dane dostal
<BlessJah> i mutt pieknie odbiera
<ntat> BlessJah, może nie masz zabezpieczeń w Mutt'cie skonfgurowanych
<BlessJah> mutt odbiera
<BlessJah> nokia nie odbiera
<BlessJah> czy tam symbian
<ntat> W Symbianowy kliencie musiałem zmienić Zabezpiecz. (porty) na SSL/TLS
<Wizard> hmm, jak zmienić temat gtk w gdm?
<Wizard> jest jakiś gtkrc dla niego?
<ntat> Port: Domyślny
<ntat> i tyle:)
<BlessJah> nie, ja na 143 odbieram
<BlessJah> a sprawdze domyslny
<ntat> BlessJah, ja mówię o wysyłaniu
<Wizard> macie to okropne n8? :>
<ntat> a Tobie nie odbiera?
<BlessJah> 465
<BlessJah> wysyla dobrze
<BlessJah> ale nie chce odebrac
<ntat> aha
<BlessJah> nic
<ntat> jak masz port ustawiony i zabezpieczenia, to nie wiem
<BlessJah> tls/ssl
<ntat> może adres zły?
<BlessJah> serwer na pewno obsluguje
<ntat> BlessJah, tak
<BlessJah> adres skopiowalo mi automatycznie
<BlessJah> wiec jesli wysyla, to i odbiera
<ntat> BlessJah, u mnie adres poczty przychodzącej rżni się od wychodzącej;)
<BlessJah> nie, ja mam wszystko na jednym adresie
<ntat> przychodząca to: imap.gmail...
<BlessJah> ntat: pewnie jest pop3.gmail i smtp.gmail.com
<ntat> a wychodząca to smtp.gmail...
<BlessJah> o wlasnie
<BlessJah> ja mam bez przedrostkow
<ntat> no włąśnie
<BlessJah> i bez przedrostkow skopiowalo mi
<ntat> a spróbuj z!
<ntat> :D
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no cos bylo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czemu sie nie udalo? haslo? nazwa usera? port?
<jacekowski> 2011-07-29 14:48:13,129 INFO  [ImapServer-68] [] imap - [85.221.220.172] connected
<jacekowski> 2011-07-29 14:48:13,147 INFO  [ImapServer-68] [ip=85.221.220.172;] imap - S: * BAD parse error: zero-length content
<ntat> bo mi też na poczatku skopiowało bez
<jacekowski> 2011-07-29 14:48:13,147 INFO  [ImapServer-68] [ip=85.221.220.172;] imap - S: * BAD parse error: zero-length content
<jacekowski> 2011-07-29 14:48:13,181 INFO  [ImapServer-68] [ip=85.221.220.172;] ProtocolHandler - I/O error while processing connection: java.net.SocketException: Connecti
<jacekowski> on reset
<BlessJah> hum...
<jacekowski> to chyba na zly port sie laczysz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 143
<BlessJah> tak jak mutt
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> 143 jest bez szyfrowania chyba
<jacekowski> ustaw w gmailu ssla
<jacekowski> itd.
<jacekowski> i sie lacz na chyba 149
<BlessJah> nie w gmailu
<jacekowski> albo cos takiego
<BlessJah> ja to z komorki chce
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> wlacz szyfrowanie i tak
<BlessJah> a 143 chyba wlasnie z szyfrowaniem bylo
<BlessJah> mam wlaczone
<BlessJah> tls/ssl
<jacekowski> 2011-07-29 14:58:27,524 INFO  [ImapServer-73] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;ip=85.221.220.172;] imap - user blessjah@jacekowski.org authenticated, mechanism=PLAIN [TLS]
<jacekowski> 2011-07-29 14:58:27,726 INFO  [ImapServer-73] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;ip=85.221.220.172;] imap - selected folder INBOX
<BlessJah> i 143 jest ze szyfrowaniem,
<BlessJah> tak, wlasnie z mutt sie polaczylem
<BlessJah> polaczylem sie i sprawdzam z mutta w tym momencie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jest szyfrowanie, nie?
<jacekowski> wylacz mutta
<BlessJah> done
<jacekowski> i tera telefon
<jacekowski> a czekaj
<jacekowski> tera
<BlessJah> nom?
<jacekowski> hmm, jeszcze raz
<jacekowski> nic nie ma
<BlessJah> teraz?
<BlessJah> powinno na smtp byc co najmniej
<BlessJah> bo od razu kazalem mu cos wyslac
<jacekowski> na smtp nie patrze
<BlessJah> wyslalo
<jacekowski> na imapa klikaj
<jacekowski> bo na to mam sniffera naklikanego
<BlessJah> staram sie
<BlessJah> cos sie pokazuje?
<Martino> mam pytanie, jako że zainstalowalem swiezego ubuntu, jak zrobić by firefox byl w jezyku polskiem?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale z telefonu klikaj
<BlessJah> z telefonu klikam
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i nic sie nie dzieje
<BlessJah> no u mnie tez nic
<BlessJah> od nowa skonfiguruje
<BlessJah> na jakim innym porcie jest imap?
<BlessJah> ... pisze ze jestem juz polaczony
<jacekowski> 143
<BlessJah> innym
<BlessJah> 143 teraz jestem
<jacekowski> tcp        0      0 94.23.16.81:143         85.221.220.172:1771     ESTABLISHED 1703/java
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> Latest Event: 	Crymlyn Burrows Swansea Order has been handed over to the carrier and is in transit - 29 July 2011 12:56:24
<BlessJah> mail for exchange? tn microsoft exchange? (ustawiam imap i tak)
<jacekowski> heh
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nie exchange
<BlessJah> jest imap na 993?
<BlessJah> taki jest defaultowy port
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nie ma legacy ssl chyba
<BlessJah> mozliwe ze pop3 tam siedzi
<jacekowski> tylko starttls
<jacekowski> nic tam nie ma na tym porcie
<BlessJah> jeest!
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chodzilo o starttls
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dziwne, bo mutt pisze, ze laczy sie po tls/ssl
<jacekowski> 2011-07-29 15:06:26,308 INFO  [ImapServer-76] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;ip=85.221.220.172;] imap - user blessjah@jacekowski.org authenticated, mechanism=LOGIN [TLS]
<jacekowski> 2011-07-29 15:06:26,455 INFO  [ImapServer-76] [name=blessjah@jacekowski.org;ip=85.221.220.172;] imap - selected folder INBOX
<BlessJah> polaczylem sie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ustawilem starttls i port 143, czy jest tls/ssl na tym porcie i dziala?
<BlessJah> bo nie wiem czy problem byl w komorce czy w serwerze
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tam jest tylko starttls
<BlessJah> no to mutt mnie okłamuje
<jacekowski> legacy ssl nie ma
<BlessJah> jaka jest roznica miedzy legacy a starttls?
<jacekowski> legacy to normalny imap + na to ssl
<jacekowski> i laczysz sie i negocjujesz szyfrowanie
<jacekowski> starttls to laczysz sie plaintextowo, i gadasz STARTTLS
<jacekowski> i negocjujesz syfrowanie
<jacekowski> wiec na jednym porcie masz i szyfrowane i nieszyfrowane
<jacekowski> np. postfix sobie popatrz
<jacekowski> jacekowski:~# nc localhost 25
<jacekowski> 220 jacekowski.org ESMTP Postfix
<jacekowski> STARTTLS
<jacekowski> 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS
<jacekowski> ale rownie dobrze mozna zrobic EHLO ktostam.pl i bez szyfrowania pojechac
<BlessJah> ok
<jacekowski> tzn. w sumie najpierw robisz EHLO
<BlessJah> w bezpieczenstwie juz roznicy nie ma?
<jacekowski> sprawdzasz czy serwer gada 250-STARTTLS
<BlessJah> mow do mnie jezykiem wysokiego poziomu, bo nie znam protokołu
<jacekowski> i wtedy mozesz poprosic o szyfrowanie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: EHLO sie przedstawiasz kto jestes, na co serwer odpowiada co potrafi
<jacekowski> jak odpowiada ze potrafi STARTTLS to mozesz poprosic o szyfrowanie
<jacekowski> ide dalej pracowac
<BlessJah> ostatnie pytanie
<BlessJah> da sie ustawic, zeby zrywal, jesli serwer odpowie ze nie umie szyfrowania?
<BlessJah> chodzi o to, czy mozna sie pod twoj serwer podszyc
<Drathir> re
<buber> ehlo
<Drathir> niedobry buber
<buber> ?
<Drathir> hrhr
<Wizard> buber, przed chwilą tu coś majstrowali przy smtp ;)
<Drathir> buber: serwerek odpowiedział...
<buber> Wizard, ;)
<Drathir> buber: taki kiepski i niezrozumiały żart...
<buber> dobrze, to niech będzie 501 HELO
<buber> ; ]
<botanik> co proponujecie postawić na maszynkę typu all in one, tyle że to raczej demon prędkości nie jest, 700mhz i 128mb ram
<qermit> botanik: ja stawiam debiana
<qermit> ale jeszcze bym 512MB gdzieś znalazł
<botanik> nie ma
<botanik> tyle ile jest tyle też zostanie
 * Drathir idzie walczyć z autoryzacją za pomocą klucza na ubu 11.04
 * Kwpolska idzie walczyc z py3k
<Drathir> botanik: archa lub dsl hrhr
<Matan[M]> botanik: lubuntu zobacz
<Wizard> lubuntu jest słabe
<Wizard> w ogóle, lxde jest słabe
<Matan[M]> starczy mu
<Matan[M]> toć KDE 4.7 stawiać na tym nie postawi ;)\
<Drathir> ac
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> `wtf8
<Wilczek> Ops
<Wilczek> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<botanik> lubuntu działa
<en0x> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/252bfa8cf3054a7a472046694639245a.jpg?1311873702
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3m3a2ef> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<en0x> :>
<Wizard> en0x, żałosne
<en0x> ak jak ty :(
<Wizard> en0x, przynajmniej ja ci pośrednio wytykam
<Wizard> a ty jak dzieciuch :9
<en0x> [;
<Wizard> :(
<buber> cały kwejk jest żałosny tak samo jak wklejanie z niego linków
<en0x> bo jestem ;D
<Wizard> przynajmniej masz świadomość
<en0x> kurde nie ma co robic jade zara do sklepu po piwo i trzeba bedzie w robocie wypic
<Wizard> łohoho
<Wizard> to ty masz pracę?
<qermit> matko boska
<qermit> o co wy sie kłucicie
<Wizard> kłócicie*
<Wizard> zainstaluj sobie słownik :)
<firemark> Wizard: wohohoh :D
<firemark> en0x: co robi en0x na ubuntu?
<Wizard> troluje :)
<en0x> Wizard: jak ja mialem juz prace to ty na ksiedza wolales zorro
<qermit> kurde ale ze mnie głąb. nie ten kabel wziąłem do RSa
<qermit> en0x: nie wiedziałem że Wizard to osiedlowy pijaczyna
<en0x> nie wiedziales?
<en0x> malo wiesz
<Wizard> en0x, po raz trzeci bezpośrednio mnie obrażasz
<Kwpolska> jakiś pythoniarz jest?
<Wizard> pewnie enio
<Wizard> a na #python na bank znajdziesz sporo
<Kwpolska> Wizard: nie chce pytac, bo troche duzo juz tam dzisia ich spamowalem
<Wizard> na #python-pl nie idź, bo znając polskie realia, to tam siedzą rubowcy
<Wizard> mów od razu, że dostałeś bana :D
<Kwpolska> Wizard: nie, bana nie mam, screena moge dac
<Wizard> oj, żart taki
<Wizard> nie bądź taki sztywniak
<Wizard> ostatni raz pisałem w pytongu wieki temu, także pewnie ci za bardzo nie pomogę
<qermit> Kwpolska: a o co pytasz?
<Kwpolska> qermit: posiadam nagłówki http ("cośtam: cośtam\ncośtam: cośtam").  Chcę poznać wartość Content-Length, ingorując całą resztę.  (python3)
<qermit> Kwpolska: a używasz urllib?
<Wizard> ja bym przejechał regexem ;D
<Kwpolska> qermit: ta
<Wizard> albo jakimś libem od http/.cgi
<qermit> for i in headers: if i.starts_With("Content-Length:") bla bla bla
<Kwpolska> qermit: o. dzieki.
<qermit> Kwpolska: mniejwięcej w ten sposób
<qermit> z tym że jeszcze musisz się uniezależnić od wielkości liter
<Enlik> if (/^Content-Length: (.*)/) { $ble = $1; last; } ;-)
<Kwpolska> Enlik: python?
<Enlik> ni, Perl
<Wizard> no
<Kwpolska> qermit: ten sam host, zawsze tak samo wysyla
<Enlik> ale podobnie mozna i w Pythonie (tylko ze nieco dłużej)
<Wizard> ale python też ma takie regexy
<Wizard> z resztą, Enlik, pierwszy
<Wizard> !
<Enlik> Wizard: :(
<Drathir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Drathir> chyba znalazłem rozwiązanie zaraz sprawdze... W sumie mogłem wcześniej o tym pomyśleć...
<Wizard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<jacekowski> a moj itemek jest juz w birmingham
<n3mc1a> hejka
<n3mc1a> help, hilfe, pomocy :P
<jacekowski> detale podaj
<n3mc1a> więc tak, zainstalowałam tora z ciekawości, fajnie działał, zrestartowałam kompa bo Compiz się zacinał, teraz mam cały czas proxy, odinstalowałam tora i to samo :(
<n3mc1a> net mi muli straszliwie, a proxy mi niepotrzebne
<n3mc1a> jak to naprawić??
<Wizard> n3mc1a, to nie ma czasem jakiegoś privoxy w zależnościach?
<n3mc1a> nic nie ustawiałam oprócz instalacji tora
<n3mc1a> i jak to sprawdzić?
<Wizard> ta, jakieś anon-proxy
<Wizard> usunęłaś tego tora?
<n3mc1a> tak
<Wizard> zrób jeszcze apt-get autoremove
<n3mc1a> przez centrum oprogramowania jak instalowałam
<n3mc1a> oki
<n3mc1a>  libnspr4-0d python-xlib wine1.0-gecko wine1.3-gecko :/
<Wizard> tylko tyle?
<n3mc1a> tak
<Wizard> hmm, a w przeglądarce masz proxy włączone?
<n3mc1a> nie mam
<n3mc1a> wszystko idzie przez proxy globalnie
<n3mc1a> hmm
<n3mc1a> sekunda
<n3mc1a> jednak opera się tylko przestawiła :) bosz jaka ulga hahaha
<n3mc1a> dziekuje za pomoc, bym się do jutra z tym męczyła haha
<n3mc1a> :)
<Wizard> n3mc1a, spoko :)
<n3mc1a> :)
<n3mc1a> ucieka, jeszcze raz dziękuje :) miłego wieczoru :)
<n3mc1a> uciekam*
 * n3mc1a znika
<firemark> to była kobieta?
<firemark> ta
<firemark> k
<Wizard> tia
<buber> pospułem łóbó z premedytacją ;]
<Drathir> problemem był zaszyfrowany katalog domowy...
<Drathir> przeniesione i działa elegancko...
<Vorbis^> znacie jakiś fajny odtwarzacz foobaropodobny?
<Drathir> buber: burza mózgów i naprawiamy
<Drathir> przy okazji vsftpd przekonfigurowałem trochę...
<buber> Drathir, skasowanego mbr sie nie da naprawić :D
<Wizard> buber, zdziwił byś się
<Wizard> czy tam zdziwiłbyś się
<buber> Wizard, póki co nie mam zamiaru ;)
<buber> trolololo #win7
<LukaszST> czesc
<Wizard> cześć AtariST
<LukaszST> ;)
<Wizard> hehe, kojarzysz sprzęt?
<LukaszST> nie bardzo bardiej kojarze amige i amstrad
<Wizard> :)
<LukaszST> jeszcze nie pamietam ale chyba comodore na kasety
<LukaszST> lata mlodosci, chociaz teraz stary nie jestem
<LukaszST> najwyzsza pora zlozyc serwer do "kupy"
<Wizard> wszystkiego najlepszego :)
<BlessJah> qermit: na czym postawiles przekliniaka? potrzebuje prostego bota jakiegos
<lisu> re
<lisu> hej, potrzebuje podpowiedzi, podsuńcie mi jakąs lekka dystrybucję linucha, która będzie mi śmigała na lapie i która będzie dobrze acpi obsługiwać, co łaska jeśli można
<Kwpolska> lisu: lekka = debian, arch
<lisu> Kwpolska: debian, hmm, miałem, acpi coś w squeeze nie smiga poprawnie, juz lepszy lenny był
<lisu> arch, hmm, cekawy, ciekawy, przetestuję, a coś oprócz tego... jakies pomysły? suse odpada, bo nie odpali u mnie, nie wiem pewnie wina biosu/płyty
<lisu> najładniej to dsl mi śmigał, cudo, ale jajo stare 2.4 tam mają
<Wizard> lisu, xubuntu lucid?
<lisu> dobra, moze być coś 'cięższego' od dsl
<lisu> xubuntu, hmm próbowałem, acpi śmiga gorzej niż w 11.04 ;/
<buber> a co ci w acpi przeszkadza ?
<Wizard> no to weź 11.04
<lisu> acpi mi nic nie przeszkadza, tylko czasem cpu fan mi "wariuje". Znany to problem, gdy wybudzisz waść lapa, a on wiatrak w lapie na 100% możliwości ustawia, podczas gdy temp cpu jest dość niska.
 * lisu polazł po browara bo należy sie po ciezkim tygodniu
<buber> to może zamiast męczyć się zrób upgrade biosu ? ;]
<buber> i ustaw poprawnie cpu-freq i pobieżne sprawy
<buber> bo o ile wiem, co nowy kernel to tabele ACPI dochodzą, a nie znikają
<Drathir> lisu: solarisa zainstaluj hrhr
<Drathir> lisu: zwykły gnom z ubuntu tylko dodajesz do panelu częstotliwość procesora po wyjściu powersave i jest cicho...
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: szukam cię
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zainstaluj mi clive, jak bedziesz mial chwile
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ulatwiam sobie zycie na komorce :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chyba ze z jakichs powodow mam youtube-dl uzywac, to sie dopasuje
<lisu> Drathir: no to nie jest głupi pomysł, pomyśle nad tym, narazie testuje minta 11
<qermit> BlessJah: supybot
<gronx> witam, jak przy użyciu jpegoptim konwertować cały folder ze zdjęciami?
<Wilczek> To jest program konsolowy?
<gronx> tak
<Wilczek> To na chłopski rozum:
<gronx> chyba trzeba skrypt napisać
<Wilczek> Spróbuj z argumentem -r albo -R
<gronx> no nie wiem czy to coś da w tym wypadku ale faktycznie na chłopski rozum :D sprawdzam
<Wilczek> Za chwilę wrócę, to powiesz mi czy jest sukces :D
<gronx> trzeba czegoś więcej niż chłopskiego rozumu :P
<DaZ> to wez sobie zrob jakas petle
<DaZ> albo magie z findem :f
<m477> zaraz ide na miasto o/
 * Stirlitz słucha: Somerville - If I Had A Wish (Somerville) 
<Stirlitz> \o/
<Matan[M]> |o|
<Stirlitz> hmmm dziadowskie to gnome3, mark wiedział co robi wypuszczajac unity
<gronx> jakby ktoś potrzebował kompresować hurtowo zdjęcia to macie (w katalogu) jpegoptim --strip-all *.JPG -m 50
<Stirlitz> nautilus-imageconverter i masz pod ppm
<Stirlitz> wyTyczne dostaniemy zara
<Tyczek> :P
<Stirlitz> lampy zagrzane jakby co ;P
<Tyczek> Uuu, moje cały dzień się grzeją.
<Tyczek> Dobrze, bo zimno trochę. ;>
 * Stirlitz słucha: David Martone - Higher (Warmth In The Wilderness (A Tribute To Jason Becker)) 
 * Tyczek is playing: Quantic [2002 Apricot Morning #09] Trouble From The River [00:04/06:26] (783kbps) (36.04MB) (FLAC) 
<Stirlitz> ech ale sie narobiłem
<Stirlitz> czas na drinczka :>
<Tyczek> Kuźwa, tydzień ładowałem, moze z 2 dniami przerwy. :P
<Stirlitz> to cierp tera ;p
<Tyczek> Jedzenie nigdy nie smakowało tak, bezsmakowo. ;P
 * qermit dostał pomocnika w robocie i nie wie do czego go wykorzystać
<Stirlitz> wyzwij go od cweli
 * Stirlitz słucha: Anna Maria Jopek - Joszko broda (Ale Jestem) 
<Stirlitz> :]
<Stirlitz> to miksowanie wcale nie jest zue
<Tyczek> Miksowanie? ;p
<Stirlitz> w sensie mieszanie płyt i utworów ;)
<Tyczek> Aaa.
<Tyczek> No, ja cały czas szufluje. :>
<Tyczek> Tylko jak nowe coś ogarniam, to norma. :<
<firemark> Stirlitz: co ty odpi.. odwalasz
<Tyczek> firemark: Kobyle caco.
<qermit> Stirlitz: a jeżeli mu się spodoba?
<Stirlitz> będziesz miał z nim jajko
 * Stirlitz słucha: The Flashbulb - Wake Up, Gladiator (Love As A Dark Hallway) 
<Tyczek> \o/
 * Tyczek is playing: The Flashbulb [2010 Arboreal #03] The Trees In Russia [00:02/03:55] (949kbps) (26.77MB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> :>
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, masz ten koncert Mraza?
<Tyczek> Mum. ;)
<Stirlitz> Lionel Richie w ich wykonaniu ;)
 * Stirlitz słucha: The Flashbulb - We, The Dispelled (Arboreal) 
 * Tyczek is playing: The Flashbulb [2004 Red Extensions Of Me #08/18] If Trees Could Speak [00:21/01:48] (718kbps) (9.25MB) (FLAC) 
<Wilczek> To ma być FLAC? 9MB i do tego przepływ tylko 700
<winter> 01:48
<Wilczek> Domyślam się, że dźwięk jest prosty :P
<Stirlitz> flac ma pare stopni kompresji, natomiast nadal jest bezstratny
<Stirlitz> ino proc troche sie musi narobić
 * Stirlitz słucha: Joe Satriani - Rubina (Not Of This Earth) 
 * dwe11er np: Cutline - Alive
<Stirlitz> .
<Tyczek> Uuu,
<termi> probowal ktos wgrywac tomato do routera innego niz oni podaja z ktorymi dziala?
<Stirlitz> wielu pewnikiem
<dwe11er> termi: jeżeli działa na linuksie to można próbować
<dwe11er> tylko bootloadera nie nadpisać i kernel odpowiedni
<termi> ja mam tego WRK54G V1.1 ale dziala mi kijowo
<termi> i dlatego sie zastanawiam nad tym
<Tyczek> Kuźwa, niedługo łindowsa w routerze się odpali.
<Stirlitz> ciekawe po co :>
<Tyczek> Dla bluskrinów. ;>
<termi> http://infodepot.wikia.com/wiki/Linksys_WRK54G_v1.1
<termi> chyba nici z tego
<termi> :)
<Stirlitz> linksysy ostatnio w ogóle cos obsysają
<Stirlitz> pewie za dobre były i "Tato" urżnął
<termi> :)
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/312022/skacowany,kot.html
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC7sE-lhVLg ;)
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, widziałem, daja radę
<Tyczek> Hehehe.
<Stirlitz> to taka rihana z raperem tylko inaczej ;p
<Tyczek> Nu. :P
<Tyczek> Widziałeś jak normalnie wyglądają? ;>
<Tyczek> http://i.obozrevatel.com/3/70707/gallery/931347.jpg
<Tyczek> Hyhy.
<Stirlitz> no co, qermit by go brał
<Stirlitz> nie ma jak stary dobry martone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSU6enDehrI
<winter> Tyczek: dobry kawałek
<jacekowski> jey
<jacekowski> 29 July 201106:58:00 PMHub 3 - Birmingham GBShipment received by carrier
<winter> zo czumaczieczaja oznacza?
<jacekowski> moj itemek poszedl dalej
<Tyczek> winter: Nie wim, kompletnie pa ruski nie gadaju. :<
<winter> wiesna to wiosna
<winter> ale czumaczieczaja nie wiem
 * winter pije trzeciego browara
 * termi idzie spac
<winter> NARA
<winter> Tyczek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R56Ic6XbxIs
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, a widziałeś Lucky Mraza z oryginalna panią?
<Tyczek> winter: oOOO.
<dwe11er> winter: pijemy razem ;s
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: Tzn? :>
<Stirlitz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkV-0aSUt_E
<winter> dwe11er++;
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, ta w teledysku to nie jst ta ;)
<Stirlitz> choc chyba wole tą :]
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: Ale ten Mraz oszukuje. :>
<dwe11er> winter: 2piwa + 2 drinki z wódką behind me
<dwe11er> + 0,5 cytrynówki, gorzkiej niestety
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, oszukuje?
<winter> dwe11er: ja kończę trzeciego browara i jeszcze 3 przedemną
<Tyczek> W sensie z tymi paniami. :)
<winter> i 3 fajki mi zostały
<dwe11er> winter: prawie to samo
<dwe11er> bo ja drinki 1/1 pije
<Matan[M]> wódkobrowiec!
<winter> 1/1?
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYhrYHmUPn0
<winter> tzn?
<dwe11er> winter: pół wódka, pół sok/cola
<winter> lol.
<winter> to zachlałeś więcej
 * dwe11er ma mase i może pić
<winter> dwe11er: ile ważysz?
 * winter otwiera czwartego browara
<dwe11er> winter: ~95kg
<winter> lol. to mama większą masę od ponad roku.
<dwe11er> 178cm wzrostu mam, więc mam w co walić ;)
<winter> to ja 190cm i 120kg
<winter> przytyłem w zeszłym roku po lekach
<dwe11er> alergia?
<winter> schizofrenia.
<dwe11er> :3
<winter> :-P
 * dwe11er brał sterydowe na alergię
<dwe11er> troche szkoda bo wcześniej miałem niedowagę :3
<Stirlitz> zawsze mi sie zdawało że nikt normalny tutaj nie przychodzi
<dwe11er> :D
<winter> Stirlitz: kanał zszedł na psy od kiedy psychopaci mają opy
<dwe11er> same boty, nie?
<Stirlitz> mnie sie wydaje że zaczęlo byc normalnie, ale cóż... nuż
<winter> no właśnie abusują
<jacekowski> ja tu siedze i czekam na kogos kto sie podlozy zeby zbanowac
<Matan[M]> ChanServ to psychopata, pisał mi na query że mi zrobi ddos'a :<
<winter> ale w dupie to mam bo to jeden kanał z tysięcy
<Stirlitz> moze ubuntu-pl przestanie byc sciekiem
<Stirlitz> winter, więc żegnaj
<winter> jacekowski: możesz mnie zbanować, nie ma sprawy psycholu, ja i tak mam w dupie ten kanał
<jacekowski> no dobra
<winter> Stirlitz: ściekiem?
<jacekowski> ktos jeszcze chce?
<Stirlitz> za co? jacekowski
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: chcial
<jacekowski> jak mu sie ode chce to napisze
<Stirlitz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I&NR=1
<jacekowski> a jak mu sie nie odechce to nie bede plakal
<Stirlitz> hmm czy to toche nie dziwne?
<dwe11er> :3
<dwe11er> i z kim ja bede pił :<
<Stirlitz> dwe11er, zaproś go na swój kanał
<dwe11er> na moim ma bana :3
<Stirlitz> ania12lat sie ucieszy
<dwe11er> ehh
<Matan[M]> dwe11er: dawaj do mnie, jutro zaczynają się u mnie żniwa, będzie koszenie i chlanie :)
<dwe11er> jutro za póxno
<dwe11er> już dziś zabraknie mi alko
<Matan[M]> 00:47
<Matan[M]> o dzisiaj mi chodziło :)
<Matan[M]> czas w kimono bo będę stryjkowi krzywo po polu kombajnem jeździł ;3
<Matan[M]> bry noc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-30
<Drathir> ac
<Stirlitz> dc
<jacekowski>  jol
<jacekowski> wielkie jol
<Ashiren24> happy caturday
<Stirlitz> Castorama - Od dwóch francuskich słów: castor - bóbr oraz rama - środowisko, co w wolnym tłumaczeniu brzmi Świat bobra.
<Stirlitz> buhehe
<jacekowski> a moj itemek juz w chelmsford jest
<jacekowski> 30 Jul 2011 	  08:25 	  Chelmsford 	  Your parcel is on the vehicle for delivery
<jacekowski> The estimated time of arrival is between 10:33 - 11:33
<jacekowski> Out For Delivery e-mail response notification sent
<qermit> Stirlitz: w takim razie łóżko to też taka castorama
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wilczek> mru :3
<buber> HELO
<Wilczek> Hi :)
<Wilczek> who you are ;D
<Wilczek> now playing: Metallica - Whiskey in the jar | Next: Metallica - Nothing else matters
<Wilczek> tfu
<Wilczek> miało być /me, ale kij z tym
<Admc`> Nie lubię jak ludzie tym spamują
 * Wilczek why?
<Wilczek> Wrrr...
<Admc`> Bo tak
 * Stirlitz słucha: Kamelot - The Haunting (Somewhere In Time) (Radio Edit Version album The Black Halo Ltd... (Myths & Legends Of Kamelot) 
<Wilczek> Stirlitz: jest bug, nie zamknąłeś nawiasu :P
 * buber słucha : Armin van Buuren's A State Of Trance Official Podcast Episode 182
<firemark> ktoś poleca netbeans do c++?
<Wilczek> Do C++ to gedita :P
<jacekowski> visual studio
<Enlik> najlepiej na mac os x
<buber> eh, mac os x nie działa na moim dellu :(
<firemark> buber: on nigdzie nei dziala lol
<buber> ee, na desktopie mi działał :)
<foreste> czesc
<LukaszST> czesc
<soee> jest ktos kto uzywa u 10.10 ?
<soee> *11.10
<Admc`> soee: błahy problem czy poważny?
<soee> Admc`, nie ma problemu, chciałem sie dowiedziec jak ta alpha działa obecnie z tym, ze interesuje mnie KDe 4.7
<Admc`> soee: KDE 4.7 jest w Kubuntu 11.04
<Admc`> na cholerę ci 11.10
<Admc`> które jest niestabilne
<soee> Admc`, wiem ale działa duzo wolniej /efekty/ jak kde 4.6.5
<DaZ> u mnie tam szybciej [;
<Admc`> nie wiem, u mnie efekty w ogóle nie działają
<Admc`> ;D
<DaZ> ale ja nie ubuntu.
<soee> DaZ, nvidia?
<DaZ> ną
<Admc`> w sumie to ich nie potrzebują
<DaZ> no, generalnie teraz tez mi nie działaja, ale w rc dzialaly, to sobie naprawiam
<Admc`> mi nie działają bo coś spieprzyli w xorgu 1.10
<Admc`> po downgrade do 1.9 działają
<Admc`> ale za to nie działa mi tablet
<BlessJah> qermit: za utf i ping odpowiada plugin reply?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: utf to jest plugin qermita.  ping chyba inny.
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: chodzi mi o bota do gloszenia roznych madrosci wskazanemu userowi w reakcji na trigger oswieconego usera
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ping to jest misc.
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: supybot ma taki plugin afaik
<BlessJah> musi miec
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: a jak nie to spytaj ludzi z ##php albo #archlinux, ew. #ubuntu. tam maja boty ktore tak robia
<BlessJah> archlinux ma supybota wlasnie
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: wiem
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ja tez mam swojego
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/stormyfacts
<BlessJah> hum, czemu google na pierwszej stronie nie zwraca porzadnego howto?
<BlessJah> to ta slynna personalizacja wynikow? uznali ze jestem tak zajebisty, ze mi nie potrzeba howto?
<BlessJah> :>
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: hoto do czego?
<BlessJah> do supybota
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: supybot jest dziecinnie prostylll, nawet bez znajomosci pythona
<firemark> tylll?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: jak zrobic mu automatyczna autoryzacje?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: automatyczna?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: help user hostmask add
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: ja mialem na mysli w nickservie
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: plugin services bodajze
<BlessJah> bbl
<jacekowski> ehh
<BlessJah> no co?
<jarekpp107> witam mam problem z xorg.conf    przy każdym uruchomieniu komputera rozdzielczość zmienia mi się na 800x600    mimo ze w configu jest 1440x900 co o tym powiecie ?
<jacekowski> napisalem sobie /server help
<jacekowski> w irssi
<jacekowski> zamiast /help server
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i co?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: rozlaczylo mnie
<BlessJah> eee?
<BlessJah> haha
<BlessJah> opa straciles!
<jacekowski> nie smiej sie
<BlessJah> bo?
<BlessJah> :)
<jacekowski> bo userdel
<BlessJah> eh
<BlessJah> to chyba jesze pod karalne nie podpada... :>
<jacekowski> szanuj admina swego
<jacekowski> mozesz miec gorszego
<jacekowski> no i ladnie DLNA mi bangla
<BlessJah> jacekowski: http://www
<BlessJah> .youtube.com/watch?v=FE_p5N89XQI
<BlessJah> gr...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wczoraj podobno dzien sysadmina byl
<BlessJah> :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: youtube-dl ssie, zainstalujesz clive
<BlessJah> a
<BlessJah> jest w repo
<jacekowski> no instaluje sie
<BlessJah> thx
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ty miales opa z chanserva, czy za dobre sprawowanie ktorys ci dal?
<jacekowski> dali mi zebym banowal
<BlessJah> poczekaj, bo zrozumialem trollowal
 * BlessJah runs away
 * BlessJah is away
<Ashiren24> happy Caturday
<Cynia> siema :)
<Wilczek> albo się nie ma
<Wilczek> :P
<Cynia> :)
<Cynia> siema piwo :)
<Stirlitz> ciechan mniam mniam ;]
 * Stirlitz słucha: MonstruM - Za horyzontem ciszy (Za Horyzontem Ciszy) 
<Stirlitz> diaaabeeeeł
<Tyczek> ];-E
<Stirlitz> hehe taki polski Iron Maiden ;p
<Cynia> 666
<Cynia> :)
 * Stirlitz słucha: Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills (The Number of the Beast) 
<Stirlitz> (1982)
<Stirlitz> eeeeech
 * Tyczek is playing: Boards Of Canada [2002 Geogaddi #10/23] 1969 [00:03/04:22] (2840kbps) (1.28GB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> Ta płytka w wavie zajmuje 666 MB. :>
<Stirlitz> hyhy 8438 pozycji, Całkowity czas 30 dni 5 godzin 58 minut
<Stirlitz> to se posłucham ;P
 * Tyczek is playing: Boards Of Canada [2005 The Campfire Headphase #03/15] Satellite Anthem Icarus [00:29/05:30] (2488kbps) (1.06GB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> <3
 * Stirlitz słucha: Raz, dwa, trzy - W wielkim mieście (cztery) 
 * Enlik słucha Pudelsi - Uważaj na niego
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, grzejemy http://ubuntuone.com/p/11AT/
<Tyczek> Mrrrrr.
<Tyczek> http://tyczek.deviantart.com/#/d3kku95
<Tyczek> :>
<Tyczek> Świecą się lampki świecą~~
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: Cofnelim się do czasów radia babuni. Hehehhe.
<Stirlitz> moze ty ;P
<Tyczek> :>
<Stirlitz> babunia nie miała beresforda :)
<Tyczek> Heheheh.
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: Znajomy miał kupować DACA, ale w końcu kupił Xonar essence st.
<Stirlitz> mógł sobie najpierw pożyczyć
<Stirlitz> ale... ja chyba będę miał tego najnowszego beresa bo się kreci kolo mojego jeden taki... :)
<Tyczek> Poka jaki.
<Stirlitz> http://beresford.otwarte24.pl/14,DAC-Beresford-TC-7520-Caiman-GFmod-v5-z-USB
<Tyczek> Te mody co dają?
<Tyczek> Bo na alledrogo często widuje, że modowane itp.
<Tyczek> To są powymieniane opampy i inne ten tego?
<Stirlitz> on przy zasilaniu głownie grzebie
<Tyczek> aaa
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: dasz opa moze?
<Stirlitz> ech ta żądza władzy
<Tyczek> Niedopieszczone ego. ;P
<jacekowski> czyli nie dasz?
<Stirlitz> bo ja wiem, skarżą się na ciebie
<jacekowski> kto sie skarzyl?
<jacekowski> zaraz rozwiaze problem
<jacekowski> a na serio, kto, za co?
<jacekowski> ja tu ostatnio rzadziej bywam i w ogole
<Stirlitz> o 5GB mi się zrobiło w Ubuntu One
<Stirlitz> http://wyborcza.biz/biznes/1,101716,10000948,Ile_zarabia_Polak__I_dlaczego_tak_malo_.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/44mwe2n> (at wyborcza.biz)
<Stirlitz> Kiedy z pensjami dobijemy do Europy? - To nastąpi dopiero za 20-30 lat
<Stirlitz> o ile będzie jeszcze "Europa"
<Enlik> http://opendoor.pl/nieruchomosci/wiadomo-kto-zbuduje-nowa-siedzibe-pzpn/
<foreste> jaki dobry rss jest od strony www ?
<foreste> tzn aplikacja co wykonuje rss
<qermit> Stirlitz: czy mieć w dupie to niecenzuralny zwrot?
<Stirlitz> qermit, ciemu?
<Stirlitz> w ogóle co tam płodzisz? nowego mniodka?
<Stirlitz> nie sprawdził się
<qermit> przekliniakowi tworzę bazę niecenzuralnych słów
<Stirlitz> jak gdzies ma taka bazę... od mniodka własnie
<Stirlitz> ale to sie nie sprawdzało gimbusy beda sie kopac z koniem
<Stirlitz> poza tym soczysta kurwa czasem jest przydatna, o ile nienadużywana
<qermit> ja piszę tylko informowanie/forwardowanie tego
<qermit> boty są zbyt głupie by mogły same kopać
<qermit>  2350 <+Przekliniak> Stirlitz: powiedzial brzydkie slowo: _kurwa_ na kanale #ubuntu-pl
<qermit> potem może wysyłanie SMSA dorobie jak ktoś zbyt dużo będzie przeklinał
<Stirlitz> w sumie to też pomysł. zasypać trola durnymi komunikatami ;)
<Enlik> +q lub b lepsze niż kop
<Enlik> (albo +v, hometerapia szokowa)
<Enlik> *terapia ;)
<Stirlitz> Enlik, to przetrenowane nie da się w dobie gsmów i innych zmiennych
<Enlik> coś jak na username/identa + kawałek hosta (nawet na minutę/10/30, jak kto woli) skutecznie może zniechęcać
<qermit> kurcze, będę musiał chyba zrobić piklowanie bazy wyrażeń, bo w konfigu się psuje wszystko
<Stirlitz> mniodek w czasach swojej swietności najpierw ostrzegał, kopał i potem dawał bana na jakies tam 2 godziny chyba
<Stirlitz> ale to był bot napisany specjalnie pod to ;)
<qermit> a słał SMSy do OPA?
<Stirlitz> chyba ochujałeś ;)
<qermit> smsy są tanie jak barszcz :E
<Stirlitz> po pierwszym sms permamentnego bana by miał sam bot
<qermit> lol
<Enlik> 1st
 * qermit idzie pisać badwords2
 * Stirlitz słucha: Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene (Part IV) (Oxygene: Live In Your Living Room) 
<Stirlitz> lol ovh i ptr
<anemus> Admc`: wylądowałeś na bashu
<Admc`> anemus: wiem
<Admc`> JESTEM SŁAWNY :D
<Admc`> :P
<anemus> ale fasolka pewnie dalej niezainstalowana ;P
<Stirlitz> i aldente musi być
<anemus> Stirlitz: co się stało z  ovh?
<Stirlitz> rozgotowana fasolka to tragedia
<Stirlitz> anemus, nic ustawiasz u nich "revers" i komunikat że opeeracja wykonana mailem, a zerkając do dnsa... 85947INNSdns15.ovh.net.
<Stirlitz> wiec jakby chwile potrwa ;)
<qermit> oj to tylko ... doba?
<Stirlitz> a wracając do fasolki nie wiem czemu pół swiata zachwyca sie szparagami, polska fasolka jest znacznie lepsza, a mamucia to już w ogóle ;)
<Stirlitz> qermit, dwie chyba
<qermit> 48 * 3600 ....
<qermit> czy to jest w minutach
<Stirlitz> mnie sie ustawiło po półtorej doby, wstrzeliłem się widac ;)
<qermit> nie no dobrze, to jest w sekundach
<anemus> marudzicie, to musi potrwać
<Stirlitz> jasne...
<qermit> no dobra, zaplanowałem nowy moduł, czas spać
<Stirlitz> bedzie wysyłał mmsy z fotkami troli?
<Stirlitz> nie mogę sie doczekać :)
<qermit> jak będzie trzeba to i mmsy będzie wysyłać
<qermit> Stirlitz: mam bibliotekę do słania MMSów
<Admc`> `g SASL
<Przekliniak> Admc`: SASL: Simple Authentication and Security Layer: <http://asg.web.cmu.edu/sasl/>
<qermit> Admc`: miałki ten Bash
<qermit> mógl byś się bardziej postarać
<Stirlitz> qermit, weź się już połóż, nawet bajkę ci poczytam
<Admc`> qermit: ja go nie wrzucałem
<Admc`> IMO to się nie nadaje na bash
<Admc`> ale jak mod puścił to nie będę protestował
<anemus> qermit: to coś w twoim stylu http://bash.org.pl/677924/
<Qermitejro> Glupia nvidia. windows mnie ochrania przed nia bluescreenami
<Admc`> anemus: szczerze mówiąc uśmiechnąłem sie po tym jak to przeczytałem
<Stirlitz> qermit, sie przecież żeni, a moze za mąż wychodzi, cos wspominał w każdym bądź razie
<Qermitejro> za ?on
<anemus> uuu jakieś postępy widzę ;>
<Qermitejro> teletubisie mowia papa
<Stirlitz> e-jo!
<Qermitejro> Styrlic gdzie ta bajucha
<Stirlitz> w Klapkowicach był osiołek... co uparty był jak
<Stirlitz> ostatni czytam córce więc...
<Qermitejro> Ladna?
<Stirlitz> no pewnie, najładniejsza
<anemus> Coś mi się NetworManager sypie
<anemus> Jak rozłączę połączenie 3g to przestaje widzieć modem
<anemus> choć ttyUSB dalej są w /dev
<Stirlitz> o! pizza, na razie
<anemus> smacznego
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-31
<LukaszST> czesc
<qermit> `calc 360usd in pln
<Przekliniak> qermit: 360 U.S. dollars = 999.253336 Polish zloty
<qermit> `calc 399usd in pln
<Przekliniak> qermit: 399 U.S. dollars = 1 107.50578 Polish zloty
<qermit> `calc 550usd in pln
<Przekliniak> qermit: 550 U.S. dollars = 1 526.63704 Polish zloty
<czester> Re.
<Tyczek> o/ Poznań.
<lisu> siema
<lisu> panocki, sluchajta, potrzebuje usunac "czerwone oczy" ze zdjecia/kilku zdjęć, jakim programem zrobie to najszybciej, najładniej?
<lisu> oczywiscie darmowy, i musi byc w repo,
<jacekowski> fotoszop
<lisu> jacekowski: wiem, fotoszop rulez, ale teraz nie pobiegne do sklepu i nie kupie go, tylko dla kilku zdjęć, jeszcze nie ocipiałem.
<jacekowski> mozna przez internet kupic
<jacekowski> chociaz kosztuje tyle samo
<lisu> jacekowski: czym zaplace? na kiedy ściągne?
<czester> lol
<czester> lisu: Picasa nie umie?
<lisu> fotoszop pewnie co najmniej 1 DVD, czyli 4GB licząc na okrągło, czyli przy wykorzystaniu mojego łącza ... jakieś 16 godzin,  w porywach do 12h, a ja bym potrzebował na za chwile
<jacekowski> 2DVD
<jacekowski> ale niepelne
<lisu> czester: mam shotwella, z dupy jerza usuwanie czerwonych oczu wychodzi, nie usuwa redeye tylko z wybranego "okręgu" na zdjeciu usuwa wszystkie barwy
<lisu> jacekowski: to stanowczo za dużo, pomijając cenę, a potrzebuje tylko do wydziubania czerwonych oczu, chodź jakbym miał fszopa to pewnie wiecej rzeczy bym na tym dłubał.
<lisu> gimpem spróbuje
<lisu> kurde, gimp sie spisuje i darmowy :D
<qermit> lisu: nie ładnie tak brzydko mówić
<lisu> qermit: e?
<BlessJah> jak do ffmpeg z jednej strony wkladam film i mowie ze oczekuje ze wypluje mp3, to ffmpeg sie zorientuje, ze chce tylko dzwiek, czy bedzie plul?
<BlessJah> jak na razie pluje, ze nie ma kodeka, jakby chcial zasugerowac ze nie umie do mp3 wsadzic filmu
<lisu> BlessJah: ffmpeg potrafi, ale ty nie. Swego czasu kombinowałem coś takiego: film/teledysk(nie pamietam) z YT flv -> to avi -> to mp3 i dało rade.
<BlessJah> lisu: ja wlasnie chce bezposrednio
<BlessJah> lisu: zrobilem flv -> mp4 i jakosc byla fatalna, dlatego wole jak najmniej krokow
<Vorbis^> ja raz zrobiłem mp4 -> avi
<Vorbis^> jakość była nawet dobra
<Vorbis^> tylko z jakichś nie wiadomych powodów na kompach z windowsem nie działało
<Vorbis^> a na stacjnowrnym odtwarzaczu i linuksie śmigało
<lisu>  Vorbis^stacjonarny odtwarzacz chyba nawet ma linucha w sobie.
<elwin013> Cześć
<lisu> windows to śmieć, jeśli chodzi o odtwarzanie przerabianych materiałów, jeśli coś nie jest zgodne z polityką ms, odnośnie kodeków/etc, to nie odtworzysz, nawet czasem problemy ze zwykłym dvd są.
<Tyczek> Oo
<Ashiren24> to sie instaluje ino kodeki
<Ashiren24> albo *mplayer tudziez vlc
<Tyczek> Chyba o czymś nie wiem. :P
<lisu> Tyczek: nie dziw się, weź sobie pod takim XP, który jest podobno najpopularniejszy ciągle bez dodatkowych kodeków odtwórz dvd
<lisu> ok koncze temat ide na F1
<lisu> o/
<Enlik> zium zium brrum,  och ach
<Cyr4x> siema pytanko
<Cyr4x> jak sie listuje odpalone procesy w terminalu
<Wilczek> htop
<qermit> ps aux
<Admc`> ps aux
<qermit> ls /proc/[0-9]*
<Cyr4x> o w zasadzie samo top wystarczylo
<qermit> względnie echo
<qermit> uiii bede miał spice na debianie :)
<Wilczek> Hej ho!
<Wilczek> Wódkę dają!
<Cynia> Wilczek` to polej  :)
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> kto konfigurowal aplikacje rss grafitti na facebooku ?
<Wilczek> A idź ty fejszbuku :P
<foreste> co lespsze rss 2.0
<foreste> czy rss atom ?
<Wilczek> Chyba RSS 2.0
<foreste> zrobilem integracje forum z fanpage
<foreste> z wybranymi dzialami
<foreste> tylko z linkiem source mam problem ;/
<foreste> Wilczek:  masz neta play ?
<foreste> jaki limit ?
<foreste> 10gb ?
<Wilczek> Jestem na fonie, bo wyjechałem z domu (a raczej zostałem tragicznie rozłączony z moją 'norą') ;)
<Wilczek> Wg. mnie internet mobilny to jakaś pomyłka. Zastanawiam się jak można używać tego na codzień
<Vorbis^> jeśli ktoś podróżuje to swietna sprawa
<Vorbis^> a jeśli nie to troche mniej
<Wilczek> Napisałem - na codzień. Bo w podróży świetnie się sprawdza
<Vorbis^> znam i takich co laptop nigdy nie opuszcza domu ale internet mobilny mają
<Vorbis^> a w domu tylko edge łapie :D
<Wilczek> foreste: moment... skąd wiesz?
<Vorbis^> * Wilczek (~Wilku@user-188-33-143-27.play-internet.pl) has joined #ubuntu-pl
<Vorbis^> * Wilczek (~Wilku@user-188-33-143-27.play-internet.pl) has quit (Changing host)
<Vorbis^> * Wilczek (~Wilku@unaffiliated/wilczek) has joined #ubuntu-pl
<foreste> [16:48] --> Wilczek dołączył do tego kanału (~Wilku@user-188-33-143-27.play-internet.pl).
<Vorbis^> właśnie mi sie konczy umowa z orange i nie wiem co brać
<Wilczek> Vorbis^ thx za info, trzeba przerobić ustawienia JedIrca
<Vorbis^> ktoś miał styczność z tą netią bez limitu?
<Wilczek> Teraz było tak jak poprzednio, czy bez zmiany hosta?
<Vorbis^> * Wilczek (~Wilku@user-46-112-115-23.play-internet.pl) has joined #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> ls
<BlessJah> nah
<Abbyt> WItam, mam FF5.0 na nowym ubuntu. Mam potworny zoom w FF, jak to poprawić. Ctr-  daje rqade do pewnego momentu. zoom level potrafi mi zmniejszyć zoom bardziej, ale jak tylko puszczam myszke to wraca do poprzedniego stanu.
<althorion> Ctrl+0?
<Abbyt> już se poradziłem zmieniłem zoom w about"config na false.
<althorion> Ew. Edycja -> Preferencje -> Treść -> Czcionki i kolory -> Zaawansowane -> minimalny rozmiar czcionki
<Abbyt> pozro
<BlessJah> Drathir: odtwarzacz ogg-ów?
<buber> HELO
<BlessJah> Drathir: google zwraca jedynie oggplay z sourceforge, ktory trzeba podpisac samemu
<anemus> po co odtwarzacz ogg?
<anemus> vlc ofb, reszta z kodekami
<BlessJah> anemus: symbian
<anemus> BlessJah: aaa archeologia...
<BlessJah> anemus: niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> w ogole wypas mam
<jacekowski>       [===>.................]  recovery = 16.7% (326674176/1948779648) finish=282.8min speed=95564K/sec
<jacekowski> tyle potrafi maultki arm zrobic
<jacekowski> zreszta ladne szybkie te nowe dyski
<jacekowski> 75M/s stary seagate 750G
<jacekowski> i kolo 100M/s nowe 2T WD i samsunga
<BlessJah> lisu: calosc sie rozbila o opcje -vn (nie jestem pewien czy jest to konieczne) i brak kodeka (a jednak)
<lisu> told ya
 * lisu szuka mp3 z soundtrackiem z gry lotus pod dosa
<foreste> http://www.facebook.com/pages/PolskiWolfenstein-e3x-Clan-of-Enemy-Territory/137742146272315
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ux73o2> (at www.facebook.com)
<firemark> lisu: a nie lepiej do amigi?
<firemark> lisu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFusm7Y-sJU
<lisu> firemark: :D nice
<anemus> heh, teraz procki na bazie tych z amigi ładują do agd ;P
<Wilku> lol
<przemo_rex> czesc wszystkim
<Wilku> Hej :)
<przemo_rex> chce zlozyc maszynke mającą służyć jako ruter i serwer plików i zastanawiam się jaki najtańszy procesor mógłbym wybrać, najlepiej, żeby system pracował z ddr3. Co będzie najlepsze?
<Admc`> przemo_rex: kup jakiś gotowy terminal na allegro
<Admc`> i podłącz do niego dysk usb
<Admc`> jeśli nie będzie miał kieszeni
<przemo_rex> Admc`: terminale nie są tanie
<Admc`> jaką kwotę rozumiesz przez słowo "tanio"
<Admc`> no a może router z portem USB
<Admc`> podłączysz do niego dysk usb i voila
<przemo_rex> nie chce systemu wbudowanego
<Admc`> a co powiesz na to: http://allegro.pl/terminal-neoware-ca100-800mhz-128mb-adapter-pci-i1731833868.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qfnef5> (at allegro.pl)
<przemo_rex> chce x86 z obslugą ddr3 i zastanawiam się jaki najtanszy procesor do tego wejdzie
<Admc`> a po co ci ddr3 do routera?
<Admc`> bez sensu
<jacekowski> bo ddr2 drogie
<Wilku> o.O
<Admc`> ale router i tak mało ramu potrzebuje
<Wilku> 4gb 200,-
<Admc`> mój ma 16 MB i działa elegancko
<Admc`> Wilku: ddr3 4 GB - 120 zł
<Admc`> prawie 2 razy taniej
<przemo_rex> ma byc uniwersalne, dzisiaj ruter jutro moze być mail server albo http, bez potrzeby wymiany plyty
<jacekowski> mowilem ze ddr2 drogie
<Admc`> przemo_rex: docelowo ile ta ma być ramu
<Admc`> myślę że core2duo po ustawieniu na 800 MHz dałby radę
<przemo_rex> max 8gb
<Admc`> i nie zużywałby dużo prądu
<anemus> heh najwyższy czas rozprzedać stacjonarkę...
<anemus> *rozsprzedać
<Admc`> anemus: jakie tam masz bebechy bo ja planuję kupić
<Admc`> nie potrzebuję laptopa od kiedy mam smartfona
<anemus> marne
<Admc`> ee
<Admc`> no to podziękuję
<Admc`> potrzebuję czegoś co ma cztery rdzenie
<Admc`> będę tam wirtualizował kilka systemów
<anemus> ee mam tylko dwa
<przemo_rex> Admc`: zastanawiam się czy celeron na podstawce 775 będzie pracował z ddr3
<Admc`> o ilę znajdziesz płytę z socketem 775 i ddr3
<Admc`> to powinno działać
<anemus> przemo_rex: zależy od płyty nie procesora
<anemus> w s775 nie wbudowanego w proca kontrolera
<przemo_rex> anemus: czyli wystarczy jesli procesor wejdzie na 775 i bedzie dzialal z taką pamięcią jaką obsługuje mostek?
<anemus> yep
<anemus> o ile płyta obsłuży procek
<anemus> s775 był tak długo robiony że...
<anemus> ja miałem na tej podstawce 5 zabawek
<przemo_rex> anemus: no, i celerona można dostać za 10zł
<anemus> przemo_rex: ale uważaj
<anemus> nowsze płyty mogą mieć problem z celkami na p4
<anemus> na stronie producenta płyty masz obsługiwane procki pod dany model
<przemo_rex> anemus: widzę, że chipset intel g41 obsługuje ddr3 i celerona d
<anemus> chipset, chipsetem - sprawdź konkretny model płyty
<anemus> są niuanse mikrokodu i zasilania z którymi konkretna płyta może mieć problem
<przemo_rex> anemus: spoko, będę sprawdzał.
<anemus> miałem problem z płytą na p35 i z dwurdzeniowym p4
<przemo_rex> anemus: ale już widzę, że mogę kupić zrobić elastyczny serwer za 300zł, taniej niż atom
<anemus> stacjonarki u mnie to stanowisko archeologiczne
<anemus> E3300/4GBDDR2/G31/160Samsung16MN7200+320Samsung32MB7200/GF8500
<przemo_rex> anemus: nie tak zle
<anemus> Celeron D (2,8)/915G/1GB/40GBHitachi7200/Integra na drugim...
<Wilku> Skończył się :D
<Wilku> ups
<anemus> Wilku: ?
<Wilku> anemus: To do kogoś na priva, a jestem na fonie i nie zauważyłem, że to zła karta ;)
<przemo_rex> dobra chłopaki, dzięki za pomoc. narazie
<Wilku> Jaka numerej ma najnowsza wersja irssi?
<Wilku> *numerek
<DaZ> sprawdz na stronie irssi? :f
<Wilku> Mam 4MB transferu tylko jeszcze, wolę nie
<Wilku> `g irssi
<Przekliniak> Wilku: Irssi - The client of the future: <http://irssi.org/>
<Wilku> :|
<Admc`> Wilku: Latest release version: 0.8.15
<Admc`> :*
<Wilku> Dzięki :*
<DaZ> pedały
<DaZ> >:
<Admc`> DaZ: odezwał się :P
<Wilku> DaZ: ty lepiej siedź cicho :P
<gjm> Bry
<Wilku> Hej :)
<Cyr4x> Używa ktoś może smplayera? Bo mi nie otwiera niektórych plików mp4
<Cyr4x> tzn nie wyświetla obrazu
<Cyr4x> co ciekawe ten sam plik odpalony z konsoli mplayerem idzie ok
<Admc`> Cyr4x: ja używam
<Admc`> tzn, mam zainstalowany
<Admc`> bo preferuję VLC
<Cyr4x> i odtwarza wszystkie pliki bez problemu?
<Admc`> podeślij jakiś niedziałajacy jak możesz
 * mati75 
<Cyr4x> mi przy niektórych mp4, zwłaszcza tych ripowanych z youtube szwankuje
<Cyr4x> dźwięk idzie obrazu nima tak jakbym zwykłe mp3 odpalił
<Admc`> to ci powiem czy u mnie działa
<anemus> Cyr4x: smplayer nakłada swoje konfigi na mplayera - poszukaj w ustawieniach
<Admc`> bo ja na co dzień używam VLC (IMO lepszy), SMplayera używam tylko jak coś w VLC nie dziala
<Cyr4x> właśnie w ustawieniach juz zmieniałem co sie da
<anemus> ja używam smp bo jedynie tam mogę ładny obraz ustawić
<Admc`> a czym charakteryzuje się ładny obraz
<Cyr4x> http://marcinw.hopto.org/cosmicgate.mp4
<Cyr4x> tu macie coś co nie działa
<Admc`> i jaką masz kartę graficzną?
<Cyr4x> a odpalone mplayerem z konsoli hula
<Cyr4x> co ciekawe tak się dzieje od 10.10 w starszych wersjach systemu problemu nie było
<anemus> Admc`: na laptopie integra intela
<Admc`> może ściagnij tarball statycznie skompilowany
<Admc`> i używaj starszej wersji
<Cyr4x> ee bez sensu
<Admc`> Cyr4x: u mnie działa
<Admc`> masz coś spieprzone
<Admc`> spróbuj sterowników z xorg-edgers
<Admc`> może połatali
<Cyr4x> ale sterowników do czego?
<Admc`> do karty graficznej
<Cyr4x> ja mam nvidie
<Cyr4x> tu karta graficzna nie ma nic do rzeczy
<Admc`> ma
<Cyr4x> to jest coś związane z nowszą wersją mplayer
<Drathir> Cyr4x: zmien konwerter
<Drathir> re
<Admc`> obraz jest dekodowany przez kartę
<Cyr4x> tzn konwerter?
<Admc`> jeśli masz nowoczesną kartę
<Drathir> witam wszystkich...
<Cyr4x> no ale to dlaczego na mplayer to działa
<Cyr4x> a na smplayer nie
<Cyr4x> mam video ustawione na gl (szybkie)
<Cyr4x> ale zmiana na inną opcję nie pomaga
<Admc`> Cyr4x: a dekodowanie przez vdpau nie pomaga?
<Cyr4x> hah mam
<Cyr4x> wystarczyło w configu mplayer dodac [extension.mp4]
<Cyr4x> demuxer=mov
<Drathir> Admc`: jak kartę ? Z kodeków korzysta...
<Admc`> Drathir: obraz jest dekodowany przez GPU a nie CPU jeśli masz nowoczesną nvidię
<Drathir> Admc`: domyślnie nie powinien korzystać z wbudowanego dekodera w kartę...
<Cyr4x> jest
<Cyr4x> o ile masz ustawione gl i direct rendering
<Cyr4x> na jakimś xv pewnie będzie szło softwarowo
<Cyr4x> chociaż ja nie widzę żadnej różnicy w prędkości
<Admc`> Cyr4x: widać różnicę w obciażeniu cpu
<Admc`> przy renderowaniu przez  cpu ma obciążenie około 15%
<Admc`> a przy gpu 2-3%
<Drathir> Cyr4x: pusc full hd będzie różnica
<Admc`> to co pisałem tyczyło się 480p
<anemus> xv(1-Intel(R) Video Overlay) u mnie daje rozsądne efekty
<anemus> na integrze intela
<anemus> na kompie z nvidią to tylko Totem jest ;P
<Cyr4x> no na gl przy 720p jest mniejsze zużycie procesora
<Cyr4x> ale niedużo mniejsze
<anemus> nie mam żadnego hd pod ręką żeby sprawdzić ;F
<Admc`> ja mam filmik 720p i jak wyłączę wszystko w tle to chodzi płynnie
<Admc`> a moje gpu nie obsłujuje dekodowania sprzętowego :/
<anemus> Intel GMA HD u mnie niby wspiera
<anemus> Admc`: ale z gl zdale się wystarczy wsparcie dla ogl
<anemus> *zdaje
<Admc`> anemus: musi być wsparcie dla vdpau albo va-api
<anemus> moja wspiera to drugie
<anemus> Admc`: jaka karta?
<Admc`> anemus: radeon xpress 200m
<Admc`> stary złom
<anemus> no tak, linuksowe przekleństwo ;\
<Admc`> nie działa najgorzej
<Admc`> nawet stare gry działają :)
<Cyr4x> mi na vdpau w ogóle obrazu nie wyświetla
<anemus> myślałem o czymś z AMD ale poczekam na wysyp llano
<Admc`> Cyr4x: karta jaka?
<Cyr4x> geforce 7600 gs albo gt juz nie pamiętam
<Cyr4x> czyli sprzętowo hulać musi
<Cyr4x> a nie
<Admc`> nie musi
<Cyr4x> jak widzę od serii 8 vdpau jest obsługiwane
<Admc`> dopiero od gf 8xxxx jest
<Admc`> :P
<Cyr4x> no ale na gl i tak hula
<anemus> Admc`: z tego co widzę to gl i gl2 wystarczy wsparcie dla ogl
<anemus> vdpau lub va-api i podobne odnoszą się do dedykowanych dekoderów
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-23
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry.
<sq3pmk> bry.
<StarryNight> bry bry
<Voldenet> Co wy tak rano siedzicie?
<Voldenet> Ktoś ma dzisiaj szkołę oprócz mnie?
<Voldenet> Bo ja do szóstej klasy chodzę i mam takie fajne zajęcia
<Voldenet> rysujemy kredkami i zbieramy liście
<Voldenet> jak ktoś jest w klasie biologicznej to po kupach psa uczą się rozpoznawać rasę
<ChaosEngine> ew
<ChaosEngine> tfu, re
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<m477> re
<Voldenet> re
<gjm> \o
<qermit> o?
<bastetmilo> mam świeży system, próbuje uruchomić sublime text - oczywiście wyskoczyło że nie może otowrzyć pliku czy chce doistalować pypar
<bastetmilo> no to zainstalowałam
<bastetmilo> i nadal nie chce się otworzyć, tylko wyskakuje to głupie pypar i tworzy jakieś durne pliki
<bastetmilo> nie będę już pisać jak bardzo straszliwie muli Ubuntu i łapie zawiechy. Nie wiem dlaczego :(
<wqq> czas wypróbować inne distro :)
<bastetmilo> wqq: nie mam czasu na to. W piątek zmieniłam laptopa, na poprzednim było dobrze :/
<gjm> W terminalu odpalasz?
<kichawa> bastetmilo: przyjrzyj sie pamieci
<bastetmilo> gjm: jak mam to zrobić? Nie pamietam jak sie uruchamia programy w pythonie
<bastetmilo> kichawa: mam 2GB ramu, ale wczesniej tez tyle miałam
<gjm> $ python(2,3) nazwa_pliku.py
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: w /var/log masz logi, polecam wejść na roota (sudo su) ls -lt /var/log | head
<Voldenet> tam może być coś o tym, dlaczego muli
<Voldenet> (zawartość plików polecam przeglądać lessem - less /var/log/nazwapliku)
<Voldenet> q się wychodzi, strzałkami się przewija, end i home idą na koniec/początek pliku
<Damn3d> czy Ubuntu wspolpracuje z telefonem komorkowym Cyfrowego Polsatu? tj czy go wykryje etc?
<gjm> Mistrz
<Damn3d> tj CP-100
<Damn3d> http://www.pablik.pl/index.php/3726/cp-100-komorka-cyfrowego-polsatu.html
<Damn3d> O ten
<Voldenet> go można tylko po usb ładować
<Damn3d> ale czy mozna przerzucac pliki?
<Damn3d> jezeli nie to czy w najblizszym czasie planowane jest napisanie sterownika do telefonu cyfrowego polsatu ktory znalazl by sie w kernelu?
<gjm> Na przykład empetrójki z kolędami?
<Damn3d> czy cyfrowy polsat w ogole ma otwarte sterowniki?
<Damn3d> i czy to prawda, ze na telefonie cyfrowego polsatu jest juz android 6.3 ?
<m477> android 6.3, no chyba nie
<AaaA> Damn3d: a daja do tego paszport polsatu?
<ChaosEngine> a w jakiej odległości od dekodera ten telefon działa? ;-P
<ChaosEngine> i czy ma ładowarkę samochodową
<bastetmilo> PWr to nie jest normalna uczelnia.
<lisu> bastetmilo: pokaż mi normalną x] (w myśl: ... czym różni się wyższa uczelnia od domu wariatów? ... w domu wariatów przynajmniej personel jest normalny)
<bastetmilo> lisu: jeśli chodzi o proces rekrutacji to mam porówanie z Uniwerkiem we Poznaniu. W Poznaniu było normalnie.
<NightWis1`> sasuke: ?
<BlessJah> no po prostu nie mogę tego nie skomentować
<BlessJah> edukacja.cl to taki test wstępny
<BlessJah> jak prośba o wysłanie ksera skradzionej/zgubionej karty kredytowej
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ^
<lisu> BlessJah: e? 404 tam jest.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: akurat już nie mówiłam o edukacji.cl - byłam dziś złozyć papiery, bo ostatni dzień dziś był na to.
<sasuke> NightWis1`: a tak mi sie kojarzy nick z IRCnetu.
<BlessJah> lisu: no jest, a to w czymś przeszkadza?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ale jaja będą na tym Polconie we Wrocławiu.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: czemu?
<bastetmilo> co się stało?
<Damn3d> Strasburger będzie
<Damn3d> z programem kabaretowym
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No jest 'blok 2012', gdzie będą ufoki.
<ftpd> Znaczy kretyni wierzący w ufo.
<ftpd> Daninek, Cebula, Zagórski. Klimaty Aniołów Nieba, Aśtara Szerana, Jaszczurów z Kosmosu itp.
<ftpd> Np. Zagórski uważa, że 'afera szcsepionkowa' jest dlatego, że Jaszczury nakazały depopulację Polski, żeby obsadzić zamiast ludzi więcej ukrytych Jaszczurów.
<gjm> A to nie prawda?
<bastetmilo> O żesz
<bastetmilo> faktycznie. Jaja. Kosmiczne jaja! :>
<ftpd> Ta, dzisiaj na Fapliście był wielki flame o tym znowu.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: i oni tak będą opowiadać o tych jaszczurkach z kosmosu na polconie? I pokazywać kto jest ukrytym jaszczurem, tak jak prawicowcy mówią kto jest Żydem?
 * DaZ nie mówi kto jest żydem
<ftpd> Chyba tak.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Generalnie przez _długo_ budowany był 'w normalnym świecie' obraz fantastów - ludzi, którzy o takich rzeczach _czytają książki_,
<ftpd> natomiast blok naukowy na Polconie 2012 to będze zlot ludzi, którzy w to _wierzą_.
<ftpd> Jak to świetnie podsumował Ausir: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/601009_10151081641699533_584813097_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cqp2jlo> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<BlessJah> ftpd: a jest jakiś test na jaszczura?
<ftpd> BlessJah: No idea.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Idź na Polcon na blok naukowy i spytaj.
<bastetmilo> Zaraz. Blok naukowy na konwencie fanów fantastyki?
<DaZ> drugie powieki w poprzek
<gjm> Przestrasz kogoś i patrz czy odpada mu ogon
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tak. Tyle, że na innych konwentach on jest... nieco inny. Dałbym Ci linki porównawcze, ale miesiąc przed imprezą Polcon we Wrocławiu nie opublikował jeszcze swojego programu, więc linki do Pyrkonu albo Polconu 2011 mogłoby zostać uznane jako reklama mojej działalności.
<bastetmilo> możesz dać na priv
<Damn3d> albo np zmien nicka na brygida13 na chwile
<Damn3d> i wtedy wklej
<ftpd> Wiesz, my mieliśmy wykłady profesorów o teorii gier, oni mają Zagórskiego i Danikena...
<Damn3d> bedzie ze niby nie ty
<DaZ> twojej działalności? >:
<DaZ> jesteś jaszczuroludziem?
<DaZ> czy jak.
<ftpd> sob 11:00 - "The Alien Legacy w perspektywie filozoficznej" dr Wiesław Małecki
<ftpd> sob 18:00 - Magiczne miejsca tradycji celtyckiej Dorota Guttfeld
<Damn3d> mam pytanie
<Damn3d> moge przyjechać z psem ciułałą, czy pies ciułała bedzie musial w domu zostac?
<Damn3d> pytam bo do obozu w oświęcimiu np nie wpuscili
<ftpd> Możesz. Ja chciałem przyjechać z moim psem pudelkiem, ale mojego psa pudelka porawł jaszczomb.
<DaZ> jaszczomp
<Damn3d> a jaki to jest pies pudełko ?
<ftpd> Taki kanciasty.
<Damn3d> dziwny jestes nie gadam z tobą
<ftpd> Nareszcie <3
<Damn3d> chyba ze przeprosisz
<ftpd> Przepraszam tylko Prezydenta.
<BlessJah> prezydenta?
<gjm> Żaka Sziraka
<ftpd> Nie. Prezydent był tylko jeden. Ale już nie żyje [*].
<Damn3d> praktycznie rzecz biorąc to jest drugi jeszcze taki sam
<Damn3d> tyle ze juz nie jest prezydentem
<ftpd> No to się nie liczy.
<Damn3d> lepszy taki niż żaden
<ftpd> Wolę Janusza Maja.
<Damn3d> no tak
<Damn3d> on przynajmniej żyje
<gjm> Przypomniało mi się że nie ma być polityki
<xz_> możecie polecić jakieś słuchawki do gier?
<xz_> I dlaczego stellseries siberia v2 ssie?
<gjm> Kolejny nawiedzony?
<mati75> wujek google prawde ci powie
<mati75> a tak poza tym ktoś na linuksie gra?
<xz_> mati75, ja gram
<xz_> wujek google nic mi nie mówi
<xz_> jedni coś polecają a drudzy to kategorycznie odradzają
<xz_> sprzeczne informacje znajduje
<CookieM_> ja mam słuchawki trusta
<xz_> szukam czegoś wysokiej jakości
<xz_> tak do 400 zł
<CookieM_> niezłe podbicie basów dają, poręczne
<xz_> i tylko do gier właściwie
<xz_> bo do słuchania muzyki mam inne
<gjm> Polecam: ceneo.pl, to kanał Ubuntu
<xz_> gjm, gram na linuksie więc wszystko się zgadza :)
<gjm> Ale słuchawki to słuchawki, jeszcze żebyś się pytał czy będą kompatybilne, to rozumiem
<PushUpek> xz_: same słuchawki, czy z mikrofonem?
<xz_> z mikrofonem
<xz_> przejrzałem setki modeli
<xz_> jak już wydawało mi się, że coś znalazłem
<xz_> to znajdywałem kilka opini kategorycznie ich odradzających
<xz_> na forum mp3store.pl też porównania debilne jakieś
<xz_> porównują słuchawki za 300 zł z tymi za 700 zł
<xz_> i stwierdzają na końcu, że te za 300 zł są do niczego i żeby brać te za 700 zł
<BlessJah> poszukaj na jakichś audiofilskich forach, tutaj raczej nie znajdziesz pomocy
<PushUpek> w sklepie proline masz opinie pod produktem, tam może zobacz
<PushUpek> 700zł za słuchawki do grania? lol
<xz_> sennheiser pc 360
<xz_> 750 zł na proline
<CookieM_> no sennheiser to sprzęt tzw. referencyjny
<xz_> ale ktoś inny twierdził, że one są nie wygodne i bardzo dociskają do uszu
<xz_> ok, olewam hejterów
<xz_> biorę steelseries
<xz_> nic lepszego nie widzę
<xz_> Jak w ogóle można proponować słuchawki do gier bez mikrofonu?
<PushUpek> ja mam takie :P bo po nocy gram i żeby domownikom nie przeszkadzać
<PushUpek> a że nie pykam online, więc mnie mikrofon grzeje
<CookieM_> to sennheiser robi słuchawki z mikrofonem?
<xz_> tak
<xz_> i to najdroższe z gatunku
<PushUpek> taaa, np te dedykowane do iphonów :D
<xz_> poza tym iPhony mają fatalną jakość dźwięku
<xz_> do nich najtańsze słuchawki będą ok
<PushUpek> nie wiem, ja tam swojego używam do dzwonienia ;)
<xz_> najlepszą kartę dźwiękową z telefonów ma chyba samsung galaxy s1
<xz_> bo do galaxy s2 wsadzili jakąś tandetną yamahę
<PushUpek> dobra czas wracać do refaktoryzowania tego shitowego css :/
<mati75> słuchawki z mikrofonem podłączone go zintegrowanego realtreka
<mati75> i potem są opinie jakie są
<szkodnik> hello
<foreste> czesc
<BlessJah> mati75: do tego muzyka ściągnięta przez nieekranowane kable o żałosnych parametrach
<PushUpek> BlessJah: raczej muzyka w mp3 128kbps :D
<BlessJah> nie, to na pewno wina kabli
<ftpd> http://shitstorm.pl/obrazek.php?1097
<ftpd> Lol.
<szkodnik> obiadek na jutro gotowy :)
<kretu> szkodnik: ty nadal kateos używasz, czy mi się persony pomyliły?
<ftpd> To to coś jeszcze istnieje?
<kretu> ftpd: chyba nie
<kretu> umarło
<kretu> developerów zabrakło
<szkodnik> kretu, ja?
<szkodnik> skad taki pomysl?:D
<szkodnik> nienie, zadnych takich wynalazkow
<szkodnik> mam co z zyciem robic
<BlessJah> ftpd: dobre, perełka
<BlessJah> nie spodziewałbym się takiego czegoś na takim portalu
<kretu> szkodnik: to widocznie pomyliłem cie ze suitch
<kretu> przepraszam
<kretu> jakoś mi się tak kojarzyło, że któraś niewiasta lobbowała za tym śmiesznym systemem
<szkodnik> ahm
<szkodnik> ja tu jedynie za kotami logbbuje ;)
<szkodnik> a kty, jak powszechnie wiadomo, nie sa smieszne
<kretu> ja nie lobbuje, same mi się na kolana lobbują
<kretu> i zejść nie chcą
<szkodnik> hmm
<szkodnik> moje dzisiaj spokojniej
<szkodnik> tylko leza pod nogami
 * qermit wrócił
<kretu> qermit: mamy ci gratulowac, czy co?
<qermit> kretu: możesz teraz uklęknąć jeżeli lubisz
<qermit> kretu: gdzie wizard?
<kretu> qermit: klękał nie będe
<kretu> wizard twierzi, ze kończy z ircami
<ftpd> Mógł się chociaż pożegnać.
<kretu> czyli za miesiąc tu wróci
<qermit> weź go walnij ode mnie
<qermit> walnij mu z liścia i powiedz że od qermita
<kretu> qermit: za póxno, już się wytoczył ode mnie
<gjm> I ode mnie!
<qermit> gjm: ty masz też jednego na kredyt ode mnie
<qermit> kretu: to następnym razem
<kretu> ok
<gjm> qermit: Priv?
<qermit> gjm: ?
<Biszkopcik> ktoś stad umie sklikać maskarade w iptables?
<ftpd> A to wyzwanie?
<Biszkopcik> no
<Biszkopcik> ktory raz juz podchodze, i nie moge dac rady ;x
<gjm> Jak tam firma Biszkopt?
<Biszkopcik> na wszystkie sposoby kombinuje
<ftpd> http://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables
<ftpd> Duude...
<Biszkopcik> ftpd: poradnikow mi nie dawaj
<Biszkopcik> bo zaden z nich nie dziala ;>
<ftpd> iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<ftpd> Tyle.
<Biszkopcik> ftpd: robilem
<Biszkopcik> nie idzie
<ftpd> A na forwardzie masz okejkę?
<Biszkopcik> tak
<Biszkopcik> jak coś z tego ogarniasz , to chodz na pm przedstawie ci szczegóły
<ftpd> Hmm. To nie wiem, mi zawsze działało. Taki hint, chociaż może być na Linuksach inwalidą: na BSD trzeba było jeszcze zrobić w sysctl net.ip.forward na 1
<qermit> Biszkopcik: iptables-save , ip a, ip r
<qermit> no i sysctl -a
<Biszkopcik> ftpd: mam
<Biszkopcik> qermit: mam
<Biszkopcik> nie idzie ni cholery
<ftpd> Sam sobie 'idź na pm'. Po to jest kanał, żeby na kanale pytać, bo może ktoś inny się dołączy albo po prostu skorzysta jutro.
<qermit> Biszkopcik: jesteś botem?
<Biszkopcik> qermit: hm?
<qermit> skoro masz, to po co zawracasz gitare
<ftpd> Masz dwa interfejsy, tak?
<Biszkopcik> tak
<Biszkopcik> przekleje ci to co napisalem na innym kanale
<Biszkopcik> poczekaj
<ftpd> I co chcesz znatować z czego?
<ftpd> Tylko nie tu mi przeklej...
<qermit> ftpd: dlaczego to powiedziałeś
<qermit> już czekałem żeby go wykopać
<ftpd> qermit: Żeby Ci nie dawać pretekstu :P
<qermit> sprytny
<Biszkopcik> qermit: masz mnie za idiote? ;)
<qermit> Biszkopcik: oczywiście
<Biszkopcik> troche powagi, kolego
<ftpd> Istnieje taka ewentualność.
<ftpd> U, jesteście kolegami?
<qermit>  2342 < qermit> Biszkopcik: iptables-save , ip a, ip r
<ftpd> To teraz tylko musicie sobie puścić Boba Marleya.
<qermit>  2343 < Biszkopcik> qermit: mam
<Biszkopcik> dobra, nie istotne, chciałem sie dopytać, wy zgrywacie takich a nie innych
<Biszkopcik> nie trzeba
<Biszkopcik> koniec tematu ;)
<ftpd> Ja się nie znam na iptables. Ostatnio qermit się ze mnie śmiał.
<qermit> ftpd: ej, ja się z ciebie nie śmiałem
<gjm> Biszkopcik: Jak firma?
<qermit> zwyczajnie na ambicje chciałem ci wjechać
<ftpd> qermit: A daj mi spokój, po co iptables? Skąd ja to mam pamiętać? W firmie klikamy firewalle na Cisco ASA i innych tego typu appliance, to mogłem od lat nie robić nic w ajpitejbels.
<Biszkopcik> gjm: a co chcesz?
<Biszkopcik> gjm: bo nie rozumiem twojego pytania w tym momencie
<Biszkopcik> dobrze, to wystarczy?
<gjm> Biszkopcik: Zarobiłeś już coś? :D
<Biszkopcik> gjm: ksiazke piszesz?
<gjm> Pytam grzecznie
<gjm> :<
<ftpd> Jaką masz firmę, Biszkopcik?
<ftpd> W sensie, jaka działalnośc (nazwy nie musisz podawać, spoko).
<m477> heroot
<ftpd> heroot?
<m477> wejdz na kanal
<Biszkopcik> ftpd: nie
<ftpd> 23:53:04 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#heroot] Witamy na oficjalnym kanale firmy Heroot (http://heroot.pl). Wymagamy kultury osobistej, dobrego zachowania oraz kodowania  UTF-8. Baw się dobrze z naszą społecznością!
<ftpd> heroot.pl, ok
<Biszkopcik> ftpd: lol
<ftpd> LOL
<Biszkopcik> ftpd: a widzisz zeby tam byla ta firma?
<Biszkopcik> ;>
<ftpd> Biszkopcik: Masz firmę 'innowacyjna obsługa firm i instytucji', a nie umiesz zrobić nata na Ubuntu?
<ftpd> Lol.
<Biszkopcik> no ja pierdole
<gjm> Biszkopcik: Język
<m477> lol
<ftpd> qermit: Proszę, oto Twój pretekst.
<ftpd> Ech. A tak chciałem pomóc.
<m477> haha
<m477> co za ludzie
 * qermit wins
 * m477 owns
<ftpd> Ale no ej.
<ftpd> Ja nie umiałem iptables (a konkretniej - nie wiedziałem, co robić po napisaniu sobie rulesetu, w sensie jakieś iptables-save i takie tam), ale ja mam darmową shellownię dla znajomych z irca/muda.
<gjm> 23:55 -!- gjm was kicked from #heroot by Biszkopcik [gjm]
<gjm> ;_;
<ftpd> A nie "cześć, jestem szefem firmy PRO-admin, jak się robi nata?".
<ftpd> 23:56:50 [freenode] !--   >>> Cannot join #heroot without an Invite
<ftpd> ;-)
<m477>  1ST
<gjm> Newermajnd
<gjm> Myślałem że jest mądrzejszy
<qermit> m477: klokfajl
<qermit> ftpd: dlatego ja po pierwszej jego odpowiedzi już wiedziałem że coś z nim jest nieteges
<m477> ale sie odgryzl
<ftpd> qermit: Ale przyznaj, wmanewrowałem go zawodowo. Stracił cierpliwość i NAPISAŁ BRZYDKIE SŁOWO.
<ftpd> Idę się nagrodzić pysznym papierosem, z tej okazji.
<m477> tak jestes mistrzem
<m477> no i do tego kiepska nagorda
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvSZbqCIdS0
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Gość z Bloku Naukowego na Polconie <3
<BlessJah> tej, ta ichnia strona wam też nie pokazuje ogonków?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Kogo ichnia?
<PushUpek> ftpd: będzie tam o ludziach jaszczurach?:D
<ftpd> PushUpek: Nie.
<ftpd> http://www.radiobc.org/LW/zapowiedz.mp3
<ftpd> Tu masz.
<PushUpek> ftpd: thx, otwieram piwo i słucham :D
<ftpd> PushUpek: Dotarłeś już do Moniki, która jest serwerem?
<ftpd> Albo chociaż siódmej gęstości?
<PushUpek> ftpd: ja też tak chcę pstryk! :D
<PushUpek> i łączyć się z inną galaktyką
<PushUpek> omg oni tak na trzeźwo?:D
<ftpd> Oni się nie kładą...
<PushUpek> "oprogramowania człowieka nie mają" ;D
<PushUpek> typy ładnie ciągną z babki :D
<Andrze> witam
<PushUpek> bry
<Andrze> Nie wiecie moze czym moge polaczyc sie z ubuntu unity przez sftp chodzi mi o odpowiednik remote desktop windows, no machine ktorego korzystam na debianie nie radzi sobie z unity
<Andrze> Sorry nie sftp tylko ssh
<ftpd> Ale jakie unity?
<ftpd> ssh się łączy z terminala.
<ftpd> Co Ty chcesz _dokładnie_ zrobić? Bo chyba trochę nie wiesz, o co chcesz zapytać albo mylisz pojęcia.
<Andrze> Unity pasek boczny nowa wersja ubuntu
<nythrow> Witam Panowie...
<ftpd> I chcesz się połączyć z innym komputerem, tak jak w RDP, w sensie, żebyś widział jego 'pulpit'?
<Andrze> Dokladnie
<ftpd> To vnc jakieś musisz wziąć. Na docelowej maszynie serwer, po stronie Twojej stacji klient.
<ftpd> Możesz odpalić ssh z XForwarding, ale to trochę nie do tego służy.
<ftpd> Bo to raczej do odpalania pojedynczych aplikacji graficznych ze zdalnego serwera na swoim komputerze.
<Andrze> Tak ale vnc odblokowuje dodatkowy port
<nythrow> Gdzie do diabła w Unity jest tray?
<ftpd> nythrow: Na górze po prawej, koło zegarka, tam gdzie ikonka wifi?
<ftpd> Andrze: Za pomocą ssh nie zrobisz: 00:52:03 |        ftpd   | I chcesz się połączyć z innym komputerem, tak jak w RDP, w sensie, żebyś widział jego 'pulpit'?
<nythrow> ftpd, Aha. Odpaliłem Pidgin i ni kija go tam nie widzę...
<Andrze> A chce po 22 porcie
<nythrow> Chyba, że mam go szukać w indicator...
<ftpd> Andrze: Bo to 'trochę' nie do tego służy.
<ftpd> nythrow: A może w defaulcie on nie ma trayowej ikonki? Weź sobacz w opcjach.
<ftpd> Nie pamiętam, wieki temu używałem takich rzeczy.
<nythrow> ftpd, Jest.
<ftpd> nythrow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67312/how-do-i-enable-the-pidgin-system-tray-icon
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cpz73rq> (at askubuntu.com)
<ftpd> O widzisz.
<ftpd> Nie wiedziałem.
<ftpd> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<ftpd> Ostatnia odpowiedź też działa.
<Andrze> Korzystam na debianie z no machine ale z najnowszym ubuntu nie dziala
<Andrze> Poprawnie
<ftpd> Bo oni to faktycznie zagregowali w jedno, z tym śmiesznym 'messages'. Tam masz klienta XMPP (Empathy), którego możesz sobie podmienić na pidgina.
<ftpd> (Ale to Empathy było całkiem ok.)
<ftpd> Andrze: No to to jest NX-client przecież.
<ftpd> I on też nie chodzi po 22.
<nythrow> ftpd, Right.
<nythrow> A można animacje powywalać w tym Unity?
<nythrow> I menu przywrócić do aplikacji?
<ftpd> No idea, nie używam. Ale pewnie tak, gdzieś w jakimś general settings.
<nythrow> A nie to makowskie.
<ftpd> Menu do aplikacji tak.
<nythrow> Hał?
<nythrow> Bo w ustawieniach systemu tego nie widzę...
<ftpd> Dżiza, Ty masz bana na Googlu?
<ftpd> http://lightrush.ndoytchev.com/random-1/howtodisableglobalapplicationmenuinunityonubuntu1104natty
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d3r4obf> (at lightrush.ndoytchev.com)
<ftpd> Przecież to dają w 2-3 hicie po wpisaniu 'unity disable global menu'.
<ftpd> Zakładam, że 'unity disable animations' będzie tak samo pomocne.
<ftpd> Trochę samodzielności ;-)
<Andrze> Nx client domyslnie dziala mi na 22 porcie
<nythrow> Korzystałem z Ubuntu z dwa lata temu, chłoipie, wywaliłem oczęta swoje jak je zobaczyłem teraz.
<ftpd> Korzystałem z linuksa na desktopie w 2008 ostatnio ;-)
<ftpd> A pamiętam, że Google umi.
<nythrow> ftpd, Łot? Zuo.
<Andrze> Chyba bede zmuszony vnc zainstalowac i zestawic tunel.
<ftpd> nythrow: Czemu?
<Andrze> Chyba bede zmuszony vnc zainstalowac i zestawic tunel.
<ftpd> Andrze: Jeszcze raz napisz, bo nie zapamiętamy.
<Andrze> Sorry pisze z telefonu i cos sie przyblokowalo
<ftpd> Respekt. Ircowanie z telefonu to katorga.
<ftpd> nythrow: Generalnie, to Kup Maka™.
<PushUpek> kurde wnet nową wersję osx trzeba instalować :F
<ftpd> E?
<ftpd> Ale przecież jeszcze nie wyszedł ML.
<ftpd> Podobno jutro ma wyjść.
<PushUpek> w tym tygodniu ponoć
<PushUpek> ciekawe czy faktycznie zarządzanie pamięcią poprawili
<ftpd> No. Muszę w miarę od razu kupić i zainstalować, żeby móc merytorycznie kretynów na myapple.pl stopować.
<ftpd> :P
<PushUpek> :D
<PushUpek> a tam, merytorycznie ban za banem i po kłopocie :P
<ftpd> Nie mam uprawnień do banowania.
<ftpd> Jestem tylko prostym moderatorem, banowanie jest stanowisko wyżej :(
<PushUpek> to lipa
<BlessJah> meh, klawiatura ekranowa + awesome sprawdza się średnio :|
<PushUpek> zdam projekt, to zainstaluję, może dysk SSD przykupię, hmm
<nythrow> ftpd, Niby dlaczego?
<ftpd> nythrow: Bo jest najlepszym systemem desktopowym ever. Działa wszystko out of the box, nie trzeba kombinować, jest bardzo sensownie rozwiązana integracja prawie-wszystkiego, a jak potrzebujesz, masz pod ręką normalny, ludzki terminal i możesz wyklikać to, czego z GUI się 'nie da'.
<ftpd> PushUpek: No ja mam niby MBP mid 2009, to staroć. Ale po wsadzeniu mu 8 GB ramu i Vertexa3 jest demonem.
<nythrow> Kurwa.. Całe Unity opiera się na Compizie?
<ftpd> W grudniu będę zmieniał, może do tego czasu pojawią się 13" z retiną. Bo 15" to dla mnie za duża kobyła. Na biurko wporzo, albo na korpomeeting, ale już pół-wisieć w szafie serwerowej opierając go na kablach to tak średnio.
<ftpd> nythrow: Generalnie bardzo nad tym ubolewam, ale regulamin tego kanału zabrania publicznie kurwiać, nawet o 1:16 CEST.
<PushUpek> ftpd: właśnie mam zamiar kupić 8gb i jakiś SSD ;) zobaczymy
<nythrow> ftpd, Może to i dobrze..
<PushUpek> ja tam z retiną poczekam do nowe wersji w przyszłym roku. Jakoś średnio wierzę w prototypy rynkowe Appla :D
<ftpd> Nie no, ja tylko komputerów używam. Miałem iPhone 1st gen, ale teraz się Androiduję; tablet przy moim stylu używania komputera (90% czasu to Terminal i ssh) jest bez sensu.
<ftpd> Jakby nie to, że w korpo mamy Exchange, używałbym do poczty mutta, jak człowiek ;-)
<Cyr4x> poczta pod konsolę :D\
<ftpd> No oczywiście. Całe życie. Mutt do poczty, slrn do usenetu, irssi do irca.
<nythrow> Panowie...
<ftpd> AaaA: Czemu ircujesz z jakiegoś gówna, które Cię wywala, a nie jak człowiek, z takiego super shella, jaki masz? ;-)
<Cyr4x> a wszystko to w gnome terminal? :D
<ftpd> No nie.
<ftpd> W urxvt.
<nythrow> W czym szukać problemu, jeśli po wyborze OSa w GRUB mam z 2 minuty zwisu z fioletowym ekranem, a potem dopiero widzę ekran bootowania.
<ftpd> nythrow: W sieci najczęściej. Tam pod tym jest 'still waiting for network <cośtam>' zwykle.
<ftpd> Zresztą, naciśnij sobie Esc przy tym fioletowym ekranie (jak nie zadziała Esc, ciśnij F2) i przeczytaj.
<ftpd> Cyr4x: Gnome jest dla mnie bardzo no-no. KDE i inne Xfce też. Używałem całe życie fluxboxa mając linuksy.
<Cyr4x> źle
<Cyr4x> bo gnome (fallback oczywiście) jest bardzo tak tak
<ftpd> Jeden lubi pomarańcze, a drugiemu się nogi pocą - jak mawiają.
<ftpd> Ja wolałem bardziej minimalistyczne setupy.
<Cyr4x> to idź umyj nogi bo ja lubię pomarańcze :D
<ftpd> http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/fluxbox.jpg
<ftpd> O, takie o.
<ftpd> To mój shot z jakiegoś 2007.
<nythrow> ftpd, A zarzuć current.
<Cyr4x> prawdziwie minimalistyczny to jest szary tekst na czarnym tle i prawdziwy admin tak pracuje :)
<jacekowski> jestem na takim zadupiu ze 3g nie ma
<ftpd> nythrow: http://d.pr/i/7MaQ
<nythrow> ftpd, Hmmm...
<ftpd> Cyr4x: No. Jak mam się skupić, terminal idzie na full screen, w nim milion tabów i jechane ;-)
<ftpd> Ale ten scrrnshot contest wygrałem wtedy jakimś gnome.
<ftpd> Aż poszukam!
<ftpd> http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/gnome.png
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Defaultowe ustawienia + kilka ładnych ikonek odpowiednio ustawionych.
<Cyr4x> ee
<ftpd> No nie?
<ftpd> Dobra, idę pod jakiś prysznic, potem futuramka i spać.
<nythrow> futuco?
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> nythrow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futurama
<ftpd> Klasyka.
<nythrow> Aaaa..
<PushUpek> dobra czas na kolejne piwo i trzeba w coś postrzelać :D
<ftpd> Re.
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/796585/ i skasowało jednak. Co robię źle?
<Cyr4x> dupny flash mi się wykrzacza w chrome :(
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-24
<PushUpek> czas na Simpsonów ;]
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale ogólnie z tymi obowiązkowymi szczepieniami (z zablokowaniem tej ustawy) to ma rację gość.
<bastetmilo> pomijam oczywiście jaszczurki, bo do nich jeszcze nie doszedł :)
<gjm> \o
<drakhan> o/
<drakhan> w końcu zajebista pogoda, śniadanie i na plażę \o/
<bastetmilo> coś mi pyka w głośniku. Co to może byc? I nie zawsze się to dzieje.
<ChaosEngine> membrana, batam tsss!
<bastetmilo> uruchomiłam komputer ponownie, przestało
<ChaosEngine> prawie jak łindołs
<bastetmilo> zarypiście. Wlączyłam firefoksa, chrome i zaczęło znów
<wqq> przeglądarki walczą i to są odgłosy tej walki
<bastetmilo> ok... wygląda na to, że przez chrome się to robi.
<ChaosEngine> bastetmilo: flasha spróbuj wyłaczyć/zablokować
<bastetmilo> ChaosEngine: w samym chrome?
<PushUpek> bastetmilo: Google ci pluskwę założyło :D
<ChaosEngine> bastetmilo: taa
<ChaosEngine> albo zobacz cy odtwqarza ci dźwięk w pulseauiod kontrolce
<ChaosEngine> *odtwarza
<ChaosEngine> kurna, pisanie na nie-responsywnym aero2 przez SSH to masakra
<wqq> ChaosEngine, używasz kompresji?
<wqq> można znacznie przyspieszyć działanie ssh i jest to odczuwalne na wolnych połączeniach'
<ChaosEngine> wqq: używam, oczywista
<wqq> to dziwne, ja mam obecnie gorszego neta niż aero2 i ssh śmiga aż miło
<ChaosEngine> sądze że po prostu aero2 jest i tak wujowe
<ChaosEngine> latency zwłaszcza
<BlessJah> ChaosEngine: powysyłaj pingi na 4 strony świata i powiec ile lecą
<ChaosEngine> ~77ms
<ChaosEngine> ale to nie reguła
<ChaosEngine> dobra, nvm
<BlessJah> e, z takim da się używać
<ChaosEngine> da się
<ChaosEngine> ale miejscami są przycięcia po pare sekund
<PushUpek> może słaby sygnał masz
<jacekowski> te przyciecia to straty pakietow
<starter> czesc
<szkodnik> buenas tardes :)
<ftpd> Retardes?
<CookieM> carramba
<szkodnik> co tam, komputertowe ludki?:)
<ChaosEngine> pendejo!
<CookieM> :(
<sasuke> Siema
<CookieM> był i znikł
<CookieM> to się nazywa ninja
<kriters> Shadow :>
<kriters> Co psujecie :>
<kriters> Mozna to unity zmienic na gnome ?
<kriters> czy jakoś tak.
<ftpd> Jakbyś nie wstawiał spacji przed '?', to nawet mógłbym się wysilić i Ci odpowiedzieć.
<CookieM> tak, przy logowaniu
<kriters> ftpd: Kwestia przyzwyczajenia tak juz mam.
<ftpd> kriters: Spoko. Ty decydujesz. Piszesz z błędami, radź sobie sam, proste.
<kriters> ftpd: Spoko.
<CookieM> kriters za błędy interpunkcyjne grozi wypad
<bastetmilo> re
<kriters> To chyba musze opuścić ten pakój.
<kriters> Na to wyglada.
<bastetmilo> chyba tak
<ftpd> Zapraszamy. Drzwi są tam.
<ChaosEngine> -->
<ftpd> ChaosEngine: Po co otwierałeś? Następny wlazł.
<CookieM> powiał wiatrem ze wschodu
<ChaosEngine> przeciąg robię
<gjm> Re
<kriters> ftpd: To moge zapytać jeszcze raz czy myś mi pomógł?
<gjm> Myś myś
<kriters> *byś
<BlessJah> `g ubuntu how to change unity to gnome
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: How to return to classic Gnome in Ubuntu: <http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/classicgnome>
<BlessJah> Przekliniak: thanks
<BlessJah> kriters: masz jak zmienić na classic gnome (podobne do gnome 2.x)
<kriters> BlessJah: Dzięki.
<kriters> Juz czytam.
<BlessJah> schemat postępowania sprawdzi się przy rozwiązywaniu 3/4 problemów z ubuntu
<starter> powie mi ktos na usunac pakiet w ktorym jest blad?
<ftpd> Opowiedz więcej.
<gjm> ftpd: :)
<kriters> BlessJah: Dzięki działa
<BlessJah> następnym razem zacznij od zapytania google
<kriters> Wyczytałem że jakiś gnome-shell jest potrzebny ale nie wiedzialem co dalej.
<kriters> I ze to takie proste.
<ftpd> gjm: o/
<starter> mam zainstalowany pakiet brscan, którego nie mogę usunąć ani przez konsole (apt-get remove, apt-get remove purge ) jak i synaptic'em (E: brscan: podproces zainstalowany skrypt post-removal zwrócił kod błędu 1)
<ftpd> A cokolwiek sensownego?
<ftpd> Jakiś, nie wiem, output?
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> To nie.
<ftpd> W sumie, stawiał apostrof po spółgłosce przy odmianie zagranicznych wyrazów, I don't care.
<gjm> Cwaniak, uciekł
<BlessJah> ftpd: jak powinien to napisać?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Synaptikiem. Tak, to wygląda dziwacznie, ale jest poprawne.
<BlessJah> chyba wolę usuwać przy użyciu programu synaptic
<ftpd> Ja wolę aptitude purge.
<gjm> Synaptic, kiedy to było... :)
<BlessJah> aptitude'a też nie wygląda najlepiej, jeśli się nad tym zastanowić
<BlessJah> a od kiedy ubuntu software center jest?
<ftpd> Canonical introduced the Software Center gradually starting with Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) with complete functionality expected by Ubuntu 11.10, in October 2011. As of May 2011, the plan has mostly been completed:[3]
<CookieM> ja przychyliłbym się do sugestii ftpd; skoro można wordem to i synaptikiem, trzeba linuksa pod strzechy...
<BlessJah> też to czytam
<BlessJah> musiałem ubuntu w tych wersjach przeoczyć albo zignorować
<BlessJah> da się naprawić, tylko płytki znajdę
<szkodnik> jejuuu ile mozna czekac na cholerna karte do bankomatu?:<
<marcin82> do 2 tygodni
<BlessJah> twoja przygoda uświadamia mi, że przydaloby się trzymać w domu trochę gotówki
<BlessJah> tak ze 50 złotych, na przeżycie tych dwóch tygodni czy miesiąca
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428822_10151968478940022_1773351486_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c7o5t4g> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<szkodnik> BlessJah, no ja jestem juz calkiem bez kasy od tygodnia
<szkodnik> tymczasem lodowka zaxczyna swiecicpustkami
<szkodnik> jutro nie bede juz mikc kompletnie nic do jedzenia :P
<gjm> Hihi
<BlessJah> e, światłem z lodówki też można się najeść
<szkodnik> ja tak, ale koty niestety nie zrozumieja :(
<szkodnik> a kocie chrupki tez sie koncxza
<marcin82> na asygnatę wypłać z konta w oddziale
<szkodnik> marcin82, nie moge
<szkodnik> dowod mi ukradli jakis czas temu i nie mialam czasu isc wyrobic nowego
<szkodnik> a bez dowodu nie chca mi nic dac
<BlessJah> prawko?
<szkodnik> nie mam
<marcin82> a zaświadczenie z urzędu masz ?
<szkodnik> mam z policji
<marcin82> + drugi dokument ze zdjeciem
<marcin82> paszport
<szkodnik> ale to nic nie dalo, pokazalam im to, paszprt, wszutkko, co moglam
<szkodnik> powiedzieli, ze tylko i wylacznie dowod ich interesuje
<marcin82> chociaż różnie banki to traktują
<marcin82> no i zastrzec jeszcze w banku w bazie dok. zastrzeżonych
<szkodnik> wiec musze czekac na krte
<szkodnik> i pojsc wreszcie o urzedu
<marcin82> co by ci raty na lodówke nie przyszły
<BlessJah> sąsiad nie poratuje?
<marcin82> czyjeś*
<lisu> re
<szkodnik> (urzad niesteyt pracuje w tym samych godzinach co ja a o wolnym moge tylko pomarzyc, wiec to nie bedzie latwe:P)
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie znam sasiadow
<BlessJah> w promieniu 10km nie masz nikogo?
<CookieM> tylko wilki wokół
<szkodnik> marcin82, spoko, o bezpiecenstwie bankowym iem to i owo, obecnie z tego zyje ;)
<marcin82> skądś to znam :D
<szkodnik> BlessJah, pytalalam juz rozicow, rodzinke nic z tego P
<szkodnik> matka powiedziala, e dopoki ni odam jej poprzedniego dlugu nie pozyczy ani grosza
<BlessJah> ile masz do nich kilometrów?
<szkodnik> do rodzicow?
<szkodnik> z 10
<szkodnik> mieskaja na drugim koncu miasta
<BlessJah> lol, masz 10km do rodziców i nie jesteś w stanie od nich wydobyć 100 złotych żeby miesiąc przeżyć?
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> mam unich w tej chwili 3,5k dlugu
<szkodnik> i powiedzieli, ze iecej nie pozycza
<BlessJah> to zmienia postać rzeczy
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: to w którym banku tak długo karty wysyłają?
<szkodnik> ale to dlug spowodowany bezrobociem i koniecznoscia placnia rachunkow
<szkodnik> nie pozycaniem kasy na pierdoly
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, w mbanku
<bastetmilo> yyy.
<szkodnik> a w bph nie mam karty, bo nigdy nie potrzebowalam
<szkodnik> z tamtad tylko przleewy robilam
<bastetmilo> ja w mbanku w poniedziałek zablokowałam karte w czwartek juz przyszła
<szkodnik> do mbanku
<bastetmilo> nowa
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ja zablokowalam w zeszla srode
<szkodnik> i do dzisiaj nie mam
<bastetmilo> Uuu. To wolno. W mbanku do 15 dni wysyłają karte
<szkodnik> probowalam wycignac kase z bph, ale tam chca ode mnie dowodu, ktorego nie mam
<bastetmilo> dobrze, że miałam drugą
<BlessJah> kiedyś nawet zacząłem się zastanawiać co bym zrobił straciwszy kartę i całą gotówkę
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ja przymusowo rzucilam palenie:D
<bastetmilo> ale i tak sie mocno zdziwiłam jak przyjechałam dodomu i karta juz na mnie czekała
<marcin82> to musiało boleć to rzucenie palenia
<BlessJah> szkodnik++
<szkodnik> a karty nie stracilam, po rostumi spadla, zablokowala sie miedzy 2 podstawami biurka a kumpel z pracy ja "kopnal", tak, ze pekla na pol :P
<bastetmilo> dlatego ja mam dwa konta i 4 karty do nich :P
<szkodnik> marcin82, tak, rzucanie palenia z przyczyny brakui karty boli jak cholera :P
<bastetmilo> plus kredytówke.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, pracujac na codien przy kartach nauczylams ie, ze im mie ich masz, tym bezpieczniej ;)
<szkodnik> zajmuje sie na codzien transakcjami fraudowymi
<szkodnik> i cudenka, ktore widzialam przerazaja
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: jedną mam w domu na wypadek własnie taki jak opisany, jedną "wirtualną" do zakupów w internecie
<BlessJah> szkodnik: hej, są przecież sklepy dowożące do domu zakupy
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, nie ma czegos takiego jak jarta wirtualna
<bastetmilo> jedną na konto z którego kupuje zazwyczaj tylko bilety, bo mam tam mało kasy
<szkodnik> to jest normalna karta, tylko, ze fizycznie nie ma paska, ani chipuy
<szkodnik> ale wwszedzie w systemie jest normalna karta platnicza
<szkodnik> i tez mozn na nia robic frady
<szkodnik> nawet robi sie je latwiej, niz na kazda inna
<BlessJah> szkodnik: jakiś bank ma kartę prepaidową
<BlessJah> chyba o taką "wirtualnośc" chodzi
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to mbank
<bastetmilo> i ja własnie taka mą
<bastetmilo> mam
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie, wirtualna to plastik bez paska i chipu
<bastetmilo> zeby zrobic zakupy, trzeba ja doładować
<BlessJah> w takim razie bastetmilo ma niewirtualną
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, nie,przez vise/mastercarda prepaidy i "wirtualne" to zwykle debetowki
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mam wirtualnego prepaida
<szkodnik> malo bezpieczne
<BlessJah> pani
<BlessJah> 3D secure majo
<szkodnik> BlessJah,  zaden posli bank nie ma 3d secure
<szkodnik> slepy najczesciej maja
<szkodnik> ale banki nie
<BlessJah> to daj mi chwileczkę
<BlessJah> bo ja dałbym głowę, że mam kartę/konto z 3d secure
<szkodnik> w kazdym razie z tego co mi wiadomo P
<szkodnik> BlessJah,  mozes zmiec 4d dla transakcji internetowych
<szkodnik> 3d
<BlessJah> to może mam 4d
<BlessJah> tak tak, o transakcjach internetowych mówię
<BlessJah> w kontekście właśnie wirtualnych kart, bez paska i chipa
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: moją karte trzeba doładować żeby zrobić nią zakupy. I działa tam gdzie nie działają moje debetówki.
<szkodnik> bo karta 3d secure ma 3d sexure dla wsystkich transakcji
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, prepaidy to debetowki :P
<szkodnik> bank moze ustawiac rozne opcje
<szkodnik> najpewniej inne twoje debetowki maja jakies blokady, ktoreych tamta nie ma
<bastetmilo> no ale ja nie siedze w bankowości, nie znam się. Wiem że nie ma paska, czipu i musze ja doładować, żeby cos kupić.
<BlessJah> 3d secure, które polega na tym, że podczas transakcji wyskakuje okienko z pytaniem o hasło
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ok
<szkodnik> ale to nie jest 3d secure
<szkodnik> tylko moto 7
<BlessJah> szkodnik: wierzę na słowo, nie chce mi się zgłębiać w tajniki
<szkodnik> tz ze i karta i sprzedaca dziaalaja w strefie bezpiecznych transakcji elektronicnych
<BlessJah> jedyne co, to jak poczytałem jak to moje 3D działa, to stwierdziłem że to żadne zabezpieczenie
<szkodnik> i jesli kiedykolwiek bedzies chcial cos kupic przez net i co to nie wyskoczy, to nie rob tam zakupow
<BlessJah> nigdy nic przez neta nie kupowałem
<szkodnik> 3d secure dziala troche inaczej
<szkodnik> to system, w ktorym dochodi do powdojnego sprawdzenia autoryzacji dla transakcji
<szkodnik> i gdzie nie moze dojsc do transakcji bez chipu i pinu
<BlessJah> szkodnik: w postaci "pytania o hasło, które może być zweryfikowane przez bank"?
<szkodnik> nie
<BlessJah> ach, transakcje w realu
<BlessJah> i innym tesco
<szkodnik> autoryzacja to specjalne kody, ktore sa przesylane pomiedzy terminalem a bankiem
<szkodnik> zawieraja mase roznych informacji
<szkodnik> w 3d secure masz podwojna weryfikacje
<szkodnik> ale jak mowilam, zabezpieczaja sie tym naczesciej sklepy
<szkodnik> bo dla banku to sa za duze koszta
<szkodnik> ba, sa nawet cale pansta, ktore nie uczestnicza w tym programie
<szkodnik> (np usa)
<BlessJah> porządne zabezpieczenie płatności w internecie powinno polegać na konieczności zalogowaniu się na stronie banku i zatwierdzeniu transakcji
<szkodnik> chociaz nie zdzwiei esie, kiedy sie okaze, ze jakies polskie banki zazna sie tym zabepieczac
<szkodnik> polska jest generalnei bardzo bezpieczna, jesli chodzi o transakcje kartami
<szkodnik> wiekszosc terminali ma chip&pin
<BlessJah> bezpieczna, bo relatywnie nowa
<szkodnik> sprzedawcy internetowi korzystaja z bezpiecznych transakcji itp
<szkodnik> tak
<BlessJah> szkodnik: transakcja w internecie polega na podaniu numeru karty i kodu z odwrotu, tak?
<szkodnik> wiekszosc sklepow dopiero niedawno zaczelo przyjmowac te transakcje, wiec ich terminale sa nowe i na biezaco z technologia
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie
<szkodnik> t zalezy od banku
<BlessJah> więc jak to może wyglądać?
<szkodnik> w moim musisz ie zalogowac na swoje konto i wpisac kod sms
<BlessJah> to jest dobre zabezpieczenie
<BlessJah> jaki to bank?
<szkodnik> ale to tez zalezy od tego, z jakiego modulu transakcji kartowych korzysta sprzedawca
<szkodnik> mbank
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ale to jest płatność nie karta tylko zlecenie przelewu
<szkodnik> bzwbk tez tak ma
<szkodnik> inteligo z tego co kojrze tez
<bastetmilo> mtransfer
<szkodnik> ale to dziala tylko pu sprzedawcow, ktorzy maja zabezpieczenia
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, nie
<bastetmilo> jak nie?
<szkodnik> kiedy place karta przez net przy moto 7 tez loguje sie do banku
<szkodnik> i tez wpisuje kod
<szkodnik> ale transakcja jest rozliczana przez mastercarda
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: no to mbank tak nie ma
<szkodnik> (przy najstepnej okazji jak cos bede kupowc przez net, to sprawdze w mastercomie, czy transakcja jest przetworzona)
<BlessJah> szkodnik: czyli są miejsca w internecie gdzie nawet z mbankiem czy bzwbk można kupować mając jedynie kartę
<BlessJah> albo jej zdjęcie
<BlessJah> :]
<szkodnik> BlessJah, tak
<szkodnik> w sprzedawcow, ktorzy nie maja zabezpieczen
<szkodnik> dlatego wszystkich uczlam cholernie na to, zeby nigdy, przenigdy nie dawali sojej karty np kelnerowi w restauracji
<szkodnik> albo przygladali sie, czy gdzies kolo terminala, kiedy placa nie stoi jakas kamerka, albo cos
<szkodnik> BlessJah, powiem wiecej, klarta zaplacic mozesz nawet prze telefon
<BlessJah> dyktując numery
<szkodnik> tzn sa firmy, ktore maja mozliwosc nbijania transakcji na karte znajac tylko jej umer i date do kiedy jest waza
<BlessJah> o, bez numeru z odwrotu?
<szkodnik> poa tym pamietaj, ze kupujac raz u nieuczciwego sprzedawcy moze on ci wbic na karte recurring
<szkodnik> BlessJah, tak, bez
<BlessJah> recurring?
<szkodnik> taz
<szkodnik> tzw subskrybcje
<szkodnik> i bedzie ci pozniej sicagac te sama kwote co okreslony czas
<szkodnik> bo kazdy terminal i kazdy modul transakcji wirtualny ma taka opcje
<BlessJah> mogę to zablokować jakoś?
<szkodnik> nie
<szkodnik> mozes to pozniej ejdynie reklamowac w banku
<BlessJah> czyli jedynie reklamacja
<szkodnik> tn powiem tak, to mozna zablokowac
<BlessJah> jak?
<szkodnik> ale nie slyszalam jeszcze zeby bank oferowal taka opcje
<szkodnik> BlessJah, wydawca karty musi to zrobic recznie w systemie do zarzadzania transakcjami
<BlessJah> czyli reklamacja
<szkodnik> vrol/mastercom
<BlessJah> ale jak wydawca karty, to i blokada karty natychmiastowo zablokuje
<szkodnik> BlessJah, instytucja, dla ktorej pracuje daje takie opcje swpoim klientom
<szkodnik> moga oblokowac rozne typy transakcji
<szkodnik> ale mbnak np ne daje
<szkodnik> BlessJah, niezupelnie
<szkodnik> na zablokowana, a nawet cancelowana karte nadal moga sie nabijac transakcje
<szkodnik> co prawda nie beda od razu wiocne na koncie
<szkodnik> ale niektore banki i tak nimki obciazaja klientow
<szkodnik> istnieje cos takiego jak terminale offline
<szkodnik> nie w polsce
<szkodnik> ale np francuskie, czy hiszpanskie autostrady takie maja
<szkodnik> niektore parkingi we wloszech
<jacekowski> nie ma to jak imprinter
<jacekowski> w samolotach uzywaja terminali offline
<szkodnik> czy terminale do ladowania kart metra w hiszpanii w kilku miastach
<jacekowski> ale tylkoz kartami kredytowym
<BlessJah> ciezko mi wyobrazic sobie sytuacje w ktorej recurring bylby przydatny
<BlessJah> abonament na chleb?
<jacekowski> abonament na cos przez internet
<BlessJah> moze prenumerata gazety
<jacekowski> chocby subskrypcje rozne
<BlessJah> jacekowski: VOD?
<szkodnik> jacekowski, tak, ale zazwyczaj nie maja z tym problemow, bo malo kto placi gotowka za lot, a co za tym idzie moaja namiary na inna karte, an kora moga nabic transakcje, jesli na te, ktore klient zaplacil si enei da
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: abonament na deezer, czy last.fm
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie, recurrenty to zazwyczja typowe subskrypcje
<jacekowski> oni chyba robia CCA
<szkodnik> np czlowkowstwo w czyms
<szkodnik> czy dostep do serwisow internetowych
<szkodnik> albo np hmm
<jacekowski> wiekszosc robic CCA
<szkodnik> norton ma recurrent na swoj pakiet antywirusowy
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<szkodnik> czyli wszedzie tam, gdzie nie zakladasz z gory, na jak dlugo wykupujesz czlonkowstwo
<BlessJah> taki prepaidowy abonament
<jacekowski> o, Continuous payments authority
<szkodnik> BlessJah, abonament to tzw installment
<jacekowski> takie cos ze firma moze brac co chce kiedy chce i ile chce
<szkodnik> bo masz na to umowe i decydujesz i na to na okreslony okres
<szkodnik> i oni nie mja recurrent
<szkodnik> ale maja prawo sciagac ci z konta okreslona kwote co okreslony czas tyle nrazy, an ile sie zgodziles podpisujac z nimi umowe
<szkodnik> jacekowski, nie, to jest jeszcze cos innego :P
<BlessJah> mialem na mysli takie polaczenie oplacania co miesiac skladki jak w prepaidzie ale automatycznie
<szkodnik> recurrent ma to do siebie, ze jest recurrentne :D
<szkodnik> i mozna to nabic na dowolnym terminalu, jesli sie wie, jak ;)
<szkodnik> jacekowski, continoues payment jest mozliwe do uzyskania tylko przez bardzo konkretnych sprzedawcow, prowadzacych bardzo konkretne typy dzialalnosci
<szkodnik> czyli wylacznie firmy, ktre oferuja uslugi medyczne i posrednicza w kredytach bankowych
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<jacekowski> bo bo na oysterze mam
<jacekowski> na telefon mam
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> nie
<szkodnik> to jest kredytowe polecenie zaplaty i dziala tylko i wylacznie do z gory okreslonych sum
<jacekowski> a jednak
<szkodnik> nie jest mozliwe, zeby np twoja firma komunikacyjna ci sciagnela ot tak powiedzmy 10 funtow
<szkodnik> 10k
<szkodnik> oni najpierw musza wyslac rozliczenie do swojego banu i dopiero, kiedy bank to zatwierdzi nabija ci sie na karte
<jacekowski> a jednak
<jacekowski> skasowalo mnie o2 na 4k kiedys
<jacekowski> oddali
<jacekowski> ale najpierw poszlo
<szkodnik> wiec pewnie bank o2 najpierw zatwierdzil
<jacekowski> ale oyster ma np. to continuous payments authority
<szkodnik> a twoj bank zrobil chargeback
<BlessJah> chargeback wraca do banku, ale nie na konto, do czasu rozstrzygnięcia?
<szkodnik> to za lezy od banku :P
<szkodnik> generalnie kasa wraca na karte
<szkodnik> ale prawie wszystkie bnki ja blokuja
<szkodnik> dopoi nie minie czas na reprezentowanie transakcji
<jacekowski> mi blizzard musial oddac
<szkodnik> jesli minie ten czas, reprezentacja nie przyjdzie, to odblokowuja kwote i mozesz z niej korzystac
<jacekowski> za diablo 3
<szkodnik> zazwyczaj, przy kredytowkach daja ci wirtualny kredyt na to, tak, ze twoj limit kredytowy nie ucierpial przez zablokowna sume
<szkodnik> jacekowski, jak to?
<jacekowski> chargeback zrobilem
<jacekowski> i dostalem spowrotem
<szkodnik> ale dlaczego?
<szkodnik> gra ci sie nie spodobala?:D
<jacekowski> bo dobra nie byly spodziewanej jakosci
<jacekowski> 2 tygodnie serwery byly wiecej wylaczone niz wlaczone
<szkodnik> lol
<szkodnik> i powaznie, udalo sie?:D
<szkodnik> slyszlaam, ze w uk to robia
<szkodnik> ale myslalam, ze sobie robia z nas jaja :D
<jacekowski> dostalem kase
<szkodnik> w hizpnii by to nie przeszlo
<jacekowski> i nawet gry mi na koncie bnetowym nie zabrali
<szkodnik> zastanawiam sie, jak oni zrobili ten chargeback
<jacekowski> miesiac sie nie dalo w diablo grac
<szkodnik> mas vise, czy mastercarda?
<jacekowski> obie
<szkodnik> le ktora placiles za diablo:P
<jacekowski> mc
<szkodnik> hmm
<szkodnik> masz farta
<szkodnik> visa nie pozwalareklamowac jakosci towaru
<szkodnik> a w mc jest ciezko, ale jak sie postarasz, to sie da
<jacekowski> zawsze pozostaje sekcja 75
<szkodnik> not authorised
<szkodnik> ale to nie przejdzie przy moto 7
<szkodnik> po prostu sie nie da
<jacekowski> moto 7?
<szkodnik> tak, bezpieczna transakcja internetowa
<szkodnik> przy tym nei zrobisz zadnego chargebacku fraudowego
<szkodnik> a 75 nalezy do grupy raudow
<szkodnik> fraudow*
<jacekowski> ale to nie fraud
<szkodnik> 75 czyli not authorised to fraud
<jacekowski> tylko breach of contract
<jacekowski> ale mi chodzi o sekcje 75
<szkodnik> not o wtey trzeba to robic z innego powodu
<szkodnik> nie z 75
<jacekowski> to jest taka nazwa angielskiego kawalka prawa
<szkodnik> \sekcje 75?
<szkodnik> ach
<qermit> szkodnik: znowu mówisz o swojej pracy po pracy?
<szkodnik> bo visa ma reason code 75 dla chargebacku :D
<szkodnik> qermit, tak
<qermit> szkodnik: to może ja pomówie o mojej pracy też :)
<jacekowski> jakby chargeback nie wyszedl to bym z sekcji 75 jechal
<jacekowski> no i w UK jest jeszcze Sales Of Goods Act 1979
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> ma refleks skurczybyk
<BlessJah> już myślałem że odleciałem
<BlessJah> lol? nie startuje opera
<BlessJah> ok, juz widzę co robie źle
<ftpd> Ej, macie luit w systemie?
<gjm> Ja nie
<Cyr4x> Marcinw345
<Cyr4x> blee
<ftpd> Ej, jak ograniczyć dostęp do konkretnego vhosta na irca konkretnemu userowi?
<ftpd> qermit: jestes?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-25
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<qermit> ftpd: jestem
<ftpd> qermit: Już nic.
<qermit> ftpd: ech, obudziłeś mnie
<qermit> :P
<BlessJah> qermit: ciesz się, że ftpd
<ftpd> Szukałem, jak ograniczyć dostęp do ircowego vhosta z jednoczesnym działającym identem. Namęczyłem się wczoraj z tym, także dla potomnych:
<BlessJah> a nie policja
<ftpd> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --src adres_ajpi/32 --sport 113 -j ACCEPT
<ftpd> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --src adres_ajpi/32 -m owner ! --uid-owner nazwa/id -j DROP
<BlessJah> adres_ajpi to irca czy lokalnej sieci?
<qermit> ftpd: tak myślałem że owner trzeba użyć
<qermit> BlessJah: źrodłowy
<qermit> czyli vhost
<ftpd> BlessJah: IP źródłowy, na którym stoi dany vhost.
<ftpd> qermit: No tak tak, owner był w miarę jasny. Natomiast z tym identem się srałem.
<ftpd> Ech. Mam hosta. Nie ma wjazdu kerberosem, nie ma wjazdu na roota (bo 'ktoś' se zmienił hasło), nie ma kluczy z maszyny awaryjnego dostępu.
<ftpd> Smuteczek., bez reboota się nie obejdzie.
<BlessJah> johny \o/
<qermit> ftpd: ktoś ci zepsuł?
<ftpd> Najwyraźniej.
<ftpd> I to koleś, który już nie pracuje.
<qermit> hmm, może aktywuję sobie vhosta - dajszela.pl :E
<ftpd> Hehe.
<qermit> i bede szpanował
<ftpd> Ja kiedyś miałem najpierw.nauka.potem.sex.pl i chce.uprawiac.z.toba.sex.pl
<ftpd> Znaczy, nie na swojej maszynie. Konto miałem na pudełku z czymś takim.
<ftpd> cyan.fnet.pl, wspominam z rozrzewnieniem.
<wujek> potrzebuję kupić opaski na kable eth z możliwością podpisania ich. Coś a'la trytytki, tylko żeby miały miejsce na parę liter do podpisania od czego to jest kabel. Wiecie jak to się fachowo nazywa? Za cholerę nie mogę wyguglać... :(
<inf> http://www.amazon.com/4IN-Ties-With-Labeling-Plate/dp/B000BSHLJO hm.. ale po polskiemu? nie mam bladego pojęcia...
<wujek> inf: dzięki, mam jakiś punkt zaczepienia :)
<inf> o, mam.
<inf> wujek, http://www.tme.eu/pl/details/etb-61742810/opaski-zaciskowe/lappkabel/61742810/
<inf> ja to tam zawsze "opaską zaciskową" nazywałem.. ;)
<wujek> inf: pokłaniam się! Mi jedyne co się udało znaleźć, to: http://allegro.pl/tabliczki-opisowe-60x30-opaski-kablowe-zaciskowe-i2365592507.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cclavfs> (at allegro.pl)
<wujek> ale to Twoje sporo bardziej by mi paowało przy tej ilości kabli :)
<qermit> wujek: http://www.drukarki-oznacznikow.pl/p.axd/pl/Drukarki.oznacznik%C3%B3w.html
<inf> SO INEXPENSIVE!
<inf> :p
<bastetmilo> wiecie. Opaski zaciskowe plus kolorowe sticky notes się zawsze u mnie sprawdzaly dobrze :)
<BlessJah> dokładnie to samo miałem powiedzieć
<BlessJah> ale sugerując ceny sklepowe, sticky imo mogą odlatywać
<bastetmilo> mogą, dlatego zawsze można je podkleic transparentna taśmą klejącą
<wujek> wytrzymuje to rozsądny okres czasu? :)
<bastetmilo> wujek: u nas wytrzymało przeprowadzkę z jednego serwisu do drugiego
<bastetmilo> :>
<bastetmilo> nie ma to jak kawa o poranku, żeby zniwelować działenie leków antyalergicznych
<wujek> kabel + karteczka + taśma klejąca?
<wujek> bastetmilo: ja o 8 rano już popijałem taką tabletkę kawą
<bastetmilo> wujek: ja zaspałam, a jak przyjechałam do pracy to od razu musiałam iśc koledza zainstalować xsane, potem poprawić kosztorys, a potem na szybko poprawić jednego popupa... i dopiero teraz udało mi się zalać kawe
<bastetmilo> wujek: + opaski
<dweller> bastetmilo: mi alergia przeszła jak zmieniłem miejsce zamieszkania
<dweller> tylko czasami mam katar
<dweller> i jak wracam do domu ;d
<bastetmilo> dweller: ja mam alergie pokarmową
<dweller> ah
<dweller> to moim największym problemme jest tylko uczulenie na mandarynki
<wujek> bastetmilo: lenistwo wygrało
<wujek> http://last-chance.istore.pl/pl/router/find?routesubject=plastikowa-opaska-zaciskowa-gtk-110mc
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cfdusal> (at last-chance.istore.pl)
<wujek> dokładnie o takich marzyłem :)
<bastetmilo> ja przedwczoraj wypróbowałam nowe bułeczki u Julki... masakra.
<bastetmilo> wujek: też dobrze :)
<qermit> będę robił S/PDIF (COAX/TOSLINK) -> Audio Stereo, może komuś akurat potrzeba :E
<PushUpek> ftpd: którego ty Vertexa włożyłeś do MBP?
<ftpd> PushUpek: 3
<ftpd> PushUpek: Mimo, że nie mam sata3 w swoim.
<PushUpek> nie ma problemu z podłączeniem?
<bastetmilo> co sie stanie jak zainstaluje 32 bitowa wersje Ubuntu na lapku z i3?
<Damn3d> bedziesz miala 32bitową wersje
<bastetmilo> no dobrze, ale czy to jakoś wpłynie na działanie systemu? Zwolni, bedzie sie zawieszał?
<BlessJah> czasem może bsod wyskoczyć tylko
<BlessJah> no i musisz monitorować czy rozwiązali już problem 2038 roku
<PushUpek> i będzie zgłaszał się wszędzie jako Windows ME :D
<bastetmilo> mam rozumieć że moje pytanie jest głupie i dupy wzięte?
<BlessJah> trochę
<BlessJah> ale z rokiem 2038 to prawda
<BlessJah> najprawdziwsza
<ftpd> PushUpek: Nie ma. Wykręca osiągi sata2, czyli nie masz pełnych możliwości dysku.
<PushUpek> ftpd: mam mid 2010 więc chyba sata3 na pokładzie jest ;)
<ftpd> No to laki ju.
<ftpd> Kupiłeś już ML?
<PushUpek> właśnie się zastanawiam :P
<dweller> PushUpek: sata3 to dopiero lat 2011 były
<PushUpek> hmmm
<dweller> i to w desktopach dopiero
<dweller> nie mówię to tym że lenovo i hp blokowały sata2
<dweller> :>
<ftpd> Mnie nie stać. Mam wyjazd w weekend, a wypłatę w poniedziałek.
<ftpd> To muszę na weekend $ zostawić.
<PushUpek> faktycznie sata 2 ;)
<PushUpek> ja nad projektem siedzę i nie chcę żeby mi po update padł system :P więc tak się zastanawiam
<PushUpek> bo dysk będę kupował jakoś po 10 sierpnia, więc może wtedy system kupię
<PushUpek> a kij kupuję :D
<qermit> dyski już staniały?
<qermit> tak sie zastanawiam czy dyski nie są przedrożone po to by ludzi kupowali SSD
<PushUpek> jak patrzyłem dzisiaj to 1100 256gb
<PushUpek> ftpd: zakupiłem ML
<ftpd> Nie <brzydkie słowo> mnie.
<ftpd> Ja też muszę ASAP.
<PushUpek> mam nadzieję tylko, że ojro nie pójdzie w górę nim mi kasę z konta siorbną :D
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> sam wrócił
<qermit> to dziwne
<inzaghi89> strzelił focha
<inzaghi89> sam był i się odfochał widocznie
<PushUpek> ftpd: zainstalowałem, huh
<bastetmilo> re
<qermit> re kum kum
<gjm> cum cum
<gjm> :<
<m477> nie smieszne
<Lolly> Hej
<PushUpek> ho
<gjm> Witaj
<Lolly> Widze nielogiczna konstrukcje w topicu
<gjm> Jaką?
<Lolly> Nie wklejaj i pozniej link do skracacza
<gjm> Wklejaj używając wklej.org, coś jeszcze wyjaśnić?
<qermit> Lolly: jakiego skraczasza?
<qermit> skracacza?
<qermit> ale + dla ciebie za to że czytasz temat
<Lolly> To jest jasne, mozna sie domysec, ale jak mowilem nielogiczne
<gjm> Wolololo
<qermit> Lolly: to zależy jakie masz IQ
<Lolly> Logika jest od tego niezalezna
<gjm> Oho
<qermit> to zależy jakie masz IQ
 * qermit wins
<BlessJah> rozwiązaniem byłoby dodanie 'używaj' albo 'wklejaj na' po myślniku
<gjm> To dodaj
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> daj małpkę
<Lolly> Super masz wirtualny punkt do ego
 * qermit podaje buteleczkę wódki BlessJah 
<BlessJah> abstynent
<gjm> Dlatego taki ciągle spięty
<qermit> Lolly: a jak rozszyfrujesz "Pieprz czarny"
<qermit> czy twoim zdaniem jest obraźliwe?
<qermit> czy wulgarne?
<qermit> a może kulinarne
<Lolly> Zalezy od kontekstu Murzynie
<qermit> mogę być conajwyżej Afroeuropejczykiem
 * gjm się zbroi
<gjm> Na wszelki wypadek oczywiście
<Lolly> Pachnie miodem wiec jest ok
 * qermit rozbiera
<gjm> Idź Ty
<qermit> kurcze, ty nie jesteś dziewczyną
<BlessJah> gjm: mogłeś dać opa, to bym topic od ręki poprawił
<Lolly> Podobno
<szkodnik> ktos tu cos o rozbieraniu?
<qermit> szkodnik: pokash focie
 * qermit runs
<szkodnik> pokazywlam ostatnio
<qermit> ale w ubraniach pewnie :P
<BlessJah> pokazywałaś?
<BlessJah> ja nie widziałem
<BlessJah> :|
<gjm> szkodnik: To możesz drugi raz
<szkodnik> jak to nie?
<szkodnik> wszyscy komentowaliscie koty
<BlessJah> ale my nie rozmawialiśmy o kotach :]
<bastetmilo> aww. Dobranoc o/
<szkodnik> BlessJah, innych fot nie bedzie ;)
<BlessJah> :(
<foreste> czesc
<inf> foreste, hai
<inf> foreste, czy my się przypadkiem... znamy?
<foreste> moze :)
<inf> foreste, viawww kojarzysz?
<foreste> a tak :D
<inf> mwahaha.. stare dobre czasy...
 * inf = informatic/infuś/kaczorek
<foreste> pamietam :P
<foreste> =nawet mam cie na facebooku :D
<inf> awesome me, najlepszy mod pod słońcem :D
<inf> um
<inf> WAT
<inf> ah... no tak... ja Cię już bardziej kojarzę po imieniu i nazwisku chyba...
<inf> ah te internety...
<foreste> masz imie mhm
<foreste> piotr :D
<gjm> Jak chcecie sobie pogadać to na priv
<Voldenet> 1st
<Voldenet> not even a challenge
<Staszi> Witam , znajdę kogoś kto ma chwilę wolnego czasu by pomóc początkującemu?
<inf> wal śmiało
<Staszi> A więc tam , posiadam wybrydę Ati/Intel
<Staszi> Staram się zainstalować juz 3ci dzien sterowniki lecz za kazdym razem bez powodzenia
<Staszi> Korzystałem z poradnika na ubuntu-pomoc.org oraz z zaagranicznej strony
<Staszi> Lecz za kazdym razem system uruchamia się w Low graphic mode
<Staszi> Sory za literówki ale juz zasypiam.
<inf> standardowe "sudo apt-get install fglrx" nie pomaga?
<Staszi> Aktualnie jestem na świerzo postawionym systemie i szukam pomocy step2step co i jak zrobić.
<inf> hm.. ja w sumie nigdy nie miałem grafiki ATI, ale z tego co pamiętam i widzę w internecie w większości pomaga instalacja pakietu fglrx (czyli sterowników ATI)
<inf> jeszcze najpierw zadam pytanie - co mówi Ci "Ustawienia systemu -> Sprzęt -> Dodatkowe sterowniki" ?
<Staszi> No własnie dzisiaj bawiłem się w biosie z grafiką i po zmiane "Switchable" na Tylko Ati, system wstawał normalnie lecz nie mogłem dostać się do panelu Ati bo wyskakiwał błąd że sterowniki mogą bys nie zainstalowane
<Staszi> Czyli spróbować jeszcze raz wszystko od początku i w razie problemów wpisać "sudo apt-get install fglrx" ?
<inf> jeszcze najpierw zadam pytanie - co mówi Ci "Ustawienia systemu -> Sprzęt -> Dodatkowe sterowniki" ?
<inf> system Ci nic nie proponuje?
<Staszi> 2 do wyboru Wspomagany sprzętowo sterownik kart graficznych ATI
<Staszi> Jeden w nawiasie ma (Aktualizacje wydania)
<inf> Hm. Ja osobiście skorzystałbym z jockey'a (właśnie to okno Dodatkowe sterowniki), spróbuj zainstalować jeden z tych driverów (tbh. nie ma pojęcia który powinieneś, nie sądzę żeby była jakaś duża różnica)
<Staszi> No więc pobieram
<inf> Nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby instalacja sprowadzała się właśnie do instalacji fglrx/fglrx-updates (takie dwa pakiety są dostępne, nazwa updates pokrywa się logicznie z wersją "Aktualizacje wydania")
<inf> Trzymam kciuki i zmykam na 15-30 minut.
<Staszi> Problem podczas instalacji
<Staszi> zaraz wyślę loga.
<inf> hm... pewnie informacja o braku repozytoriów restricted...
<Staszi> 2012-07-26 00:37:35,103 WARNING: modinfo for module omapdrm_pvr failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module omapdrm_pvr
<Staszi> tutaj cały log z jockey.log - http://pastebin.com/FtAmVYE5
<inf> Staszi, hm... proponuję spróbować - http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=103909#p598525
<inf> Staszi, ogólnie radzisz sobie w konsoli tekstowej?
 * inf się upewnia
<Staszi> Tzn troszeczkę , jak mówilem jestem nowy w linuxach
 * inf zmyka
<Staszi> Więc robić to co napisane w Poscie ?
<Staszi> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe Budowanie drzewa zależności        Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe Pakiet fglrx nie jest zainstalowany, więc nie zostanie usunięty. Pakiet fglrx-amdcccle nie jest zainstalowany, więc nie zostanie usunięty. 0 aktualizowanych, 0 nowo instalowanych, 0 usuwanych i 328 nieaktualizowanych.
<inf> także dobrze...
 * inf nadal trzyma kciuki i nadal jest afk... ;)
<inf> kontynuuj.
<Staszi> więc sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates ?
<inf> exactri.
<inf> skoro w ogóle fglrx nie masz, to nie może być gorzej ;)
<Staszi> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe Budowanie drzewa zależności        Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe fglrx-amdcccle-updates jest już w najnowszej wersji. fglrx-amdcccle-updates zaznaczony jako zainstalowany ręcznie. fglrx-updates jest już w najnowszej wersji. 0 aktualizowanych, 0 nowo instalowanych, 0 usuwanych i 328 nieaktualizowanych.
<inf> um...
<Staszi> Co jest , jedna komenda mówi ze nie ma a 2ga mówi że wszystko updated.
<inf> intredasting powiedziałbym.
<inf> Pierwsza usuwała wersję nie-updated.
<inf> Próbowałeś restartować komputer/xserver?
<Staszi> Nie , a zrobić to?
<inf> Spróbować nie zaszkodzi chyba...
<Staszi> To ja sudo Reboot i za 1min jestem
<Staszi_> Już
<Staszi_> inf , teraz znalazłem zainstalowany catalyst ale nie mogę sie do niego dostać ponieważ nie mam sterowników
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-26
<kriters> Witam
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> :)
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<Staszi> Witam, jest tu ktoś ?
<gjm> Staszi: Tak
<Staszi> Witaj
<Staszi> Potrzebuje pomocy z instalacją sterowników Ati do laptopa ,
<Staszi> Siedzę juz dosłownie 4ty dzien i nic nie mogę zrobić.
<gjm> Tzn.?
<Staszi> Posiadam Hybrydę Ati/Intel , korzystałęm z tego poradnika - http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/grafika-amdintel-przelaczanie-grafiki-w-catalyst-control-center/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cvrjkqq> (at www.ubuntu-pomoc.org)
<Staszi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450/ i z tego
<gjm> I co Ci nie wychodzi?
<Staszi> Po instalacji krok po kroku resetuje system i mam Low graphic mode
<Staszi> Dalej nie wiem co robić
<Staszi> Teraz mam swiezo zainstalowanego ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<gjm> Zrobiłeś wszystko wg. poradnika?
<Staszi> Tak
<gjm> >Grafikę możemy przełączać za pomocą Catalyst Control Center lub wpisując poniższe polecenia w terminalu:
<gjm> No i tu masz polecenia
<Staszi> Wiem ,
<gjm> Więc?
<Staszi> Ale Catalyst nie działa bo pisze że nie ma sterowników
<Staszi> a w terminalu się niby zmienia , ale nic się nie dzieje i po restarcie jest Low Graphic mode.
<gjm> Meh, musisz poczekać na kogoś kto mi/miał Ati
<gjm> ma/miał*
<Staszi> Okej , dzięki.
<Staszi> a ja ide dalej coś czytam może mi się uda to zrobić.
<bastetmilo> przyjdzie ftpd i go pogoni za te spacje
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ależ proszę.
<ftpd> Staszi: Przestań wstawiać spacje w miejsca, w których nie powinno ich być.
<Staszi> ftpd ,Spoko.
<gjm> :D
<gjm> Staszi: Chodzi mu np. o to że przed przecinkiem nie stawiamy spacji, po przecinku owszem
<bastetmilo> a ja idę dziś na spotkanie Geek Girls :D
<Staszi> gjm już nie będę:(
<Lolly> no witam
<gjm> No witaj
<Lolly> poprawilbym jednak topic :)
<gjm> To popraw <;
<Lolly> To jest wizytowka kanalu
<Lolly> poprawilbym gdybym... wiesz taka konstrukcja zdania
<Staszi> Teraz mam taki problem komenda fglrxinfo zwraca informacje o zintegrowanej grafice a aticonfig --px-list-active-gpu informacje o dedykowanej grafice.
<gjm> Lolly: Masz jakiś konkretny problemczy przyszedłeś ponarzekać?
<Lolly> z ubuntu nie mam problemow bo nie uzywam dziekuje
<Lolly> przyszedlem uprawiac trolling jak na usera debiania przystalo
<Lolly> :x
<Staszi> Zamiast trolować możesz mi pomoc.
<gjm> Srolling
<Lolly> Staszi: nie znam Twojego problemu
<Lolly> w czym rzecz?
<Staszi> Program ze sterownikami w hybrydzie AMD/Intel
<Staszi> Problem* sory ale juz się myle robiąc 4ty dzień to samo
<Staszi> Teraz mam taki problem komenda fglrxinfo zwraca informacje o zintegrowanej grafice a aticonfig --px-list-active-gpu informacje o dedykowanej grafice.
<Lolly> --px-list-active-gpu   tu masz hint
<Staszi> Nie mogę się dostać do Ati Catalysta bo dostaję informacje ze nie mam sterowników
<Lolly> ubu rozumiem?
<Staszi> Tak 12.04
<Lolly> jaka karta?
<Staszi> HD6550M / Intel 3000
<gjm> bastetmilo: Ja idę, pilnuj
<bjfs> Geek Girls Carrots?
<Lolly> Staszi: stery instalowales z paczki?
<Staszi> Tak , lecz miałem problem podczas instalacji
<Staszi> Zaraz wrzuce jockeya
<Lolly> mhm
<Lolly> ide na fajke
<Lolly> a tak w ogole to dlaczego ubuntu a nie np linux mint?
<Staszi> http://pastebin.com/ZjP8dBmg
<Lolly> przeczytaj gdzie masz errory i dlaczego
<Lolly> doinstaluj co trzeba i sprobuj ponownie
<Staszi> 2012-07-26 10:12:25,091 DEBUG: Disabling Nvidia driver on intel/hybrid system, co to ma znaczyć ?
<Lolly> debug Cie nie interesuje narazie, errory sa istotne :)
<Staszi> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module vmxnet, więc jak to naprawdzic ? Zupdejtować /
<Lolly> szukasz czego nie ma i instalujesz
<Lolly> brakuje Ci jakiegos vmxnet wiec #apt-cache search vmxnet
<Lolly> i szukasz :)
<inf> hm... vierualbox?
<inf> wat. virtualbox
<inf> nawet vmware.
<Staszi> O Witaj inf
<inf> wygląda jakby było wszystko ok, ale nie jest?
<Staszi> Nie , doszedłem do tego że fglrxinfo i aticonfig --px-list-active-gpu zwraca co innego
<inf> wszystkie poprzednie errory dotyczą błędów w stylu "Nie mamy sprzętu nvidii, to ie będziemy instalować driverów nvidii"
<Staszi> Ati Catalyst się nie uruchamia bo oczywiście nie ma sterowników.
<inf> ffs, nie mam bladego pojęcia...
<ftpd> 10:31:09 !--             | ChanServ sets [+o bastetmilo]
<ftpd> Hoho.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no :> +10 do lansu
<bastetmilo> bjfs: http://geekgirlscarrots.pl/
<psesq> hejo o/
<Lolly> hej ehj
<Szatan> jacekowski: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSM31SkxytI eh, chyba się zawali niedługo ]:->
<olekkurczyk> Siema, znacie jakiś polski kanał centosa?
<DaZ> nie.
<BlessJah> centos-pl
<BlessJah> no tak, nie ma wizarda, nie ma kanału
<dweller> heh
<ftpd> Hehe.
<bastetmilo> A Wizard używa centosa?
<ftpd> Ja używam.
<ftpd> I redhatów nawet.
<bastetmilo> A ja będę jutro instalować trzecie Ubuntu w firmie :)
<gjm> Ohyou.jpg
<bastetmilo> fajne mam zadania na stanowisku web developera, co?
<dweller> ciesz się że jeszcze nie latasz z miotłą i tacą :/
<qermit> bastetmilo: gdzie taka praca?
<bastetmilo> qermit: w agencji interaktywnej :>
<jacekowski> a co sie robi w agencjach interaktywnych
<bastetmilo> szumna nazwa na robienie identyfikacji, materiałów reklamowych i stron www.
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> znowu?
<BlessJah> op, który twierdzi, że nie ma opa, a potem ma opa
<gjm> A Ty jak zwykle masz problem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mam od dziś. Znów. Więc jak mówiłam że nie miałam, to nie miałam. Przestań się czepiać.
<ftpd> I to z ręki masz, nie z chanserva.
<bastetmilo> właśnie
<BlessJah> co to znaczy z ręki a nie z chanserva
<BlessJah> jak 'by chanserv'
<bastetmilo> długie ręce ma gjm
<gjm> \     /
<gjm>  \   /
<gjm>   \o/
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie jest w access liście.
<ftpd> Zresztą, kurde. To jest wielki problem jakiś zrobić /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-pl list?
<gjm> Daj spokój, tego by nie przeżył
<gjm> ftpd: Dla niektórych tak
<BlessJah> ftpd: o widzisz, teraz wiem jak sprawdzac
<ftpd> Brawo Ty.
<BlessJah> dotychczas raczej sie nickservem interesowalem
<ftpd> To polecam /msg ChaosEngine help
<bastetmilo> gjm: mówiłam, że tak będzie?
<BlessJah> brawo ja
<ftpd> BlessJah: Przepraszam, nie pofapię z radości i dumy, bo w pracy jestem.
<BlessJah> popracujesz nad samokontrolą
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: łot?
<ChaosEngine> zwalasz na mnie obowiązki NickServa?
<BlessJah> ChaosEngine: help
<BlessJah> :]
<ChaosEngine> BlessJah: czego!?
<BlessJah> no za ChanServa miałeś robić
<ChaosEngine> Please Authenticate first:
<ftpd> dupa.8
<ChaosEngine> User Your mBank account Login, Kurwa!:
<ChaosEngine> dobra, spierdalam doma
<ChaosEngine> dość tej pracy
<ftpd> mbank? Spoko, mam tam 5 groszy.
<bastetmilo> ChaosEngine: mógłbyś nie przeklinać :)
<sysek> :D
<bastetmilo> o. sysek
<sysek> no ja :)
<sysek> znalazlem plyte z auroxem
<sysek> a nawet 3 dvd
<sysek> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/Zrzut%20ekranu%202012-07-26%20o%2016.01.04.png
<sysek> :(
<sysek> dziaua HEHE
<sysek> bastetmilo: co tam slychac ?
<bastetmilo> sysek: a wiesz... Kolega na urlop jedzie i zostawia mi taki fajny projekcić do dokończenia :/. Więc praca, praca, praca...
<sysek> no ja tez wlasnie na urlopie jestem
<sysek> ;)
<bastetmilo> ja biorę tydzien we wrześniu i jadę do Szwajcarii do Kifki.
<ftpd> Można.
<m477> :X
<sysek> :)
<sysek> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/Zrzut%20ekranu%202012-07-26%20o%2016.20.40.png
<tajwanuser> cze
<ftpd> Z najlepszego-forum-ewer: "Jeszcze jedno. Widziałem napis że, przez PW nie pomagasz a przez gg ? ;D"
<Damn3d> przez interie czaterie
<m477> ;o
<ChaosEngine> bastetmilo: ok, postaram się rzucać mniej mięsem ale to tródne może być
<ChaosEngine> tudzież trUdne
<Staszi> Szukam osoby która zna się na kartach hybrydowych ATI/Intel zapłace za pomoc.
<CookieM_> ubuntu's circle of friends w wykonaniu biedronek: http://tnij.org/rkd0
<Staszi> Szukam osoby która zna się na kartach hybrydowych ATI/Intel zapłace za pomoc.
<gjm> Już to mówiłeś
<Staszi> Ale weszła osoba która tego nie widziała.
<gjm> Jeżeli masz zamiar powtarzać to samo kiedy tylko ktoś wejdzie to lepiej się zastanów
<Damn3d> po maturze do kuchni chodzilismy
<Damn3d> chlapać olejem na gorącą patelnie
<m477> aha
<lisu> re
<BlessJah> Staszi: spytaj na #ubuntu
<CookieM_> ddg zwraca parę ciekawych linków, np: https://launchpad.net/~hybrid-graphics-linux
<BlessJah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Ulquiorra> siemka :)
<Ulquiorra> czy ktos jest taki mily  i uprzejmy aby pomoc w potrzebie ?
<ftpd> Nie.
<Ulquiorra> aha :d ciekawie
<ftpd> Jeśli zamiast zadać pytanie marnujesz nasz czas pytając, czy ktoś Ci pomoże; jeśli do tego stawiasz spację przed znakiem zapytania - nie. Bardzo nie.
<BlessJah> ftpd: wiesz, może dawaj im ignore zamiast pisać
<ftpd> BlessJah: Wiesz, może sam dawaj.
<gjm> Ulquiorra: Z czym problem
<gjm> ?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Złe zachowania należy wskazywać palcem. Głośno i publicznie.
<lisu> ftpd: może od razu mów ludziom, aby pisali tutaj w latex-u x]
<CookieM_> Ulquiorra ftpd pracuje w składzie czasopism i nie lubi takich numerów ze znakami interpunkcyjnymi
<BlessJah> lisu: taniej by wyszło mówić, żeby nie pisali w ogóle
<Ulquiorra> okey. postaram sie na to uwarzac.
<gjm> Teraz to i ja zwątpiłem
<Ulquiorra> mam problem z   sources.list
<lisu> BlessJah: w koncu to kanał, a nie salony...
<gjm> BlessJah: Może po prostu daj ignore ftpd zamiast mu zwracać uwagę?
<ftpd> CookieM_: Mi płacą za każdą uratowaną zbędną spację!
<Staszi> uważaj
<ftpd> Ulquiorra: Może _w końcu_ powiesz, o co Ci chodzi, a nie się dziesięć razy anonsujesz? Że Ty 'masz problem' to my już wiedzieliśmy, jak tu przyszedłeś.
<BlessJah> gjm: przez ftpd kanał niebezpiecznie zbliża się do potworka, jakim jest czy może był #archlinux-pl
<BlessJah> czy tam z kropką
<ftpd> BlessJah: Poproś o @ i mnie zbanuj.
<gjm> Napisz skarke
<ftpd> O, albo napisz skargę.
<Ulquiorra> mowiac, prosto z mostu, z ubuntu korzystam pierwszy raz od niedzieli.
<gjm> Żeby nie było "skarke" napisałem celowo
<Ulquiorra> i korzystalem z 2 poradnikow
<ftpd> BlessJah: /m Stirlitz Cze, a ftpd jest be, a gjm nic z tego nie robi.
<ftpd> s/z tego/z tym/
<BlessJah> ftpd: nie, ty pisz skargi na osoby stawiające spację przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi, ja na razie poprzestanę na zwróceniu ci uwagi
<ftpd> Ulquiorra: Nie obchodzi nas Twoje życie. Napisz, co Ci nie działa, po prostu.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Spoko.
<gjm> BlessJah: A jakie kroki podejmiesz później?
<Ulquiorra> mam bledy gdy w terminalu dam konende sudo apt-get update
<gjm> Ulquiorra: To może nam je pokaż? Tylko nie tu
<BlessJah> gjm: rewolucja, tylko muszę najpierw znaleźć jakąś gilotynę sprawną
<gjm> Przetestuj na sobie
<BlessJah> Ulquiorra: używasz ubuntu od niedzieli, może lepiej na razie jeszcze poprzestać na centrum oprogramowania?
<Ulquiorra> okey, chwile
<Ulquiorra> ymm jak powiedzialem korzystalem z poradnikow, i robilem wedlug instrukcji
<Ulquiorra> jak by bylo wedlug centrum tak bym zrobil
<Ulquiorra> ale bylo wedlug terminali
<Ulquiorra> terminala*
<BlessJah> bolączka ubuntu - howto pisane niezgodnie z założeniami twórców
<ftpd> Ulquiorra: A co chcesz osiągnąć? Jaki masz komunikat błędu? Zrozum - naprawdę póki co napisałeś tylko 'komputer nie działa', nic sensownego ponad to.
<CookieM_> Ulquiorra posłuchaj BlessJaha: używaj graficznych managerów oprogramowania a nie linni poleceń, centrum oprogramowania to idealny początek
<CookieM_> *linii
<Staszi> a ja znajde kogoś kto może zna się na grafikach hybrydowych Ati/Intel ?
<gjm> Staszi: Powtarzasz się
<Staszi> Serio?
<BlessJah> Staszi: daliśmy ci dwa linki z możliwymi rozwiązaniami, poradziliśmy również spytać na #ubuntu (po angielsku)
<Staszi> No więc dzięki i spadam
<ftpd> BlessJah: Widzisz? Jakbym miał każdego, kto wali te przekretyńskie spacje przed '?' dopisywać, moja ignorelista miałaby 40 GB, bo teraz "młodzież" cała tak pisze, bo w szkole nikt niczego od nich nie wymaga i rośnie pokolenie idiotów.
<gjm> Staszi: Tak i to strasznie irytuje, to nie jest live support, nikt Ci nie musi pomagać
<gjm> Nawet za pieniądze
<gjm> Poza tym wątpie żeby ktoś tu wziął pieniądze za pomoc
<ftpd> Za pieniądze mogę.
<Staszi> To poradzcie co zrobić ?
<Staszi> Nie mogę znaleść nigdzie odpowiedzi to wywalić laptopa i tyle ?
<BlessJah> Staszi: spytać na #ubuntu albo poszukać w google
<Ulquiorra> okey, http://wklej.org/id/798280/
<BlessJah> ftpd: możesz kasować następnego dnia, albo po prostu nie siedzieć na tym kanale
<gjm> Staszi: Nie, mam lepszy pomysł, kupię takiego samego laptopa jak masz ty i sam się z tym pomęcze, okej? Zrozum że każdy sprzęt jest do końca kompatybilny
<gjm> Zwłaszcza hybrydowy
<ftpd> Ulquiorra: No stary, przecież masz na tacy napisane "duplicate entry".
<Staszi> Nie mówie że odrazu ty musisz mi pomóc , widzę na kanale ok 100osób w tym 5 aktywnych.
<Staszi> Może ktoś mi pomoże .
<gjm> Staszi: Masz powielony wpisy w sources.list
<gjm> Tfu, nie Ty
<ftpd> gjm: Gimole Ci się mylą.
<gjm> Ulquiorra: Masz powielony wpisy w sources.list
<Ulquiorra> nie Gimole ;p
<BlessJah> po obswerwacji zdecydowanie niereprezentatywnej liczby przypadków, odniosłem wrażenie, że każdy ma
<gjm> Staszi: To nie znaczy że nie musisz się powtarzać
<gjm> BlessJah: Co ma?
<BlessJah> gjm: zduplikowane wpisy w sources.list
<Staszi> gjm idę stąd , 3 Ci raz mi to mówisz, myslałem że uzyskam to jakoś pomoc ale trudno
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ja nie mam.
<gjm> Ja tym bardziej
<gjm> Może Ty masz
<BlessJah> tak mam
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/798282/
<BlessJah> to znaczy miałem
<ftpd> Ja mam śliczne sources.list
<gjm> To faktycznie niereprezentatywna ta grupa
<BlessJah> czy jest to defaultowe sources.list?
<Ulquiorra> nie
<ftpd> Moje? Tak.
<ftpd> Ulquiorra: No ok, wywal zdublowane wpisy i będzie działało.
<Ulquiorra> w poradniku autorstwa Łukasza Schmidke bylo polecane
<ftpd> Brzmi pr0, jak Kamil Scheicht.
<ftpd> gjm: Znasz Kamila Schaichta?
<gjm> To pytaj pana Łukasza Schmidke
<gjm> ftpd: Ta
<ftpd> Dawno nie oglądałem jego 'porad'.
<ftpd> O.
<ftpd> Włażę, a tam "Przeglądałem sobie YouTube jak zawsze o tej godzinie".
<ftpd> Też tak zacznę. 19:50 - Godzina Z Jutjubem.
<dj_oko> ding.
<gjm> ftpd: "kamilek" :D
<Ulquiorra> okey, rozumiem nie wszyscy go lubia. Ale ja nie wiem jak mam usunac swoje bledy.
<gjm> Ulquiorra: 19:40 < ftpd> Ulquiorra: No ok, wywal zdublowane wpisy i będzie działało.
<ftpd> Ej, ale coś nie widzę SPOŁECZNOŚCI GEEKS.
<Ulquiorra> mam poszukac duplikatow w liscie i skasowac je ?
<gjm> Bingo
<ftpd> Ulquiorra: Mon, prościej się nie da.
<ftpd> "Co mam zrobić? - Wywal duplikaty. - Czyli co, mam wywalić duplikaty?"
<CookieM_> Ulquiorra powinien być plik zapasowy sprzed zmian, włącz w managerze plików wyświetlanie ukrytych plików i powinnaś/powinieneś go zobaczyć
<BlessJah> da się, o ile synaptic pokazuje przy edycji sources.list dwa razy zdublowany wpis
<ftpd> CookieM_: "Ukrytych plików"?
<ftpd> Od kiedy sources.list jest ukryte?
<CookieM_> zapasowe są ukryte
<gjm> BlessJah: Zanim bym odpalił synaptica to trzy razy bym ręcznie wywalił
<ftpd> CookieM_: A nie nazywają się przypadkiem sources.list.bak po prostu?
<gjm> cp takie trudne
<BlessJah> gjm: zanim ty byś trzy razy ręcznie wywalił, ja bym trzy razy onelinerem wywalił (zakładając, że użyłbyś gedit)
<BlessJah> ale czy o to chodzi?
<gjm> Nauczysz mnie?
<CookieM_> u mnie są zakończone tyldą
<BlessJah> ukryte mają nazwy z kropką na początku, te z tyldą to właśnie kopie
<jacekowski> ja tam polecam rm -rf /
<gjm> Wujek Dobra Rada
<qermit> jacekowski: zapomniałeś o sudo
<bastetandroid> Jaki zlosliwy
<ftpd> gedit?
<ftpd> Ktoś tego używa?
<bastetandroid> Ja
<ftpd> Grubo.
<BlessJah> ftpd: a jaki jest defaultowy edytor w ubuntu?
<ftpd> BlessJah: vim!
<jacekowski> no bastemilo podobno nie jest gruba
<gjm> jacekowski: Uważaj
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % echo $EDITOR
<ftpd> /usr/bin/vim
<BlessJah> hm...
<bastetandroid> Do edycji prostyxh plikow tekstowy nie jakoedytor edytor
<ftpd> Ja tam nigdy jakichś graficznych nie klikam. Na maku też.
<BlessJah> aż sprawdzę to, bo wiem że do czegoś musiałem vima doinstalować (był vi)
<ftpd> BlessJah: W defaulcie jest vi - znaczy niby. Bo to jest vim, tylko jakiś taki mega minimal.
<jacekowski> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 May 25 09:37 /etc/alternatives/editor -> /bin/nano
<ftpd> Odpal sobie i zobacz.
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % type vi
<ftpd> vi is /usr/bin/vi
<ftpd> A jak odpalasz, masz ekran powitalny vima.
<m477> ftpd: nie ma vim'a defaultowo
<ftpd> m477: wanna bet?
<m477> nom
<m477> wiem bo musialem zainstalowac ostatnio
<ftpd> 19:49:40 |        ftpd   | BlessJah: W defaulcie jest vi - znaczy niby. Bo to jest vim, tylko jakiś taki mega minimal.
<ftpd> To _jest_ vim.
<ftpd> Tylko 'się nie nazywa vim'.
<BlessJah> ftpd: zgaduję że to jest jakiś vim-minimal czy vim-tiny
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Jakieś takie.
<m477> lol
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % md5sum `which vi`
<ftpd> a96b99f340f97604004bb45dbbb5e961  /usr/bin/vi
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % md5sum `which vim`
<ftpd> a96b99f340f97604004bb45dbbb5e961  /usr/bin/vim
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> m477: Poważnie, mam zassać 12.04, postawić w wirtualce czyste i zrobić Ci screena?
<m477> bez sensu
<szkodnik> hello :)
<m477> to po co jest vim mini skoro zajmuje tyle co zwykly?
<ftpd> A skąd pomysł, że zajmuje tyle same?
<ftpd> s/same/samo/
<ftpd> Pamiętaj, że to nie tylko binarka.
<m477> po sumie
<m477> a co jeszcze
<gjm> >VIM - Vi rozbudowany
<Vorbis^> [adam@ADAM-LAP ~]$ ls -l /usr/bin/vi
<Vorbis^> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 2 2011-11-05  /usr/bin/vi -> ex
<Vorbis^> hmm
<Vorbis^> co za ex
<gjm> Taki stary edytor
<ftpd> Sam jesteś stary.
<gjm> Nie
<ftpd> Vorbis^: Edytor liniowy.
<ftpd> Vorbis^: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ex_(text_editor)
<ftpd> gjm: Stary to jest ed.
<m477> albo emacs
<ftpd> ex to jest super nówka przy tym.
<ftpd> m477: Emacs nie jest 'stary', tylko 'do bani'.
<m477> w to jaki jest to nie wnikajmy
<ftpd> Sam zacząłeś o kupie mówić.
<m477> heeh
<szkodnik> dobry wieczor
<ftpd> szkodnik: Już się witałaś :P
<m477> co za spostrzegawczosc
<BlessJah> ftpd: no i widzisz, kłamiesz z tym, że twoje 6 linii to defaultowy sources.list
<szkodnik> ftpd, kuzwa, jestem tak zmeczona, ze nie pamietam :D
<ftpd> BlessJah: A widziałeś kiedyś ubuntu-server?
<BlessJah> ach, dobra, ty masz serwer
<m477> aha
<ftpd> No przecież nie desktop ;-)
<ftpd> Ale aż sprawdzę.
<BlessJah> te zdublowane mogą być od płyty
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> BlessJah: Widziałeś w ogóle komunikat błędu?
<BlessJah> ja mówię o tej mojej obserwacji
<m477> please go on
<BlessJah> po wsadzeniu płytki do cd-romu jest ona wykrywana jako wolumin z pakietami
<ftpd> Za minutę mi się zassie 12.04 desktop.
<ftpd> Za ~15 minut sprawdzę dokładnie.
<m477> nie zapomnij wirtualki zainstalowac
<ftpd> No vboksa mam.
<ftpd> W nim muszę mieć win7, bo soft do zegarka jest tylko pod windows.
<m477> biedaczek :(
<qermit> ftpd: jakiego zegałka?
<BlessJah> 1/w 14
<m477> przeportuj soft do linuxa
<ftpd> qermit: metawatcha.
<qermit> brzmi upojnie
<ftpd> metawatch.org
<ftpd> Zaiste.
<m477> ;d
<wormux29> Witam. Gdzie powinno montować się partycję z filmami/zdjeciami itp. aby po awarii systemu nic z niej ustarcic przy ponownej instalacji systemu  /magazyn ? czy gdzies indziej
<BlessJah> ftpd: jak już odpalisz, podeślij mi proszę defaultowy sources.list (ja swój już zdążyłem zmodyfikować)
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ok.
<ftpd> wormux29: Gdzie chcesz.
<ftpd> wormux29: Jak sobie nazwiesz, tak będzie. Nie ma to absolutnie żadnego znaczenia.
<dj_oko> od tego jest katalog /mnt, ale on jest tylko dla porządku, nieważne, gdzie podepniesz partycję, to na nią nie wpływa
<wormux29> aa to ok
<wormux29> dzieki
<ftpd> Aha. On "coś" porobił, a dopiero teraz instaluje.
<ftpd> No, można!
<wormux29> czyli jesli zamontuje sobie tak: /magazyn i w momencie formatowania partycji / (root) dane na partycji /magazyn nie zostana skasowane czy dobnrze mysle?
<ftpd> Tak.
<kichawa> 5
<ftpd> O ile explicite nie wskażesz tej partycji do formatowania.
<wormux29> ok
<ftpd> I nie będziesz "formatował" za pomocą rm -rf /*
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> No, ale to chyba oczywiste.
<m477> ale madre, ze nie formatuje wszystkich podpietych partycji
<m477> :>
<Jsf> Witam mam taki problem: z ciekawości zainstalowałem sobie dzisiaj W8 obok ostatniego ubuntu, przywróciłem GRUB'a i mam pytanie jak teraz przejść do Windowsa? Korzystam z MSI wind u270
<Jsf> :)
<BlessJah> cośtam probe, już szukam
<ftpd> Grub Ci sam z siebie nie zrobił pozycji w menu?
<Jsf> Nie
<Jsf> po restarcie ładuje od razu ubuntu
<m477> no to formacik
<ftpd> m477: ...
<ftpd> m477: Ty tak lubisz, siedzieć i bzdury opowiadać?
<m477> ;d?
<Jsf> format?
<ftpd> Jsf: Nie. Gruba sobie napraw.
<m477> zartuje przeciez
<BlessJah> zainstalował w8 po ubuntu
<Jsf> dokładnie
<BlessJah> zdaje mi się że grub nie robi probe za każdym razem
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> Lol.
<Jsf> mam rozumieć że to był głupi pomysł?
<CookieM_> Jsf zapuść sesję live jakiegoś linuxa czy innego parted magic i sprawdź, czy jest windowsiana partycja
<BlessJah> nie, nie był głupi
<ftpd> Jak się nie umie, to lepiej instalować najpierw windowsa, pote linuksa.
<ftpd> Musisz sobie grub-install zrobić, bo Ci toto windziane coś nadpisało mbr.
<Jsf> na przyszłość tak zrobię
<ftpd> No ale czekej.
<Jsf> aktualnie jestem na ubuntu na dysku twardym
<ftpd> Zainstalowałeś ubuntu.
<ftpd> Potem windowsa.
<ftpd> I bootuje Ci się ubuntu?
<Jsf> tak
<ftpd> Y.
<BlessJah> ftpd: potem odzyskał gruba
<ftpd> Aha.
<Jsf> bo wcześniej'
<Jsf> właśnie
<ftpd> Co to znaczy 'odzyskać gruba'?
<Jsf> ubuntu w8 grub ubuntu
<BlessJah> '... przywróciłem GRUB'a i mam pytanie ...'
<BlessJah> grub-setup
<Jsf> no zrobiłem to według poradnika
<ftpd> Którego? Link.
<Jsf> nie z tej strony akurat
<ftpd> Musisz sobie napisać poprawny konfig.
<ftpd> menu.lst, czy tam grub.conf.
<qermit> ja zawsze insteluje neogruba czy jakoś tak
<BlessJah> wygenerować
<BlessJah> sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.bak; sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Jsf> nie moge znajść tej strony teraz
<ftpd> "znajść"?
<Jsf> znaleźć*?
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> "Znajść". Nomen omen, grub(o).
<Jsf> :d
<ftpd> m477: mam, testujemy.
<m477> ?
<ftpd> No, tego vi
<Jsf> @BlessJah wpisałem do terminala i stwierdza, że nie ma takiego pliku.
<Jsf> "brakujący plik docelowy"
<BlessJah> cp tak mówi, czy grub-mkconfig?
<ftpd> Lol.
<mati75> ubuntu i grub
<Jsf> cp
<szkodnik> hmm
<szkodnik> bede szefem :)
<mati75> sudo update-grub
<mati75> szkodnik: patrz, ja już jestem
<szkodnik> dzisiaj manager stwierdzil, ze obecna specjalistka jest do dupy i chce, zebym to ja zarzadzala zespolem
<mati75> szkodnik: będziesz złą szefową
<mati75> (;
<szkodnik> bo potrafie to co ona robi w 12 godzin zrobic w poltorej
<Jsf> znalazło Windows 8
<szkodnik> mati75, why?
<mati75> szkodnik: nie wiem
<szkodnik> :<
<szkodnik> o siedz cicho!
<mati75> kobiety są dziwnymi szefami
<Jsf> Linuxa też
<Jsf> i jest napisane, że; "Done"
<BlessJah> Jsf: coś źle skopiowałeś
<m477> znajdzie sie ktos kto robi to samo jeszcze szybciej i Ciebie tez wywala?
<szkodnik> mati75,prosze, rozwin mysl :D
<BlessJah> ale to już nieważne, jeśli druga komenda się wykonała, to masz nowy config
<szkodnik> m477, jej nie wywalaja
<szkodnik> po prostu ja dgrafuja do analityka
<szkodnik> degratduja
<CookieM_> Jsf no to reboot i powinno działać teraz
<szkodnik> bo nie potrafi zorganizowac swojej pracy, a co dopiero organizowac prce innym
<mati75> szkodnik: takie mam doświadczenie, każda ma zawsze jakiś problem
<szkodnik> mati75, ja mam tylko jeden- wkurwia mnie, kiedy ludzie klamia
<Jsf> BlessJah: ciągle nie może zadziałać
<Jsf> Zrobię reboot w takim razie.
<m477> to niezly 'burdel'
<szkodnik> na sczescie ci moi juz od dawna wiedza, ze moge sprawdzic wszystko
<szkodnik> wiec nie klamia
<Jsf> Dzięki.
<mati75> szkodnik: +10
<mati75> szkodnik: też mnie to wkurwia
<szkodnik> oops
<szkodnik> zaraz ktos bedzie kopal :D
<mati75> to będziemy na pm gadać
<szkodnik> sorry, wymsklo sie!
<mati75> nie widzę problemu
<ftpd> m477: http://insomniac.pl/f/vim/
<ftpd> m477: Jak widzisz, po instalacji jest 'vi', które odpalone pokazuje, że tak naprawdę jest vimem.
<ftpd> BlessJah: http://insomniac.pl/f/vim/sources.png - chcesz w tekście wystawione, czy tylko chciałeś obejrzeć?
<szkodnik> mati75, wiesz, ja jestem taki troche cotrol freak
<szkodnik> musze przez caly czas monitorowac sytuacje
<szkodnik> wiedzie, co robia moi ludzie
<szkodnik> i dlaczego to robia
<szkodnik> miec cala produkcje na oku
<szkodnik> moja ibecna tzw specjalistka potrzebuje 2 godzin, zeby przydzielic 10 spraw 3 osobom...
<Jsf_> Dzięki wielkie, mogę już wybierać :)
<mati75> szkodnik: u mnie ma być zrobione
<szkodnik> ja to robie w 2 minuty, bo mam wzystko uporzadkowane i wiem, gdzie co jest
<m477> ze tez Ci sie chcialo
<szkodnik> mati75, umm tak, ma byc zrobione, ale kiedy sa jakies przeszkody niezalezne od nich (no system padnie i nie da sie go zreanimowac przez jakis czas), to przeciez nie bede ich winic o to, e nie zrobili wszystkiego
<Jsf_> I jeszcze zapytam z tego co rozumiem to po prostu nie "naprawiłem" GRUB'a?
<ftpd> Jsf_: Jak go "przywracałeś", to się zrobił taki, co bootuje tylko linuksa.
<szkodnik> a niestety pady ktoregos z dydtemow sa u nas na porzadku dziennym
<ftpd> A teraz sposobem od BlessJaha zrobiłeś taki, co "inteligentnie" patrzy, jakie są systemy i generuje wporzo konfig.
<szkodnik> tyle, ze jak jeden system nie dziala, robie przeorganizowanie i daje im do roboty jakis inny proces, ktory nie wymaga padnietego systemu :P
<Jsf_> Aha, dzięki jeszcze raz
<szkodnik> a obecna szefowa na to nigdy nie wpadla :D
<Jsf_> Dzięki jeszcze raz
<ftpd> Idźcie z wynurzeniami o szefowej na bok, co? Znaczy nic nie mam do OT i sam często robię, ale nie wtedy, kiedy trwa jakaś techniczna dyskusja, do tego - o dziwo - związana z tematyką kanału ;-)
<szkodnik> "dlaczego nic nie robicie?" "bo gema umarla a x dala nam dzisiaj do robienia tylko przeniesienia blokow i nie mozemy tego robic"
<szkodnik> dopra
<szkodnik> juz se ide
<ftpd> Jakby była plaża, to sam pogadałbym o swoim szefie!
<szkodnik> plaza jest!
<szkodnik> za moim oknem :D
<szkodnik> chcesz troche? ;)
<Jsf_> Tak dobrze się zarabia jako administrator Linux?
<Jsf_> ;d
<ftpd> Nie, dziekuję. Mam okna na zachód i dopiero chwilę temu przestało mi słoneczko walić po ryju.
<szkodnik> Jsf_, ja nie jestem administratorem niczego :>
<szkodnik> zajmuje sie proedura chargeback
<szkodnik> dla banku
<ftpd> Jestem masakrycznie głodny, ale nie podjąłem się gotowania w tak nasłonecznionej kuchni.
<ftpd> Niech jeszcze trochę się przewietrzy.
<szkodnik> ftpd, jest jeszcze opcja zamowienia pizzy
<szkodnik> skuteczna
<m477> ,ktory nie nie wymaga padnitego systemu* chyba
<szkodnik> whatever :D
<szkodnik> wiesz o co chodzi :P
<ftpd> szkodnik: Nie nie, wyjąłem rano pyszne mięsko, szkoda mi. Jakieś substytuty typu pizza-do-mikrofali mam w lodówce, ale _chcę_ ugotować.
<ftpd> m477: Coś jeszcze chcesz wiedzieć o defaultowym Ubuntu?
<szkodnik> ach
<ftpd> BlessJah: Albo Ty?
<szkodnik> co gotujesz
<szkodnik> ?
<BlessJah> co ja?
<ftpd> Bo chcę wywalić tę VMkę.
<ftpd> BlessJah: 20:41:22 |        ftpd   | BlessJah: http://insomniac.pl/f/vim/sources.png - chcesz w tekście wystawione, czy tylko chciałeś obejrzeć?
<BlessJah> tekst
<szkodnik> ide sprztnac kotom
<szkodnik> brb
<m477> ftpd: jak bede chcial to zapytam
<Jsf_> ftpd z jakiego klienta irc'a używasz?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Za późno, już shutnąłem. Przepisz sobie.
<ftpd> Jsf_: irssi.
<BlessJah> trudno
<m477> inny irc klient to jak inna przynaleznosc rasowa?
<ftpd> No idea.
<BlessJah> m477: nie, po prostu userzy irssi są lepsi od innych
<m477> ;d
<m477> twierdzisz to jako jeden z nich?
<ftpd> weechat jest całkiem ok.
<ftpd> Tylko nie ma /last
<ftpd> I jak się w nim usunie to 'pierwsze okno z informacjami' jest trochę kupa.
<Jsf_> To jak już tu trafiłem, to wiecie może co zrobić gdy drukarka połączona przez Wi-fi przestała drukować
<Jsf_> a w 'stan wydruku" pisze, że jest niepołączona
<Jsf_> a wcześniej działała normalnie?
<Jsf_> I z innych komputerów z Win działa?
<szkodnik> Jsf_, nie lubi cie, albo ma gorszy dzien
<BlessJah> ftpd: okazuje się, że mam defaultowy, tylko to chciałem wiedzieć
<BlessJah> mogę służyć za dawcę :]
<Jsf_> Przez 4 tygodnie?
<Jsf_> ;d
<ftpd> Jsf_: A pinga się?
<Jsf_> Nie sprawdzałem
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> No to teges.
<ftpd> Jak coś się psuje z urządzeniem po sieci, zawsze zaczynaj od sprawdzania łączności.
<ftpd> Ping, telnet ma port usługi, firewall, takie tam.
<BlessJah> Jsf_: grub wykrył windowsa
<BlessJah> ?
<m477> drukarka ma firewalla?
<Jsf_> tak wykrył
<BlessJah> ok
<jacekowski> niektore maja
<Jsf_> Nie ma, chyba.
<m477> i po co?
<ftpd> m477: Nie, OUTPUT po jego stronie.
<m477> nie rozumiem
<Jsf_> no ping od 2 do 600
<ftpd> To poczytaj o chainach w iptables, m477.
<Jsf_> a teraz tak ok. 5
<m477> oO
<bastetandroid> Ale fajne spotkanie.... awww.
<BlessJah> LOL
<m477> słitaśnie
<BlessJah> zaczęła grać muzyka, 10 sekund kminiłem co gra
<m477> ftpd: chwilowo moja siec nie laduje stron www
<BlessJah> jak dawno żadna strona nie przywitala mnie dźwiękową reklamą
<ftpd> Ja muszę na insomniac.pl dorzucić muzyczkę.
<ftpd> Żeby pasowała do wróżek.
<Jsf_> Czyli jak jest ping to jest połączenie?
<m477> ja mam zawsze z tym problem po restarcie przegladarki gdzie mam zazwczyaj ponad 100 zakladek
<Jsf_> Czyli nie tu problem
<ftpd> Jsf_: ICMP. Teraz musisz zobaczyć, czy do usługi się dobijasz.
<Jsf_> A mógłbys objaśnic jak bo nie wiem i nie mogę znajść jasnej instrukcji?
<ftpd> A ja nie wiem, na jakim porcie to słucha.
<bastetandroid> Znajsc i umrzec.
<ftpd> To jest LDP?
<Jsf_> znaleźć*
<Damn3d> po maturze do kina chodziliśmy
<Damn3d> na karuzelę
<Zippa> Witam i o zdrowie pytam
<Damn3d> kaszel troche mam i lewy pośladek mnie swędzi
<Damn3d> cześć
<Zippa> Mam pytanko jak się synchronizuje w Lubuntu Pocket PC , bo mam zamiar postawić obok XP
<BlessJah> co z czym zamierzasz synchronizować?
<BlessJah> lubuntu z windowsem?
<Zippa> Nie Windows Pocket PC 2003 SE , z Lubuntu
<ftpd> Ojaaaaaa.
<ftpd> 2003 SE!
<ftpd> To jakieś czasy PDA II.
<ftpd> Ale zabytek.
<ftpd> Zippa: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/winphone/forum/wp6n-sync/microsoft-active-sync-for-linux/499095c9-1ab3-4417-a99d-85aee6f6ff1f
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cwz67dp> (at answers.microsoft.com)
<ftpd> Zippa: Generalnie słowo-klucz: 'activesync'.
<Zippa> No Qtek S110, w XP mam Active Sync
<ftpd> No. To teraz musisz sobie wykminić, skąd wziąć active sync w linuksie.
<ftpd> Mi się chyba w 2006 nie udało (wtedy miałem PDA II).
<Zippa> Ja zamieniłem LG GT540 (z CM9 i wysiadającą baterią) na Qtek S110 z WM 2003SE
<Zippa> Na forum coś mi wytłumaczyli , a Active sync z win mogę wgrać przez wine
<bastetandroid> O. Przyszla dziewczyna z grupy allegro na spotkanie
<m477> przypomnialem sobie o batoniku :)
<ftpd> bastetandroid: O? Jaka?
<szkodnik> m477, podziel sie
<m477> szkodnik: juz zjadłem :<
<szkodnik> @!
<m477> :(
<ftpd> bastetandroid: Jak się nazywa? Pozdrów!
<bastetandroid> ftpd a znasz tych ludzi wroclawia?
<ftpd> bastetandroid: Zależy z którego serwisu. I bardziej jednak facetów.
<ftpd> bastetandroid: Z mojeauto.
<ftpd> bastetandroid: I z ceneo.
<bastetandroid> Ona jest z ceneo
<szkodnik> jejuu ocy mi sie kleja
<ftpd> bastetandroid: Mogę kojarzyć, mogę nie. Ale bardziej nadal facetów tam znam.
<ftpd> bastetandroid: Tak czy tak - powiedz, że pozdro od admina systemowego z Psn.
<BlessJah> szkodnik: idź spać
<BlessJah> jutro weekend
<szkodnik> saras
<szkodnik> jeszcze popodrywac troche musze
<szkodnik> zeby miec z kim ten weekend spedzac
<BlessJah> :(
<qermit> szkodnik: na mnie nie licz
<qermit> :E
<ftpd> szkodnik: No siema!
<ftpd> :P
<szkodnik> qermit, a kto cie tak paskudnie oklamal i powiedzial, ze ja cie w ogole chce?
<qermit> przecież każdy mnie chce
<ftpd> szkodnik: Olej go, masz mnie.
<szkodnik> ftpd, ja internetowych nie chce
<szkodnik> co ja bede miec za pozytek z internetowego chlopa?
<qermit> ftpd jest prawdziwy
<ftpd> Od czegoś trzeba zacząć.
<szkodnik> zakupow nie przytaszczy, smieci nie wyniesie... LO
<szkodnik> ;p
<qermit> szkodnik: a to facet wynosi śmieci?
 * qermit drapie sie po głowie
<szkodnik> mhm
<szkodnik> normalny facet- tak :D
 * qermit nie jest normalny?
<ftpd> Ja wynoszę.
<Damn3d> ja nie wynosze
<Damn3d> ja wnosze
<qermit> Damn3d: kobieta jesteś?
<ftpd> Może dlatego, że jakbym tego nie robił, byłby smród.
<ftpd> Ktoś musi, a że jedynym kimś w tym domu jestem ja...
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> u mnie to ja wynosze
<Damn3d> modl sie
<Damn3d> zeby jezus chrystus je wyniosl
<Damn3d> ja tak robie
<Damn3d> i znikają
<szkodnik> bo pod katem prac domowych na mojego wspollokatora moge liczyc jeszcze mniej, niz na moje koty ;)
<szkodnik> bo one przynajmniej nie uciekaja, kiedy mnie widza z rolka recznikow papirowych i sprayem do szkla w rece...
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> szkodnik: podoba mi się ta idea
<szkodnik> uciekania na widok mnie idacej sprzatac?:D
<szkodnik> czy wynoszenia smieci? ;)
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> muszę wprowadzić to w mieszkaniu
<BlessJah> w sobotę rano wychodzę z mieszkania i jak jest posprzątane wracam
<szkodnik> :<
<szkodnik> sfinia
<szkodnik> a btw, zostanie ktos, kto posprzata?:D
<szkodnik> czy liczysz na to, ze przyjda krasnoludki? ;)
<BlessJah> zostanie :]
<szkodnik> cfaniak
<szkodnik> ja nie mam tak dobrze
<szkodnik> jak zostawie edu w domu samego w sobote, to nie dosc, ze nie mam co nawet marzyc o tym , zeby posprzatal, to jak wroce syf bedzie jeszcze gorszy :D
<ftpd> W sumie najprościej jest raz na dwa tygodnie wynająć studentkę 2 dychy/godzina.
<ftpd> Stówka i odpucowane.
<BlessJah> heh
<BlessJah> przychodzi studenka awf
<BlessJah> w miniówce, wymalowana
<BlessJah> a ty w drzwiach z mopem
<ftpd> Works for me.
<szkodnik> ftpd, za 20 za godzine to i ja moge sprzatac..
<ftpd> No nie wiem, jakie są stawki.
<ftpd> Ale myślę, że stówka za całe mieszkanie jest fair enough.
<BlessJah> ftpd: tylko musisz wyraźnie podkreślić że chodzi tylko o sprzątanie
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie no. Ja _płacę_ tylko za sprzątanie.
<ftpd> Jak będą usługi dodatkowe, ok.
<szkodnik> ftpd, to gdzie to mieszkanie do wysprzatania za taka stawke? ;)
<szkodnik> cholera, chyba branze zmienie
<ftpd> szkodnik: W Poznaniu.
<ftpd> Jeden pokój 21m, drugi 12.
<ftpd> Nieduża kuchnia i łazienka.
<szkodnik> za daleko
<szkodnik> chyba, ze oplacis takze koszty podrozy :D
<szkodnik> bo jak nie, to na pociag wyfam wiecej, niz zarobie :P
<ftpd> No co Ty, z Lubljany jedziesz?
<szkodnik> z gdyni :(
<BlessJah> ftpd: poszukaj w gazetach ogłoszeń o sponsoring i proponuj sprzątanie
<BlessJah> przecież żadna praca nie hańbi, moża któraś dziewczyna się zgodzi
<ftpd> BlessJah: http://www.sprzatanienago.eu/index.html
<ftpd> BlessJah: http://www.nagapokojowka.com/
<ftpd> A z myślą o szczególnie wymagających klientach została przygotowana oferta full-service. W ramach tej usługi możliwe jest wykonanie prac poza standardowych omawianych indywidualnie z klientem.
<ftpd> :P
<BlessJah> tam masz stawki odpowiednio większe
<BlessJah> Wystawiamy Faktury VAT!
<ftpd> Ja nie.
<BlessJah> ty nie wystawiasz faktur vat za sprzątanie nago?
<qermit> kobietom?
<BlessJah> qermit: nie można być wybrednym
<BlessJah> nasz klient, nasz pan
<BlessJah> hej, pod tym hasłem można usługi sado-maso reklamować
<ftpd> To znaczy, że Ty zamówiłbyś mężczyznę?
<ftpd> 23:30:59 |    BlessJah   | hej, pod tym hasłem można usługi sado-maso reklamować
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> No shit, Sherlock.
<ftpd> Albo, po naszemu: nie gówno, Rutkowski.
<ftpd> Myślisz, że czym jest usługa 'full-service', jak nie burdelem pod przykrywką?
<BlessJah> ftpd: 'nasz klient - nasz pan' można by napisać w szyldzie burdelu o profilu sado-maso
<ftpd> ;-)
<BlessJah> no, teraz się rozumiemy
<ftpd> Pozwolisz, że to wkleję na fejsbuka.
<ftpd> Mam wyciąć nicka?
<BlessJah> tak
<ftpd> done
<BlessJah> potem będę do allegro aplikował, i mnie wpisze w google ichni HRowiec
<BlessJah> daj linka, od razu zalajkuję :]
<ftpd> Nie wiem, jak dać direct linka do postu.
<ftpd> https://www.facebook.com/eftepede/posts/3544128924060
<BlessJah> not foung
<BlessJah> kiedyś jakiś konkurs był na niebezpieczniku bodaj
<BlessJah> gdzie jednym z kroków było podanie direct linka do posta
<BlessJah> mozliwe ze mnie nie wpuszczaja bo jestem niezalogowany
<ftpd> Raczej: bo ja nie udostępniam tego postu public.
<BlessJah> wstydniś
<ftpd> I kto to mówi.
<BlessJah> :]
<wormux29> Dobry wieczór.
<szkodnik> ech nie udalo sie poderwac :(
<szkodnik> chyba jednak weekend spedze z wami
<szkodnik> przykro mi!
<wormux29> Mam problem, żeby połączyć się z tym kanałem przez Xchat. Robię wszystko wg poradnika http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=93916  gdzie moze tkiwc problem
<szkodnik> wormux29, nie wiem, ja tu jestem z x0chata
<szkodnik> i dziala
<szkodnik> dobra, ide do lozka
<szkodnik> dobrej nocy
<ftpd> szkodnik: to czemu mnie nie podrywasz?
<szkodnik> juz ci mowilam,z a daleko mieszkasz :P
<szkodnik> zadneo pozytku bym z ciebie nie miala D:
<ftpd> Wszystko można obejść.
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> ja chcę, ja chcę
<BlessJah> weekend nad morzem
<ftpd> Chcesz obejść?
<BlessJah> szkodnik: daleko masz do plaży?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, 10 minut trolejbusem :P
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> będzie tańsze żarcie!
<bastetandroid> No. Moj pierwszy nocny powrot do mieszkania wewrocku
<ftpd> "nocny", lol.
<BlessJah> nie bałaś się?
<bastetandroid> Uh. Jeszcze nie wrocilam
<szkodnik> baju zuczki
<BlessJah> ftpd: ja się do tej pory zastanawiam czy czwarta to noc czy już ranek :]
<bastetandroid> Za 60 minit mam autobus
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> To schowaj telefon, bo Ci skroją.
<ftpd> :P
<bastetandroid> Gorzej bo poszlam na spotkanie od razu po pracy
<bastetandroid> Nie wiedzialam ze wyladujemy na grunwaldzkim
<ftpd> Pozdrowilaś?
<bastetandroid> Nie bo poszla wczesniej
<ftpd> Szepty obejrzyj.
<Lolly> No witam
<ftpd> no.
 * qermit odpalił buildroota
<ftpd> qermit: jako kto Ty pracujesz?
<qermit> oficjalnie jako programista urządzeń wbudowanych
<ftpd> A, to nie 'wszystkiego najlepszego'.
<ftpd> :P
<dweller> a co, dziś dzień admina?
<ftpd> No.
<qermit> ftpd: ale też zarządzam routerem w firmie :P
<qermit> i drukarką zadalną
<ftpd> A. To wszystkiego najlepszego!
<qermit> :)
<qermit> \o\
<qermit>  /o/
<qermit> testował już ktoś z was ofertę - Play na Kartę 5 zł (0 zł w Play)  ?
<qermit> jak to gcc wolno się buduje na tym hoście
<ftpd> qermit: Ja nie używam play, moi znajomi też. Zatem: nie.
<BlessJah> qermit: mam play ale nie tą taryfę
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-27
<bastetmilo> udało mi się wrócić do mieszkania.
<ftpd> No to jeszcze złóż mi życzenia i uciekaj spać.
<bastetmilo> nic to, że musiałam część drogi przejsc na piechotę
<BlessJah> lol, to gdzie ty mieszkasz?
<BlessJah> w oleśnicy?
<ftpd> We Wrocławiu, lol :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji...?
<BlessJah> albo leśnicy
<ftpd> bastetmilo: ... http://sysadminday.com
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie. Ale autobus sobie raczył nie przyjechać
<bastetmilo> a ja stwierdziłam że nie będę czekać nastepnych 30 minut na dworcu
<bastetmilo> skoro w 25 dojdę do siebie
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wszyskiego najlepszego z okazji dnia sysadmina w takim razie :)
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> "A sysadmin is a professional, who plans, worries, hacks, fixes, pushes, advocates, protects and creates good computer networks, to get you your data, to help you do work — to bring the potential of computing ever closer to reality."
<bastetmilo> zastanwiam się czy opłaca mi się iść spać
<ftpd> Lubię ten cytat.
<bastetmilo> a wy czemu nie śpicie? :)
<BlessJah> sen jest dla mięczaków
<ftpd> Ja oglądałem HK.
<bastetmilo> HK?
<bastetmilo> aaa. I znów jestem na fociach na fejsbóczku
<ftpd> Hell's Kitchen. Poka linka!
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie bo mnie widać i brzydko wyszłam
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> To nie.
<ftpd> To ja przypomnę!
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/222455_1886200956897_4999954_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c6vzbfk> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<ftpd> I tym optymistycznym akcentem...
<bastetmilo> w ogóle byłam na spotkaniu ORGASM #1
<bastetmilo> ftpd: piękna focia
<ftpd> Ba. Lubię ją.
<ftpd> Szkoda, że w tym roku nic nie robimy.
<ftpd> MOże ktoś chociaż maila wyśle.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Idę spać. Czus.
<bastetmilo> paa
<bastetmilo> ale szkoda że na geek girls wrocław przychodzi mało programistek
<BlessJah> ftpd: który to ty?
<PushUpek> BlessJah: pewnie jaszczuro-ludź :D
<bastetmilo> zielony krawat i fajka w lapie jeśli dobrze rozpoznałam
<Nightray> Witam
<bastetmilo> hej
<Nightray> po 6 latach kupiłem nowego pieca i postanowiłem się pogodzić z linuxem (laptop nie trawił) próbuję zainstalować i mam kilka głupich pytań, ktoś ma chwilę żeby pomóc?
<BlessJah> lol
<bastetmilo> Nightray: jak bedziemy potrafili...
<BlessJah> 3 sesje basha żarły po 15% proca
<BlessJah> damn, muszę gdzieś sleepa jakiegoś trzepnąć bo to chyba jakiś while zbyt szybko obracał
<Nightray> bastetmilo: Mam SSD 90GB które przeznaczam na Windę i 1TB z którego odcinam sobie 500gb na mój magazyn plików 'dziwnych' (i nie, nie porno), 250 na rzeczy z windy + to co chcę przerzucać między systemami, no i to co zostaje na linuxa
<Nightray> tylko nie wiem jak te partycje linuxowe podzielic
<Nightray> np. czy potrzebuje swapa mając 8gb ramu
<BlessJah> zrób swapa
<BlessJah> 1TB to dużo, a bez swapa nie ma hibernacji
<BlessJah> hibernacji, hm...
<BlessJah> s2disk powiedzmy, bo może być też s2ram
<Nightray> ile temu swapowi dać?
<Nightray> w poradnikach niby piszą żeby dac tyle ile ramu, ale 8gb to będzie chyba overkill
<bastetmilo> ugh. Ale gógiel ładnie tasuje pozycje stron :/
<BlessJah> Nightray: 8 gb na hd
<BlessJah> hdd
<bastetmilo> Nightray: ja sie kiedys rabnelam i dałam... 40GB na swapa... Zauwazyłam chyba po miesiacu
 * BlessJah do tej pory ma chyba ~17GB swapa
<bastetmilo> a ze mnie sie smiales
<BlessJah> kiedy i z czego?
<bastetmilo> no tak. masz krótką pamieć
<Nightray> hmm...
<BlessJah> smialem sie wielokrotnie
<BlessJah> nie pamietam okolicznosci wszystkich moich smiechów
<bastetmilo> spoko
<BlessJah> mój swap jest taki duży i dziwnie kanciasty z dwóch prostych powodów
<Nightray> ok, czyli swap 8gb, ile na / i czy reszte ładowć w /home czy coś jeszcze robić?
<BlessJah> Nightray: a chcesz rozwiązanie proste czy trochę się chcesz pobawić?
<Nightray> to zależy od tego jak bardzo podchwytliwe jest to pytanie
<BlessJah> Nightray: możesz dać 30GB na '/' (spokojnie wystarczy)
<BlessJah> ale możesz dać mniej i część rzeczy trzymać na hdd
<BlessJah> logi, cache apta (pobrane deby)
<Nightray> ale rozumiem że wtedy wszystko trzeba ręcznie wklepać w konsoli żeby przekierować na hdd, i w tym jest haczyk?
<BlessJah> nie, to jest edycja jednego pliku, nie musisz tego robić w konsoli
<BlessJah> tylko cośtam jednak musisz wiedzieć
<BlessJah> 30GB to aż nadto
<BlessJah> dwumiesięczne ubuntu bez home zajmuje 8.7GB
<Nightray> ok
<m477> BlessJah: nawet nie
<BlessJah> w ciągu roku myślę, że przytyje drugie tyle
<Nightray> ręsztę ładować w /home czy jakoś inaczej to jeszcze dzielić?
<BlessJah> m477: może ci się anorektyczka trafiła
<BlessJah> reszta w /home
<m477> BlessJah: no rzadko ją dokarmiam update'ami
<BlessJah> ja też
<BlessJah> /var/cache/apt# du -hs archives/
<BlessJah> 592M	archives/
<Nightray> dobra, to będę to sobie taraz ustawiać a w międzyczasie: Jak instalowałem win7 to musiałem potem wrzucać tonę sterowników takich jak usb 3.0, karta sieciowa, muzyczna, graficzna i takie tam atrakcje
<Nightray> wiem że sterowniki do grafiki są do sciągnięcia pod linuksa
<Nightray> niektóre z reszty mogą być w już w dystrubucji
<BlessJah> lol, win7 nie ma usb3.0 i takich tam?
<BlessJah> Nightray: jaką masz grafikę/grafiki?
<Nightray> to jest windows, nie spodziewaj się nie wiadomo czego :D
<BlessJah> m477: lol, masz rację, na ubu nie mam oddzielnego home
<BlessJah> 5.4GB zajmuje
<BlessJah> i, jak wspomniałem, drugie tyle może zająć w ciągu roku
<m477> no mi tez mniej wiecej tyle
<Nightray> Asus GeForce GTX670 DirectCu II 2GB DDR5 i płyta główna to Asrock Z77 Extreme4
<m477> do czego to?
<bastetmilo> moje ubu ma 12GB (na home mam 20GB) - i ma tydzien :)
<Nightray> do grafiki sterowniki są z tego co wiem, ale interesują mnie takie atrakcje jak to usb 3.0, karta dźwiękowa itd
<BlessJah> Nightray: jedyne chyba co może nie działać, to niektóre moduły wifi
<Nightray> i przede wszystkim karta sieciowa, bo bez neta ciężko mi będzie instalować cokolwiek
<m477> a widi dziala juz na linuxa?
<BlessJah> m477: wifi? zazwyczaj OOTB
<m477> BlessJah: widi
<m477> linuks*
<bastetmilo> co to widi?
<m477> google
<bastetmilo> firefox mi sie zawiesił
<m477> bezkablowe przesylanie obrazu
<bastetmilo> napisz mi
<BlessJah> to tego to ja nie wiem
<bastetmilo> e. to widi to jakiś szajs :>
<m477> dlaczego?
<bastetmilo> dobra. Dobranoc wszystkim - ja jednak bez snu kiepsko pracuje, a rano trzeba do roboty...
<bastetmilo> o/
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ten największy.
<Lakii> [;
<tajwanuser> cze
<unx> ma ktos jakies doswiadczenie z virtuemart pod joomla?
<bastetmilo> nie
<unx> eh juz nie wiem gdzie szukac pomocy
<bastetmilo> unx: na #joomla spróbój
<bastetmilo> spróbuj*
<unx> ehh no racja, goraco jak diabli i czlowiek przestaje myslec
<bastetmilo> unx: :) - jakbyś potrzebował pomocy z Wordpressem to jeszcze ja mogłabym pomóc, ale z Joomla niestety nie.
<unx> bastetmilo: niestety stawiam sklep na virtuemart i troche zaczynam zalowac
<unx> ale za daleko juz zaszedlem zeby teraz cos zmieniac
<bastetmilo> unx: robisz to pierwszy raz?
<unx> i tak i nie
<unx> wczesniej sie bawilem troche tym
<unx> teraz robie to, aby wykorzystac to do zarabiania
<bastetmilo> i okazuje się, że nie jest tak pięknie jak miało być ;)
<unx> no dokladnie
<unx> w sumie to brakuje mi jednej rzeczy, chce zmusic wyszukiwarke, aby po wpisaniu nazwy kategorii wywalala mi link do danej kat.
<unx> nie moge znalezc nawet platnego modulu ktory to umozliwi
<unx> a niestety w php orlem nie jestem
<bastetmilo> unx: przyznam się, że się nie spotkalam nigdy wcześniej z takim rozwiązaniem
<unx> no, niestety to jest chyba jedynaopcja ktora pozwoli zrealizowac pewna idee w tym shopie
<bastetmilo> BTW wczoraj na Orgasm #1 padło pytanie "Kasia, a nie chciałabyś może zmienić firmy...?" ;) niby nic, a jak miło się czlowiek po tym czuje :)
<bastetmilo> unx: a jaka to ideea?
<bastetmilo> idea*
<unx> sklep z czesciami samochodowymi
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ty masz na imie kasia?
<unx> 3 podstawowe rzeczy
<unx> wyszukiwanie po numerze czesci - done
<unx> wyszukiwanie po modelach samochodow - done
<jacekowski> zrob tak jak maja w uk
<jacekowski> po numerze rejestracyjnym
<unx> wyszukiwanie po numerze KBA - tojest problem
<jacekowski> klepiesz numer i samo znajduje model auta
<unx> numer kba wystepuje tylko w niemczech
<unx> noo wlasnie cos takiego
<unx> to jest wlasnie numer KBA
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tak, a co?
<jacekowski> w UK to jest po numerze rejestracyjnym
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: tak tylko pytalem
<jacekowski> moja ciotka ma na imie kasia
<unx> jacekowski: wiem, niemcy maja numer KBA
<bastetmilo> unx: a czemu to jest problem? KBA to dodatkowy parametr produktu, więc można po nim szukać
<unx> bastetmilo: wlasnie nie produktu, to jest numer konkretnej wersji silnikowej samochodu
<unx> czyli u mnie kategoria
<jacekowski> nie widze problemu
<jacekowski> wyszukiwarke kategorii potrzebujesz
<unx> np 1 kat = audi, podkategoria A3 podkategoria podkategori np 1.9 TDI xxxxxx
<unx> gdzie xxxxx to wlasnie numer KBA
<jacekowski> audi ssie
<bastetmilo> unx: a nie możesz zrobić z tego parametru produktu? Nawet takiego ukrytego - wiem, powiela kategorie, ale możesz po tym szukać
<unx> jacekowski: no wlasnie ja tego nie napisze i nie moge znalezc nic takiego nawet komercyjnego pod virtuemart
<jacekowski> to zaplac komus zeby ci napisal
<unx> ale dany produkt moze pasowac do roznych modeli
<unx> jacekowski: SSIE duzymi literami :), i chyba tak bedzie, ze trzeba bedzie wydac pare zlociszy
<bastetmilo> unx: jak masz duzy budżet projektu, to wynajmij studenta co ci to skrobnie za 100 zł :)
<unx> bastetmilo: gdzie takiego szukac? :)
<unx> Jak by tu ktoś taki był to bym chętnie zapłacił:)
<bastetmilo> unx: tutaj się trafiają jacyś biedni zdolni studenci
<bastetmilo> unx: lub (shame on me) zlecenia.przez.net
<unx> no wlaśnie kiedyś trafiłem na taką stronę ze zleceniami, zapomniałem nazwy, właśnie szukam
<unx> oferia.pl
<bastetmilo> też tam mozna
<ftpd> To nasze \o/
<bastetmilo> no wasze wasze
<ftpd> Wszystko jest nasze!
<bastetmilo> Wszystkie dzieci nasze są...
<ftpd> Idę instalować ML, brb
<bastetmilo> jadę do domu. BBL
<BlessJah> ftpd: co największe?
<BlessJah> inf: problemy z identyfikacją własnej płci?
<inf> not really.
<BlessJah> rozdwojenie jaźni?
<DaZ> trójkąt jaźni
<BlessJah> musisz pilnować tamte dwie, żeby nie dorwały się do klawiatury
<inf> dlatego je sobie "zgroup'owałem"
<BlessJah> żebyśmy wiedzieli z kim rozmawiamy?
<BlessJah> moi mają potworzone oddzielne konta
<BlessJah> przynajmniej ci o których wiem
<galaxy> siemaa
<galaxy> kto jest
<unitra> witam
<unitra> http://wklej.org/hash/1c24d93d264/ ktoś ma pomysł z tymi UNCLAIMED? powinenem się przejmować?
<Quintasan> \o
<qermit> http://www.nie.com.pl/art1178.htm
<BlessJah> qermit: http://www.nie.com.pl/grafika/gui/footer_01.jpg
<lisu> BlessJah: LOL x]
<BlessJah> próbowałem kliknąć, ale okazało się, że obrazek
<CookieM> tak 2008 to dobry rok był...
<BlessJah> Prenumerata w dewizach opłacona przez odbiorcę z zagranicy: w USD PEKAO S.A. IV O/W-wa PL54124010531787000004430508 SWIFT PKO PPLP WWXXX
<BlessJah> co to są dewizy?
<BlessJah> bo kojarzy mi się z zakupami za dolary i czasami PRLu
<CookieM> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dewizy
<CookieM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=suYz5SHFHyA
<szkodnik> hi
<gjm> \o
<szkodnik> :)
<szkodnik> pomozcie mi wymyslic jakas kare dla wspollokatora...
<CookieM> łoże Prokrusta
<m477> a za co
<CookieM> pewnie wprowadził dzikiego lokatora (kota albo szczura laboratoryjnego)
<Voldenet> szkodnik: ja pewnie zbyt klasycznie, ale 30 batów
<BlessJah> szkodnik: puść mu biebera
<BlessJah> jest możliwość skierowania jednego strumienia na głośniki, drugiego na słuchawki?
<qermit> kto chcial cos ode mnie
<qermit> szkodnik: niech zatańczy ci na róże
<gjm> "róże"
<gjm> qermit: Wstydź się
<gjm> Chyba że na rurze z różą w zębach
<BlessJah> róży albo różach
<BlessJah> mam jedną, uschłą, w ogródku
<BlessJah> mści się zza grobu, znowy poharatałem na niej rękę
<m477> cool story
<qermit> gjm: :(
<BlessJah> m477: cool to będzie jak wymyślę jakąś wymyślną zemstę
<BlessJah> taka wprawka, przed zostaniem geniuszem zła
<szkodnik> umm mam ochote go potluc, bo nie dal mi kasy za czynsz
<BlessJah> szkodnik: hehe, w gotówce pewnie jeszcze?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, hmm w tym mieszkaniu 3 rzeczy sa niedozolone: dzieci, psy i wspollokatorzy
<szkodnik> w tej kolejnosci wlasciciele wymienili je w umowie
<szkodnik> wiec tak, coczywiscie, ze w gotowce
<BlessJah> hehe, masz umowę, w której są wymienione dzieci psy i współlokatorzy?
<szkodnik> tak
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> szkodnik: i w momencie zajścia w hipotetyczną ciąże wylatujesz?
<szkodnik> no idea
<szkodnik> ale ja nie zajde
<szkodnik> wiec nie musze sobie tym glowy zawracac
<BlessJah> dziwnych masz właścicieli
<szkodnik> to nei mo wlasciciele, tylko mieszkania :D
<szkodnik> ide sprzatac kotom
<szkodnik> brb
<szkodnik>               cvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<Ashiren> :3
<BlessJah> `seen karmel
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: karmel was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 12 weeks, 1 day, 0 hours, 23 minutes, and 21 seconds ago: * karmel too
<BlessJah> `seen karmelek
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: karmelek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 18 weeks, 2 days, 8 hours, 53 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: * karmelek mruczy cos o dokumentacji i tutorialach :P
<szkodnik> ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''o
<szkodnik> widzie, ze ktorys z kotow sie z wami przywital :D
<szkodnik> BlessJah, tesknisz? ;)
<BlessJah> za? tobą, karmelkiem czy kotami?
<szkodnik> za mna nie
<szkodnik> za kotami raczej tez nie, caly czas tu sa
<szkodnik> jak widac na zalaczonym obrazku czasami nawet sie odezwa ;)
<szkodnik> wiec pozostaje tylko karmel
<szkodnik> ha
<szkodnik> kumpel wpadnie zaraz
<szkodnik> ide ogarniac chalupe
 * BlessJah aż spojrzał na zegarek
 * dj_oko wrócił z kina i poleca film Dark Knight Rises
<m477> w kamizelce kuloodpornej byles?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, wiesz, kiedy ludzie pracuja nie maja czasu w ciagu dnia
<szkodnik> na to, zeby sie spotkac i gadac
<szkodnik> wiec robia to, kiedy maja czas
<BlessJah> m477: zaczął strzelać pierwszy
<gjm> Z procy
<BlessJah> szkodnik: na rowerze byłem i straciłem w sumie poczucie czasu, myślalem że jest później
<szkodnik> pfff
<szkodnik> kurde chcialabym miec rower
<gjm> Ukradnij
<BlessJah> ja mam dwa o umiarkowanym stopniu niepełnosprawności
<jacekowski> pusty samolot
<gjm> BlessJah: To możesz zrobić transformersa
<jacekowski> 30 ludzi w wielkim a330
<BlessJah> trzeba było popytać ludzi czy mają baterie
<BlessJah> bo w zapalniku ci się wyczerpały
<jacekowski> 200 miejsc w samolocie
<jacekowski> to raczej im sie nie oplaca
<BlessJah> co to za lot?
<jacekowski> godzina postoju w riyhadzie
<jacekowski> LH609
<jacekowski> http://www.flightradar24.com/2012-07-27/20:24/DLH609
<jacekowski> gizan-riyhad-monachium
<jacekowski> ale tutaj go pokazuje ze jeszcze nie wyladowal
<gjm> 1st world problems
<BlessJah> gdzie to właściwie jest
<jacekowski> arabia saudyjska
<jacekowski> http://imgur.com/XjrdP
<jacekowski> tak to wyglada
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> dwa rzędy za tobą
<BlessJah> zamaskowany asasyn
<jacekowski> o koles powiedzal ze 26 ludzi
<jacekowski> watpie ze sie za paliwo im nawet zwraca
<jacekowski> mam wiecej ciekawych zdjec
<jacekowski> kolesia co jechal na osle
<jacekowski> albo jakims innym parzystokopytnym
<jacekowski> ale wygladalo jak osiol
<jacekowski> i burze piaskow
<BlessJah> co robisz w arabii?
<jacekowski> w sumie nic nie zrobilem
<jacekowski> bo ktos do dupy robote zorganizowal
<jacekowski> wiec sie przejechalem
<jacekowski> tam i spowrotem
<jacekowski> przynajmniej tyle dobrze ze biznes klasa w jedna strone
<BlessJah> nad czym pracujecie?
<m477> i za takie rzeczy sie teraz pobiera pieniadze?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: elektrownia
<jacekowski> tzn. oczyszczanie wody chlodzacej
<jacekowski> shiquaiq
<jacekowski> shuqaiq
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> shuqaiq
<jacekowski> http://goo.gl/maps/Bi3iz
<jacekowski> tu o
<jacekowski> ale jest ethernet w samolocie
<jacekowski> nie wiem po co
<jacekowski> nie mam kabelka wiec nie obadam
<m477> wifi raczej nie ma takiego zasiegu
<m477> zby moglbyc internet w samolocie
<jacekowski> co to za problem zrobic wifi w samolocie
<jacekowski> 3 AP i oblozysz caly samolot z zapasem
<gjm> Żeby gołębie mogły dziubki na birdbooka wrzucać
<BlessJah> jacekowski: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dABo_DCIdpM
<CookieM> fajne, tylko gostek trochę za dużo przeklina
<m477> jacekowski: chodzilo mi o polaczenie z zemia
<denysonique> pali tutaj ktos Marlboro?
<denysonique> ostatnio sa jakies nieedobre...
<szkodnik> ja niet
<szkodnik> wole babskie fjki
<szkodnik> fajki
<marcin82> cienkie?
 * m477 siedzi na ławce w Hamburgu
 * qermit pierdzi na stołku w swoim pokoju
<m477> hm padac zaczyna
<m477> ciekawe czy wodoodporna klawiatura jest wodoodporna
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-28
<szkodnik> TAK, CIENKIE
<szkodnik> W DODATKU MENTOLOWE
<szkodnik> JEDNYM SLOWEoops
<szkodnik> wcislo sie :D
<szkodnik> takie, jakis prawidzy facet nie rusza ;)
<szkodnik> jakich*
<szkodnik> kuzwa no
<szkodnik> spil mnie :<
<szkodnik> szkoda, ze wykorzystac nie chcai ;/
<qermit> szkodnik: mogłaś ty go wykorzystać
<m477> lol
<m477> co ja pacze
<m477> chwalisz sie czy zalisz?  :D
<m477> bo nie kminie
<szkodnik> zale
<szkodnik> nastepnym razem tak zrobie
<m477> adres?
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> ciebie nie znam
<szkodnik> wiec nie chce
<szkodnik> ja tylko oswojonym sie daje wykorzystywac
<m477> no przeciez zartuje ;d
<qermit> uzyj kota
<m477> szkodnik: to bardzo ciekawe, a kto dla Ciebie jest oswojony?
<szkodnik> ten, kogo za takiego uznam :P
<m477> a na jakiej podstawie dokonujesz tego wyboru?
<m477> piracka wersja oprogramowania na wirtualnej maszynie jest nielegalna?
<BlessJah> nie, jesli porzadnie ja zaszyfrujesz
<m477> ubuntu sam z siebie tez szyfruje partycje
<BlessJah> home i tylko jak go poprosisz
<m477> no ale jest
<m477> i wtedy taka partycja jest nie doprzeczytania?
<m477> w sensie widzana z poziomu innego systemu
<szkodnik> m477, a slyszales o kobiecej intuicji?
<m477> szkodnik: no, ale to sie odbywa podswiadomie
<szkodnik> nom
<szkodnik> to tez
<szkodnik> po prostu kobieta najczesciej wie, czy moze komus ufac, czy nie :P
<szkodnik> albo czego moze sie spodziewac po konkretnym egzemplarzu
<szkodnik> i albo go oswaja, albo nie ;)
<m477> egzemplarzu?
<szkodnik> dopsz
<szkodnik> niech bedzie
<szkodnik> osobniku
<m477> strasznie przedmiotowe podejscie
<szkodnik> ide spac
<szkodnik> moj mozg juz dawno zasnal
<szkodnik> na balkonie
<szkodnik> przy 3 piwie gdzies
<qermit> kobieta nie podejmuje słusznych decyzji
<szkodnik> lozko czeka
<qermit> zgwalc je
<szkodnik> nie, to9 ja dzisiaj mialam byc wykorzystana
<szkodnik> a nie wykorzystywac
<szkodnik> jutro mu napisze, ze ma przyjechac i sie poprawic
<m477> ile wy macie lat? :D
<qermit> 100
<m477> czy to wartosc binarna?
<szkodnik> za duzo!
<szkodnik> dobranoc
<BlessJah> mmhm
<BlessJah> musztarda
<m477> daj
<BlessJah> wara
<m477> nono
<m477> tak sie do psa mowi
<BlessJah> i ludzi dobierających się do mojej musztardy'
<BlessJah> meh
<Thorbjorn> o/
<Thorbjorn> Wszyscy spią jeszcze?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Voldenet> Dziękuję i wzajemnie.
<Voldenet> Thorbjorn: ja już wstałem dawno temu, bo padłem o 17 około :f
<Voldenet> tylko zjadłem, coby podtrzymać funkcje życiowe
<Voldenet> Btw, nick 'em' jest boski z podświetlaniem nicków
<Voldenet> prawie każdy czasownik mam podświetlony
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<lisu> czy dobry to sie okaże... powitać
<szkodnik> :)
<Thorbjorn> Cześć i czołem
<Thorbjorn> Unity już jest jakoś bardziej konfigurowalne czy nadal takie mdłe jakieś?
<onedeep69> hej, w ma ktos taki shit jak blackberry?
<pakos> znam jednego co ma
<onedeep69> probuje wyciagnac settingsy email i mnie pokonal :)
<onedeep69> nie moge nigdzie znalezc, a chce maila skonfigurowac jeszcze na jednym telefonie
<bastetmilo> onedeep69: co ma blackberry do Ubuntu?
<kriters> Siemka.
<kriters> Jakie servery są na freenode v6 ?
<BlessJah> na ichniej stronie jest
<BlessJah> ale chyba te same, musisz tylko w kliencie zaznaczyc ze chcesz IPv6
<kriters> Ok.
<onedeep69> bastetmilo: a czemu ty zawsze masz cos do powiedzenia?
<bastetmilo> onedeep69: bo tak.
<dweller> bo ma opa
<onedeep69> i oczywiscie nigdy nie w temacie
<bastetmilo> onedeep69: bo Ty jesteś w temacie strasznie.
<onedeep69> i trolowanko rozpoczete :)
<BlessJah> nie wierze ze blackberry nie klonowania telefonu
<onedeep69> popraw to zdanie :)
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak to sie nazywa
<BlessJah> w nokiach jest switch
<BlessJah> a, czasownika brakuje
<jacekowski> kriters: fszystkie
<jacekowski> fsystkie*
<kriters> jacekowski: ?
<jacekowski> a poza tym, na stronie frenode jest napisane
<kriters> Aaa servery
<kriters> No juz mam wiem jakie
<jacekowski> ktore serfery maja aj pi fal szesc
<kriters> Bo z freenoda nie korzystam cały czas tylko IRCneta.
<BlessJah> onedeep69: blackberry desktop suite
<BlessJah> słabo, nokie umieją bez udziału lomputera
<BlessJah> tylko to sklonuje też kontakty i sms
<kriters> :>
<onedeep69> mam blackberry desktop software
<onedeep69> i probowalem przekopiowac moje kontakty na black z iphone
<onedeep69> najpierw sie palowalem, zeby kontaty z ip zdjac na outlook
<onedeep69> udalo sie
<onedeep69> BDS nie poradzil sobie z ich skopiowaniem z outlooka :/
<onedeep69> wysral errorem
<onedeep69> no to przenioslem kontakty do kontakty windows
<onedeep69> i tu tez blad ;/
<onedeep69> no comment dla tego sprzetu
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> ja to wyciągnąłem w csv
<onedeep69> skad
<BlessJah> bez uzycia ovi suite nawet
<BlessJah> z nokii, s60
<dj_oko> błe
<dj_oko> ovi suite
<dj_oko> złozłozło
<BlessJah> wlasnie bez
<onedeep69> hmm
<BlessJah> sms chyba bez ovi suite chyba nie wyciagne, ale mam w razie czego jeszcze pythona, skrypcik machne i dostane baze sms w csv
<BlessJah> ktora byc moze wysle tym samym skryptem po bluetooth
<onedeep69> heh, niezly kał
<onedeep69> :)
<onedeep69> jednak iphone to jest banalny w obsludze w kazdym przypadu
<onedeep69> uwstecznilem sie
<bastetmilo> onedeep69: mógbyś dać spokój z tymi koprofilskimi tekstami?
<onedeep69> tak
<onedeep69> ok, spadam
<onedeep69> dzieki i milego weekendu
<julek> ech...
<julek> i byl ten zlot, czy nie?
<jacekowski> a ja mam activesync i mi to rybka
<jacekowski> kazdy jeden telefon potrafi activesync
<BlessJah> jacekowski: po ostatnim activesyncu stracilem kontakty i kalendarz
<bastetmilo> julek: był.
<julek> bastetmilo: i...?
<julek> dużo osób?
<julek> libacja była?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo zle go uzyles
<jacekowski> najpierw uruchamiasz activesync a potem ladujesz kontakty
<jacekowski> i kalendarz
<bastetmilo> julek: nie, libacji nie było. Było ogólnie 9 osób
<BlessJah> czyli activesync, przywrocenie kontaktow z backupu i wtedy zatrybi?
<jacekowski> i dzieki temu moge sobie w pracy/domy/gdzies dodac kontakt
<jacekowski> albo wpis do kalendarza
<BlessJah> wtedy zdaje sie byla mowa o pstryczku wte-czy-wewte
<jacekowski> i telefon go od razu bedzie mial
<jacekowski> no tez mozna
<jacekowski> nie kazdy telefon to ma
<jacekowski> nokie tak potrafia
<jacekowski> iphone nie potrafi
<jacekowski> android ma jakis dziwny algorytm laczenia
<Guest79373> Witam. Czy z polecenia top można wyłuskać tylko obiciążenie CPU ( tylko liczbę). Spróbowałem top | grep "Cpu"  i mam cala linijke i teraz jak z tego wyciagnać pożądaną liczbę
<jacekowski> sa prostsze sposoby
<julek> Guest79373: sed/awk
<julek> pokaz linijke
<jacekowski> topem sie takich rzeczy nie robi
<jacekowski> czyta sie to z /proc/stat
<julek> no zgadza sie
<Guest79373> no to dałęm cat /proc/stat
<Guest79373> i gdzie tam jest obciażenie
<Guest79373> sprawdziłem też inną metodę sar -u 1 4
<Guest79373> i np. jak z takiej linijki  Średnia:       all      5,51      0,00      1,88      0,00      0,00     92,62
<Guest79373> wyciagnać 5,51 ?
<m477> napisz skrypt
<Guest79373> z jakich komend mozna by skorzystac ?
<jacekowski> awk albo cut
<julek> np. | awk '{print $2}'
<Guest79373> ooo to działa!
<Guest79373> a całkowity efekt uzyskałem:  sar -u 1 4 | grep "Średnia" |  awk '{print $3}'
<Guest79373> dziękuje za pomoc
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> takie cos sie zawsze robi z LANG=C
<Guest79373> nie rozumiem
<julek> LANG=C sar -u ...
<BlessJah> LANG=C sar|awk '/^Average/{print $3}'
<BlessJah> lol, awk'a znam
<szkodnik> co tam?:)
<BlessJah> znam awka
<BlessJah> choć hejtuję
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> o/
<szkodnik>  calymi dniami siedze w biurze w klimie i zapomnialam juz, ze jak swieci slonce, to jest cieplo
<tajwanuser> ;>
<szkodnik> docieram tam przed 8, wychodze po 18
<szkodnik> w budynku kima ustawiona jest tak, ze dlugi rekaw i dlugie spodnie sa obowiazkowe, jesli nie chcesz marznac
<szkodnik> a dzisiaj siedze sobie niemalze w samej bieliznie i mi cieplo :D
<m477> cool story
<szkodnik> yhym
<qermit> o/
<gjm> Cheść mariush
<Szatan> http://www.channel4.com/news/black-boxes-to-monitor-all-internet-and-phone-data
<kriters> Kurcze coś mi sie zrobiło i mi obraz zanika na sekunde
<kriters> Jakiś Compiz
<kriters> Błąd.
<kriters> O co chodzi.
<m477> wywal unity
<kriters> http://wklej.org/id/799457/
<kriters> Bo jak wklepuje unity w konsoli to mi takie coś jak wyzej wyskakuje
<kriters> I tak nie działa to.
<kriters> O nawet sie zawiesił :?
<lisu> re
<lisu> ciepło
<jacekowski> Szatan: jakies takie fake, bo watpie ze beda mieli na tyle mocy zeby lamac szyfrowanie takie
<Zippa> hej
<CookieM> ahoj
<Zippa> Mam dość windowsa
<Szatan> Zippa: to wywal kompa przez okno
<Zippa> Chce wrocic chociarz do debiana
<Zippa> Co to jest usernet ?
<Szatan> Zippa: to zainstaluj FreeBSD ;D
<Zippa> ok
<Zippa> Wole Debiana
<Zippa> bo deb jest lepszy
<kretu> w czym?
<Zippa> Łatwo się instalue
<Szatan> Zippa: czy ktoś powiedział że życie jest proste?
<kretu> przy windowsie stawiasz kubek na enter i wracasz za pół godziny
<kretu> więc to nie jest argument
<Zippa> Haha , a Wubi mnie nie rozumie jak chcę wgrać Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Zippa> Idę toczyć plan bojowy na Wubi
<CookieM> Szatan podobno życie jest proste tylko trudne
<Zippa> Hah , a widzieliście aferę z Kupicha w tke
<Zippa> *tle
<CookieM> tym piotrem z feel?
<Zippa> no
<Zippa> Z tym kremem z arabskich telezakupow
<Szatan> CookieM:  ciężkie jest życie typowego ciasteczkowego potwora ;)
<Zippa> wiem :) Wspieramy cię
<CookieM> tak, nikt mnie nie kocha ani nie rozumie
<Zippa> mnie też i
<Szatan> CookieM: oh, chodź na piwo ;D
<CookieM> jestem niczem Jan Baptysta: wina i sycery nie piję
<Zippa> :)
<Zippa> chcę polewki chińskiej i Mageii
<Szatan> CookieM: a Johnego Walkera Blue?
<Zippa> oraz różowe frugo
<Szatan> Zippa: FUJ!
<Zippa> A czerwone jest the best
<Szatan> Czarne!
<CookieM> niczego z procentami, i bez procentów jestem niźle zakręcony
<Zippa> :) chcę do Linuxa
<Szatan> Zippa: o nie! nie dam Wam zgwałcić pingwina!
<Zippa> ot szkoda , a do Unity
<CookieM> wszyscy już chcą do pingwina, ostatnio ceo valve'a publicznie nazwał win8 'katastrofą'
<Szatan> [satan@Leningrad_v2][~] $ eix unity
<Szatan> No matches found.
<Szatan> :D
<Szatan> happy ;P
<Zippa> Win 8 testowałem - tragedia
<Szatan> Zippa: a windows server 2k12?
<Zippa> Nie ?
<Zippa> Win 8 to jest jak Unity przy 11.04 wkużało wkużało , a się przy 12.04 przyzwyczaili się
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> ;p;o
<Zippa> Chcę do Unity i Ubuntu
<Szatan> a ja mam ładną czcionkę do/w terminalu ;D
<Zippa> :) Pokażesz
<Szatan> n'dobra
<Szatan> http://i.imgur.com/mtgRG.png
<CookieM> dzisiaj w aktualizacjach do ubu były nowe czcionki-zamienniki do timesa, ariala i jeszcze czegoś
<Zippa> fajna
<bastetmilo> Zippa: proszę opanuj te spacje i pisz poprawnie.
<Zippa> Jak to porawnie
<bastetmilo> Poprawnie bez błędów.
<Zippa> Aha :)
<CookieM> znaki przestankowe powinny być umieszczane zaraz po słowie, które oddzielają, spacja powinna być dopiero PO znaku
<Zippa> Chce ok
<Zippa> A Wubi mnie nie lovcia
<Zippa> Ja mam z polaka 3 .
<CookieM> nie warto iść na kompromisy z windows, najlepiej zainstalować Linuxa gdzieś na dysku
<panz> witam mój lud
<Zippa> A potem grub nie umiem konfigurować
<bastetmilo> Zippa: nie obchodzą mnie Twoje oceny. Przestań stawiać spację przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi, bo przyjdzie dziad i Cie zabierze.
<Zippa> Jaki dziad.
<CookieM> jpii powstał z martwych?
<bastetmilo> ftpd
<bastetmilo> :>
<panz> mało osób dziś aktywnych, tylko Zippa i CookieM ;/
<bastetmilo> jest sobota
<bastetmilo> wieczór
<panz> Zippa, ty nowy?
<bastetmilo> normalni ludzie nie siedzą na ircu :)
<CookieM> wszyscy chleją piwo na rynkach
<Zippa> panz, Srary wyjadacz
<panz> bo CookieM a widziołem wiela razt
<panz> razy/
<bastetmilo> Piszcie obaj normalnie.
<panz> Stary wyjadacz godosz
<bastetmilo> panz: Zippa tu wpada i zazwyczaj zaraz wylatuje.
<bastetmilo> ktoś ma alergie tu na niego.
<Zippa> Skrzyp
<CookieM> panz ty ze Ślunska?
<panz> CookieM, No ześ pozorny =D
<panz> u ma być w kropkami :D
<CookieM> tak czterech pancernych się trochę oglądało; aha, czasami przeglądam wikipedię w wasze gudce
<CookieM> *waszej
<panz> CookieM, wikipedia i godka...  jerona na ślunsku co 100km inna wymowa...
<CookieM> na wikipedii nad u jest kółeczko a nie kropki: http://szl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Przod%C5%84o_zajta
<panz> na północy na kawę godoją kawa, na południu kejfyj, na zachodnio południowej częsci kafyj...
<panz> chodzi o u z kropamy, bo częściej słychać mocny umlałt, niż "Oł" - czyli przegłos
<panz> ale jok żeh godoł - co 100km inna godka :D
<Zippa> Po ślunsku wiki o ubuntu http://szl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<panz> zasadniczo jest OK
<Zippa> wiem.
<panz> http://poslunsku.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/silesian-keyboard_0.0.1_all.deb jak ktoś chce popisać =D
<panz> CookieM, a ty skąd?
<panz> Zippa, skąd ?
<Zippa> Okolice Żywca
<CookieM> ja śledzik jestem z Podlasia, pod Białymstokiem mieszkam
<Szatan> CookieM: kiedy piwo? ;D
<CookieM> a co ty Szatan też stąd?
<Szatan> CookieM: yep
<CookieM> mówiłem już że jestem wybitnie aspołeczny i alkoholu nie pijam
<panz> jaki komunikatorów używacie? :P
<Szatan> panz: zależy na jaką platformę ;P
<jacekowski> w ogole, concorda dzisiaj widzialem
<panz> Szatan, Debian BSD...
<Szatan> panz: kadu :P
<panz> aa szukam kogoś z tlenem,
<CookieM> kadu i skype
<qermit> a ja fukam psiapsiułóf
<Szatan> qermit: GSM only?
<panz> CookieM, przez to że tlen gra w fujarkę, to też mam kadu :D
<panz> CookieM, a jaką masz wersję kadu ?
<Szatan> [I] net-im/kadu-core [1] Available versions:  0.11.3^p (~)0.12.0^p {{ayatana debug +ntrack}} Installed versions:  0.12.0^p(09:56:19 26.06.2012)(ntrack -ayatana -debug) Homepage:            http://kadu.im Description:         The core of Kadu IM
<CookieM> tlen teraz się skupił głównie na pudelku, 0.11.2
<panz> też mam 11.2, Szatan pewnie czteroliterową dystrybucję, której nazwy nie wolno wymawiać... psst.. pisać...
<panz> albo ma dystrybucję pobojowiska red hata :P
<panz> to jedyna distra z najnowszymi paczkami
<CookieM> jest już 12-tka ale nie ma na oficjalnych repozytoriach
<panz> słyszeliście o Steam na pingwinka?
<szkodnik> panz, ja mam tlen
<szkodnik> po co ci tlen?:P
<panz> i Serious Sam 3 BFE na Linux?,  początkowo nie wierzyłem
<panz> szkodnik, ale Tlen.pl ( komunikator?)
<panz> ?
<szkodnik> si
<szkodnik> ale w wersji 6
<panz> szkodnik, Don Szkodniko... bo mi GG nie łączy... zielona ikonka GG miga i miga i miga.... i tak może do rana
<CookieM> tak, już nawet jego szef obśmiał nadchodzącego windowsa: http://twojepc.pl/news27365.html
<BlessJah> panz: archlinux ma więcej niż 4 litery
<szkodnik> jesli juz to dona ;)
<szkodnik> i tak, on tak czaasem ma
<panz> BlessJah, :D
<szkodnik> ale ja go wtedy po prostu wylaczam i wlaczam i juz dziala ;)
<panz> szkodnik, u mnie - to nawet nie pomaga
<panz> ;D
<szkodnik> panz a masz 6, czy te niedorobiona 7? ;)
<panz> 7....
<szkodnik> pff
<szkodnik> no to widzisz
<panz> z uploaduj 6 :d
<szkodnik> ja sie zatrzymalam na ostatniej stabilnej 6-wersji, ktora byla eszcze rozwijana przez uzytkownikow
<szkodnik> 7 o niedokonczony projekt o2
<szkodnik> jest na stronie
<szkodnik> http://tlen.pl/download_win.php
<panz> Croatek ( Serious Sam) też ma podhihujki że W8 to kupa D
<szkodnik> a czekaj
<szkodnik> bo ty pewnie pingwinowego chcesz :D
<szkodnik> to nie ma 6
<panz> no właśnie
<panz> :d
<szkodnik> tylko przez wine, z tego co pamietam
<szkodnik> ja w pingwinie uzywalam zreszta po prostu tlenowego pluginu do pidgina
<CookieM> tak windows takes step forward to the next level, ale nie wszyscy za nim nadążają
<panz> Tlen7 Lin : <numer_gg> logowanie nie powiodło się
<panz> ciekawe
<panz> musze zgłosić do supportu
<szkodnik> suportu tlenu?:D
<panz> tak
<szkodnik> zartujesz chyba...
<panz> łaj?
<szkodnik> nikt juz od bardzo dawna nie zajmuje sie tym komunikatorem
<szkodnik> z 2 lata bedzie, jak o2 olalo projekt
<szkodnik> dziala, bo dziala
<bastetmilo> panz: a hasło dobre wpisujesz?
<szkodnik> alea jak cos przestaje dzialac, to coz- moze za pol roku ktos sie za to wezmie
<szkodnik> albo i nie
<panz> yhy
<panz> czyli tlen to praktycznie trup
<szkodnik> tak
<szkodnik> ja go uzywam, mozna powiedziec, z pryzwyczajenia
<szkodnik> ale juz bez specjalnego entuzjazmu :P
<BlessJah> tlen to jabber czy mają własny protokól?
<panz> i czepa liczyć że GG "Już wkrótce" zmieni na "pobierz teraz"
<panz> ponoć gg ma zablokować własny protokół - ciekawe =D
<szkodnik> BlessJah, na ile ja sie na tym znam (nie znam sie, powtarzam tylko to co uslyszalam), to jabber, przerobiony przez nich jakos
<szkodnik> "niewolny jabber" czy jakos tk
<qermit> szkodnik: tlen?
<szkodnik> panz glupie to troche, szczegolnie, ze ludzie odchodza od gg
<szkodnik> na rzecz fejsbuka
<panz> ja mam QQ... xD
<szkodnik> qermit, si
<szkodnik> ale jak mowie, tylko powtarzam zaslyszane ploty :P
<panz> tlen to jabber chyba 90%
<qermit> tlen to zawsze był xmpp, ze zmodyfikowaną autoryzacją, chociaż kilkanaście miechów temu zrezygnowali z tej zmiany
<qermit> `g psi tlen
<Przekliniak> qermit: Konfiguracja Psi dla Windows » UW-Team.org: <http://www.uw-team.org/artykul_psi_win.html>
<szkodnik> brb
<BlessJah> nk talk to jabbu, ale tez zamkneli
<panz> aa co do ten Serious Sam 3 BFE, on korzysta z DX11/12... jakim cudem przeportowali na Lina? bo widziałem SS'a ( z ukrytego aparatu).
<panz> na jaką wersję open gla.... 4?
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<CookieM> `tik
<CookieM> drat nie zadziałało
<Guest68408> Dobry wieczór. Mam pytanie. Co się stanie, gdy wprowadzę laptopa w tryb pm-suspend i poziom naładowania aku będzie bliski 0 ? Czy ten trub ma jakies zabezpieczenie i wyłączy laptopa ?
<CookieM> system powinien przekazać sygnał do biosu a ten bezpiecznie wyłączyć komputer
<Guest68408> a podczas normlanej pracy systemu co pilnuje stanu akumulatora
<Guest68408> kernel ?
<CookieM> przede wszystkim bios moim zdaniem, to jedno z jego podstawowych zadań
<CookieM> poprzez acpi
<jacekowski> ehhhh
<jacekowski> to nie bios robi
<jacekowski> zarzadzanie energia i takie tam bajery sa robione przez zupelnie inna elektronike
<jacekowski> ktora nie ma nic wspolnego z biosem
<jacekowski> Guest68408: laptop sie wylaczy jak bateria bedzie pusta
<Guest68408> czyli nie jest to zależne od systemu
<jacekowski> jest to sprzetowe
<Guest68408> to na pewno, ale chodzi o to zeby go do 0 nie rozladowac
<jacekowski> bez ostrzezenia ani nic
<Guest68408> i czy o to dba elektronika czy juz sam system operacyjny
<jacekowski> Guest68408: to nie jest 0
<jacekowski> tzn. to jest 0% wskazywane
<jacekowski> ale jest to bezpieczny poziom dla baterii
<jacekowski> jesli nie pozostawisz jej tak za dlugo
<Guest68408> aa rozumiem
<Quintasan> \o
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<CookieM> dobranoc bastetmilo, miłych snów i w ogóle
<kriters> :>
<Damn3d> po maturze chodziliśmy do ikei
<Damn3d> na ołówki
<mati75> haha
<m477> ano
<CookieM> bluźnisz ;)
<Damn3d> po maturze chodziliśmy na basen
<Damn3d> na siku
<CookieM> i to jest pokolenie jpii, cała praca na nic
<mati75> po maturze chodziliśmy do budki
<mati75> na kebab
<CookieM> materialiści, żadych potrzeb duchowych
<Damn3d> e
<Damn3d> a co to ma do potrzeb duchowych?
<Damn3d> tj na jakiej podstawie oceniasz moje potrzeby duchowe?
<Damn3d> bo to że śmiem wyśmiewać kremówki nie ma nic do żadnych potrzeb duchowych
<CookieM> Damn3d nie napinaj się, ja tylko żartuję
<Damn3d> no mam nadzieje
<Damn3d> bo akurat jp2 to ja wielbie i sobą reprezentuje
<Damn3d> pamiętam jeszcze
<CookieM> no to szacun
<Damn3d> Jak jeszcze w TV na TVP3 oglądałem JP2
<Damn3d> albo na FM w radiu JP2 słuchałem przed pójściem do WC
<CookieM> bo dla niektórych to tylko cepeliada jest
<CookieM> a jedynie słusznego radia słuchasz?
<Damn3d> oczywiscie
<Damn3d> i co niedziele do kosciola
<Damn3d> bo w sobote kradne
<Damn3d> a w niedziele z rana lece sie spowiadac
<Damn3d> wiec w poniedzialek juz jestem czysty]
<CookieM> czyli pan zdanżasz jednym słowem
<Damn3d> oczywiscie
<CookieM> jak reszta społeczeństwa, grillowych patriotów, niewolników tuska; prawdziwi patrioci powieszą ci przykładnie na jakiejś latarni kiedyś (sarkazm)
<BlessJah> nie karm trolla
<Damn3d> nie będe
<Damn3d> mozesz byx spokojny
<Quintasan> fml
<Quintasan> ale te boardy developerskie są z dupy
<Quintasan> cholernego Debiana nawet nie mogę ustawić bo mi się menda bootuje do serial console a nie vga output
<Quintasan> #@$%^
<CookieM> a debian nie pracuje domyślnie w konsoli (jak freebsd)?
<Quintasan> CookieM: Powiedz to mojemu boardowi
<qermit> Quintasan: i co z tego że się bootuje do serial console?
<qermit> moim zdaniem to nawet lepiej
<Quintasan> że gówno widać?
<Quintasan> a nie mam kabli do bawienia się w to
<qermit> Quintasan: uspokuj sie misiu
<qermit> jakich kabli
<Quintasan> nom troszu rozeźlony jestem bo siedzę i zrobić nie mogę
<qermit> jakiego masz boarda?
<Quintasan> iMX53 Quick Start Board
<Quintasan> nie mam żadnego outputu na VGA
<Quintasan> teoretycznie powinien być ale nie ma
<qermit> a po co tobie taki output
<qermit> moim zdaniem wyjście na konsolę szeregową jest o niebo lepsze
<Quintasan> mnie jest potrzebny jakikolwiek dostęp do tego żeby ssh i rtorrenta zainstalować i mieć spokój
<Quintasan> qermit: a nie trzeba niby kabla żeby się do tej konsoli szeregowej podpiąć?
<qermit> Quintasan: a nie masz kabelka DB9?
<Quintasan> chyba nie
<Quintasan> nie mam bladego pojęcia nawet jak on wygląda
<qermit> matko boska, jak zwierze
<Quintasan> a to
<Quintasan> raczej nie
<Quintasan> ale pogrzebie w szafie
<Quintasan> niestety nie jestem w posiadaniu tego
<qermit> Quintasan: mała podpowiedź, jeżeli masz wyprowadzonego na śledziu, to odkręć go i podepnij w tą płytkę bezpośrednio
<Quintasan> Hę?
<qermit> nic, jak zwierzę
<qermit> kup sobie przejściówkę usb-rs232
<Quintasan> To weź wyjaśnij bo już się kompletnie zgubiłem, nie mam takiego kabla jak mówiłeś wcześniej.
<Quintasan> No teraz to raczej nie kupię
<Quintasan> No nic
<qermit> Quintasan: jaki masz PC?
<Quintasan> qermit: płyta Gigabyte P5-UD3R
<qermit> anyway, ja ide spaść
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> qermit: dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-29
<szkodnik> qermit, w formie
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/fu.png
<gjm> \o
<m477> :)
<gjm> m477: Śliczne
<m477> gjm: no ja mysle
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<szkodnik> hej
<panz> Witam mój lud
<gjm> Coś Ci się pomyliło
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<qermit> Quintasan_: i jak? poradziłeś sobie?
<jacekowski> ftpd: ping
<jacekowski> ftpd: ty masz 4.1.1?
<qermit> uiii radwańska przegrała
<lisu> było do przewidzenia
<lisu> szkoda
<CookieM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLhRTxwoa94
<jacekowski>  15:45:28 up 54 days, 16:48, load average: 1.94, 3.29, 2.27
<jacekowski> taki uptime na NASie
<jacekowski> w domu
<Szatan> jacekowski: jak się nazywał zewnętrzy hdd od WD z linuxem?
<Szatan> *zewnętrzny
<jacekowski> mybook
<jacekowski> ale tylko te z ethernetem
<jacekowski> i w ogole, kazdy zewnetrzny hdd z ethernetem ma linuxa
<Szatan> jacekowski: idzie na tym postawić rtorrenta?
<qermit> Szatan: to ma torrenta odrazu chyba
<bastetmilo> Szatan: mój zyxel może chyba defaultowo ściągać torrenty
<bastetmilo> tzn. teraz na pewno, ale nie wiem czy nie miawww.studiokomiks.pl
<bastetmilo> czegoś doinstalowanego po kupnie
<bastetmilo> coś mi się wkleiło
<bastetmilo> :>
<qermit> co to za szit?
<Szatan> tanio :D http://allegro.pl/dysk-sieciowy-wd-6tb-6000gb-my-book-live-lan-usb-i2519857910.html :P
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cd27ccn> (at allegro.pl)
<marzin> hej
<bastetmilo> Ja mam Zyxel NSA310 z 1TB HDD
<bastetmilo> fajny sprzęcik do domu
<jacekowski> Szatan: ma od razu
<jacekowski> Szatan: ale to jest za powolne zeby sciagac tym cos
<qermit> jacekowski: powolne?
<Szatan> ‎-Co mówią jednostki SWAT po sprzątaniu mieszkania?
<Szatan>  - Czyste
<marzin> pamietacie
<marzin> stara reklame "To ja wojtus tez mam 12 lat"?
<Szatan> &?
<DaZ> cześć aniu jestem wojtek i też mam 12 lat
<marzin> to teraz poszlo to o krok dalej :(
<DaZ> :f
<marzin> http://www.sfora.pl/Pedofil-zmuszal-dziewczynki-do-seksu-z-rodzenstwem-a45912
<marzin> udajac Justina Bibiera
<DaZ> whatever.
<marzin> ja nie moge
<marzin> gosciu sie podawal za Bibiera i mu uwierzaly dziewczynki
<marzin> co to za swiat
<DaZ> also, dailymail.
<marzin> DaZ: wiem :) ale oni sobie tego nie zmyslili
<marzin> sprawa wyplynela w maju
<marzin> a teraz goscia skazali
<marzin> bo do UK
<marzin> bo w Polsce to by go skazali za 2-3 lata
<marzin> i dostal zasluzone dozywocie
<BlessJah> sfora?
<BlessJah> to taki pudelek, tylko inny?
<marzin> wklep w google :)
<marzin> justin bieber impostor
<marzin> sfora sama z siebie nic nie wymysla tylko bezmyslnie kopiuje
<marzin> czasami sprzeczne newsy
<marzin> http://edition.cnn.com/2012/04/19/justice/bieber-imposter-sex-abuse/index.html
<marzin> ja sfora czuya,
<marzin> dla komentarzy
<marzin> podobnie onet
<marzin> na onecie nie czytam nawet artykulow
<marzin> na sforze dziala troche troli z komenarezy z onetu
<marzin> komentarzy*
<gjm> Pasjonujące
<marzin> kiedys byli na usenecie
<marzin> ale tam sie ekipa wykruszyla
<BlessJah> burza \o
<Szatan> BuSH'a
<BlessJah> przestalo padac
<jacekowski> dlaczego ubuntu wciaga netpbm jak ja chce zainstalowac imagemagick
<jacekowski> kto tak popsul zaleznosci ze wciaga dwa osobne toolkity
<kriters> HEj
<dj_oko> wiatraki z diodami LED to niezwkle dresiarski wynalazek
<dj_oko> przeznaczony do chłodzenia ciepła wydzielanego przez diody
<dj_oko> nigdy nie zrozumiem sensu robienia takich urządzeń
<dj_oko> ani to ładne, ani funkcjonalne
<dj_oko> elektroniczny kicz
<CookieM> ale diody słyną z tego, że praktycznie nie emitują ciepła
<dj_oko> wiem, to nie żarówki ;)
<dj_oko> że tak powiem, hiperbola
<dj_oko> po prostu rozmyślam nad zasadnością robienia obudowy, która świeci
<dj_oko> może jeszcze powinni takie trąbki dołożyć, jak do odpustowych rowerów dla przedszkolaków
<CookieM> ja mam takie coś: zespół diod o mocy 2 w daje światło odpowiadające żarówce 20 watowej, wszystko w oprawce "halogenkowej", obudowa jest lekko ciepła
<dj_oko> o, proszę :D
<dj_oko> wszystkie wiatraki są tu założone, by "wywiewać" na zewnątrz
<dj_oko> hmmm :)
<dj_oko> gość podciśnienie widzę robił :D
<Voldenet> hm, w sumie do radiatora chyba można w obie strony założyć wiatrak
<Voldenet> i będzie chłodził
<dj_oko> indeed
<Voldenet> a ja nie rozumiem tych kompów `wyglądowych`
<Voldenet> moja obudowa to matowy szit za 10 złotych
<Voldenet> nie wygląda jakoś specjalnie
<dj_oko> ja przy zakupie kierowałem się wyłącznie ilością zatok 3,5
<dj_oko> po potrzebuję 2x FDD
<Voldenet> liczy się wnętrze™
<dj_oko> a, no i tym, żeby nie dostawać cholery przy montażu dysków
<CookieM> dla innych wręcz odwrotnie
<dj_oko> wygląda ubogo, ale stoi tak, że nie służy do "patrzenia"
<dj_oko> i dobrze
<Voldenet> u mnie dostaję cholery przy montażu dysków
<Voldenet> ot, zalety taniej obudowy
<Voldenet> za to w markowych kompach fajnie jest to czasem pomyślane, jakieś wajchy, zaczepki
<Voldenet> tylko się kładzie dysk i jest zamontowany
<Voldenet> (nie licząc podpinania kabelków, które trwa 2s)
<dj_oko> tak, u siebie tak mam
<dj_oko> bezśrubowy montaz
<dj_oko> dotychczas mój montaż "bezśrubowy" polegał na czymś innym ;)
<bastetmilo> re
<Quintasan> qermit: taka dupa ze mnie że nie wyczytałem wcześniej co Freescale wyprawia
<Quintasan> kernele Debianowe nie mają obsługi framebuffera dla tych boardów bo jeszcze w mainline nie ma kodu od tego
<qermit> Quintasan: a po co tobie Debianowe jądro do tego?
<qermit> Quintasan: nie możesz wziąć jądraz z PDK?
<Quintasan> PDK?
<qermit> Platform Developement Kit
<Quintasan> >sugerowanie że to działa w połączeniu z nowszym systemem
<qermit> Quintasan: ile dałeś za tego devboarda?
<Quintasan> 300zł
<Quintasan> chyba w ogóle nie powinienem kupować
<qermit> tanio
<qermit> co tak tanio?
<Quintasan> jakbyśmy wiedzieli że tak się wypną na wsparcie to by nikt nie wziął
<Quintasan> kupony na udsie na 50$ zniżki dawali
<qermit> Quintasan: "jakbyśmy" ?
<Quintasan> Kubuntu
<qermit> Quintasan: rozwijasz Kubuntu?
<Quintasan> Już chyba od 1,5 roku
<qermit> hmm
<qermit> Quintasan: ja ostatnio stawiałem system na imx25 (łącznie z przeportowaniem starego jądra od freescale do wersji 3.4.0)
<Quintasan> Jakbym wiedział że te cholerne sterowniki nie będą działać z nowym kernelem to bym się nawet nie fatygował
<Quintasan> Kupiliśmy z myślą że będzie można Plasma Mobile rozwijać szybciej ale nie
<Quintasan> Bo na karcie SD jest lucid i by trzeba było pół repozytoriów backportować żeby nowe KDE odpalić
<Quintasan> A na nowszym oczywiście tona rzeczy nie działa a Freescale ma to w dupie
<Quintasan> Przynajmniej w moim odczuciu
<qermit> Quintasan: bo to jest Devkit
<qermit> Producent przygotowuje jedną wersję jądra, ze wszystkimi bajerami
<qermit> a potem "ma to gdzieś"
<Quintasan> ale GPU milordzie to jest zamknięty blob
<Quintasan> Dowiedziałem się, że Linaro ma dostęp ale jako tzw. private BSP i nie mogą tego udostępniać
<qermit> Quintasan: podejrzewam że wystarczy mieć podpisane NDA
<Quintasan> No i siedzę z boardem bez zastosowania i wpadłem że przerobię na prosty serwer ssh+rtorrent i dysk sata
<Quintasan> nie chce mi się instalować zwykłego obrazu Ubuntu bo pozbycie się X'ów zajmie mi
<Quintasan> w sumie teraz to krócej niż to co do tej pory robiłem
<Quintasan> ostania próba teraz jest taka że sobie debootstrapnę rootfs debiana wheezy armhf i skompiluje hwpacka z kernelem od linaro
<qermit> Quintasan: polecam buildroota
<Quintasan> rootfs już mam
<Quintasan> teraz tylko kernel
<qermit> jesteś pewien że GPU jest zamkniete a nie kodeki do gstreamera?
<Quintasan> Nie dam sobie głowy uciąć ale wydaje mi się że sterownik jest blobem niekompatybilnym z libc nowszym niż cośtam
<Quintasan> Gdzie cośtam jest wystarczająco stare żeby post-lucid działało z dupy
<Quintasan> A obrazy od Linaro są super bo się bootują normalnie ale za cholerę nie mogę eth0 podnieść
<Quintasan> Znaczy da się podnieść ale z jakiejś przyczyny nie pobiera adresu przez dhcp
<Quintasan> a sztywne ustawienie nic nie daje
<qermit> Quintasan: może dlatego że użyli innych czipów
<Quintasan> Może, nie wiem, nie znam się za bardzo na tym od strony technicznej
<qermit> a nie, to są te same płytki
<qermit> dziwne, eth powinno działać
<qermit> Quintasan: a możesz pokazać dmesg z tego jądra linaro?
<Quintasan> qermit: nie mam już nic, wywaliłem w kosmos
<qermit> szkoda
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> qermit: http://wklej.org/id/800137
<Quintasan> Zastanawia mnie ile razy kopiowanie plików mogło się zjebać z tego powodu.
<BlessJah> srogo
<qermit> Quintasan: pewnie coś źle skopiowałeś
<Quintasan> qermit: nie
<Quintasan> dostaję kernel oppsa robiąc dd
<Quintasan> lawd
<Quintasan> Ciekawe czemu
<Quintasan> o
<Quintasan> jest output
<Szatan> Quintasan: chyba dropsa ;)
<Quintasan> qermit: o, teraz mam interfesj podniesiony ale dhclient eth0 nic nie robi
<Quintasan> cały czas dostaję FEC ENET: rcv is not +last w dmesg
<wormux> Dobry wieczór. Czy jest jakaś możliwośc, aby zdobyć oryginalny plik .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml  dla Lubuntu 12.04 ? bo nie zrobiłem sobie kopii
<Quintasan> hm
<Quintasan> wormux: Spróbuj zrobić tak apt-get download openbox
<Quintasan> wormux: dpkg -X plik.deb openbox-debian
<Quintasan> i poszukaj w katalogu wynikowym
<wormux> nie rozumiem dpkg -X plik.deb openbox-debian
<Quintasan> no apt-get download ściągnie Ci openbox-wersja.deb
<qermit> Quintasan: najprawdopodobniej muszisz lekko zmodyfikować jądro
<Quintasan> Nie wiem jaka jest wersja openboxa w 12.04
<Quintasan> dpkg -X rozpakowuje plik deb do podanego katalogu
<wormux> ale ja mam openbox zaisntalowane
<qermit> żeby phy obsłużyć
<Quintasan> wormux: Tak ale nadpisałeś jakiś plik a chcesz jego oryginał tak?
<gjm> wormux: W /etc/xdg/openbox nie ma?
<qermit> jest jest Kurek, polacy płyną w powietrzu wysoko jak orzeł
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> aż mnie ciarki przechodzą na myśl o rekompilowaniu działającego kernela qermit
<wormux> w katalogu /etc/xdg/openbox jest plik rc.xml ale jest inny
<wormux> nie ma tu kogoś z Lubuntu ? :P
<gjm> Skąd wiesz że inny skoro nie masz oryginału?
<wormux> no pamietam opcje ktore kasowalem :)
<wormux> a jak uruchomie sobie system z liveCD
<wormux> to powinno zadzialac prawda ?
<wormux> tzn bede mogl podejrzec oeyginalny plik
<gjm> Powinno
<gjm> Skopiuj sobie i tyle
<wormux> to idę robić
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> po co
<Quintasan> mógł sobie squashfs z płyty zamontować
<gjm> Też nie wiem ale spoko
<gjm> Pytał to odpowiedziałem :)
<Voldenet> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-22
<BlessJah> /r/r
<inzaghi89> wiecie może w jaki sposób uruchomić coś w stylu Secureline VPN w avaście?
<inzaghi89> jak/czego w ogole szukać
<kamil> czesc
<kamil> jaka dystrybucje obecnie warto zainstalowac?
<bjfs> ubuntu?
<kamil> :D
<bjfs> pytanie jest zbyt ogólne; a jako, że znajdujesz się na polskim kanale ubuntu to sugerować można różne jego odmiany/remixy/etc
<inzaghi89> o bjfs :D hai
<bjfs> inzaghi89: ehlo
<kamil> sprecyzuje: mam szybki komputer, potrzebuje czegos do programowania i internetu
<inzaghi89> co tam, jak tam :)
<kamil> nie chce syfu w stylu unity:)
<bjfs> jak masz szybki to może i być zasyfiony ;F ja jak miałem ubu na desktopie to korzystałem z Ubuntu Studio (XFCE z multimediami i jajkiem realtime)
<bjfs> inzaghi89: katuję FreeBSD, piszę inz. z haskella w interwebach i zarabiam w .gov'ach ;S
<kamil> gnome2 juz nie jest rozwijane, nie?
<bjfs> a raczej, na
<inzaghi89> umm
<bjfs> kamil: zamiast gnome2 jest mate, ale gnome3 stara sie byc uzywalne ostatnio
<kamil> mate, mate... kiedys to mialem na mincie chyba
<bjfs> jakkolwiek za pozno, abym sie przeniosl z xfce :F
<kamil> i dzialy sie jakies cyrki
<bjfs> zreszta teraz mam cos takiego jak xmonad (: :) ale trzeba to lubic bo kto lubi twm na sterydach?
<julek> xmonad
<julek> bueh
<kamil> zaznaczam, ze nie jestem masochista:D
<julek> dwm bierz
<kamil> bo niektorzy linuxiarze maja sklonnosci do korzystania z kompletnie niewygodnych rozwiazan tylko dla szpanu
<kamil> :P
<julek> no wlasnie
<julek> np. po co manager plikow, jak wystarczy cp i mv
<bjfs> dwm nie jest w hs, tylko w c
<bjfs> i to jest glowny powod ;]
<kamil> z tego co googluje w miedzyczasie to mate albo xfce bedzie najbardziej podobne do gnome
<kamil> jeszcze gnome3 moglbym sprawdzic
<kamil> debian + gnome3 <-- hm?
<bjfs> teraz pisze z debian wheezy + xfce
<kamil> z gnome3 pewnie bedzie najmniej zabawy - tylko jak zainstaluje to juz bedzie gotowe do pracy
<kamil> a xfce pewnie trzeba bedzie dostosowac
<bjfs> łi tam :o)
<julek> mate dobrze dziala
<Drathir> xfce4 juz troche bardziej zaawansowane technicznie po instalacji da sie zyc z ustawieniami domyslnymi...
<shpaq> z domyślnymi się niczego nei da ;/
<Drathir> shpaq: ale w sensie? co ma sie dac? filemanager jest - thunar, konsola jest, co wiecej do szczescia potrzeba?.
<shpaq> brzydkie toto i nielogiczne
<shpaq> i w ogóle nieużywalne
<shpaq> oczywiście używam xfce i imo jest przeosom, ale nie domyślne
<Drathir> brzydkie chyba dlatego, ze ma byc szybkie...
<denysonique> KDE
<gjm> Nie.
<julek> Drathir: xfce nigdy nie bylo szybkie, bylo jak gnome2
<julek> no i lepsze mate
<julek> a jak ma byc szybko, to juz lepiej fluksa z jakimis panelami, pcmanfm itd
<gjm> "lepsze" to pojęcie względne
<julek> a xfce umie juz sobie odswiezyc pulpit?
<julek> ma wiecej funkcji, a nie wydaje mi sie zeby xfce byl szybszy
<gjm> mate to fork g3, nic nowego
<julek> 2
<gjm> 2, racja
<julek> no nic nowego, a co tam dodawac?
<gjm> nic
<gjm> gnome 2 [']
<julek> dobrze, ze sie tym zajeli jak jeszcze gnome2 zylo w miare
<julek> kde3 niestety zakopano
<julek> dziwie sie deweloperom kde
<gjm> mi tam rybka, i tak przeszedłem na openboxa przed pogrzebem g2
<julek> no ja mam fluksa
<julek> z tintem i wbarem
 * Drathir siedzi w sumie na domyslnym configu jedynie dorzucone pare  dodatkowych appletow uzycia sieci screenshota uzycia dyskow pogody,
<Drathir> julek: lol a g2 wolne bylo? O.o
<julek> no wlasnie o tym mowie
<Drathir> julek: po co odswiezac pulpit jak na zywca pokazuje ikonki?
<julek> dlatego nigdy nie widzialem sensu uzywania xfce (ubozszego od gnome2)
<julek> kiedys tworzyles plik i nie bylo go widac
<Drathir> julek: ale jak g2 porzucili to niestety lepszej alternatywu niz xfce4 nie widzialem... :/
<julek> no mate
<julek> xfce tez niedlugo umrze
<julek> lxde przerobia na qt5
<julek> kde4 umrze
<gjm> pierdololo
<julek> no nie jutro
<julek> pozyje jeszcze z 2-3 lata
<gjm> No i co zostanie?
<julek> ale pozniej zniknie bardzo szybko
<julek> jakies unity, kolejne gnome, kolejne kde, lekkie managery
<julek> juz nie bedzie "duzych srodowisk" za pare lat
<julek> takich jak kde3, czy nawet gnome2
<gjm> julek: http://gjm.rootedker.nl/screenshots/16_09_52_2013-07-22_1366x768_scrot.png
<TheNumb> KDE 4.11 ma być LTS to nie umrznie.
<TheNumb> gjm: wersja leń, gnome-session ;P
<julek> ladnie
<gjm> No raczej.
<julek> ja mam tylko jakies stare, a teraz nie trzasne, ale wiele sie nie zmienilo
<julek> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/22/screen-2011-05-31-17-13.png
<julek> cos w tym stylu
<julek> od paru lat to samo
<julek> nawet motyw okienek i ikon
<gjm> http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/gallery/ ← tu moje wszystkie ss'y
<gjm> Nawet jeszcze z Ubuntu jakieś.
<julek> http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/art/Openbox-Desktop-18-315004929
<julek> jak mozna ustawiac na tapecie taki slaby gramofon? ;)
<Drathir> teraz niby mate i cinnamon jest, ale tutaj nie wiem jak to sie sprawdza... na jakim poziomie je pilnuja i aktualizuja...
<gjm> Ważne że płyta ładna.
<Drathir> jesli tak to bede musial wyprobowac lxde...
<TheNumb> Drathir: cinnamon w 2.0 odchodzi w ogóle od gnome.
<TheNumb> Nie będzie miało żadnego komponentu gnome w zależnościach.
<julek> gjm: a to twoj?
<gjm> nope
<Drathir> qt szybkie jet i to ++
<gjm> julek: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394413_280013345436933_1923433219_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/lfha7fr> (at fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net)
<gjm> ten jest mój
<julek> artur?
<julek> nie szkoda plyt? ;)
<julek> http://starigramofon.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/pioneer_pl570.jpg
<julek> to jest ladny grat
<gjm> Nie słucham na nim, stoi tylko. Kiedyś kupię jakiegoś Techa.
<julek> http://img1.imagebanana.com/img/xaet7hu6/pioneer_plc_590_01.jpg
<gjm> Nie jestem audiofilem.
<julek> wiekszosc technicsow jest slaba
<julek> poza paroma modelami
<Drathir> podobno plyty gramofonowe do lask wracaja, ale czy to prawda? 
<julek> ja tez nie jestem, nie odroznie mp3 320 od flaca
<julek> ale juz 128 od 320 tak ;)
<gjm> Chodzi mi o 1200mk2, albo wyższy.
<julek> no te to tak, ale doplacasz za "kultowosc"
<julek> klona mozna brac
<julek> ale juz lepiej kupic inna marke
<julek> a takie cos widzieliscie: http://s3.postimg.org/bym7ix7j/technics_sh_3434_st_3400.gif ?:)
<gjm> Z klonów dobrze wygląda Reloop RP 6000 mk6
<gjm> Wczesniejsze modele mają problemy z wyważeniem, latające ramię, zwalony antyskating…
<julek> nie przesadzalbym z tym "zwaleniem i lataniem"
<gjm> Tzn. do słuchania są wystarczające, ale do grania nie bardzo.
<gjm> Zresztą i tak duży wpływ ma system.
<julek> no tak
<julek> ja tylko slucham
<gjm> No właśnie.
<julek> i "grasz" na tym arturze i longplayach z muzy?
<gjm> no co ty :D
<julek> juz myslalem
<julek> gjm: jak sie nazywa ten motyw do irssi?
<gjm> julek: http://dotshare.it/dots/279/
<gjm> do tego skrypt nickcolor.pl
<shpaq> masz ten sam theme co większość ;)
<TheNumb> shpaq: ciemny jak dupa szatana
<shpaq> ja mam kolorki zmienione
<gjm> ciemne są spoko
<gjm> no ja też
<shpaq> ale nie będę robił shota z putty
<gjm> http://gjm.rootedker.nl/screenshots/colorscheme.png <3
<shpaq> o, fajny skrypt
<shpaq> kopsnij
<gjm> shpaq: http://ix.io/6NK
<shpaq> thx
<gjm> np
<Quintasan> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<Quintasan> Canonical
<Quintasan> Prośba.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: rofl
<Quintasan> $32M zbiórki
<kklimonda> no no rofl
<gjm> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Quintasan> $600 za telefon
<Quintasan> Serio?
<gjm> mają moje błogosławieństwo
<Quintasan> Przecież każdy obywatel wie, że za $600 dostanie nowego iPhone'a
<Quintasan> obywatel US i A
<kklimonda> Quintasan: shrug
<kklimonda> Lumia 1020 ponoć ma 800 euro kosztować ;)
<kklimonda> galaxy s4 też jest gdzieś w tych granicach
<Quintasan> brb
<gjm> o co kaman z tym "for one day only"? w funders
<kklimonda> no, że tylko dzisiaj za $600
<kklimonda> a od jutra za $830 :D
<gjm> ale to ludzie się deklarują że tyle dadzą, czy co?
<gjm> nie znam się na tym
<kklimonda> tak
<gjm> No cóż, zobaczymy.
<kklimonda> jak na to spojrzeć z drugiej strony to to jest ~50k telefonów
<kklimonda> podejrzewam, że chociażby chcieli to nie dadzą rady mniejszej partii w tej cenie zrobić
<jacekowski> a LG z motorola i google ostro tna ceny telefonow
<jacekowski> nowy nexus to bylo £239
<kklimonda> jacekowski: cóż, duży może więcej ;)
<foreste> kupie plyte z lga775 ddr3
<gjm> sprzedam opla
<foreste> z 1982 ?
<gjm> tak
<foreste> hehe stoi jeszcze na koach czy na ceglach ?
<gjm> na podwórku :v
<earthworm> Czesc
<earthworm> Jak mam procek 64bit to lepiej 64bit sustem instalowac?
<DaZ> raczej
<foreste> tak 
<uh4> witam, ktos sie spotkal z tym problemem? >> NMAP << route_dst_netlink: can't find interface "lo"
<shpaq> ł/12
<scx> moze ktos zapodac: parted -lm | grep -A 1 -E "^BYT;$" | awk -F: '/^\//{print $1}' | xargs -I{} gdisk -l {}
<Quintasan> scx: Po co Ci to?
<Quintasan> TIP: Większość osób ma MBR nadal
<scx> Quintasan: chcialem sie upewnic, ze zwraca taki wynik jaki oczekuje
<Quintasan> scx: Zwraca nic
<scx> na debianopochodnych
<Quintasan> U mnie przynajmniej
<scx> Quintasan: masz parted zainstalowany?
<scx> co zwraca Ci?: parted -lm
<Quintasan> Nu partycje na /dev/sda
<scx> masz gdisk?
<Quintasan> Trudno nie mieć parteda domyślnie zainstalowanego jak Ubiquity z tego korzysta
<scx> which gdisk
<Quintasan> Też mam
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5901916
<scx> Quintasan: wywolales bez paramatrow, gdisk -l czy gdisk -l /dev/sda?
<scx> co zwraca parted -lm
<ari-tczew> elo Quintasan, kope lat
<Quintasan> scx: To jest wynik tego co Twój skrypt mi wypluł spod roota
<Quintasan> nic nie zmianiałem
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Elo
<scx> Quintasan: ok, rozumiem, ze masz tylko jeden dysk i ten dysk ma MBR?
<Quintasan> Nu
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Co tam słychać?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: a wiesz, ostatnio wstąpiłem do strefy UbuSchengen
<ari-tczew> i teraz mam keine Grenzen :D
<Quintasan> Ponownie?
<Quintasan> :D
<ari-tczew> ta
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: a u ciebie co tam słychac w wielkim świecie?
<qermit> johohoho
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: A no nic ciekawego
<qermit> jak wygląda przesłuchanie w ambasadzie USA (vel NSA)
<Quintasan> qermit: A przesłuchują Cię?
<ari-tczew> qermit: zapytaj Max Kolonko
<qermit> Quintasan: jeszcze nie, dlatego pytam
<Quintasan> qermit: Jedziesz, wchodzisz, są na wstępie bramki takie jak lotnisku :D Potem lecisz do okienka, dajesz papiery, odciski palców, potem bierzesz numerek i idziesz do kolejki czekać na rozmowę z "konsulem".
<kklimonda> (a to jak przebiega rozmowa zależy pewnie od wizy o jaką się starasz)
<Quintasan> +1
<scx> Macie zainstalowany pakiet gnu-fdisk lub util-linux? Jesli tak, to ktory z nich?
<rysiek|pl> elo
<rysiek|pl> jest tu jakiś redaktor czytelni.ubuntu.pl
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> cześć kklimonda, obiecuję odpowiedzieć Ci na maila... byłem zarąbany :/
<kklimonda> rysiek|pl: nie ma problemu
<rysiek|pl> czy ktoś mógłby kopnąć mój wpis? jaka jest w ogóle procedura? wpis: http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/?p=19896&preview=true
<kklimonda> rysiek|pl: na kanale nie siedzą ludzie związani z czytelnią i forum, może Stirlitz (ale to tylko technicznie)
<rysiek|pl> a gdzie siedzą?
<kklimonda> rysiek|pl: próbowałeś napisać do administratorów forum?
<rysiek|pl> humm
<rysiek|pl> nie, spróbuję, dzięks
<kklimonda> rysiek|pl: do mario_7 napisz
<kklimonda> rysiek|pl: jest kontakt na http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/o-nas/
<rysiek|pl> widzę, dzięks
<earthworm> siemka
<earthworm> jak próbuje wrzucic linuksa na usb z iso to wywala mi bład przy bootowaniu not enought memory to load specied image. Spotkał ktos sie z tym?
<gjm> Widocznie masz not enough memory.
<Wilczek> gjm++
<gjm> Ile masz ramu?
<earthworm> no kurde jak 2gb ramu mam
<kklimonda> earthworm: a co to za sprzęt?
<earthworm> Dell Optiples 740
<earthworm> optiplex*
<kklimonda> to może być jakaś dziwna interakcja między sprzętem a kernelem, ale nigdy się nie spotkałem
<kklimonda> spróbuj inną dystrybucję, albo inną wersję (tak by był inny kernel)
<gjm> Mi przy 3GB bootowało z iso z dysku.
<kklimonda> 2GB ramu powinno wystarczyć każdej dystrybucji do wystartowania z usb
<gjm> Nawet w Google nic ciekawego nie ma.
<kklimonda> chyba, że ładuje wszystko do pamięci
<gjm> To musi być jakiś hardware fuckup.
<kklimonda> ale co tak teraz robi
<kklimonda> no, podejrzewam, że to coś na styku hardware i kernela
<earthworm> kklimonda: zaraz potem wyświetla się wszystkim znane boot:_
<kklimonda> earthworm: tak jak napisałem, spróbuj inny obraz
<kklimonda> tzn. inną wersję
<earthworm> kklimonda: próbowałem
<earthworm> linux mint i fedore
<kklimonda> earthworm: to możesz spróbować pogrzebać w biosie, zobaczyć czy nie ma jakichś dziwnych ustawień związanych z pamięcią
<earthworm> nic nie ma
<earthworm> znalazłem rozwiazanie na googlach ale tam bylo cos  o memory hole
<earthworm> memory zmienic nie moge w ogole
<gjm> Może wypadałoby sprawdzić pamięć?
<earthworm> zobacze na drugim kompie czy dziala
<kklimonda> a patrzyłeś czy ktoś instalował na twoim konkretnym modelu?
<earthworm> na lapku slychac ze cos startuje znaczy bootloader wystartowal
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-23
<didek> Cześć
<Belzebub> o didek :>
<didek> Ano to ja we własnej osobie, krzaczę troszkę?
<Belzebub> niet
<Belzebub> didek: co słychać pod galerią jagielloni? :D
<didek> Burdel
<didek> Panie burdel
<didek> :D
<Belzebub> didek: a darmowe dziwki dają chociaż? xD
<didek> żeby dawali to bym nie pracował ;-(
<didek> Ok, dobra, Belzebub, masz znajomość z QtCreator?
<Belzebub> niet
<mav_>  Czesc , 
<mav_> Szukam osoby chetnej do pomocy przy dosc nie typowym problemie . 
<mav_> nietypowym*
<Belzebub> hm?
<didek> Jaki tam nietypowy problem?
<mav_> Instalajca Sysytemu na Acer Iconia Pau 30 
<earthworm> cześć
<earthworm> Próbowalem wrzucić obraz 34bit i  dokładnie ten sam błąd mi wyskakuje. Not enought memory to load specyfifed memory
<mav_> earthworm o czym ty mowisz ? 
<qermit> earthworm: chyba 32bit
<earthworm> sory. Zaspany jestem
<earthworm> mav_: pobrałem sobie fedorke iso 32bit i wyrzuca mi bład przy bootowaniu właśnie taki jak podałem
<earthworm> co robi sufix bs=8M przy DD?
<mav_> Erthworm , na acer Iconia Pau 30 ? 
<earthworm> na Dell Optiplex 740
<mav_> Erthworm mysle ze masz komputer ( 99% ) 64bitowy wiec powienies sciagnac sobie wersje 64bitowa i nie bedziesz mial problemu.
<earthworm> mav_: tez mam taki problem
<earthworm> tylko, że ja mam 2gb ram i wczoraj tki gościu powiedział, że jak mam tak mało ram to powinienem sciagnac wersje 32 bit
<mav_> a nie mozesz dolorzyc troche ramu ? 
<earthworm> nie
<earthworm> do roboty ide od jutra to za miesiac moze cos dokupie
<mav_> a jaki ram tam jest ? 
<earthworm> ddr2
<mav_> Powiedz mi jeszcze jak stary jest ten komputer plus minus ? 
<earthworm> nie wiem. Kupiłem używany bo stary sie spierdzielił
<earthworm> ale sprzet "dedykowany dal windows xp"
<earthworm> wiec star
<mav_> Sluchaj , ja moge zobaczyc czy nie mam jakiegos ramu dd2 u siebie ( 80% ze cos mam ) , wrazie co to moge ci wyslac .. 
<earthworm> hmmm... 
<mav_> co ?
<earthworm> palisz papierochy albo snuffasz tabake?
<mav_> nie , dlaczego ?
<earthworm> bo bym mogl sie odwdzieczyc :D
<earthworm> mam całkiem fajny zestaw e-papierochow i tabak roznistych mase
<mav_> hehe ... dzieki ale nie trzeba .. 
<mav_> wejdz do mnie na prv podam ci adres mailowy 
<Belzebub> we love spam :D
<Dreadlish> jezus maria...
<Dreadlish> Belzebub: to gorsze niż spam
<DaZ> wypisujcie miasta!
<earthworm> Oświęcim!
<bjfs> widać kto pracuje :F
<Dreadlish> tak
<BlessJah> sigh
<DaZ> mowisz, ze ci co nie pisza to jeszcze spia? :v
<Quintasan> \o
<Biszkopcik> http://allegro.pl/tablet-overmax-steelcore-10-okazja-tanio-i3419391174.html
<DaZ> hehehehińczyk
<denysonique> Ubuntu Edge już $3,3m zdołali uzbierać
<denysonique> w ciągu dnia
<inzaghi89> dobrze zrozumiałem że w edgu chcą połaczyć ubuntu z androidem?
<kklimonda> inzaghi89: między innymi
<inzaghi89> ciekawie, ale imo się jakoś nie przyjmie to za bardzo
<kklimonda> RIM zrobił coś podobnego, można na ich blackberry odpalać aplikacje z androida
<kklimonda> a ubuntu touch jest bliżej androida - ten sam kernel, podobny userspace
<kklimonda> zobaczymy
<inzaghi89> mnie trochu prezentacja śmieszy
<inzaghi89> że niby jest piękny na zewnątrz i wewnątrz
<inzaghi89> jak wewnątrz jak piękny jest jak na zewnątrz, to ja podziękuję
<inzaghi89> ale to takie wścipskie trochu ;)
<gjm> O, kolejny…
<gjm> lingwista
<inzaghi89> e, nie :) to takie wiesz... nie spodobał mi się wizualnie
<kklimonda> bywa
<inzaghi89> poczekamy rok, zobaczy się wtedy z czym to się je
<inzaghi89> póki co w t-mobile widziałem chyba alcatela z firefoxos
<TheNumb> frejerfox
<beboj> uzywa ktos mediatomb albo innego serwera multimediow?
<beboj> jakies rozwiazanie do polaczenia tv z ubuntu przez dlna ?
<TheNumb> beboj: xbmc podobno umie upnp
<beboj> k sprobuje 
<Drathir> upnp to zlo....
<Drathir> nawet dlinki maja security hole z upnp :/
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> beboj: minidlna polecam....
<Drathir> wersja z transkodowaniem odrazu czasem sie przydaje tez...
<beboj> zaraz stestuje poki co jestem przy xbmc
<beboj> tv widzi serwer ale nie widzi filmow...
 * Drathir kiedys musi tego kombajna tez przetestowac niby ogromne mozliwosci ma, ale to zapewne na miesiac siedzenia i poznawania...
<Drathir> beboj: najlepiej filmy poza katalogiem domowym fdo testow np w var trzumaj...
<beboj> kurcze potrzebuej czegos banalnego do samych filmow
<Drathir> trzymaj*
<beboj> mam samsunga + ubuntu
<beboj> po wifi zeby lecialo 
<Drathir> bo tak za duzo mozliwosci, albo /home szyfrowane, albo brak uprawnien do plikow...
<beboj> mam szyfrowane + rozne uprawnienia
<beboj> tym si epozniej zajme jak uda mi sie tego uzywac prawidlowo
<Drathir> to raczej bym polecal tego minidlna bo to naprawde jak w nazwie mini hrhr
<beboj> k :P
<Drathir> duuzych mozliwosci nie posiada ale to co ma robic filmy+muzyka+obrazy nie ma problemow...
<Drathir> beboj: to tak jak mowie na testy folder lepiej pod /var albo /tmp sobie utworzyc z pelnym dostepem do niego...
<TheNumb> tttaaaaa, /tmp tym bardziej jak je masz podpięte pod tmpfs ;]
<beboj> mhmmm
<Drathir> wtedy jak bedzie dzialac to mozna szukac co nie tak jest...
<beboj> media_dir=V,/home/user/Videos
<beboj> to odpwada za sciezke do plikow video u mnie?
<beboj> w configu
<uh4> Witam, czego może być wina jeśli ściągając aplakacje "unpacking" trwa niesamowicie długo?
<Wilczek> uh4: Przez konsolę, czy interfejs graficzny?
<uh4> Wilczek: przez konsole
<Drathir> beboj: jestm juz sprawdzam configa swojego...
<Drathir> ale tak V video A audio O inne
<beboj> jaki masz tv?
<beboj> kurcz emoj samsung nie widzi plikow
<beboj> to samo jest z xbmc
<beboj> widzi serwer niby glowne foldery ale foldery sa puste
<beboj> masakra
<Wilczek> uh4: I jaka jest prędkość pobierania, a jaka powinna być?
<TheNumb> Wilczek: rozpakowywanie długo trwa a nie pobieranie.
<shpaq> foldery to są reklamowe
<TheNumb> po polsku to są tylko katalogi.
<Wilczek> Aaa
<Wilczek> Rzeczywiście, zmyliło mnie to "unpacking" - co prawda nie znam takiej aplikacji, ale założyłem chyba, że istnieje :P
<Wilczek> uh4: Jaki masz procesor i jak duża jest ta aplikacja?
<uh4> Wilczek: aplikacja nazywa sie wim
<uh4> :)
<TheNumb> uh4: wim?
<Wilczek> To chyba trochę waży
<Wilczek> Podejrzewam, że procesor może być winny, ale pewien nie jestem, bo nie widzę problemu dokładnie :P
<TheNumb> co to wim? ;<
<uh4> Wilczek: wim to edytor teksu taki lepszy od vi :D
<uh4> to nic nie waży
<Wilczek> uh4: Aaa, to ja patrzyłem na "wims"
<Wilczek> To to wiem
<TheNumb> To chyba vim nie wim
<TheNumb> ._.
<Wilczek> Zatrzymaj instalację, usuń plik blokady i zainstaluj raz jeszcze, może wtedy pójdzie
<javor> a jakie masz rozszenie?
<uh4> ale ja przez paczki instaluje
<uh4> apt-get
<Wilczek> Nom
<Wilczek> CTRL+C bodajże
<beboj> Panowie jakis program godny polecenie do zgrania napisow z filmem?
<uh4> beboj: mencoder, ale nie używałem.
<uh4> beboj: http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=article&kategoria=3&show=101 takie coś znalazłem
<beboj> thx
<shpaq> mencoder nie zgrywa napisów z milmem
<shpaq> *filmem even
<TheNumb> Małomiękki chyba portuje ofisa na linukzy
<shpaq> może je co najwyżej dodać, ale jeśli napisy mają źle wstawione timemarki to efekt będzie mierny
<TheNumb> http://imgur.com/a/NIDN0
<shpaq> i tak nie kupię
<Drathir> beboj: ja na tel przez to ze zmieniona rrozdzielczoscia puszczalem hrhr
<Drathir> napisy wtopione w film to chyba najwieksza pomylka jaka moze byc :/
<Drathir> beboj: patrz w loga polwie Ci jaki blad porty tez musisz miec open...
<Drathir> be	mkvmerge rulez
<Drathir> i ewentualnie avidemux...
<shpaq> Drathir: serio? to powiedz to ps3, która nie umie napisów w mkv ;)
<Drathir> shpaq: bug do devow wyslac trzeba...
<shpaq> its not a bug, its a feature
<shpaq> ;)
<Drathir> shpaq: to powinny pojsc w formacie srt z ta sama nazwa co film
<Drathir> jak tego nie zlape to jeszcze bardziej utwierdzi sie moje przekonanie, ze konsole to byle co... :/
<shpaq> Drathir: oczywiscie, ze srt
<shpaq> tylko i wyłącznie
<shpaq> niemniej konsola tego nie umie i koniec ;)
<Drathir> ale to porazka w dzisiejszych czasach, zebyz mkv nie czytalo i trzeba meczyc dev-ow jak nie ustapia, najlepsze, ze swojego czasu mkv tez ciezko bylo :/
<Drathir> a ja musze sprawdzic arivke, bo flaka ostatnio tez nie czytala, ale juz z nowym firmware obsluga dodana...
<shpaq> well, malinka to robi
<shpaq> więc mnie klepie czy konsola umie napisy do mkv czy nie
<Drathir> shpaq: hmmm i jak sie spisuje z tv ? jaki os postawiony?
<Drathir> hd czy fullhd potrafi obsluzyc?
<kamil> hej
<kamil> mam problem z gnome3 - zainstalowalem debca bez zadnych pakietow(odznaczylem podstawowe skladniki srodowiska graficznego), a pozniej zainstalowalem gnome-shell
<kamil> teraz przy probie uruchmienia mam "unable to open X dispay"
<kamil> w miedzyczasie doinstalowalem pakiet xorg
<shpaq> Drathir: fullhd umi
<shpaq> Drathir: i spisuje się bardzo dobrze
<shpaq> openelec teraz mam, bom leniwe
<uh4> ktoś miał "Internal Server Error" i php5 taki problem
<uh4> ?
<didek> Hej wszystkim :)
<uh4> libapache2-mod-suphp  trzeba usunąć
<Drathir> uh4: a debug log mowi cos wiecej?
<Drathir> tak z ciekawosci ofc...
<uh4> Drathir: coś z wielkością plików- nie pamiętam już.
<kklimonda> ogólnie internal server error oznacza "zajrzyj w logi php"
<kamil> podczas proby instalacji skype mam komunikat, ze wersja skype - i396 - nie zgadza mi sie z architektura systemu - amd64
<kamil> co chyba jest dziwne, bo mam procesor intel i3
<kklimonda> kamil: masz zainstalowaną wersję systemu 64bitową
<kklimonda> i nie masz włączonego multiarcha (chociaż nie wiem czy akurat dla skype to coś zmieni, powinno)
<kamil> mhm
<kamil> zaraz ogarne i wlacze
<kamil> wczesniej mialem ubu 64bit i skype mi chodzilo - wiec na pewno w jakis sposob da sie uruchomic:)
<kklimonda> mhm, da się
<kamil> poszlo:)
<kamil> debian ma dobra wiki
<uh4> witam, dovecot ktoś to ogarnia?
<kklimonda> uh4: a jaki masz problem?
<uh4> kklimonda: keidyś plik konfiguracyjny skłądał się z 1500 wierszy, a ja mam 10
<uh4> i nie wiem jak go skonfigurować
<kklimonda> uh4: konfiguracja rozbita jest na wiele plików
<kklimonda> /etc/dovecot/conf.d/
<kklimonda> ogólnie dovecot/dovecot.conf jest dobrze udokumentowany co gdzie jest
<uh4> kklimonda: a to jakaś nowa wersja wyszła?
<uh4> chodzi o to że w poradniku mam napisane żebym zmienił pare linijek których tam nie ma
<kklimonda> uh4: poradnika nie trzeba robić na pałę, czasem można go zaadaptować do tego co się widzi
<kklimonda> nowa wersja, 2.0 wyszła parę lat temu
<kklimonda> nie wiem czy ten podział był zrobiony wtedy
<uh4> pół roku temu jeszcze nie był
<kklimonda> był
<uh4> kklimonda: auth default - kojarzysz gdzie to znajdę?
<uh4> kklimonda: no nie był, chyba że mi z respozytoriów starą wersję pobrało
<kklimonda> uh4: już w 12.04 (czyli półtora roku temu na dobrą sprawę) był taki podział
<kklimonda> *This documentation is for Dovecot v1.x*
<kklimonda> w 2.0 jest auth_mechanisms
<uh4> kklimonda: ale ja na debianie :P
<kklimonda> uh4: no ale paczka jest z debiana
<kklimonda> więc jak w Ubuntu była półtora roku temu
<kklimonda> to też w debianie była pół roku temu
<kklimonda> chociaż fakt
<kklimonda> wheezy dopiero 2 miesiące ma
<kklimonda> więc jak siedziałeś na poprzednim stable to miałeś wersję 1.x
<kklimonda> zapomniałem, że debian wydaje nowe wersje jak ślimak
<kklimonda> rok mrożenia
<kklimonda> no to ogólnie tam na górze strony jest link do dokumentacji dla wersji 2.x
<uh4> wolałem 1.x
<uh4> :D
<kklimonda> welp postęp
<kklimonda> zawsze się woli coś czego nie trzeba się uczyć po raz drugi ;)
<Drathir> uh4: dzieki tawsze moze sie skojarzy przy podobnym problemie...
<uh4> wszystkie poradniki są na starą wersję :D
<kklimonda> dovecot ma świetną dokumentację
<kklimonda> więc można sobie bez poradników spokojnie poradzić
<uh4> kklimonda: no właśnie mam pełno błędów i sobie nie radzę już bo nie wiem od czego zacząć
<kklimonda> uh4: najlepiej zacząć od pierwszego, i po kolei ;)
<uh4> Jul 23 17:20:02 scena sm-msp-queue[30628]: My unqualified host name (scena) unknown; sleeping for retry
<uh4> Jul 23 17:21:02 scena sm-msp-queue[30628]: unable to qualify my own domain name (scena) -- using short name
<uh4> taki jest zajebisty
<uh4> a w hosts mam wpisane co innego
<kklimonda> ważne jest to co mówi hostname
<kklimonda> i hostname --fqdn
<uh4> hostname: Name or service not known
<uh4> O:
<kklimonda> no to ogólnie musisz doprowadzić sam system do stanu działającego
<uh4> właśnie widzę
<uh4> co najciekawsze to nowa instalacja na vpsie
<Dreadlish> /etc/hostname
<Dreadlish> a raczej wyedytuj sobie /etc/hsots
<Dreadlish> hosts*
<Dreadlish> dopisz sobie
<Dreadlish> 127.0.0.1 scena
<uh4> Drathir: wyedytowałem - tylko że tam jest nazwaINNA
<uh4> i ma być inna
<uh4> i nie wiem skąd się wzieła scena
<Dreadlish> masz postfixa, czy sendmaila?
<uh4> Dreadlish: postfixa
<Dreadlish> /etc/postfix/main.cf
<Dreadlish> poszukaj.
<Dreadlish> tam będziesz miał zresztą
<uh4> ale tam jest ok
<uh4> ja nie wiem czy to mi konto o nazwie scena nie wpisuje czegoś na vps podczas instalacji
<uh4> z/w
<kamil> siema
<kamil> jestem podlaczony do netu przez wifi i prawie nic mi nie dziala, podlaczam kabel do kompa, wlaczam strone www przez kabel i mi dziala, odlaczam kabel i znowu jestem na wifi i ta sama storna dalej dziala
<kamil> a inne nie
<kamil> dzialaja mi tylko te strony, ktore raz uruchomilem na kablu
<kamil> oganrie ktos?
<Dreadlish> sprawdź kabel od wifi.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-24
<mav_> Witam 
<mav_> Instalowal ktos moze ubuntu toutch na samsung galaxy s 2 ?
<mav_> hi
<grek> cze
<grek> myslicie ze ubuntu uzbiera te 30 mln$  w 30 dni ?
<DaZ> nie
<grek> :)
<grek> w sumie 4 mln prawie w jeden dzien, 
<grek> ja tam bym sobie kupił coś takiego ale brak mi wolnych srodkow
<gjm> ja mam tylko szybkie
<gjm> środki
<grek> 2500 tys na polskie w sumie cena laptopa parametry ma ok wiec nie jest zle a na pewno wygodniejsze niz laptop
<DaZ> dwa i pół miliona takie okej
<grek> jakie 2,5 mln
<grek> ja mowie ze po 800 $ sprzedaja to urzadzenie wiec nie jest to aburdalna cena zwazyszy ze to po czesci  sponsoring propotypu
<Quintasan> \o
<dweller> grek: przeportują
<dweller> tymbardziej że freedreno zaczyna jakoś wyglądać
<zasek> jak zmienik docelowy katalog w ktorym instaluja sie aplikacje na wine
<zasek> chcialbym zeby na innym dysku mi sie instalowaly bo mam partycje pelna
<TheNumb> http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#wineprefix
<marcin1988123> Polecenie Apt-get purge i aptitude purge. Czym się różnią? Co jest lepsze? Czy jednak tak samo skutecznie usuwają pakiety z zależnosciami?
<marcin1988123> Plus konfiguracja
<marcin1988123> Tyle ludzi i każdy wisi. Tu by sie nie doczekał żadnej odpowiedzi. 
<bjfs> cierpliwość jest cnotą bogów ;S
<Wilczek> I osób zadających pytania na oficjalnych kanałach IRC :D
<Drathir> a oba to nie nakladki na dpkg czasem?
 * Drathir apt-a by uzywal...
<Wilczek> W pewnym sensie chyba tak
<Wilczek> Tylko, że aptitude bardziej z Debianem się kojarzy :D
<Drathir> ja w kolejnosci apt na oporne rzeczy synaptic i w ostatecznosci dpkg...
<didek> Patrzę, że tu cisza większa na pewno niż kiedyś dawno temu :)
<Wilczek> didek: Przeciag jest :D
<gjm> Tak.
<bastetmilo> cześć
<TheNumb> O, bastet
<bastetmilo> o, TheNumb 
<gjm> O, gjm.
<TheNumb> O, Ashiren_ 
<TheNumb> Muszę przetestować czy w końcu naprawili catalysty na ubuntu ;/
<Ashiren_> hm?
<gjm> mh¿
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-25
<zasek> dobry dzien
<Quintasan> \o
<Drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry...
<gjm> y...
<TheNumb> ...
<gjm> ..
<TheNumb> .
<gjm> wee, kombo popsuł
<Drathir> wee w ogole jest roszke dziwny, bylby fajny, gdyby odswiezanie nie swirowalo...
<uh4> witam, ma ktos jakis poradnik jak postawic serwer poczty?
<Drathir> uh4: najpierw wybrac bys musial co chcesz stawiac zapewne...
<uh4> Drathir: postfix
<Drathir> uh4: sprawdzales wiki arch/debiana/ubu?
<Drathir> uh4: jak postfix to moze Cie zainteresowac dovecot do tego taz...
<Drathir> tez*
<scx> 1st
<scx> ;-)
<uh4> http://wklej.to/rHII2 ktoś kojarzy gdzie jst problem?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-26
<didek> Hm, dobry, tak z rana przeglądam log kanału... nie no nic nie ma! :)
<BlessJah> didek: dziwisz sie?
<BlessJah> low traffic
<BlessJah> glownieIO
<bjfs> jak był trolling to i był traffic :>
<gjm> trololo
<BlessJah> bjfs: tutaj monopol na trolling ma mafia
<bastetmilo> trolololing
<didek> same logi, gdzie podziały się ircowe dyskusje?
<Wilczek> didek: W roku 1999, gdy obawiano się zmiany roku na 2000
<Wilczek> Grano w Quake'a, używano DOS'a
<Wilczek> Myszek z kulkami na PS/2
<Wilczek> :')
<Wilczek> :D
<didek> Hmmm, nie no nie było takiej dyskusji na IRC bo nie było tak łatwo się połączyć w sylwestra
<didek> Wlaśnie, gdzie sylwester :D
<didek> Myszki z kulkami były hmm... były ok o dziwo.
<didek> nie ok były wymysły trackballi
<didek> Kto nie pamięta niech sobie pogoogluje po sieci, co to był za wymysł.
<didek> Takich rzeczy można nie pamiętać, niektórzy wiem, że nie bardzo kojarzą dyskietki, o pięciocalówkach nie wspominając ;)
<lisu> dzien dobry
<didek> Witam serdecznie, i nie taki dzień
<didek> I nie taki dobry bo piątek.
<lisu> piątek uroczym dniem
<lisu> jest.
<didek> Fuuu, z pracy wyganiają do domu na weekend.
<lisu> nie to co k... (dobra nie klne) poniedziałek.
<didek> ooo poniedziałek. Człowiek zmęczony po weekendzie znów za swoim kochanym biurkiem <3
<lisu> coś czuje że lubisz pracę helpdeska x]
<didek> haha
<didek> Nom lubię odbierać telefony
<didek> Heloł aj em jur castom oficer ken aj help ju?
<lisu> i głupio odpowiadać na głupie pytania :D hehe
<Wilczek> didek: Mam 3 pięciocalówki, tylko potrzebowałbym czegoś do odczytania ich... :D Na dwóch jest chyba DOS w 2 częściach, a na jednej PolWin :D
<lisu> :D 5.25" mmm to były czasy ;]
<didek> polwin?
<Wilczek> :D
<Wilczek> Tak jest podpisane ;f
<didek> :)
<Wilczek> Na Allegro coś nie mogę znaleźć takich napędów floppy
<didek> Nie bardzo będzie do czego to podłączyć, miękkie dyskietki zostały wycofane na długo przed powstaniem SATA
<Wilczek> Pod IDE albo miejsce na taśmę dyskietek
<didek> W nowych sprzętach jest gniazdo na tą szynę dyskietkową?
<Wilczek> Nie mam pojęcia, na oczy nie widziałem nowego sprzętu :P
<Wilczek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5wmHAUOVy8
<didek> tyle utworów to ja bym się nawet nie zastanawiał tylko odrazu cały generator sekwencji z wave'a robił.
<didek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtiAP8xMSPo
<CookieM> jakby co to http://igg.me/at/ubuntuedge/x/4058862 taki niewinny spamik
<didek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hwLHdBTQ7s
<didek> skuuu... ma rozmach
<CookieM> "a tak, drogie dzieci, wygląda lampa łukowa, dzięki której oglądacie filmy w kinie"
<DaZ> w sumie jakaś biedapłyta to pewnie grosze :v
<czesmir> ...
<luigi69> Witam.
<bejker> witam
<bejker> zyje ktos jeszcze?
<DaZ> wszyscy martwi [']
<bejker> no wlasnie widze a mam w chuj problem
<bejker> :/
<Wilczek> bejker: Jaki?
<bejker> nie moge zmienic karty muzycznej
<bejker> -.-
<bejker> mam dwie jedna zintegrowany szajs
<bejker> i sound blastera
<bejker> i chce zeby sound blaster byl ta domyslna a nie ten zintegrowany szajs
<drathir> przepraszam za latanie, ale sasla konfigurowalem...
<Wilczek> bejker: W ustawieniach dźwięku jej nie wykrywa?
<bejker> wykrywa
<bejker> i dzial wszystko
<bejker> ale nie jest domyslna
<bejker> i np. niektore aplikacje nie maja wyboru karty dzwiekowej i dzwiek leci ze zintegrowanej
<Wilczek> Hmm, zwykłe Ubuntu?
<bejker> a glosniki pod druga podpiete czaisz ;]
<bejker> kubuntu dokladnie ale to to samo
<bejker> Linux ViruS 3.2.0-49-generic-pae #75-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 18 18:00:21 UTC 2013
<bejker> chyba najnowsze jajo siedzi
<Wilczek> Tam chyba wystarczy po prostu zaznaczyć kartę
<Wilczek> Bez żadnego potwierdzania
<bejker> i jest zaznaczona
<bejker> niby fajnie ale
<bejker> np. odpalam csa na steam i dzwiek z drugiej dzwiekowej nakurwia ;d
<bejker> dopisywalem linie do .asoundrc i alsa.conf ale nic to nie daje
<Wilczek> A tam jest wybrana domyślna systemowa, czy na sztywno zintegrowana?
<Wilczek> Ciężko mi teraz pomóc, bo jestem na IRCu przez irssi po ssh i nie mam dostępu do Linuksa
<bejker> yhym.
<bejker> no to wyglada tak mniej wiecej
<bejker> pliku asound.conf nigdy nie bylo
<bejker> co juz doczytalem ze jak go nie bedzie to bedzie default jako zintegrowana
<bejker> jak utworzylem sobie w /home/user ten plik
<bejker> to poleceniem mv lub cp nie moge tego pliku przeniesc
<bejker> nawet jako root
<Wilczek> Nie, to jest kwestia ustawień, nawet nie z poziomu konsoli a interfejsu graficznego
<Wilczek> Mógłbyś pokazać screena z okna konfiguracji dźwięku?
<bejker> chwila
<Wilczek> Okay ;)
<bejker> http://www23.speedyshare.com/jXaqE/download/zrzut-ekranu2.png
<bejker> o to ci chodzi?
<bejker> wczoraj stawialem system wiec wszystko swierze jest jeszcze ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-27
<Wilczek> Tak to masz ustawione?
<bejker> tak
<bejker> i za kazdym razem jak to wlacze bedzie tak samo ustawione
<bejker> tylko ze to nie dziala
<Wilczek> A inne aplikacje odtwarzają dźwięk przez SB?
<bejker> wiekszosc ale nie wszystkie
<bejker> tam gdzie moge recznie zmienic to sie zmienia i dziala
<bejker> ale np. odpalam steam
<bejker> i tam juz tylko zintegrowana dziala
<Wilczek> bejker: A odpal w konsoli alsamixer i daj screena
<bejker> root@ViruS:~# alsamixer
<bejker> cannot open mixer: Zły argument
<bejker> cos za duzo tej alsy chyba zainstalowalem paczek
<bejker> bo wczesniej chodzil
<bejker> ale jak odpala mixer to na 1 plan wywalalo zintegrowana muzyczna
<bejker> recznie moglem wybrac dopiero ta druga
<Wilczek> mhm
<Wilczek> Potrzebujesz to na już?
<Wilczek> Jeśli nie, to pokombinujemy jeszcze, ale później
<Wilczek> Nie mam teraz zbytnio pomysłu
<bejker> http://pastebin.com/vzjyxKBJ
<bejker> tumasz moj aplay -l
<bejker> no na juz to nie moge sie pomeczyc narazie ;]
<Voldenet> nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Voldenet> zmień options snd_hda_intel index=0
<Voldenet> na
<Voldenet> ptions snd_hda_intel index=1
<Voldenet> and you're done
<Voldenet> a nie, to nie intel
<Voldenet> ty korzystasz z pulse audio, nie?
<Voldenet> bo masz pacmd tam
<Voldenet> pacmd list-sinks
<Voldenet> pacmd set-default-sink
<bejker> no chyba tak ja jeszcze az tak nie ogarniam ;d
<Wilczek> bejker: Okay, może Voldenet znajdzie rozwiązanie, ja na razie uciekam ;)
<Voldenet> pacmd set-default-source
<Voldenet> po prostu ustaw sobie emu10k1 jako default sink
<bejker> Demon PulseAudio nie jest uruchomiony
<bejker> yczyli jednak nie z pulsa korzystam
<Voldenet> pokaż cat /proc/asound/modules
<bejker> 0 snd_intel8x0 1 snd_emu10k1
<bejker> no i zeby na odwrot bylo zeby snd_emu10k1 mialo 0 a nie 1 ;d
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> musisz sobie w alsa-base rzucić snd_emu10k1 jako index=0
<Voldenet> powinno działać
<bejker> a jak nie ma to dopisac?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> dopisz dokładnie
<bejker> options bt87x index=-2
<bejker> options cx88_alsa index=-2
<bejker> options saa7134-alsa index=-2
<bejker> bo tam takie cos tylko jest
<Voldenet> no to dopisz swoją
<Voldenet> z indexem 0
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz zrobić hacky way i dopisać do kernela snd-emu10k1.index=0 snd-intel8x0.index=1
<Voldenet> ale nie polecam
<bejker> options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
<bejker> options snd-emu10k1 index=0
<bejker> tak dopisalem bedzie gitara?
<Voldenet> looks good
<bejker> i teraz restart alsy?
<Voldenet> nie jestem tylko w pełni pewny czy z podkreśleniem, czy z myślnikiem to ma być
<Voldenet> ta, restart alsy
<bejker> alsa-utils brak
<bejker> jak inaczej zrestartowac?
<Voldenet> hm, czy ubuntu już ma systemd
<bejker> bo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart daje blad
<Voldenet> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<bejker> ok zrobil sie restart czas na testa
<bejker> i nic ;d
<bejker> kocham linuxy :D
<Voldenet> Ha! :D
<Voldenet> keep calm and check logs
<bejker> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-emu10k1-synth snd-emux-synth snd-seq-virmidi snd-seq-midi-emul snd-emu10k1 snd-intel8x0 snd-seq-midi snd-ac97-codec snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-pcm snd-seq-device snd-timer snd-util-mem snd-hwdep snd-page-alloc.
<bejker> wyglada normalnie
<Voldenet> Well, fuck.
<bejker> wiem popierdolone to jest
<bejker> ale to dopiero wierzcholek mojego problemu :D
<Voldenet> cat /proc/asound/modules
<Voldenet> pewnie zwraca nadal ze złymi indeksami
<Voldenet> zgadłem? :)
<bejker> bo jak juz mi sie to uda to bede dmix robic zeby wszystkie 6 glosnikow na osobnych kanalach dzially :D
<bejker> dokladnie dalej zle indexy
<Voldenet> Może dowal options snd slots=snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0
<Voldenet> jak kiedyś robiłem to indexy działały, ale pewnie coś zmienili w matriksie
<Voldenet> 8x0 to jest zintegrowana karta?
<bejker> tak
<Voldenet> bo ostatecznie mozesz wejść do biosu i wyłączyć azalia codec
<bejker> to jakis intelowski shit
<Voldenet> albo jak to tam nazwali
<Voldenet> :-)
<bejker> najlepsze ze w biosie mam ta karte wylaczona niby a dziala :D
<bejker> linux rzadzi sie wlasnymi oprawami nawet bios nagina :D
<Voldenet> wat.
<Voldenet> Niemożliwe
<Voldenet> może coś ustawienia się nie zapisały w biosie
<Voldenet> albo coś
<bejker> windows mi ja przestal wykrywac w ogole jak w biosie wylaczylem a linux wykrywa, ba nawet jej kurwa uzywa :D
<bejker> teraz nawet sprawdzic nie moge bo dysk z windowsem sie zjaral ;d
<Voldenet> :D
<bejker> to powracam na linuxa jednak mi sie bardziej podobal ;d
<Voldenet> Ale czasami jak jest problem tego typu... (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<bejker> no to wiem
<Voldenet> w międzyczasie sprawdź czy to ze slots działa
<bejker> ze tak powiem kiedys sie nauczylem
<bejker> ze nie ma rzeczy nie mozliwych
<Voldenet> Kiedyś się nauczyłem, że nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych, a potem java wypuściła łatkę na tego security buga
<Voldenet> :>
<bejker> hahha :D
<bejker> domyslam sie ze jak w modules dalej indexy sa tak samo to nie mam co sprawdzac nawet ;p
<Voldenet> y
<Voldenet> w sumie ciekawe czy restart w ten sposób działa...
<bejker> bo on niby robi restart alsy i laduje wszystko odnowa
<bejker> to powinno dzialac niby
<Voldenet> no, powinien
<bejker> a jak bym recznie w modules zmienil indeksy to to cos da czy tylko jeszcze wiecej napierdole bledow?
<Voldenet> jakbyś w modules zamienił, to powinny się ładować dobrze
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz zainstalować pulse audio
<Voldenet> :)
<Voldenet> nie bez powodu powstała nakładka na toporną alsę
<Voldenet> szkoda, że linuch nie goni windowsa, w którym przepisali całe coreaudio
<Voldenet> tylko robi nakładki na alsę
<bejker> szkoda to ze eax nie dziala na linuchu :(
<bejker> zmieniam z reki zapisuje otwieram i sie nic nie zmienilo :D
<Voldenet> Linucha? :D
<Voldenet> Linuch lepszy niż kobieta
<Voldenet> więcej czasu zabiera i jest bardziej niezrozumiały
<bejker> ale do linuxa wyszedl jakis tam manual
<bejker> do kobiety juz nie :)
<Voldenet> no i do kobiety nie możesz załadować własnego jądra
<Voldenet> czy tam modułu
<Voldenet> ale jądro brzmi lepiej
<bejker> jadro mozesz do buzi zaladowac tez sie liczy :D
<bejker> ha kurwa prawie sie udalo
<bejker> tego zjebanego pulsa wlaczylem
<bejker> i sie udalo ale
<bejker> ciagle slysze odglosy z mikro
<bejker> -.-
<drathir> no juz powinien byc na jakis czas spokoj... wszystko pokonfigurowane i ustawione...
<didek> Od 0126 do 0829 ... cisza w eterze, ja nie wiem jak możecie tak żyć. Czy teraz młodzież nie korzysta z IRC czy co? :D
<gjm> Tak.
<jacekn> teraz korzystaja odpowiedzialni ludzie w srednim wieku i oni wstaja wczesnie ;)
<didek> Dlatego napisałem, że aż do 8:29 
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<TheNumb> Ashiren: a tutaj kotka nie wkleisz? :(
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/vR41in0.jpg
<BlessJah> didek: widać pracę znaleźli, pozakładali domy, albo po prostu irc im się znudził
<TheNumb> Materiał do Fucktu.
<bastetmilo> kto ma czas na irca jak w pracy deadliny gonią, tak ze w weekend trzeba pracowac ;)
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ja mam
<jacekowski> teraz mam tydzien w pracy na miejscu
<jacekowski> i potem do chin na 2 tygodnie
<jacekowski> a jak ktos chce to nawet do hin
<Belzebub> jacekowski: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DOPGO2G/ co sądzisz i tym? :>
<Wilczek> didek: Teraz młodzież woli FB Chat :c
<Wilczek> Choć nie ma pojęcia, że tak naprawdę to jest XMPP :D
<TheNumb> Nie musi wiedzieć.
<Wilczek> Wiedza tylko dla wtajemniczonych ;)
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> deadline :]
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: Ty masz, ja nie mam :)
<TheNumb> Piniondze sie same nie zarobio.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nie masz a jednak siedzisz tutaj
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tylko wpadam po support na innym kanale :P
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jakim niby
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: wordpress-pl
<drathir> bry...
<Biszkopcik> jakby ktoś chciał się zarejestrować na copy.com (15 gb miejsca, jak dropbox 20 gb za rejestracje z refa + 5 gb za kazda osobe z refa wlasnego) to tutaj daje mojego refa - https://copy.com?r=NhNhSJ
<drathir> Biszkopcik: drop 20gb?
<inzaghi89> a w czym to copy niby lepsze od gdrive np?
<gjm> biszkopcik cwany biszkopt
<drathir> e tam cwany wspomnial o refie, a i nie wrzucone na kanal wielkosci #ferrnode :p
<drathir> freenode*
<drathir> byleby dane szyfrowane byly to zawsze przestrzen sie przyda, szkoda, ze jeszcze nie slyszalem, o jakims wspierajacym acces przez ssh... :/
<drathir> coby zdalnie podmontowac sobie bylo mozna, a nie jedynie jak drop synca z folderem lokalnym...
<gjm> pierdololo
<gjm> hrhr
<slog> możecie polecić jakiś dobry i sprawdzony VPS?
<Wilczek> slog: exone.pl
<jacekowski> drathir: dropbox ma webdawa
<jacekowski> webdava*
<jacekowski> ale jako platny ficzer
<denysonique> socjalnista, wszystko by chciał mieć za darmo
<denysonique> socjalista*
<jacekowski> ale co ty pier******
<denysonique> nie spinaj się jacekowski
<jacekowski> maja moje dane, lokalizacje i kupe innych rzeczy ktore moga sprzedawac
<denysonique> prawdziwych nie trzeba podawać
<jacekowski> dropbox jest amerykanski
<jacekowski> wiec i tak maja prawdziwe
<gjm> allah akbar
<probo> witam jest ktos moze czy wszyscy spia
<Wilczek> probo: Wilk nie śpi ;)
<probo> wie ktos moze jak podgladac raw w dolphinie
<probo> zeby wyswietlal miniatorke jak na jpg
<probo> wiem ze sa przegladarki ktore pozwalaja to robic
<probo> ale jak to zrobic by po wejsciu w katalog mozna bylo widziec co zawiera raw aby odpowiednie pliki sobie skopiowac
<probo> gnome-raw-thumbnailer
<probo> tego mi brakowalo
<probo> doinstalowem i smiga
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-28
<nakazanieto> Siemka
<beboj> clamav nie przechowuje zadnych logow dotyczacych skanu ?
<beboj> jest cos w /var ale nei widze rezultatow skanu a wypluwa mi infekcje po skanie
<beboj> ?
<Dreadlish> szukaj w /var/log/daemon.log albo coś w /var/log dot clamav
<beboj> no to mam tu tylko log odnosnie aktualizacji definicji ale nic o skanie.. 
<beboj> k mam musze skanowac z dodatkowym parametrem
<SimonPHOENIX> witam
<SimonPHOENIX> mam pytanie, jak czasem jestem na forum czy innym takim to czesto jest taki maly podluzny obrazek z napisem np marihuana smoker, hacker, profesor itd napisane czcionka visitor, jak nazywa sie tego typu obrazek
<BlessJah> /r/g
<SimonPHOENIX> np ten tutaj http://tizen-centrum.pl/Kies-na-Ubuntu
<SimonPHOENIX> drugi wpis
<bjfs> SimonPHOENIX: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Userbar
<marcin82> Gimp: http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=gimp+userabar+tutorial&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gimpuj.info%2Fsygnatury%2Ftworzenie-userbara-t6782.0.html&ei=e9n0Ufv7LcestAbm14HABw&usg=AFQjCNGV0ImZ0OpaVomVXmh4mXl9BSp6fg&bvm=bv.49784469,d.Yms
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/mnlj33d> (at www.google.pl)
<marcin82> http://www.gimpuj.info/sygnatury/tworzenie-userbara-t6782.0.html [poprawka] ;]
<bjfs> w każdym razie wolę antypiksele bo userbar, a zwłaszcza animowany, to zło
<marcin82> i jedziesz "musk józer" w prawym dolnym rogu :P
<marcin82> albo "gimbaza power"
<SimonPHOENIX> witam
<SimonPHOENIX> mam takie pytanie
<SimonPHOENIX> czy jak np zaloze strone na facebook to czy wszyscy moga widziec jakie mam strony czy nie widza?
<Wilczek> Pytaj ;)
<SimonPHOENIX> lub kto to moze wiedziec?
<Wilczek> SimonPHOENIX: Hmm, to chyba zależy od ustawień prywatności
<Wilczek> Choć wydaje mi się, że jeśli np. nie udostępnisz postu ze strony na swoimm profilu
<Wilczek> *swoim
<Wilczek> To nikt nie będzie widzieć, że jest to Twoja strona
<SimonPHOENIX> no wlasnie nie ma w ustawieniach prywatnosci nic
<Wilczek> Jak patrzyłem teraz na swój profil
<Wilczek> Nie widać nic o mojej stronie ;)
<gjm> Przy domyślnych ustawieniach strony (afair) widać kto jest jej adminem.
<SimonPHOENIX> a jak np to ze jestem adminem ukryc? szukam i nie moge znalezc
<SimonPHOENIX> jak ten kod miec ktory wyswietla facebook na stronie internetowej?
<Wilczek> gjm: Ale chodzi o wgląd w posiadane strony na profilu użytkownika
<Wilczek> SimonPHOENIX: W zakładce dla programistów na FB
<gjm> Nie wiem, napisałem tyle ile wiem na ten temat.
<drathir> bry...
<Arky88> czesc wszystkim
<Arky88> mam pewien problem z ubuntu 13.04 i creative x-fi 5.1 pro usb
<Arky88> mógłby ktoś pomóc?;>
<Arky88> oczywiście problem polega na tym że strasznie trzeszczy w głośnikach
<Arky88> ale tylko jak wybiore więcej jak 2 kanały, na integrze jest ok
<Arky88> exit
<skwarek> witam, mam problem z grubem, ktos moze pomoc? :)
<skwarek> zainstalowalem elementary os (ktore jest oparte na ubuntu 12.04) i teraz po wlaczeniu komputera dostaje tylko komunikat "error: file '/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod' not found." i przechodzi mi w tryb grub rescue, z tego co patrzalem jednak mam ten plik i nie wiem o co chodzi 
<skwarek> dodam jeszcze, ze mam zainstalowanego oprocz tego windows 8, jednak nie moge naprawic bootloadera z poziomu partycji recovery
<jacekowski> jak to zainstalowales?
<jacekowski> z CD 
<jacekowski> USB?
<skwarek> usb
<jacekowski> o ile mi wiadomo, to ubuntu ma problem z efi przy instalacji z USB
<skwarek> wczesniej instalowalem ubuntu 13.04 i linux minta 15 z usb i normalnie dzialalo
<PokerFace> Sprobuj z wersje 13.04 
<PokerFace> on ma obsluge efi (chyba)
<skwarek> czyli, jesli zainstaluje ubuntu 13.04 to wtedy grub sie naprawi?
<PokerFace> raczej tak...
<PokerFace> ubuntu 12.04 ma starsze jądro i instalator z brakiem obsługi nowego sprzętu
<PokerFace> tzn UEFI itp
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-21
<Ad1> cześć
<Ad1> mam problem w Xubuntu z pulpitem, a dokładnie z rozmieszczeniem ikon
<Ad1> otóż przy każdym ponownym uruchomieniu komputera nie pamięta mi rozmieszczenia ikon na pulpicie
<Ad1> i to jest strasznie denerwujące
<Ad1> aktualizowałem już Xfce, no i też nie pomogło
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-22
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> uff zdazylem
<gjm> Gratulacje.
<mucha090> pytanie do was tego typu, czy ktoś z was miał styczność z windowsem i programem (o ile takowy istnieje) który potrafiłby zamienić kanały l/p w karcie dźwiękowej?
<mucha090> pytam się tak z ciekawości bo może posiadacie wiedze na ten temat
<Dread> prościej to zrobić sprzętowo.
<gnite_> Programowo chyba nie ma prostej metody jeśli sterowniki nie dają takiej opcji. Kabel przerób albo dorób krótką przedłużkę zamieniającą kanały.
<gjm> http://www.bargaincell.com/images/products_large/cab/cabaud026.jpg + http://www.earlybirdsavings.com/picture/U35020/view-U35020-3-5mm-Female-to-2x-Phono-RCA-Male-Audio-Extension-Cable-1-8-Stereo-Jack-Dual-RCA-0.jpg
<pcctw> hmmm a ja mam pytanie o cryptowaluty - bawi sie tym ktos na ubuntu? chodzi mi o portfele
<Ashiren> a nie moze poprostu lewego glosnika podlaczyc do right, a prawego do left?
<gjm> Ashiren: A słuchawki?
<pcctw> wlasnie probowalem przez wine ale mi sie wywala portfel
<Ashiren> gjm: to se przestawi
<Ashiren> pcctw: dlaczego przez wine
<Ashiren> portfele sa multiplatformowe
<gjm> Ashiren: Albo odwrotnie założy? :>
<pcctw> no bo tak jakby nie ma portfela na linuxa, jeszcze
<jacekowski> musi byc
<mucha090> nerisha, o to chodzi że nie chce mi się zbytnio lutować
<jacekowski> mucha090: to tasma sklej
<Ashiren> chyba ze to jakis bardzo hipsterski coin
<gnite_> To co gjm pokazał + http://allegro.pl/przejsciowka-3-5mm-jack-wtyk-2-x-cinch-gn-i4359228470.html i dowolnie można zamieniać
<mucha090> jacekowski kabel jest tego typu że musiałbym lutować
<pcctw> jacekowski - musi, ajk to moj dziadek mawial, to sie czlowiek wystac :P
<mucha090> gnite_ a teraz pytanie, po co wydawać pieniądze na przejściówke jeśli moge wydać 2zł na samego jacka, pożyczyć od kolegi lutownice i zlutować kable?
<mucha090> miałem nadzieje że się obędzie bez lutowania
<Ashiren> przestaw se uszy
<mucha090> i zrobie tak jak na linuksie, czyli pozamieniam w serwerze dźwięku kanały
<gnite_> Bo może nie każdy wie jak się w takie coś bawić, lutowanie oczywiście lepsze
<mucha090> nerisha, niewygodnie, bo one są specjalnie dostosowane do uszu
<pcctw> a czekaj jest... wczoraj jeszzce nie bylo a dzis juz jest ;)
<gjm> A po co w ogóle zamieniać?
<pcctw> szybko dzialaja chlopaki
<gjm> mucha090: Nie ten nick.
<pcctw> hipsterski - marscoin i torcoin
<gjm> s/nerisha/Ashiren/
<Ashiren> widac stary bo pare lat juz nie uzywam
<Ashiren> nerihsa
<mucha090> gjm, kiedyś, pare lat temu ashiren napisał że to nerisha ale coś tam coś tam
<mucha090> nie pamiętam dokładnie
<mucha090> w tedy tutaj był torrentow
<Ashiren> pcctw: no przeciez marscoin ma linux
<mucha090> o ile go pamiętacie
<gjm> torrentow to teraz Belzebub
<pcctw> wczoraj nie mial - bo zmieniali wersje i byl tylko na win - na linuxa 'comming soon' ale nie sadzilem ze az tak soon ;)
<gjm> tylko się pewnie wstydzi :>
<mucha090> gjm, a ja tam nie wiem, dtałego kontaktu z nim nie mam
<mucha090> na skypie nie odpowiada, tak samo jak na gg
<mucha090> szkoda tylko że nie moge swojej starej ksywki odzyskać
<mucha090> DrHouse
<mucha090> pamiętam jak torrentow jej raz użył
<mucha090> potem dosyć długo tutaj nie wchodziłem
<marsjaninzmarsa> ej, da się zrobić tak, żeby dany użytkownik miał dostęp tylko i wyłącznie do screena z irssi?
<marsjaninzmarsa> przez SSH?
<mati75> dopisz do .bashrc uruchamianie komendy
<mucha090> zapewne trzeba by go ograniczyć do wykonywania niektórych komend
<marsjaninzmarsa> mati75: ale wtedy ctrl+x i user ma normalny dostęp do całego systemu
<mucha090> i zostawić mu tylko irssi
<marsjaninzmarsa> pierwsze co mi przyszło do głowy to ustawienie irssi jako shella
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale to by nie działało ze screenem. :D
<marsjaninzmarsa> mucha090: no też o tym myślę
<mucha090> marsjaninzmarsa, jeśli on ma tylko i wyłącznie korzystać z irssi to możnaby sprawdzić czy jest możliwość kontroli tego co wywołuje w konsoli
<mati75> marsjaninzmarsa: kernel z grsec i robisz dostęp tylko do screen i irssi
<mucha090> np, if komenda==irssi then bash irssi elif echo "nie masz dostępu"
<mati75> marsjaninzmarsa: albo własny shell
<mucha090> tzn nie znam się na bashu
<mucha090> ale taki pseudo shell lub ograniczenie na basha chyba dałoby rade zrobić
<marsjaninzmarsa> mati75: nie mam możliwości zmiany kernela na VPSie
<mati75> https://github.com/mati75/IdiotShell
<mati75> marsjaninzmarsa: to grupy
<gjm> 22:21      mucha090 │ np, if komenda==irssi then bash irssi elif echo "nie masz dostępu"
<marsjaninzmarsa> o, ten IdiotShell wygląda ciekawie. :D
<gjm> zgniłem xD
<mucha090> gjm no co? napisałem że nie się nie znam na tym :P
<gjm> "Nie znam się, więc się wypowiem"
<gjm> no elo
<mucha090> oj tam, ale chodziło mi o własnego shella
<gjm> wpisujesz /usr/bin/irssi i co?
<mati75> gjm: co się śmiejesz, tak połowa polskich for o it wygląda
<gjm> nie wiem, nie czytam
<mati75> ja czasem muszę
<mati75> ostatnio mnie gość rozjebał: jak się usunie ekran w debianie to się system nie włączy
<mucha090> mati próbuje sobie to wyobrazić
<jacekowski> a o restricted bash nie slyszeli?
<jacekowski> rbash
<gjm> pacman nie słyszał
<gjm> więc ja też nie
<mati75> to żyje w ogóle?
<marsjaninzmarsa> mati75: kurwa, zgniłem z tego Twojego shella. XD
<gjm> jacekowski: ale to nie robi tego o co chodzi
<mucha090> mati75 fajny ten shell :P
<marsjaninzmarsa> przepraszam. :<
<gjm> :>
<marsjaninzmarsa> :*
<mucha090> oj gjm, przecie jest po 22
<mucha090> większość dzieci śpi :P
<gjm> Właśnie widzę…
<mucha090> hahaha
<mati75> niby w pakiecie bash jest
<gjm> prawie
<gjm> ~ » rbash
<gjm> zsh: command not found: rbash
<gjm> ;_;
<mati75> gjm: bo to arch
<mati75> gjm: może nie być
<gjm> woohoo
<mati75> mati75@laptop ~ % rbash
<mati75> mati75@laptop ~ $
<gjm> wee
<mati75> mucha090: jaki system na vpsie?
<marsjaninzmarsa> marsjan@elen:~$ rbash
<marsjaninzmarsa> marsjan@elen:~$
<marsjaninzmarsa> hmm.
<mucha090> mati75 nie korzystam z vpsu
<mati75> tfu
<mati75> marsjaninzmarsa: jaki system?
<marsjaninzmarsa> mati75: Debian Stable.
<mucha090> ale tak to korzystam z ubuntu 14.04 a aktualnie z win8.1
<mati75> to jest
<mati75> jaki openvz pewnie?
<marsjaninzmarsa> chyba tak.
<marsjaninzmarsa> tak.
<marsjaninzmarsa> najtańsze co było brałem
<marsjaninzmarsa> bo w sumie to tylko na nim bota ircowego trzymam i niewiele więcej. :D
 * mati75 ma darmowego vpsa
<mati75> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 kwi 16 23:23 rbash -> bash
<mati75> hmm
<mati75> nic
<mati75> e
<mati75> https://github.com/jaalto/project--restricted-shell-rbash
<mati75> tu jest jakiś fork
<marsjaninzmarsa> hmm, w sumie rbash robi robotę
<gjm> /nick gjm_wtf
<Dread> /nick Dread_gtfo
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-23
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> double kill
<gjm> Zasługujesz na order.
<Quintasan> \o
<Maxxx> re
<Maxxx> czy mi sie wydaje czy na freenode nie mozna sie polaczyc przez SSL?
<ftpd> Wydaje Ci się.
<ftpd> [17:04:56] ftpd is using a secure connection
<Maxxx> w kazdym razie z andka nigdy sie przez SSL polaczyc nie moge
<Maxxx> a z dowolnego innego klienta przy SSL wali mi przez port 9999 i nie daje rady po czym wali na 6667 i sie loguje ale nie wiem czy w praktyce to ma ssl
<Maxxx> netstat mi to pokaze?\
<nvll> Maxxx: z whoisuj się, jak będziesz miał 'is using a secure connection' to znaczy że jesteś połączony przez SSL
<Maxxx> aha
<Maxxx> czyli nie mam
<Maxxx> to teraz pytanie gdzie grzebac by sie do tego dogrzebac?
<Maxxx> sprawdze to raz jeszcze
<Maxxx> re
<Maxxx> hmm, cholera to teraz bedzie szukanie informacji jak sie dobrac do portow w XP :D
<Maxxx> brb
<scx> Simsy 2 za darmo na Origin
<scx> http://help.ea.com/en/article/how-to-get-the-sims-2-ultimate-collection/
<scx> nie trzeba pobierac klienta, operacje mozna wykonac przez strone www
<scx> pamietajcie: raz w simsy to nie pedal :p
<nvll> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-24
<kyra8231> hej
<kyra8231> hej
<jacekowski> ho
<kyra8231> cokto rb
<jacekowski> a spacje i literki gdzie znikly?
<mati75> kyra8231: wypierdalaj
<mati75> gjm: !!!
<kyra8231> Sam WYPIERDALAJ
<kura1423> ma racje WYPEIRDALAJ mati75
<jacekowski> dzieci, spokojnie
<mati75> kyra8231: mało ci banów było?
<nvll> ban.
<jacekowski> gjm: a mati75 ?
<jacekowski> gjm: bo prowokowal
<gjm> ja biedrolę
<gjm> nie można w spokoju posprzątać
<mati75> jacekowski: chcesz logi zobaczyć jak ryba123 lub ryba321 odwalał manianę tutaj?
<Dread> jacekowski: nie znasz, to sie nie pchaj
<Dread> miał tu bana
<Dread> ma dalej.
<dweller> df -h
<dweller> ups
<kyra8231> siema
<mati75> gjm: mode +b *@*.play-internet.pl
<mati75> i sorry taki mamy klimat
<dweller> +r
<dweller> [problem solved]
<gjm> urwać łeb
<gjm> [solved]
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-25
<hubi1> yo
<hubi1> mam pytanie. zrobiłem wczoraj update i zresetowałem komputer. teraz nie działa mi zamiana gniazdek w hdajackretask
<hubi1> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<ftpd> Przeinstaluj hdajackretask, cokolwiek to jest.
<hubi1> właśnie to robię
<ftpd> Jak to ma jakieś moduły do kernela, to koniecznie.
<hubi1> i działa. thx i tak, bo jak bym na to nie wpadł to bym zrobił to wcześniej :P
<geekboy68k> ludziska
<geekboy68k> na lowendowy vps lepiej ubuntu czy debiliana?
<geekboy68k> lowendowy = ma 1 GB RAM
<jacekowski> cos lekkiego lepiej
<mati75> gentoo
<hubi1> to jak takie pytanie to i ja zapytam. coś lekkiego. komp ma być cały czas włączony i trzymać bota na ircu.
<mati75> debian 64 bit bez multiarch
<Bercik> jak 1G tylko, to po co 64bit?
<jacekowski> bo 64bit to nie tylko wiecej ramu
<nvll> przecież to nie windows, że przy x64 potrzebuje 2x więcej ramu ;>
<jacekowski> ale rowniez wiecej rejestrow, wieksza przestrzen adresowa i wiele nnych rzeczy
<Bercik> No nie, owszem. Ale jeśli ma być minimal minimal, to lepiej 32 mysle.
<jacekowski> nie
<hubi1> a coś poza debianem? :P nie przepadam za tym systemem
<mati75> nie mylić 64 bitowego windowsa z 64 bitowym linuksem
<mati75> bo to co innego zupełnie
<mati75> hubi1: centos
<geekboy68k> iii
<geekboy68k> w gre wchodzi tylko debian albo ubu
<geekboy68k> a serwer jest pod nic
<geekboy68k> tzn ze skryptów to tam chyba tylko ZNC bedzie stalo
<mati75> geekboy68k: debian
<mati75> 64 bit bez multiarch
<geekboy68k> po wuja mi 64?
<mati75> żebyś sie głupio pytał
<mati75> zobacz jaka jest różnica między 64 a 32 bit
<jacekowski> 64bity to teraz standard, 32bity trzeba olac cieplym moczem
<mati75> w debianie amd64 jest jako default
<mati75> bo najpopularniejsze
<kklimonda> redhat w ogole wyskoczyl do przodu, i 32 bitowej wersji rhel7 niet
<mati75> dziwisz się?
<mati75> debian się ia64 pozbył
<mati75> skończą się problemy bezmózgów nie potrafiących czytać ze zrozumieniem
<kklimonda> mnie juz w ogole juz chyba nic nie zdziwi ;)
<mati75> mnie tez, wystarczająco dużo widziałem
<jacekowski> ta, ja wlasnie w business class longue widzialem kogos kto gadal po polsku
<jacekowski> na lotnisku w NZ
<mati75> ja mam tylko pełno UA dookoła siebie
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 http://i.imgur.com/TTYHEP3.jpg
<xaxes`> Ashiren: maine coon!
<xaxes`> mam takiego
<Ashiren> ;3
<pcctw> nice :)
<geekboy68k> trolololo
<geekboy68k> jak w debianie znalezc sciezke pod ktora zainstalowano program?
<Quintasan> geekboy68k: which nazwa_binarki
<Quintasan> ew. dpkg -L <nazwa paczki>
<geekboy68k> nvm
<geekboy68k> poradzilem sobie na chama dir-em
<geekboy68k> dpkg-l wywalal mi not found, -s - not installed
<Quintasan> duże -L
<geekboy68k> nie wiem dlaczego... moze dlatego, ze program byl kompilowany z tarów?
<geekboy68k> wiem
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> z tarów to życzę powodzenia
<Quintasan> use find
<geekboy68k> thx
<geekboy68k> na szczescie autor nie byl zbyt pomyslowy i skompilowal tam gdzie mu sie pobrało :P
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-26
<hubi1> gra tu ktoś na konsolach? :P
<nem0x> Witam,
<pcctw> cze
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/0JkHngn.jpg
<geekboy68k> yay
<geekboy68k> mam takiego
<geekboy68k> malutki, niedawno sie urodzil
<geekboy68k> tylko z niebieskimi oczami
<pcctw> :)
<nem0x> moze ktos pomoc http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=145&t=174892
<nem0x> lemp działa ale nie w /home/xxx/public_html
<nem0x> nginx
<nem0x> root /usr/share/nginx/html; <-działa
<nem0x> root /home/xxx/public_html; <- nie działa
<nem0x> czemu i jak to sprawdzic
<nem0x> bardzo bym prosił
<mati75> nem0x: ustaw chmod 711 dla folderu
<mati75> nem0x: i przeładuj nginx
<mati75> nem0x: dodatkowo dlaczego konfigurujesz w /etc/nginx/nginx.conf
<mati75> używaj vhostów do tego
<nem0x> konfiguruje nano /etc/nginx/sites-available/default
<mati75> nem0x: zrób tak
<nem0x> dalej nic nie działa ustawiłem 711
<mati75> mv /etc/nginx/sites-available/default /etc/nginx/default.conf
<nem0x> linkowanie do /usr/share/nginx/html tez nie pomagalo
<mati75> server { #Domena. server_name localhost; #Autoindex, listowanie plikow. autoindex on; listen 80 default; index index.php index.html; #Wlaczenie php dla danego vhosta. #include /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params; #Adres do public_html root /home/mati75/public_html;
<mati75> }
<mati75> eh
<mati75> rozjechało
<mati75> http://wklej.org/id/1425521/
<mati75> wklej do /etc/nginx/sites-available/vhost.conf
<mati75> tylko ustaw katalog dobry
<mati75> i restart nginx
<nem0x> teraz wogole nie laczy z serwerem ale po restarcie pisze ok
<mati75> do /etc/init.d/nginx stop
<mati75> i odpal nginx
<mati75> jako polecenie
<mati75> zobacz co go boli
<nem0x> nginx: [alert] could not open error log file: open() "/var/log/nginx/error.log" failed (13: Permission denied)
<nem0x> 2014/07/26 11:34:34 [warn] 23174#0: the "user" directive makes sense only if the master process runs with super-user privileges, ignored in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:1
<nem0x> 2014/07/26 11:34:34 [emerg] 23174#0: open() "/var/log/nginx/access.log" failed (13: Permission denied)
<nem0x> nie wiem czemu tyle jest kombinacji na serwerze mam tez lemp i działa bez problemu
<nem0x> tyle ze na debianie ale powino byc podobnie tam zmieniłem tylko katalogi w /etc/nginx/sites-available/default i działało
<nem0x> aha bledy wyszlybo nie bylo sudo nginx teraz nie sypie bledami
<nem0x> co nie zmienia faktu ze nie działa jak powinno
<mati75> nem0x: z roota uruchom
<ftpd> 711? Mnie zawsze jednak uczyli, że 755, bo read dla usera www-data potrzebny.
<Dread> ta, do homedira.
<ftpd> nem0x, I się jeszcze upewnij, że kataloh /home/user też ma 755
<mati75> mati75@laptop ~ % ls -la | grep public_html
<mati75> drwxr-xr-x   6 mati75 mati75      4096 maj  6 19:51 public_html/
<nem0x> prubowałem ustawiac wczesniej 755 efekt podobny bardziej mnie interesuje czemu sama zmiana katalogu docelowego w /etc/nginx/sites-available/default nie zadziałała
<ftpd> "ptóbowałem". kurwa.
<mati75> nem0x: 403 czy 404 masz?
<Dread> dreadlish@kimsyf:~$ ls -ld .
<Dread> drwx--x--- 36 dreadlish www-data 4096 lip 25 22:34 .
<nem0x> teraz po tych wygibasach z mv nawet sie nie laczy z serwerem
<Dread> dreadlish@kimsyf:~$ ls -ld public_html/
<Dread> drwxr-xr-x 2 dreadlish dreadlish 4096 lip 26 11:43 public_html/
<mati75> drwxr-xr-x 7 mati75 mati75 4096 lip 26 11:30 .
<mati75> na obu mam tak samo i chodzi
<nem0x> drwx--x--x 2 nem0x nem0x 4096 lip 25 20:23 public_html/
<Dread> 755 daj do public_html
<Dread> do homedira 711
<nem0x> delej nie działa
<mati75> jaki błąd?
<nem0x> nie ma bledy tyl po tym co mi kazales zrobic po wpisaniu loaclhos sie nie laczy z serwerem
<mati75> ip komputera daj
<nem0x> po ip tez nie pomaga
<mati75> musi działać
<mati75> killall -9 nginx
<mati75> sudo nginx
<nem0x> działało wczesniej ale w katalogu standardowym potem zrobilem co kazales i nie dziala wogole
<mati75> i otwórz katalog
<mati75> i dawaj localhost w przeglądarce
<mati75> i jeszcze rm /etc/nginx/default.conf
<nem0x> nic nie pomoglo
<mati75> jakieś ssh czy coś masz do tej maszyny?
<nem0x> to jes umnie na ubuntu na localhost na vps nie miałem zadnych problemow na debianie zmieniełm tylko sciezke do katalogu /etc/nginx/sites-available/default i to tam wystarczyło
<gjm> jes umnie
<gjm> nosz kurde
<nem0x> w tym pliku default zmienielm sciezke na home/xxx/public_html
<mati75> jakie ubuntu?
<nem0x> 14.04
<nem0x> ale home jest szyfrowany przez ubuntu nie wiem czy to ma cos do tego
<mati75> trzeba było tak od razu
<nem0x> no to co teraz będzie
<nem0x> nikt juz nie wie co teraz można zrobic ?
<mati75> spróbuj na dowiązaniu symbolicznym zrobić
<mati75> w /var/www
<mati75> z /home/$user/public_html
<nem0x> nic nie dawalo orobowalem podlinkowac
<nem0x> nie wiem co tam narobiły mie te twoje polecenia ale nie moge poprawnie usunac nginx i zainstalowac go ponownie probowalem purge i autoremove i folder usuwalem na koncu a teraz niechce sie poprawnie zainstalowac nawet :/
<nem0x> jak usunanc lemp nie oge sobie poradzić żeby było tak jak przed jego 1 instalacja
<nem0x> purge nie pomaga remove autoremoeve i usuwanie katalogu
<nem0x> potem jak instaluje zawsze zainstaluje się nie tak jak powinien
<jacekowski> a co za problem masz?
<jacekowski> tzn. poza problemem ze slownikiem
<nem0x> pewien uzytkowniek pomagal mi rozwiazac problem z nginx i sie nie udalo potem swierdzilem ze odinstaluje i zainstaluje od nowa no ale się nie udaje
<nem0x> niby ok ale tylko 1 olik i 2 puste foldery w katalogu sa po instalacji a wiem że było wiecej po 1 instalacji
<nem0x> tu jest temat na forum jak cos http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=145&t=174899
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/tQ7eHtB.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-20
<Ashiren> 1st
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-21
<Ashiren> 1st
<Bodzioslaw> no elo
<r00t_> czesc ;)
<firemark> żegnam
<r00t_> yhm wszechpolska gościnność -,-'
<firemark> no tak wyszło
<firemark> :D
<r00t_> hehe ;)
<r00t_> przed chwila na drugim kanale gadalem z gosciem a on mi doradzał odnośnie jednego błędu i po 3 min rozmowy okazalo sie ze on zle przeczytal i nie chcial pisac do mnie -,-/
<r00t_> -,-'
<r00t_> i sie tak zastanawialem o co mu chodzi nie moglem skumac jego porad ;P
<firemark> dlatego nie chciał pomóc
<firemark> :D
<r00t_> szuja ;)
<Mattti> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUkZv_d8DP4
<Mattti> tak mi się skojarzyło
<r00t_> wytrzymałem 45 sec -.-'
<TheNumb> młodyś
<r00t_> no można to skategoryzować ;)
<AndroUser> Brywieczor
<r00t_x> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-22
<TheNumb> dobry wieczor
<r00t_x> dobry dzień
<gjm> dobra, dobra
<firemark> dobry co ja tu robię
<r00t_x> hmm wzięlibyście się do pracy -,-'
<TheNumb> praca jest dla frajerów
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry...
<gjm> y...
<firemark> TheNumb: bo szlachta nie pracuje? :-)
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> dokładnie to
<r00t_x> szlachta ciągnie drobne na fajki od mamy ;D
<TheNumb> no
<szalwia> Papież w Watykanie
<szalwia> Pieprzył się z dywanem
<szalwia> Gdy czytał święte zwoje
<szalwia> Spuszczał się za troje
<szalwia> Na widok kardynała
<szalwia> Już mu pała stała
<szalwia> Gdy widział zakonne dziewice
<szalwia> Już miał w szalach kisiel
<szalwia> A chrzczone 2 letnie dzieci
<szalwia> Pieprzył równo, jak leci
<szalwia> Na swej doli współmęczenników
<szalwia> Wybierał żydów, pedałów i katolików
<szalwia> Spuszczając się w usta strumieniem
<szalwia> Kropił świętym płynem podniebienie
<mati75> +b wal
<BlessJah> po co?
<mati75> z debilami trzeba krótko
<BlessJah> w sumie
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak te id sa przyznawane
<TheNumb> BlessJah: per user
<mati75> pewnie po loginie
<BlessJah> czasami sa po ip
<TheNumb> (sid99195@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-orkkbohbnqewhroy): szalwia to nowe sage
<TheNumb> ...
<mati75> to pewnie te same łebki co ostatnio po freenode latały
<TheNumb> https://www.irccloud.com/abuse
<TheNumb> Each IRCCloud user is allocated a unique, static user ID which they cannot change.
<BlessJah> tia, sid dla paid
<BlessJah> takie cos powinno byc dobre
<TheNumb> tak
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy gwiazdka na koncu jest potrzebna
<firemark> co tu się dzieje
<TheNumb> no jakaś szałwia szaleje
<firemark> a później będzie płakać jak mu mama drobnych nie da
<TheNumb> no
<drathir> mati75: najlepiej wyciac calego ircclouda ;p
<TheNumb> no
<gjm> cały internet
<gjm> pls
<firemark> ja bym chanserva zbanował
<firemark> i byłoby ok
<r00t_x> witam
<r00t_x> Panowie potrzebuje zrobić małego stress testa na routerze
<r00t_x> macie jakieś narzędzie do takich zabaw po lanie ?
<TheNumb> zdefiniuj "stress testa"
<r00t_x> sprawdzić faktyczną przepustowość urządzenia ;)
<TheNumb> iperf
<r00t_x> hmm
<r00t_x> ok
<TheNumb> 5 złoty
<r00t_x> mam to .... ale skoro ktoś rzuca to na pierwszą mysl to znaczy ze to jest to ;)
<r00t_x> dziękuje ;)
<drathir> co jest co?
<TheNumb> wódka to jest to
<drathir> TheNumb: a myslalem, ze wino, w takim razie podziekuje tez ;p
<TheNumb> wino też dobre
<TheNumb> ale tanie
<r00t_x> najlepsze było kokosowe z żabki - 5 zł ;]
<r00t_x> ewentualnie lipa z miodem ;]
<TheNumb> nie piłem kokosowego
<drathir> swoja droga w taki piekarnik % to zapewne wizyta na pogotowiu gwarantowana... ciekawe czy bardzo na odzzialach ratunkowych wzrosla liczba osob po % przyjmowanych...
<TheNumb> drathir: mi nic nie było
<TheNumb> :^)
<TheNumb> Za to miło klepie po berecie.
<drathir> TheNumb: domyslam sie...
<r00t_x> na kąpielisku widziałem dwóch takich
<r00t_x> co ledwo mówili ale twardo szli się kąpać
<r00t_x> jak ich ratownik z wody wyrzucił to poszli jeszcze na piwo ;p
<r00t_x> w sumie musieli się jeszcze schłodzić ;]
<drathir> r00t_x: byleby nikt z ratujacych nie ucierpial...
<drathir> po % nawet osoby bardzo dobrze plywajace maja problemy z pokonaniem wiekszych odleglosci, wiec tutaj tylko zdrowy rozsadek moze pomoc...
<r00t_x> tak tak
<r00t_x> dokładnie ... dlatego zawołałem tego ratownika żeby ich usunął ;]
<r00t_x> i tak im się nie podobało że nie pozwolono im pływać a ledwo na nogach stał ;/
<r00t_x> TheNumb
<r00t_x> uzywałeś już tego iperfa?
<TheNumb> r00t_x: no
<r00t_x> niby mam tu opisane http://openmaniak.com/ co i jak z nim
<r00t_x> aczkolwiek nie wiem jak wymusic na nim sprawdzenie pełnej przepustowości
<r00t_x> doradzisz cosik ?
<TheNumb> "pełnej"?
<r00t_x> nom ile jest w stanie max wyciagnac miedzy clientem i serwerem
<r00t_x> nie wiem jakiego argumentu uzyc
<r00t_x> ale w sumie
<r00t_x> to nei wiem czy nie lepiej zrobic tego wgetem ... -,-'
<TheNumb> no nie
<TheNumb> bo masz overhead http
<TheNumb> ;p
<r00t_x> ;/
<r00t_x> a jak z iperfem ?
<TheNumb> jakie argumenty podajesz?
<r00t_x> iperf -c  172.16.31.148 -b 90m
<TheNumb> a co to za router?
<TheNumb> 100 Mbps?
<r00t_x> sonicwall tz215 ;P
<TheNumb> no i musisz mieć iperfa na serwerze i kliencie
<TheNumb> ;-)
<r00t_x> no mam dwie stacje na linuxie
<TheNumb> ustaw sobie okienko większe
<r00t_x> chce sprawdzic przepustowosc WLAN i LAN
<TheNumb> -w 64KB czy coś
<r00t_x> i czy daje rade w pełni leciec
<TheNumb> sonicwalle raczej porządne są
<TheNumb> weź teź pod uwagę sprzęt w workstacjach
<TheNumb> same karty wcale nie muszą wycisnąć gigabita
<TheNumb> ;p
<r00t_x> narazie sprawdzam WLAN :P
<r00t_x> nie chce mi sie po kable isc ;p
<r00t_x> ale
<r00t_x> [ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
<r00t_x> [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  16.9 MBytes  14.2 Mbits/sec
<r00t_x> to chyba troche malo ...
<r00t_x> dalem teraz 40 sec
<r00t_x> zobaczymy hmm
<TheNumb> ale testujesz tcp czy udp?
<r00t_x> udp
<TheNumb> no to nie licz na więcej
<TheNumb> przetestuj teraz tcp
<r00t_x> yhm
<r00t_x> sprawdzam
<TheNumb> masz jakiegoś frajerwalla?
<r00t_x> wylaczylem all
<TheNumb> albo filtr
<r00t_x> [ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
<r00t_x> [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  16.9 MBytes  14.2 Mbits/sec
<r00t_x> lol po tcp
<r00t_x> [ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
<r00t_x> [  3]  0.0-40.1 sec  44.5 MBytes  9.31 Mbits/sec
<r00t_x> a to wyzej po udp ;D
<TheNumb> hłe hłe
<r00t_x> zaraz sprobuje jeszcze po porcie 80
<TheNumb> a pokaż jakie argumenty podajesz
<r00t_x> domyslnie jest na wysokim porcie
<r00t_x> iperf -c  172.16.31.148  -t 40
<r00t_x> teraz zadnych oprocz czasu
<TheNumb> a dlaczego nie ustawiłeś -w ?
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> daj -w 64KB
<TheNumb> i 10s standardowe
<TheNumb> albo nawet -w 1000k
<r00t_x> r00t@r00t-komp:/$ sudo iperf -c  172.16.31.148 -w 1000k
<r00t_x> ------------------------------------------------------------
<r00t_x> Client connecting to 172.16.31.148, TCP port 5001
<r00t_x> TCP window size:  416 KByte (WARNING: requested 1000 KByte)
<r00t_x> ------------------------------------------------------------
<r00t_x> [  3] local 172.16.31.233 port 42898 connected with 172.16.31.148 port 5001
<r00t_x> [ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
<r00t_x> [  3]  0.0-10.1 sec  13.6 MBytes  11.3 Mbits/sec
<TheNumb> aha
<firemark> r00t_x: pan je ciul, wklej.org
<r00t_x> bede musial sprawdzic to po kablu
<r00t_x> ze co ? ;(
<TheNumb> jak wklejasz kilka linijek to na wklej.org
<TheNumb> bo syf robisz na kanale
<TheNumb> ;p
<r00t_x> przepraszam :(
<r00t_x> bede pamietal na przyszlosc ;]
<firemark> r00t_x: co ty masz za opiekunów że cię nienauczyli :/
<firemark> to w podstawówce uczą
<r00t_x> jak ja chodzilem do podstawowki to komputerow nie bylo :(
<firemark> w sumie…
<r00t_x> znaczy był...
<r00t_x> jeden .. w sekretariacie .... ale nie używany bo nikt nie wiedział jak działa :(
<r00t_x> ok trzeba wysunąć łeb za drzwi i jechać po żonę do pracy :(
<r00t_x> wiec tymczasem ;]
<firemark> bywaj ;-d
<r00t_x> bywałem i wróciłem ;]
<drathir> [  3]  0.0-10.1 sec  21.0 MBytes  17.5 Mbits/sec
<drathir> po tcp na g
<drathir> [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  1.25 MBytes  1.05 Mbits/sec   1.411 ms    1/  893 (0.11%)
<drathir> na udp, wiec roznica jako taka jest ;p
<r00t_x> no a u mnie jest wiecej na udp niz na tcp ;p
<r00t_x> a robiles po kablu czy wifi ?
<drathir> to po wifiku sa na g mode
<r00t__> rozlaczylo mnie i jestem x2
<r00t__> ;/
<drathir> r00t__: to po wifku bylo...
<r00t__> yhm
<drathir> ghostnij sie ;p
<r00t__> ze co ?:P
<drathir> [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec   111 MBytes  93.3 Mbits/sec
<drathir> tcp po eth
<drathir> [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  1.25 MBytes  1.05 Mbits/sec   0.442 ms    0/  893 (0%)
<drathir> udp po eth...
<r00t__> You may not ghost r00t_x.
<r00t__> hmm
<r00t__> po kablu ladnie
<drathir> r00t__: lol nick nie zarejestrowany?
<r00t__> r00t_x zarejestrowany
<drathir> to identnij sie najpierw i sprobuj ponownie...
<drathir> juz timeoutnal...
<r00t_x> nom
<r00t_x> o wlasnie btw polaczen
<r00t_x> idzie jakos ustawic priorytet ktory interfejs ma byc brany pod uwage przy laczeniu z netem?
<r00t_x> bo jak podepne kabel to mi neta z wifi wywali
<drathir> r00t_x: bounding zobacz...
<drathir> r00t_x: i tez idzie, ustawic inne adresy ip i ta sama brame na obu, ale czasem glupieje sprzet przy czyms takim ;p
<drathir> r00t_x: i zalezy czy masz ustawione, zeby rozlaczalo wifika przy podpieciu eth...
<Snickers> drathir nie tyle sprzet glupiej co imho nie masz kontroli nad tym jak ruch do ciebie wraca
<jacekowski> no bonding
<jacekowski> tylko metryki w ustawieniach routingu
<Snickers> jacekowski tak, ale metrykami bedziesz sterowal jak ruch od ciebie ma wyjsc
<jacekowski> nie bonding*
<Snickers> ale nie bedziesz mial kontroli jak do ciebie bedzie przychodzil
<jacekowski> tak, i w wiekszosci przypadkow ruch wroci na tym samym interfejsie
<Snickers> no ok w wiekszosci przypadkow bedzie zazwyczaj wracal tak samo
<r00t_x> sprobowalem bonding ale nie zadzialalo jak chcialem ;)
<drathir> r00t_x: 19:12 < jacekowski> tylko metryki w ustawieniach routingu
<r00t_x> nom przeczytalem
<r00t_x> ale juz bylem w trakcie bondingu to chcialem skonczyc ;p
<r00t_x> http://wklej.org/id/1761372/
<r00t_x> idzie ustawic na stale ten default ?
<drathir> router dhcp-ka nie ma?
<r00t_x> spapralem partycje ;/
<r00t_x> zostawilem 10 GB na /
<r00t_x> i to stanowczo za mala
<r00t_x> malo
<r00t_x> juz mam 8 gb zajete
<r00t_x> ;/
<jacekowski> dlatego sie uzywa lvma
<r00t_x> nie lubie tego ale musialem reinstall ;p
<jacekowski> ale to sie da zmodyfikowac latwo
<jacekowski> nawet jak nie masz LVMa
<r00t_x> no wlasnie nie moglem
<r00t_x> bo mialem partycje w kolejnosci / /home
<r00t_x> i nie bylo wolnej przestrzeni miedzy nimi
<r00t_x> ale spoko
<r00t_x> gdy bede musial po raz 15 przeinstalowac to sie naucze ;p
<r00t_x> niby poruszam sie swobodnie po systemie
<r00t_x> ale duzo rzeczy niewiem ;/
<r00t_x> teraz mi chrome nie dziala ;/
<firemark> [19:55:22]  r00t_x » zostawilem 10 GB na /
<firemark> hmm, w innych distrach albo osobnej partycji /usr to powinno styknąć :D nie wiem jak ubuntu
<r00t_x> wlasnie 5 letni syn przyszedl mi opowiedziec historii z przeszkola
<r00t_x> koledzy kazali mu powiedziec KORZEŃ
<firemark> może chcieli się do roota dostać? :P
<r00t_x> a  gdy powiedzial KORZEŃ - oni mu odpowiedzieli IDZ DO KIBLA I SIE OŻEŃ ;d
<r00t_x> chcialem zachowac powage i powiedziec ze to nie ladnie tak
<r00t_x> ale jeblem ;D
<firemark> lol
<gjm> he he he
<r00t_x> CO LEPSZE CHROMIUM CZY FIREFOX?
<r00t_x> omg sry caps
<r00t_x> jakas sensowna opinia ?:P
<gjm> INTERNET EXPLORER
<r00t_x> hmm
<r00t_x> tez jakas alternatywa ']
<r00t_x> ;]
<r00t_x> hmm
<r00t_x> wusuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
<firemark> panie uspokój się
<firemark> to nie jest czateria ;-d
<r00t_x> nudzi mi sie ;D
<gjm> no to masz przoblem
<gjm> problem, even
<firemark> wrzoblem
<gjm> proszę mnie nie przedrzeźniać
<r00t_x> btw
<r00t_x> problemu
<r00t_x> jest opcja na wrzucenie ubuntu do tabletu samsunga ?:P
<TheNumb> nie pozwalam
<r00t_x> ;d
<r00t_x> TheNumb miałeś na wino iść ;.
<r00t_x> ;>
<TheNumb> no i?
<r00t_x> no więc co tu robisz i mi zabraniasz :(
<r00t_x> http://goo.gl/2k2yCm fajne to
<TheNumb> http://www.bq.com/gb/aquaris-e5-ubuntu-edition
<TheNumb> jest też to
<TheNumb> chociaż ja bym brał meizu
<r00t_x> meizu ladniejsze
<r00t_x> widzialem E5
<r00t_x> ale beznadziejny
<TheNumb> jak dla mnie za duża ramka koło ekranu
<firemark> nie widze sensu by mieć ubuntu na telefonie
<firemark> tablet - może i tak
<TheNumb> firemark: a ja Ci powiem, że kolejny wezmę z ubuntu albo ajfona
<gjm> nie widzę sensu, żeby mieć Ubuntu gdziekolwiek
<TheNumb> zobaczymy jak się rozwinie ubunu
<TheNumb> gjm: w pracy masz
<TheNumb> śmierdzielu ;p
<gjm> no i nie widzę w tym snesu
<TheNumb> postaw tam parcha
<gjm> sensu
<TheNumb> i zobacz jak bardzo nie będzie działało :D
<r00t_x> parcha ?
<TheNumb> parch linukz
<gjm> taki brud
<r00t_x> arch -,-'
<firemark> gjm: +5 :D
<r00t_x> TheNumb: mialem ajfona 4s sluzbowego ...
<TheNumb> 4s to syf
<TheNumb> myślę nad 5 albo 6
<r00t_x> rzucilem nim w prezesa, i powiedzialem ze gownem nie bede pracowac ...
<TheNumb> czy tam 6s
<TheNumb> android to gówno
<r00t_x> wzialem w zamian Lumia640XL ;D
<r00t_x> błąd jak cholera ...
<r00t_x> ale nie przyznam sie ;D
<TheNumb> a kupować telefon z 8 rdzeniami i 3gb ramu żeby ART/Dalvik nie mulił jest bez sensu.
<r00t_x> znaczy lumia spoko .... ale tylko do dzwonienia i maila ..
<r00t_x> nic wiecej na niej nie zrobisz
<r00t_x> system nie dopracowany ... brakuje podstawowych opcji takich jak np szyfrowanie urzadzenia
<r00t_x> aplikacje z dupy ...
<r00t_x> czekam na win10 na lumie
<r00t_x> zobaczymy co sie polepszy ;)
<r00t_x> a nowy android dziala juz przyzwoicie
<r00t_x> mam S4
<r00t_x> i jest ok
<r00t_x> znaczy sie Lolipop
<drathir> TheNumb: a najlepsze jest to ze andek czysty podobno na 1 rdzeniu bez akceleracji bedzie dzialal ;p
<drathir> r00t_x: spoko, spoko jak ie zaczniesz przez labirynt opcji szukac ;pbb trzeba bylo brac...
<r00t_x> drathir co bylo trzeba brac? ;)
<drathir> r00t_x: blackberry...
<drathir> ale i tak jedyne sluszne urzadzenie to n900..., tudziez neo900 niedlugo...
<r00t_x> mialem blackberry ale stare
<r00t_x> podobno passport ladnie sie prezentuje
<r00t_x> 480,00 € Neo900 ?
<r00t_x> lol?
<r00t_x> to wole juz meizu
<Dread> ja za tyle to dostane opo.
<gjm> opa
<r00t_x> opo ?
<gjm> r00t_x: po co ta spacja przed znakiem zapytania?
<Dread> gjm: łukasz więcek phone (r)
<gjm> to nie ja pytałem
<Dread> r00t_x: google -> oneplus one
<r00t_x> a widzialem oneplus
<firemark> telefon jak telefon
<firemark> ja mam ;P
<firemark> swietny ekran, swietny aparat
<r00t_x> lol
<r00t_x> firemark: goń się ;d
<r00t_x> fajny ;
<r00t_x> ;)
<r00t_x> 1200 zl
<r00t_x> nie jest zle
<r00t_x> to już wiem jaki będzie mój next phone ;)
<r00t_x> gjm: a czemu nie ?
<firemark> 1200zł? to ten 16gb
<r00t_x> nie
<r00t_x> 64
<r00t_x> zł 1 219,00
<firemark> hmm, to musiał stanieć :P
<r00t_x> 16
<r00t_x> zł 1 069,00
<r00t_x> ale Availability: Out of stock
<firemark> w europie
<r00t_x> mozliwe
<r00t_x> ale w dalszym ciagu meizu ma podobna specke
<r00t_x> a nie posiada androida
<r00t_x> i wyglada jak iphone ;
<r00t_x> ;P
<Dread> dla mnie andro to raczej plus niż minus
<r00t_x> jako ze w ostatnim czasie przebiegłem się po ios windows phone a od poczatku uzywam andro
<r00t_x> stwierdzam fakt iz andro jest najlepszym systemem z jakim mialem okazje pracowac
<Dread> to jak z ustrojami politycznymi
<Dread> każdy narzeka, ale nic lepszego nie znajdzie
<r00t_x> chcialbym miec mozliwosc sprawdzenia jak ubuntu dziala
<Dread> tak samo jak andro.
<Dread> uwierz
<r00t_x> a rozwój andro > rozwoj ubuntu
<r00t_x> to chyba faktycznie ...
<r00t_x> fajne jest to ze one plus jest taki tani a specyfikacje ma lepsza od flagowych modeli samsunga etc
<r00t_x> wkurza mnie placenie za znaczek
<r00t_x> tak samo jak w przypadku apple
<r00t_x> btw samsunga note 5 wychodzi w przyszlymmiesiacu
<r00t_x> i pewnie koszt 3,2 tys zł
<r00t_x> chore ...
<Dread> typowe
<r00t_x> ta
<r00t_x> tam na tym ubuntu-touch kanale sa gadatliwi ...
<r00t_x> zapytalem grzecznie czy wrzuce na SG Tab 3 ubuntu .. po 10 min gosciu odpisal .. ta jak sobie zrobisz swojego rom`a ;P
<r00t_x> w sumie u mnie w miescie biega kilku cyganów ...
<drathir> r00t_x: przepusc andka przez proxy to zmienisz zdanie ;p
<r00t_x> drathir: why >
<r00t_x> ?
<drathir> r00t_x: sie przestraszysz gdzie ruch leci ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-23
<r00t_x> drathir: wydaje mi sie że chyba nie ;P
<r00t_x> dzien dobry ;]
<gjm> nie
<r00t_x> a jednak ;)
<Ashiren> tak
<r00t_x> słońce świeci ciepło ... a ja siedze w pokoju z zaciągnietymi roletami i zamkniętymi oknami -,-'
<Ashiren> he?
<r00t_x> hmm
<r00t_x> uzywa ktoś z was steama ?
<r00t_x> zalaczylem sobie cs`a
<r00t_x> ale kurde co pare sekund mam takie sciny ze nie da sie nic zrobic
<firemark> może kup sobie lepszy sprzęt a nie maca?
<r00t_x> maca?
<r00t_x> a kto Ci powiedział ze mam maca?
<r00t_x> O_O
<TheNumb> r00t_x: zależy jaki cs
<TheNumb> i jaki sprzęt
<TheNumb> i jakie sterowniki
<r00t_x> condition zero i csgo
<firemark> jak cs1.6 ścina to nie powiem, słabo :D
<TheNumb> no
<firemark> ta gra moze spokojnie na telefonach chodzić
<r00t_x> ale wlasnie tu nie chodzi o sciny sprzetowe
<TheNumb> firemark: no bez przesady
<r00t_x> mam i5 i 16gb ram
<firemark> TheNumb: 1.6? 300mhz celeron i się pykało 30fps :D
<TheNumb> r00t_x: grafika?
<TheNumb> firemark: no ja wiem
<r00t_x> intel hd4k
<firemark> tylko z klawiatura i myszką ;P
<TheNumb> grałem w 1.4 ;p
<firemark> whoa
<TheNumb> r00t_x: z csgo nie da rady
<r00t_x> chodzi normalnie
<TheNumb> aha
<TheNumb> :DDD
<r00t_x> ale co jakis czas sie scina
<firemark> wat
<firemark> ciekawe
<r00t_x> i wydaje mi sie ze to problem systemu
<TheNumb> ciekawe ile masz fps
<r00t_x> czegos brakuje
<firemark> wątpię
<r00t_x> no ok to zostawmy csgo
<TheNumb> r00t_x: może masz za długi kabel od klawiatury
<r00t_x> a cs zero?
<TheNumb> i lagi są
<r00t_x> nie mam klawiatury -,-' nie rob ze mnie debila
<r00t_x> proszę
<r00t_x> do poprawnego dzialani potrzebne jest dx ? opengl ?
<firemark> > nie jestem debilem ale mysle ze pod ubuntu bede miał dx
<TheNumb> xD
<firemark> wybacz :D
<TheNumb> r00t_x: czekaj, na wine zainstalowałeś?
<TheNumb> :DDDDDDD
<firemark> nie, chyba nie mógł tego zrobić :P
<r00t_x> nieeeeeeeeeee
<r00t_x> no nie nabijajcie sie ze mnie pytam powaznie -,-'
<firemark> r00t_x: tak serio, to może być milion powodów
<firemark> brak ram napewno nie, dysk?
<r00t_x> dysk ssd
<r00t_x> w momencie sciecia caly komp mi zamula
<r00t_x> a mam odpalona tylko przegladarke thunderbirda i steama
<r00t_x> no i xchata
<TheNumb> wina steama
<TheNumb> wyłącz jak grasz
<r00t_x> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=14&v=K_J8k43gUhY
<r00t_x> lol badajcie to
<r00t_x> nie zainstalowalem normalnei bez wina
<r00t_x> wtf sferyczne reklamy O_O
<drathir> iotopa i ram dobrze sprawdzic moze jakies leaki sa... ciekawe czy procka nie zajezdza...
<drathir> gw 5
<drathir> err...
<r00t_x> przeinstalowalem na ubuntu przed wczoraj
<r00t_x> wczesniej mialem windowsa i wszystko smigalo
<r00t_x> diablo 3 / wot / lol / cs
<firemark> może dlatego że to konsola do gier na peceta?
<r00t_x> ze co ? O_O
<drathir> w teorii raczej chyba powinien dodatkowe pliki pobrac dla linuxa, chyba, ze przez wine leci...
<drathir> dobre gry przez wine dzialaja ;p wot dzialal, nie wiem jak teraz po tych wszystkich zmianach duzych...
<r00t_x> sudo apt-get install steam
<r00t_x> tak instalowalem steama
<TheNumb> szalony
<r00t_x> chcialem podkreslic ze nie robilem tego przez wine -,-'
<firemark> a przez siatkę?
<r00t_x> przez dupę wołową -,-'
<TheNumb> zachowuj się
<r00t_x> lepiej się nei da -,-'
<gjm> zaraz sprawdzimy
<firemark> nie chciałbym próbować przez dupę wołową
<TheNumb> :P
<firemark> e, to było niefajne ;-d
<TheNumb> oj tam
<TheNumb> nauczy się
<firemark> r00t_x: cześć, dawno cię nie było
<mati75> cóż za piękny nick
<Bodzioslaw> gjm: zrobiłeś mi dzień, g wp
<Bodzioslaw> gg wp*
<r00t_x> hmm
<r00t_x> firemark: no kope lat ;] -,-'
<mati75> gjm: http://bash.org.pl/4850555/
<mati75> gjm: wiesz ile to ma głosów?
<mati75> 7268594
<gjm> hm… ciekawe czemu?
<gjm> ;]
<mati75> Majonez, 1 sierpnia 2013 13:56
<mati75> jak chuj, że tyle +.
<mati75> Fallenmrx, 8 sierpnia 2013 23:50
<mati75> To jakaś prowokacja, to nie możę mieć aż tyle przecież.
<mati75> fiedore, 28 sierpnia 2013 12:38
<mati75> bug albo admin ma coś do podatków
<gjm> xDDD
<Bodzioslaw> >admin ma coś do podatków
<Bodzioslaw> kto lubi płacić haracz niech rzuci minusem pierwszy
<r00t_x> ja mam takie hobby -,-'
<Bodzioslaw> to weź mi oddaj troche
<gjm> gruzu
<gjm> mati75: ten bug nazywa się curl
<mati75> od czego?
<gjm> co od czego?
<r00t_x> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/CURL
<gjm> jaki ty mądry jesteś
<r00t_x> jakbym był mądry to bym mu odpowiedział a nie wrzucał wiki -,-'
<TheNumb> gjm: chyba już załatali
<gjm> welp
<gjm> jeszcze jeden był tak podbity
<gjm> nie mój
<gjm> ale widocznie im się nie spodobał ;)
<r00t_x> gjm co taki cięty na mnie jesteś ?
<firemark> r00t_x: ale co?
<mati75> próbuje zdobyć atencje
<firemark> czekam, aż wyluzuje
<Mattti> hej jak mogę zainstalować knetworkmanagera
<firemark> apt-getem
<Mattti> była jakaś aktualizacja i mi wywaliło go
<Mattti> nie mam go na liście programów
<Mattti> szukam go w synapticu i nie ma go
<firemark> lol ;-d
<firemark> to bieda
<Mattti> a no
<TheNumb> Mattti: zaktualizowałeś do 15.04?
<Mattti> nie zabijajcie
<Mattti> mam debiana
<firemark> ubuntu, debian, jeden ch…
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> w debianie jeszcze nie ma plasmy 5
<TheNumb> a w ubuntu za to jest ;-)
<TheNumb> mati75: zaktualizowałeś się do stable?
<Mattti> mam testing
<TheNumb> ugh
<TheNumb> nie mati
<mati75> ja i ubuntu
<mati75> nie jestem masohistą
<TheNumb> mati75: on ma debiana
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> akurat
<mati75> plasma 5 jest w unstable
<Mattti> z dołączonym jakimś repozytorium ze sterownikami radeona
<firemark> testing
<mati75> i w stablu to będzie za 2 lata
<firemark> hoho, to jak nowy system :D
<TheNumb> Mattti: radeon jest w non-free
<Mattti> nie ma ich w standartowych repozytoriach debiana
<TheNumb> są
<TheNumb> pierdzielisz akurat
<Mattti> więc dodałem jeden wpis który ktoś mi polecił
<TheNumb> https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=fglrx-driver&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<TheNumb> masz najnowsze w debianie
<TheNumb> i coteras?
<TheNumb> lewak zaokrany
<firemark> gdzie twój stallman?
<TheNumb> zaorany
<firemark> czy tam Bóg
<TheNumb> bug
<TheNumb> firemark: nadal parch?
<firemark> tia
<firemark> nie mam czasu by się bawić gentoo
<firemark> może funtoo kiedyś… chociaż nie wiem czy to ma sens
<Mattti> to jak zainstalować kdenetworkmanagera?
<TheNumb> nie zainstalujesz
<TheNumb> teraz jest plasma-bm
<TheNumb> plasma-nm*
<irokez> czesc czemu update mi wywala apt-y cannonicala z komenda There is no public key available for the following key ID?
<firemark> może musisz zaaktulizowac klucze najpierw?
<firemark> (nie wiem jak)
<irokez> uno momento :P
<irokez> zlapalem trop... :)
<firemark> na archach jest podobnie
<firemark> i jak?
<irokez> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/75807/no-public-key-available-on-apt-get-update
<firemark> nawet nie podziekował
<firemark> penis
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-24
<hd_chro321> hello,everyone
<hd_chro321> I am newer to ubuntu, I donot know if here is correct to answer my question
<hd_chro321> I am newer to ubuntu, I donot know if here is correct to ask my question
<hd_chro321> Today, I updated my ubuntu 14.04 use cli apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<hd_chro321> but after I update done, I found when I reboot my ubuntu 14.04 server, my golang application cannot start
<hd_chro321> my golang application start command have not change, it is alike "sudo /usr/bin/mtunneld &"
<hd_chro321> but whatever I modify start script /etc/rc.local, these golang application cannot automatic start again after I reboot my ubuntu VPS
<hd_chro321> but I login to ubuntu 14.04 ssh console, manually run these golang application, it run ok
<hd_chro321> please give me some tips, how this occure after I upgrade ubuntu 14.04 ?
<hd_chro321> I googled found none related to the problem
<mati75> hd_chro321: join to #ubuntu
<hd_chro321> thank mati75
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage
<r00t_x> dobry wieczór
<totalizator> is it?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-25
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.imgur.com/6GyEXHf.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/aPSIq1S.jpg
<r00t_x> dzień dobry ;)
<Ashiren> :D https://i.imgur.com/4oTQdfa.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/jXkdEF4.jpg
<Bodzioslaw> caturyday
<Ashiren> eeyup
<matti> masz coś z psami?
<Ashiren> a kto by chcial to ogladac
<CookieM> matti to pewnie konfident, lubi przebywać z psami
<matti> CookieM: zdaj w końcu do liceum
<Bodzioslaw> lol
<r00t_x> chyba gimnazjum -,-'
<Ashiren> :o http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/agNYgN1_460sv.mp4
<Bodzioslaw> przedszkole
<r00t_x> Ashiren co Ci się dzieje z tymi kotami ?:>
<r00t_x> które środowisko jest szybsze/ lepsze do personalizacji ? KDe czy xfce ?
<r00t_x> unity jest lekko irytujące ;/
<mati75> happy caturday
<mati75> https://youtu.be/ekK7peRxKGc
<r00t_x> seriously ? O_O
<r00t_x> wtf?
<r00t_x> sick!
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8535902976/hC958163B/
<Ashiren> ja po prostu swietuje Caturday
<r00t_x> yhm
<mati75> Ashiren: http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_0njM9SLRjpU0SLXiWLCkdmPL5UFOiWOi.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/GLCqMIA.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/HW4h93B.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/oojj8Be.jpg
<firemark> zawsze czekam na koniec soboty aż wkońcu przestaniesz wklejać kotki
<Ashiren> powinienes czekac do konca niedzieli
<firemark> uh
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/rjLhVcl.jpg
<firemark> jeszcze pół godziny
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Ashiren> ale w sumie w US dalej bedzie Caturday
<firemark> :P
<firemark> a gdzie jesteś teraz?
<Ashiren> tam gdzie musze
<firemark> huh
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-26
<gjm> \o
<mati75> o/
<mati75> dobry jest ten od kontrolera
<gjm> niom
<mir3k> witam
<mir3k> prosze o pomoc w instalacji maegii na usb w ubuntu
<mati75> dd if=obraz.iso of=/dev/pendrive
<gjm> co tu się
<Bristol> Witam
<Bristol> Chcialbym zainstalowac obok ubuntu maengie
<Bristol> Ale nie wiem jak do tego sie zabrac.... gdyz laik ze mnie
<Bristol> Bede wdzieczny za podpowiedz
<Voldenet> robisz partycję obok partycji ubuntu, dodajesz wpis do bootloadera po instalacji
<ari-tczew> Voldenet: update-grub sam powinien znaleźć nowy system
<Voldenet> ari-tczew: ale Bristol nie musi mieć gruba
<Voldenet> może ma lilo
<ari-tczew> Voldenet: może, ale nie musi :)
<Voldenet> ciekawe czy ktoś jeszcze używa lilo
<Voldenet> mi tam lilo bardzo się podoba ze względu na prostotę ;)
<ari-tczew> Voldenet: podejrzewam, że pewnie jacyś zaawansowani użytkownicy, może.
<ari-tczew> większość używa tego softu, który jest dostarczony domyślnie, pomijając soft "rozrykowy"
<Voldenet> szkoda, że teraz króluje drugi grub z systemd
<Voldenet> taki troszkę nowoczesny samochód - jak siądzie coś, czego nie przewidzieli twórcy, to miłej zabawy ;)
<ari-tczew> Voldenet: no ja właśnie od kilku dni widuję na starcie ubuntu emergency mode
<TheNumb> Voldenet: nikt nie używa lilo bo nie jest już rozwijane.
<TheNumb> umarło śmiercią naturalną
<Voldenet> TheNumb: co
<TheNumb> no
<Voldenet> ;_;
<TheNumb> chociaż widzę, że jakiś dev debiana wypuścił nową wersję w 2014
<Voldenet> rzeczywiście: >NOTE: I plan to finish development of LILO at
<Voldenet> ★★★★★★★★★★★★☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<TheNumb> lilo.alioth.debian.org
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<TheNumb> Voldenet: aleś zdupił
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆ because of some limitations (e.g. with BTFS, GPT, RAID)
<Voldenet> ożesz
<TheNumb> :D
<Ashiren> nyoro~n
<TheNumb> Ashiren: koty były wczoraj?
<TheNumb> Voldenet: karny jeżyk czeka
<Voldenet> >NOTE: I plan to finish development of LILO at 12/2015 because of some limitations (e.g. with BTFS, GPT, RAID)
<TheNumb> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<TheNumb> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<Voldenet> 2015 gwiazdek, świetnie
<Voldenet> :|
<TheNumb> :D
<Voldenet> TheNumb: ile się tego wysłało? :D
<TheNumb> tak jest jak się pisze te swoje magiczne skrypty do wieśczata w perlu
<TheNumb> Voldenet: sporo.
<TheNumb> 15 * ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
<TheNumb> jakoś tak
<TheNumb> Voldenet: lol, 2015 gwiazdek bez wypełnienia
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> no i 12 z wypełnieniem ; p
<Voldenet> nie, tylko 2003 bez
<Voldenet> ;-)
<TheNumb> może
<TheNumb> nie chciało mi się liczyć ile było w linii
<Voldenet> skrypt z gwiazdkami idzie w odstawkę
<Voldenet> niebezpieczzne to i nieczytelne
<Voldenet> ale swoją drogą, szkoda, że lilo ubito
<TheNumb> nie szkoda
<TheNumb> nie robi roboty w 2015
<Voldenet> grub jest strasznie przekomplikowany
<TheNumb> idzie w odstawkę
<TheNumb> nikt nie każe używać gruba
<TheNumb> jest systemd-boot <:
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> w sumie jak i tak używam linux /boot/vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=... rw init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd quiet
<Voldenet> więc równie dobrze mógłbym wszystko z systemd użyć
<Samus1994> za rok albo dwa lata bedziemy miec tez systemd-kernel :)
<Voldenet> a za 5 wyjdzie dystrybucja linuksa systemd
<Voldenet> "po co się rozdrabniać, wszystko jest robione przez systemd"
<Voldenet> systemd install systemd-ssh systemd-mda systemd-http
<Samus1994> systemd-gnome3
<Voldenet> herezja
<Samus1994> oh wait
<Voldenet> systemd-x systemd-wm
<TheNumb> Voldenet: żętó masz?
<TheNumb> ; p
<Voldenet> mam archa, nadal
<TheNumb> to dlaczego podajesz mu init=
<TheNumb> :|
<Voldenet> o dziwo, update po paru miesiącach nic nie zepsuł
<Voldenet> TheNumb: autogenerowane
<Voldenet> pamiętam, że był z tym jakiś problem po update sysvinit > systemd
<TheNumb> https://dot.kde.org/2015/07/25/plasma-mobile-free-mobile-platform
<TheNumb> Voldenet: ja tego nie mam i werkz
<Voldenet> ja nie miałem i nie wstawało
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<mati75> a gjm bicza gdzie
<Bodzioslaw> uciekł
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-25
<elbow> hej
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry...
<elbow> jak zainstalować skype na ubuntu z gnome? wywala mi błąd zależności libqt4-webkit
<TheNumb> elbow: apt-get install -fy
<elbow> TheNumb: E: Command line option 'f' [from -f] is not understood in combination with the other options
<gjm> -Syu
<mati75> -f -y
<elbow> niestety to samo :/
<TheNumb> elbow: a co to za ubuntu :D
<TheNumb> elbow: man apt-get
<TheNumb> i poszukaj -f
<elbow> 16.04 gnome 64bit
<TheNumb> :|
<TheNumb> elbow: apt -fy install
<elbow> TheNumb: teraz mówi: wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania skype:i386
<gjm> no ciekawe czemu
<TheNumb> elbow: nie wiem co zrobiłeś źle, ale coś zrobiłeś źle
<TheNumb> :D
<elbow> no spoko xD
<TheNumb> elbow: robiłeś to według jakiegoś poradnika?
<TheNumb> bo myk jest taki, że skajpaj jest w repo ubuntu
<TheNumb> trzeba je tylko włączyć
<elbow> TheNumb: już poszło, właśnie z repo bo ze strony nie szło
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> no widzisz
<elbow> ^^
<TheNumb> a mi ze strony skajpaja działało :D
<elbow> a jak w ubuntu gnome zmienić ekran logowania?
<TheNumb> co masz na myśli?
<TheNumb> elbow: obrazek na ekranie logowania?
<TheNumb> czy ekran logowania?
<TheNumb> bo jak chcesz podmienić gdm na coś innego, to blokowanie sesji przestanie działać
<TheNumb> :)
<elbow> TheNumb: ekran cały chyba, np nie chce żeby na dole było napisane Gnome Ubuntu
<TheNumb> można nahackować lightdm i light-locker do tego
<TheNumb> elbow: to się wywala w configu tę ikonę
<TheNumb> zobacz sobie config gdm
<elbow> ok
<TheNumb> możesz tam ustawić cokolwiek z tego co pamiętam
<TheNumb> :)
<TheNumb> no ale ekran logowan to grubsza sprawa
<TheNumb> jest rozszerzenie do gnome-shell które daje "wsparcie" dla light-locker
<TheNumb> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/910/lightdm-lock-screen/
<elbow> problem w tym że nie mam w .config gdm
<TheNumb> bo to usługa systemowa
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> szukaj w /etc
<elbow> lol
<wincyj> ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-27
<gjm> 1st
<TheNumb> 5rd
<Dread> 7nd
<wincyj> 3rd
<wincyj> wygralem
<greggg> czesc mam cos takiego http://wklej.to/nOfzN
<greggg> 3 ssd 120 gb na ovh
<greggg> 1 dysk i 2 mirrory
<greggg> brakuje mi miejsca - myslicie ze rozsadnym jest odlaczenie jednego dysku z raid i wrzucenie tam nie dynamicznyc danych krore maja backup
<greggg> rozumiem ze jak padniee to bedzie przerwa w dzialaniu do czasu az nie przywroce danych - ale czy cos jeszcze
<greggg> i apropo czy to sensowne - 3 kopie na raz nie wystarcza 2 ?
<greggg> bo w innych raidach mozna ze 2 robia po pół i jedna kopia czyli 2 razy szybcie + koppia ale raid 1 z tego co czytam to zwykly mirror
<greggg> zna sie ktos na tym ?
<drathir> greggg: a nie lepiej sie podpiac pod te nowe storage od ovh?
<greggg> jakie daj linka
<greggg> to https://www.ovh.pl/cloud/storage/ ?
<drathir> greggg: musze poszukac ostatnio gdzies czytalem, ze nawet vps-y to obsluguje i dynamicznie mozna sobie hdd przydzielac w miare potrzeb...
<greggg> i to sie montuje normalnie do systemu plikow czy jakos jako zdalny zasov
<drathir> https://www.ovh.com/us/vps/storage.xml
<drathir> dedyki tez powinny cos takiego zapewne miec...
<greggg> moze to byc spoko pomysle - ale na teraz - zalezy mi na minimalniej ilsoci pracy system mam sonfigrowany i smiga - widze ze sa 3ssd - na raid 1 w sumie jednym klikiem mam 120 gb z mirrorem na glowne pliki  + 120 wolny dysk
<greggg> na statyczne poliki w sumie czemu nie zwladszcza ze na serwerze jest varnish - to co czesto uzywwane idzie z ramu
<greggg> ramu jest 32 gb
<Voldenet> greggg: raid1 to strata miejsca mocno
<jacekowski> greggg: najlepszym rozwiazaniem chyba bedzie zmiana levela na raid5
<greggg> czyli co na teraz rozlaczyc jeden dysk bo chodzi mi o uzyskanie miejsca
<greggg> przy 2 dyskach to juz raid 1 jest chyba ok ?
<greggg> zwykly mirror dla bezpieczenstwa
<greggg> tak ?
<wincyj> to jaki raid zastsoujesz zalezy od ciebie
<Dread> greggg: przy raid 1 masz mirror i trochę lepszy performance
<Dread> przy odczycie
<Dread> bo przy zapisie masz perf najgorszego dysku
<jacekowski> greggg: przy raid5 bedziesz mial ta sama pojemnosc co przy raid 1 z dwoch dyskow a trzeci bez raidu
<jacekowski> greggg: a wytrzyma awarie jednego dysku
<wincyj> no chyba nie
<jacekowski> no chyba jednak tak
<wincyj> no chyba nie
<wincyj> > co przy raid1
<wincyj> aa
<wincyj> dobre
<wincyj> :D
<wincyj> zle przeczytalme :D
<jacekowski> raid1 z 3x120GB == 120GB pojemnosci, raid5 z 3x120GB = 240GB, raid1 z 2x120GB == 120GB + 120GB osobnego dysku
<jacekowski> wiec chyba jednak tak
<wincyj> mowie zle przeczytalem
<wincyj> no nie wierze
<wincyj> kot nasrał mi do prysznica
<jacekowski> bo po co masz futrzaka
<jacekowski> wiadomo ze to szcza i sra wszedzie
<wincyj> tak ajk człowiek
<jacekowski> trzeba bylo miec psa
<wincyj> zgadzam sie
<wincyj> pies to jest kurwa męski przyjaciel
<wincyj> kot jest dla gejów i kobiet
<Ashiren> chyba ty
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-28
<Matan> Bry
<Ashiren> ohayou
<Matan> Dawno mnie tu nie było
<Matan> Ciekawe ile osób z dawnej ekipy się wyruszyło
<mati75> nikt
<Matan> O proszę. Witam starego wyjadacza. Nadal mati75 kręcisz remake xubuntu?
<mati75> Matan: xubuntu nigdy nie robiłem
<Matan> Widać mi się coś pokręciło. W sumie ostatni raz byłem tutaj jakieś 4-5 lat temu
<gjm> nie
<Matan> Hmmm... I od kiedy gjm ma opa... eh... chyba zbyt dużo mnie minęło
<Ashiren> tez sie dziwie
<gjm> "ostatnio byłem tu za komuny, patrzcie jaki jestem fajny"
<gjm> fagit
<gjm> ja jebe
<Matan> Stary dobry gjm... ktoś mu zostawia jeszcze okruszki?
<mati75> obierki z cebuli
<Matan> W sumie by się zgadzało . W sam raz na troll toll
<gjm> w sumie dawno nikogo nie wyjebałem
<jacekowski> ale zachowuj sie
<gjm> właśnie
<jacekowski> to ze masz opa nie znaczy ze cie ktos nie moze wywalic z access listy
<gjm> co ci sjw
<Matan> #rekt
<Matan> jacekowski, nadal na emigracji?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> .fr tym razem
<jacekowski> ostatnie 6 miesiecy bylo .ie
<Matan> Nie dygasz się śniadych?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> z dwoch powodow, ich tyle tu nie ma zeby to bylo realnym problemem
<Matan> Ja przestałem jeździć na londyńskie wioski po ostatnich akcjach
<jacekowski> dwa, od zawsze ludzie sie mordowali na wzajem
<Matan> W sumie co do drugiego się zgodzę
<jacekowski> w limerick w irlandii - masz jedno zadzganie nozem dziennie
<jacekowski> ostatnio zaczelo spadac
<jacekowski> ale o tym w wiadomosciach nie pisza
<Matan> Jednak nie chce mi się kręcić ze sprzętem firmowym za £30k łazic po zadupiach lub trać się z tym metrem kiedy każdy śniady ocenia towary wystające z twojej torby
<jacekowski> jedyny kraj w ktorym mi cos ukradziono to polska
<Matan> jacekowski, dalsze plany przeprowadzki? Wszyscy rodowicy anglicy uciekają do Australii
<jacekowski> nikt nie ucieka
<Matan> Ode mnie z roboty wyjechało w czerwcu 3 grafików z żonami i dziećmi. W tym miesiącu 1 fotograf i wypowiedzenie złożyło 2 osoby z customerservice. Wszyscy z zonami/dziećmi kierunek Australia
<jacekowski> w australii za to ich beda zabijac lokalne zwierzatka
<Matan> Za reply na na pająka nie idziesz siedzieć jak w uk rżą reply na na napastnika (gaz pieprzowy)
<Matan> *repelent *w uk za repelent na
<drathir> jacekowski: za granica np w angli tez wieksze szanse, ze zostaniesz obrobiony czy tam wykiwany przez polaka niz anglika ;p
<drathir> bry...
<Dread> tja
<Dread> pierdol pierdol ;p
<Dread> zaraz mnie policjant bidżej zje
<drathir> Dread: myslisz, ze na zly dzien trafiles ? ^^
<Dread> nie
<Dread> policjant bidżej zawsze jest policjantem
<drathir> ale, zeby zjesc kogos trzeba raczej jakis powod miec...
<Dread> on zawsze znajdzie powód
<F1tzgera1d> stawiał ktoś z was vpn na vps od ovh?
<drathir> F1tzgera1d: dziala ^^
<F1tzgera1d> działa ale tylko jedno urzadzenie, po podlaczeniu kolejnego poprzednie traci neta
<drathir> F1tzgera1d: o ile ipseca nie potrzebujesz... openvpn dziala elegancko...
<drathir> F1tzgera1d: a to juz konfig openvpn-a na bank...
<F1tzgera1d> hm
<F1tzgera1d> jak podlacze sie pod vpn na tablecie śmiga, podlacze telefon to tablet juz nie ma neta itd
<F1tzgera1d> nie wiem gdzie jest problem
<drathir> albo brak zapisu listy cert-ip...
<F1tzgera1d> nie ogarniam robiłem wszystko według poradnika i miało wszystko śmigać a tu zonk
<drathir> F1tzgera1d: podrzuc konfig servera na pm...
<F1tzgera1d> chodzi ci o plik client.ovpn?
<drathir> F1tzgera1d: po stronie vps-a ten...
<F1tzgera1d> ok
<F1tzgera1d> drathir, dostales na pw
<F1tzgera1d> moze ktos inny to ogarnie?
<TheNumb> 2rd
<Bodzioslaw> 5st
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-29
<ChoryNaPiwo> Witam wszystkich
<F1tzgera1d> czesc
<ChoryNaPiwo> Czesc F1tzgera1d
<ChoryNaPiwo> mam proźbę orientujesz sie moze
<ChoryNaPiwo> jak w zmienic nazwe interfejsu sieciowego
<ChoryNaPiwo> bo mam nazwe wlp3s0 a mialem wczesniej wlan0
<ChoryNaPiwo> i nie moge tego zmienic
<d42> ChoryNaPiwo: generalnie udev
<ChoryNaPiwo> w tym katalogu jest u mnie pusto
<d42> ChoryNaPiwo: jak sobie poguglasz po systemd i dzikich nazwach interfejsow to znajdziesz regułke :u
<F1tzgera1d> https://blog.kowalsio.com/2015/02/27/debian-zmiana-nazwy-interfejsow-sieciowych/
<ChoryNaPiwo> na ubuntu 16.04
<F1tzgera1d> należy dokonać modyfikacji parametrów „NAME” w pliku: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<d42> a czemu cie boli wlp3s0? ;3
<ChoryNaPiwo> a jakas taka dzika nazwa
<ChoryNaPiwo> szybciej wpsize wlan0 hehe
<ChoryNaPiwo> wpisze*
<ChoryNaPiwo> dziekuje bardzo za podpowiedzi
<ChoryNaPiwo> poszukam
<d42> bo jest DETERMINISTYCZNA
<ChoryNaPiwo> anyway moje pierwsze poalczenie z tym serverem
<ChoryNaPiwo> ano to chyba ze tak
<ChoryNaPiwo> ;]
<d42> chyba, że podłączysz na przykład telefon i robisz tethering
<d42> to wtedy adres mac sie zmienia za każdym razem i z tym nazwa interfejsu xD
<ChoryNaPiwo> po wi-fi lacze sie
<ChoryNaPiwo> a /etc/udev/rules.d/ jest pustym katalogiem
<ChoryNaPiwo> hmm
<ChoryNaPiwo> ls -a wyswietla wielka pustke
<d42> dodasz ten magiczny plik i zabangla
<ChoryNaPiwo> kk
<d42> bo on pewnie ma regułki jeszcze gdzieś w usr, czy czymś
<ChoryNaPiwo> kochany linuch da sie wszystko zrobic
<d42> i jak bedziesz miał regułke z wyższym priorytetem, ktora każe mu spierdalać to się ogarnie :uu
<ChoryNaPiwo> zajefajnie
<d42> ewentualnie możesz przestać być hakerem i łączyć się po wifi network managerem ;3
<ChoryNaPiwo> nie zasluguje na takie slowo jak haker ;]
<ChoryNaPiwo> bardziej moze wy ;]
<ChoryNaPiwo> dzieki wielkie Panowie/ Panie za pomoc
<ChoryNaPiwo> anyway laczenie sie za pomoca gui jest prostackie
<ChoryNaPiwo> hehe
<ChoryNaPiwo> ale to tylko moja opinia ;]
<ChoryNaPiwo> ide sie posilic, dzieki wielkie jeszcze raz za podpowiedzi i do uslyszenia
<ChoryNaPiwo> bye bye
<d42> ChoryNaPiwo: network mangler ma tui :^)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://www.gdansk.pl/download/2016-07/76852.jpg
<dweller> pieseł lepsz
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-30
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/adX5vn2_460sv.mp4
<ChoryNaPiwo> Czesc wszystkim
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<ChoryNaPiwo> happy Caturday too ;]
<ChoryNaPiwo> d42 fajna ta stronka co mi podales
<ChoryNaPiwo> kowalsio na domenie .com
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.reddituploads.com/e189d5d664c14a92a69653b2bdd03fa7?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=d18f8f3b817cf21936945d9e0e99fd07
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/an14ynV_700b.jpg
<F1tzgera1d> kot...
<Ashiren> nie da sie ukryc
<F1tzgera1d> ;p
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/3e844b4e36e44575a582ecdfc09df6df?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=a6a0fb1c6542ae19d09e5e246b604d20
<Cr3pt> Koteł
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/M8nLBjc.jpg
<Ashiren> ;D http://i.imgur.com/Q9B0x6I.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-31
<F1tzgera1d> sa jakies sposoby na poprawe bezpieczenstwa swojego vps poza fail2ban i w miare długim hasłem?
<gjm> logowanie po kluczu
<gjm> port knocking
<F1tzgera1d> czytałem cos o logowaniu po kluczu właśnie
<Voldenet> knockd jest
<Voldenet> ustaw ssh na innym porcie
<gjm> o, to też
<Voldenet> w sumie ustawiaj wszystkie usługi zdalne na niedomyślnych portach
<Voldenet> odkąd to mam, to fail2ban mi niepotrzebny
<F1tzgera1d> a jakie jest ryzyko ze cos zepsuje i strace dostep do maszyny? ;-)
<Voldenet> jak miałem na 22, to bez fail2ban miałem kilka tysięcy "wizytantów" dziennie :)
<gjm> same here
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<Voldenet> z logowaniem kluczem to najpierw możesz ustawić je jako opcję
<Voldenet> a potem poprawić
<Voldenet> ale i tak zepsuć się da
<F1tzgera1d> a jak zmienić ten port? domyslny chyba jest 22?
<gjm> w sshd_config
<Voldenet> Port 34893
<gjm> teraz cię shaksoruję
<Voldenet> :D
<F1tzgera1d> :D
<Voldenet> sam mam inny, gjm :D
<Voldenet> i u mnie tylko zdalnie z kluczem :D
<F1tzgera1d> a ten port sie zmiania tylko na kliencie czy na serwerze tez cos trzeba zmianiac?
<gjm> lol
<F1tzgera1d> no lol wiem
<F1tzgera1d> :D
<gjm> 16:55 <@gjm> w sshd_config
<Voldenet> na serwerze
<F1tzgera1d> ok
<gjm> czyli na serwersze
<gjm> serwerze
<F1tzgera1d> dzieki;D
<gjm> nie zapomnij zrestartować
<gjm> usługi
<F1tzgera1d> ok
<Voldenet> możesz też przy port forwardingu którymś przemieniać porty
<drathir> Voldenet: ustawiasz tylko klucz i niech sie dobijaja...
<Voldenet> otóż to :D
<drathir> Voldenet: Voldenet szkoda, ze reklam na to nie da sie ustawic ;p
<Voldenet> :-)
<Voldenet> z doświadczenia wiem, że chińskie boty jednak nie ogarną, jak ustawisz sobie nazwę usera w stylu stefan_batory_1993
<drathir> F1tzgera1d: wazniejsze otworz fw przed zreestartowaniem ^^
<drathir> Voldenet: to oni leca po innych niz root ? ^^
<Voldenet> lecą
<Voldenet> stefanie, joseph, johny
<Voldenet> printer
<drathir> ze im sie chce;p
<Voldenet> admin, assistant
<gjm> pi
<Voldenet> :D
<F1tzgera1d> fw?
<Voldenet> F1tzgera1d: port forward
<drathir> F1tzgera1d: firewall ufw albo iptables zalezy co uzywasz...
<Voldenet> a, to też
<F1tzgera1d> aaa no spoko
<Voldenet> i potem zapisz stan firewalli ;)
<Voldenet> żeby po restarcie cię nie wycięło
<Voldenet> iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules
<Voldenet> czy coś takiego
<drathir> w sumie zawsze 22 tez mozna gdzies przekierowac ;p np do kaczek...
<F1tzgera1d> ok
<Voldenet> drathir: można sobie ustawić reverse forwarding na socketa
<Voldenet> :-)
<Voldenet> wtedy jesteś "impenetrable fortress"
<gjm> a najlepiej to znukować chiny
<Voldenet> gjm++
<Voldenet> Najlepiej to gdyby Gandhi był władcą Indii ;-)
<Voldenet> bo Chiny akurat byłyby sąsiadami
<Voldenet> więc problem z głowy
<drathir> Voldenet: sa tez te magic pakiety co nawet nie wywesza, ze dziala/slucha ssh na sewerze, bo trzeba znac magiczny handshake zeby poznac, ze swoj ;p
<gjm> 16:51 <@gjm> port knocking
<Voldenet> gjm: port knocking to nie magiczny pakiet :D
<drathir> ale i tak najlepsze pro security jak sie odetnie samego siebie od servera ;p
<gjm> a magic packet robi co innego
<Voldenet> drathir: nawet nie wiesz jakie są jajca, jak fail2ban wytnie Ciebie samego :D
<Voldenet> i musisz czekać godzinę albo dobę
<Voldenet> albo tydzień
<Voldenet> od kiedy mi się to zdarzyło nie używam nigdy haseł zdalnie
<Voldenet> Nigdy.
<drathir> Voldenet: ;p /me sie juz nauczyl i dodaje zaufany server zawsze do whitelisty ;p zawsze w razie w sie dostane...
<Voldenet> No, na szczęście rozwiązaniem jest wbicie z innego serwera :D
<Voldenet> ssh-over-ssh-over-ssh
<drathir> bo tak to jedynie torem/vpn-em jak ma sie pod reka na szybko da obejsc...
<Voldenet> drathir: tak na szybko to można na azure zrobić wirtualkę z ubuntu
<drathir> Voldenet: jaja to sa jak ludzi blokuje po kluczach ^^
<Voldenet> albo jakimś innym trialu
<Voldenet> Ale jednak najśmieszniej jest jak ubijesz maszynę i się nie podnosi.
<drathir> Voldenet: w sensie, ze ludzie nie daja per server konfiguracji tylko walna 5 kluczy na * i po 3 pa pa czesto ;p
<Voldenet> Lol, używanie tego samego klucza...
<Voldenet> Szkoda, że nadal ludzie nie rozumieją, że para kluczy identyfikuje jedno połączenie i się raczej ich nie duplikuje
<drathir> co do tego samego klucza plusy i minusy do plusa mozna zaliczyc, ze w razie w jak wycieknie lecisz automatem i wszystkie Ci podmienia, a minus, ze wszystkie maszyny narazone w razie w...
<drathir> Voldenet: problemy sie zaczynaja jak tmuxy sie tak mieszaja, ze wlasciwego nie mozesz trafic... ;p
 * drathir tam stara sie 3 w jednym oknie nie przekraczac, bo sie mieszac tez zaczynaja powoli...
<drathir> pozniej sie zastanawiasz ile razy b wcisnales ;p
<gjm> >tmux
<gjm> >b
<gjm> on nie przemapował na a
<gjm> ,_,
<drathir> a mam na dodatkowych 3 oknach screena ;p
<drathir> niestety nie kazdy server tmuxa ma jak tez nie kazdy stary tel lubi tmuxa niektore wola screena...
<F1tzgera1d> porcik zmieniony teraz przy domyslnym logowaniu jest port 22: Connection refused ;-) i git
<F1tzgera1d> teraz druga sprawa... macie jakieś dobre regułki pod iptables do tego? wiem że bede musiał edytować swój port nowy
<gjm> do czego?
<gjm> ustaw sobie w ~/.ssh/config
<F1tzgera1d> do firewalla
<F1tzgera1d> nie mam go ustawionego ;D
<Voldenet> no i warto mieć w .bashrc coś w stylu PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}:${PWD}\007\033k`~/termtitle`\033\\"'
<gjm> nie wiem co ty tworzysz
<F1tzgera1d> nie mam reguł w firewallu na vps
<F1tzgera1d> mam domyslne g.....jakies
<gjm> Voldenet: ja mam różne kolory promta dla różnych serwerów dodatkowo
<Voldenet> gjm: tego nie mam, po nazwie hosta poznaję
 * drathir tam ma cjdnsa-a do kazdego...
<drathir> na defcon-a ktos sie wybiera?
<Voldenet> szkoda czasu, wszystko najciekawsze i tak będzie na hackernews/yt
 * drathir podejrzewa, ze kanal obok afterparty by przekonalo do conajmniej ponownego rozwazenia ;p
<Voldenet> afterparty to cudowne miejsce dla abstynenta
<Voldenet> TAK SIĘ SOKU NAPIŁEM O STARY
<drathir> ^^ ta ze na rok materialow na yt bedzie mial ? ;p
<Voldenet> ;-)
<Voldenet> Ale rzeczywiście, dobrze jest pójść na firmowe afterparty
<Voldenet> ludzią się rozwiązują języki i można się dowiedzieć ciekawych sekretów
<Voldenet> s/ludzią/ludziom/
<Voldenet> mi też rozwiązuje się język
<gjm> a mi sznurówki
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> pytanie trochę z czapy będzie, ale potrzebuje kupić trochę rzeczy jak cyfrówka, pamięć, może dysk ssd albo case do hdd - jak ludzie rozeznani możecie doradzić w jakim azjatyckim kraju opłaca się kupować?
<F1tzgera1d> duzo moich znajomych chwali aliexpress
<bastetmilo> nie, nie, w jakim azjatyckim kraju opłaca się kupować na miejscu.
<gjm> bastetmilo: chiny i shenzhen
<gjm> jest nawet książka-przewodnik
<bastetmilo> gjm: bez wizy to moge tylko do Hongkongu chyba
<gjm> dają 5-dniowe
<gjm> http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/Visit_Shenzhen#Chinese_visa
<bastetmilo> oo
<bastetmilo> o, wow
<drathir> bastetmilo: oooo... witaj...
<bastetmilo> cześć drathir
<drathir> bastetmilo: sluzbowo, czy zasluzony odpoczynek w tamtych rejonach ?
<bastetmilo> żadne
<bastetmilo> od 8 miesiecy jestem digital nomad
<drathir> bastetmilo: a t dopieroo ciekawostka ^^
<BlessJah> F1tzgera1d: zrób mfa z google authenticatorem
<F1tzgera1d> na ten moment mam tylko zmieniony port
<F1tzgera1d> ssh
<F1tzgera1d> nie wiem jak dostosować na serwerze iptables
<BlessJah> security by obscurity, daje ci tylko tyle ze w logach mniej wpisow od azjatow
<F1tzgera1d> zeby smigało tylko openvpn i polaczenie tym jednym portem ssh
<BlessJah> jesli debian/ubuntu to ufw mozesz uzyc i pozwalac tylko na polaczenia z sieci z ktorych spodziewasz sie laczyc
<F1tzgera1d> http://pomoc.ovh.pl/Firewall tu jest fajny poradnik tylko potrzebna modyfikacja pod openvpn
<F1tzgera1d> openvpn działa na porcie 1194 udp?
<BlessJah> jesli nie wiesz jak zrobic w iptables to nie rób w iptables, zrób w ufw
<BlessJah> ufw allow 22/tcp ; ufw enable i zrobionie
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: tajlandia jest oplacalna tez
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: tam sony i nikon produkuje i jest tam taniej
<gjm> no to daleko nie ma
<F1tzgera1d> BlessJah, spoko, zainstalowałem ufw, dodałem port dla ssh, dla vpn 1194 tcp i udp, dodalem swoje ip, i na urzadzeniach neta brak
<F1tzgera1d> dodalem tez ufw allow from 10.8.0.0/16 z configa na serwerze
<BlessJah> jesli tylko ty uzywasz serwera, mozesz dac autoryzacje tylko po kluczu no i polecam MFA
<F1tzgera1d> no dobra ale jak juz robie ufw wolalbym zrobic zeby banglało;)
<BlessJah> z ufw i ssh na niestandardowym portcie musisz ostroznie
<BlessJah> ufw bedzie sie staralo nie zablokowac ci ssh, ale nie wiem czy ogarnie ze to inny port
<F1tzgera1d> ogarnia
<F1tzgera1d> mam dostep do serwera mimo ze nie mam neta na urzadzeniach
<F1tzgera1d> zeby miec dostep do ssh dodalem ufw allow nowyportssh/tcp
<drathir> F1tzgera1d: ufw w zupelnosci Ci wystarczy, nawet bgp daje rade pod ufw jeszcze opanowac ;p
<F1tzgera1d> drathir, ale reguły cos nie pasuja bo nie ma neta
<F1tzgera1d> ufw allow 1194/udp , ufw allow 1194/tcp, ufw allow ssh/tcp , ufw allow MójIP, ufw allow from 10.8.0.0/16
<drathir> musze zerknac ale potrzebujesz forwardinga z tun0 na vnet0 o ile dobrze pamietam...
<F1tzgera1d> takie regułki mam
<F1tzgera1d> na vps
<drathir> nom...
<drathir> cos podobne do:
<drathir> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o tun0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT iptables -A FORWARD -s 10.9.8.0/24 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.9.8.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<F1tzgera1d> dobra zrobilem
<F1tzgera1d> /etc/default/ufw ->DEFAULT_OUTPUT_POLICY="ACCEPT"
<F1tzgera1d> dzieki pany za wszelką pomoc i sugestie
<F1tzgera1d> znowu sie czegos nowego nauczylem ;-)
<TheNumb> systemctl disable ufw
<TheNumb> i sam pisz reguły iptables
<F1tzgera1d> próbowalem ale w ufw chyba łatwiej
<BlessJah> TheNumb: tylko po co? póki nie robisz nic ponad zamykanie portów nie ma sensu
<BlessJah> zwłaszcza jak nie znasz
<F1tzgera1d> duze jest ryzyko ze jakies boty beda sie probowaly wbić?
<gjm> obserwuj logi
<F1tzgera1d> o lol proby logowania z usa i wietnamu
<BlessJah> na zmienionym porcie?
<F1tzgera1d> tak
<F1tzgera1d> dwie próby tylko
<gjm> przypadkiem trafili
<F1tzgera1d> to ciekawe ile było prób na porcie 22
<F1tzgera1d> pewnie w uj
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-24
<drathir> gjm: podejrzewam ze bardziej tulejman ;p
<firemark> tulę cię
<malutka> :>
<gjm> firemark: Wolę kogo innego.
<firemark> gjm: slusznie
<firemark> brzydze się opami
<gjm> Brzydź się.
<firemark> ._.
<malutka> ;>
<malutka> meh
<bartek> hiho
<firemark> fifo głupcze
<malutka> lifo
<malutka> też można
<TheNumb> Mi opa
<gjm> Mam problemy ze słuchem.
<gjm> Kopa?
<bartek> mopa
<bartek> do sprzątania
<malutka> mi opa :>
<malutka> :*
<malutka> \o/
<gjm> No, no.
<gjm> Wystarczy.
<TheNumb> Mi opa ciulu
<TheNumb> :/
<Dread> a paragon jest?
<TheNumb> Jaki paragon?
<Dread> no właśnie
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Miałeś napisać jaki op :/
<Dread> \:D/
<Dread> 'a koncesja jest?' 'ojtam ojtam pożartować nie można'
<Ashiren> zlamany kark?
<Dread> jakie koty
<Ashiren> :((( http://www.rmf24.pl/ciekawostki/news-nie-zyje-kot-stubbs-byl-burmistrzem-miasta-na-alasce-przez-2,nId,2420583
<TheNumb> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<bartek> wie ktoś jak naprawić Synaptic?
<bartek> "E: Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/additional-repositories.list (Suite)
<bartek> E: Nie udało się odczytać listy źródeł.
<bartek> Przejdź do konfiguracji repozytoriów, aby naprawić problem.
<bartek> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<bartek> kurde cos rozpiepszyłem ;/
<bartek> restart, z/w
<bartek> :*
<drathir> bartek: lepiej miec kompletne repo podstawowe...
<bartek> właśnie pousówałem liki z app które dodałem
<bartek> chyba sie naprawi
<bartek> ok wygląda na to że naprawione, działo już nawet aptget update i upgrejt
<bartek> na fuksie jakoś się aprawiło, ale dziękuję za zainteresowanie
<bartek> a chciałem tylko mieć najnowsze wine bo w repo jakieś stare jest i od tego się zaczęło
<confluency> bartek: a co miałeś w tym pliku? Jak dodałeś PPA? Automatycznie, czy ręcznie wpisałeś?
<drathir> bartek: zmiany zawsze w /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<bartek> przez kreatog graficzny
<confluency> No, to tak miał, ale chyba coś nie tak wpisał.
<confluency> bartek: jak?
<confluency> Według jakich instrukcji?
<confluency> Najlepiej przez apt-add-repository.
<bartek> menu -> administracja -> zarzadzanie oprogramowaniem
<bartek> przepraszam administracja -> zasoby oprogramowania
<bartek> i tam w 'osobiste archiwum pakietow (ppa) wpisalem ink do wine
<confluency> Ja nie mam ani tego środowiska, ani w ogóle napisów po polsku. Pytam, według jakich instrukcji dodawałeś repo do Wine. Jaką chcesz wersję, na jakiej wersji Ubuntu?
<bartek> mint 18.2
<bartek> czyli ubuntu cenial to bedzie
<bartek> robilem tez wg tej instrukcji
<confluency> A jakie chcesz wine?
<bartek> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<bartek> 2.13
<drathir> a tego web8  czy jak mu tam bylo juz nie ma?
<confluency> No, to użyj instrukcji do terminalu. Czy ty to wszystko razem z komendą wkleiłeś do pliku?!
<bartek> to było tak...
<confluency> drathir: wine ma różne własne PPA; lepiej według ich instrukcji.
<bartek> najpierw używałem tej instrukcji do terminala ze stronki
<confluency> No i?
<bartek> i tam mi nie działało coś, i już nie wiedziałem jak wpisać ten link dla mint 18.x z okienka na stronie
<bartek> bo jest rozdzielony takim odnosnikiem
<confluency> No, to otwórz teraz terminal.
<bartek> i nie wiemdzialem czy tam ma byc spacja cz nie
<bartek> to se recznie dodalem graficznie i jedna i druga wersje
<bartek> :D
<confluency> No, to pięknie. :P
<bartek> otwarty term
<confluency> Wpiszę ci do pastebina, co wkleić do terminalu.
<drathir> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wine/wine-builds sudo apt update sudo apt install winehq-devel
<confluency> bartek: http://wklej.org/id/3223918/
<bartek> ok próbuje
<confluency> Dokładnie tak wklej. Częściowo już chyba zrobiłeś; jak coś powtórzysz, to nic.
<drathir> http://www.webupd8.org/2017/01/wine-20-stable-released-install-it-in.html ale osobiscie polecam http://www.webupd8.org/2015/06/get-new-wine-features-faster-with-wine.html
<confluency> A potem trzeba paczkę wybrać.
<drathir> staging moze performance czasem zwiekszyc...
<bartek> hm to już nie wiem czy wine czy webupd8
<bartek> i wlasnie co to są te wersje staging?
<confluency> Jedne instrukcje na raz.
<drathir> bartek: to sa oficjalne repa ze strony wine bedziesz miec swiezsze zapewne, ale podejrzewam ze musisz sie liczyc z tym, ze od czasu do czasu moze cos nie dzialac...
<confluency> winehq-devel da ci 2.13
<drathir> staging ma patche do akceleracji gpu...
<confluency> winehq-stable jest teraz 2.02, a winehq-staging 2.12.
<bartek> czyli później jak wkleje to z pastebina to sudo apt-get install np.winehq-devel
<confluency> Tak.
<bartek> to może tą stable lepiej?
<confluency> A jaką teraz masz wersję?
<confluency> Spróbuj devel.
<bartek> miałem jakąś 1.6 i usunąłem
<bartek> bo na stronce napisali żeby wywalić
<bartek> bo konflikt może być
<drathir> bartek: ale to juz Tmultilib/wine-staging-nine 2.12-1 [installed]y musisz zdecydowac ktore wersje bardziej Ci odpowiadaja...
<confluency> drathir: PPA wine-builds jest stare: https://launchpad.net/~wine/+archive/ubuntu/wine-builds
<drathir> paste fail ;p
<drathir> multilib/wine-staging-nine 2.12-1 [installed]
<drathir> confluency: dlatego mowie ze zalezy czy chce stable czy najnowsze...
<confluency> bartek: czy zainstalujesz stable czy devel jest nieistotne.
<bartek> oki
<bartek> to biorę się do dzieła
<bartek> dziękuję za pomoc
<confluency> W tym repo w ogóle nie ma stable; tylko stare wersje devel i staging. Na stronie repo polecają oficjalne instrukcje z winehq.
<confluency> bartek: nie powinno być konfliktu, bo paczki mają inne nazwy.
<drathir> w oficjalnym repo w teorii powinny byc stabilniejsze bo ktos to testuje z osem... z repo z wine bezposrednio roznie to zapewne moze byc, czasem prawdopodobnie jakies zgrzyty moga powestac przy altualizacjach bo jakby nie bylo to 3rd repo...
<confluency> drathir: tak, ale to jest stabilna wersja w ogóle z normalnego repo. Ja mówię, że to PPA jest stare, i nie należy go używać.
<bartek> ok wszystko z pastebina wykonane, przeszło ładnie
<bartek> teraz instaluje devel
<confluency> bartek: ale lepiej usunąć starszą wersję, tylko po to, żeby ci się pliki executable nie myliły.
<confluency> Dobra.
<bartek> no oki chyba przeszło
<bartek> mam 2.13
<confluency> \o/
<bartek> dziękuję :)
<confluency> Proszę. :)
<bartek> teraz mogę iść spać
<bartek> dobranoc
<drathir> confluency: to juz wole aura a nie oficjalne a nie wspierane...
<drathir> czy tam nawet porzucone...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-25
<malutka> Fifo
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> malutka jesteś?
<malutka> Ta
<bartek> mówiłaś kiedyś że grasz w hearthstone dlatego Ty może mi pomożesz, zainstalowałem aplikacje bilizzqarda na najnowszym wine, odpala się ale nie wczytuje niektórych elementów, np przycisku do zalogowania, jak wpisze login i hasło to nie mogę zatwierdzić bo nie wczytało przycisku a enterem się nie da i nie mogę się zalogować
<bartek> jak wybiorę z ustawień 'kontynuuj bez logowania" to przechodzi dalej do aplikacji ale nie wczytuje tych nowości z hearthstona na środku aplikacji
<bartek> krótko mówiąc, aplikacja działa tylko nie wczytuje niektórych elementów, wiesz może co zaradzić? nie wiem czy to jakieś elementy fleshowe czy coś?
<malutka> Próbowałeś wyłączyć i włączyć komputer bartek ? ;>
<bartek> tak, restart nie pomaga
<malutka> \o/
<malutka> To masz Za wolny komputer
<bartek> naprawdę to może być przyczyną?
<malutka> A odpala Ci się diablo 3?
<gjm> bartek: odpal z terminala i zobacz co wypluje
<gjm> a, wine
<gjm> xD
<gjm> to nie wiem
<bartek> nie mam diablo3
<bartek> i na diablo3 faktycznie moge miec za wolnego kompa
<bartek> ale w hearthston chodził np jak miałem lubuntu
<bartek> a na mincie już nie
<confluency> bartek: na pewno używasz nowej wersji wine?
<bartek> napewno ;] wczorajszej
<gjm> skacowanej
<confluency> bartek: jaka wersja Blizzard App? Widziałeś   https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28855#viewHowTo ?
<confluency> (pod HowTo / Notes)
<confluency> Podobno jest jakiś problem, ale jest workaround.
<bartek> już patrze
<bartek> znasz lepiej angielski, jak mam to zrobić?
<malutka> Najpierw naucz się angielskiego
<gjm> xD
<bartek> wiadomo, mam zamiar
<bartek> moja wersja bilizzarda 1.8.5.9093
<confluency> Ja się nie znam na wine; nie mam pojęcia, gdzie to wszystko ustawiać.
<bartek> ok będę kombinować
<prs> >wersja blizzarda
<prs> co
<Ashiren> no ten launcher
<bartek> aplikacja do odpalania ich gierek
<Bodzioslaw> jak nie masz najnowszej
<Bodzioslaw> to się będzie srało o to, żebyś podniósł wersję
<Bodzioslaw> duh.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-28
<bartek> hiho
<krzywyzielaz> Cześć, stoję przed wyborem systemu pod udział sieciowy SMB. Myślałem nad Ubuntu / Debian /freeNAS, Najprościej było by użyć freeNAS lecz potrzebuje tam jeszcze Jave do aplikacji która zczytuje dane i wprowadza do bazy postgresl. co sądzicie o stawianiu serwera na ubuntu 17.04 czy tylko LST. Każda opinia jest dla mnie ważna. Pozdrawiam
<Ashiren> to pod jakis komputer?
<Ashiren> tj desktop ktory bedzie sluzyl za NAS
<krzywyzielaz> tak desktop nas, później dotam tam FOGa, desktop, kupiłem teraz HP TOWER i3-2120 / 4gb ram / 2x1TB(RAID1)  bardzo ograniczony budrzet mam musiałem w 900zł sie zmieścić
<krzywyzielaz> przepraszam nie pololeji napisałem, przesuwanie strzałkam,
<Ashiren> bym wzial 16.04 LTS i spokoj
<krzywyzielaz> zależy mi jeszcze na php7, to wystarczy,że sobie repo dodam z nowym php, na udziale SMB będę trzymać backup danych z ZUS, Kadr, RCP,liczniki pracowników, bazę legalizacyjną,
<confluency> Do serwera też radzę najnowsze LTS.
<confluency> W 16.04 już jest php7 w normalnym oficjalnym repo.
<krzywyzielaz> Dziękuję, A softwarowy RAID1, Tworzony z pod instalatora podczas instalacji da robię radę z odbudowaniem raida po padzie dysku?
<krzywyzielaz> Kolejne pytanie, czy jeśli wysypie mi się dysk jak mam softwarowego raid 1 na dane i RAID 0 na swapa to czy system wstanie jak padnie 1 dysk, Wtedy nie będzie swapa i RAID0
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-29
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aq1rP3P_460sv.mp4
<malutka> http://i.imgur.com/M4ADZGH.jpg
<malutka> Tosia <3
<malutka> Happy Happy
<gjm> <33333333
<gjm> malutka: btw. od Natki dostałem książkę "Koty są dobre na wszystko"
<gjm> trochę śmiesznie, bo wiersze
<malutka> gjm: ++
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/LsahIDfp46Cb2tpehnT10UmZjw7Dn2GOZMbkZSiNCag.jpg?w=1024&s=c056753a7e969d920e36f0aaa54f9fd3
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> hc
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/vqMEkks.gifv
<Ashiren> :( http://happycatsonline.com/husband-cat-found-wife-cheated-reaction-leaves-people-heartbroken/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/07/42fe0164e1224971c986414daa9fe197.jpg
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/GpbF6eIe4wR631q2p9luov4W4k6rlYv0K5f1PmXuoLM.jpg?w=768&s=d1099ba46675f7b357ef86cc31cd5dc4
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/D6kqL9TZwwqLdt7PmSKojz536ju7KdtupGJ3vp1BmBc.jpg?w=576&s=da9a18f75fc32251506945240a290f42
<firemark_> w koncu, Ashiren nie bedzie mogl wklejac kotkow
<firemark_> dobranoc
<Ashiren> :(
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-30
<malutka> piękne kotki były wczoraj Ashiren
<AleksiejLublov> weź go nie zachęcaj :/
<malutka> dlaczego? AleksiejLublov nie lubisz kotów?
<firemark> moze nienawidzi koty? :>
<Ashiren> spoko, koty to moja wlasna inicjatywa
<AleksiejLublov> malutka: ja nie lubie nikogo i niczego :>
<AleksiejLublov> albo raczej nie lubie wszystkiego i wszystkich
<TheNumb> Ja to bym osobiście zjadł takiego dobrego kota
<Bodzioslaw> AleksiejLublov: brzmisz jak edgy piwniczak
<AleksiejLublov> Bodzioslaw: tak
<Bodzioslaw> Piwnica rlz
<Bodzioslaw> Gentoo postaw i elo
<AleksiejLublov> miałem, dziękuje
<M4CK0> Ktoś wie może jak w Debianie 9 czytać logi z poziomu gnome? Mam komunikat "Unable to read system log"
<M4CK0> Otwieram nakładkę Logs
<M4CK0> chce czytać logi jako user
<firemark> M4CK0: moze nie wiem, z konsoli /var/log costam?
<firemark> nie wiem o jakich logach mowisz
<mati75> logi da się czytać tylko jako root
<firemark> mati75: zalezy jakie i zalezy jak ustawisz ;P
<mati75> firemark: ja wiem
<mati75> ale standardowo nie da się
<firemark> lastlog i syslog pewnie nie da się, ale od nginxa czy tam innych jest spoko
<sulejman> sup
<sulejman> tylko luźne pytanie - jeśli jestem na ubuntu 16 z unity, mogę zmienić interfejs na gnome?
<sulejman> skoro o tak będzie powrót do gnome niedługo
<sulejman> a ja jestem nowy w ten system, może lepiej oswoić się z gnomem niż z unity, który będzie discontinued
<firemark> nie, nie możesz, ja ci zabraniam
<firemark> generalnie ubuntu to LINUX, więc możesz sobie zmienić window manager na cokolwiek
<firemark> i chyba co najlepsze mzoesz zrobić to wyrzucić unity :)
<sulejman> firemark: bardziej mówię to jako młody użytkownik
<sulejman> oczywiście mogę np zreinstalować system - zrobiłem to parę tygodni temu, wyrzucając minta i instalując ubuntu
<firemark> a tam młody, po prostu użytkownik :P
<sulejman> po prostu użytkownik nie zadaje głupich pytań.
<firemark> sulejman: akurat mint na ubuntu to już duży krok i trudno by bylo zmienić distro w locie
<firemark> sulejman: hmm no to ich nie zadawaj, ale tak, da się. Wystarczy ze zainstalujesz gnome i przejdziesz po wylogowaniu się
<firemark> ja w tej chwili siedzę na i3wm, bardzo się z nim polubiłem
<sulejman> firemark: jedyne, co było "łatwiejsze" na mincie, to fakt, że cinnamon bardzo przypomina windows aero
<firemark> to dziwny argument
<firemark> no ale ja zainstalowałem linuxa pierwszy raz tylko po to by mieć compoza ;_;
<sulejman> dziwny, bo to obserwacja osoby, która nie bardzo zna się na temacie.
<sulejman> jestem samoukiem, i jak zadaję pytania, najczęściej dostaję odpowiedź, która wymaga zadania więcej pytań
<firemark> przestań mówić kim jesteś, nikogo to tutaj nie obchodzi :D
<sulejman> point taken :)
<firemark> ja lece spac, jutro sie spytam czy zdazyles zmienic, dobranoc
<malutka> Jak to nikogo firemark ;>?
<sulejman> gdm3 czy lightdm? internety mówią różnie.
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-23
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-24
<dfgg> malutka: :(
<gjm> u wot
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-26
<gjm> \o
<Spass> o/
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-27
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-28
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/rqQdQ3g.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/2jsijtpfcbb11.jpg
<malutka> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://78.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m90zztss2r1rxer0vo1_1280.jpg
<gjm> malutka: \o
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/39hm041paoc11.jpg
<Spass> drathir, siemka, wróciłem dzisiaj na próbę na ipv4 (Neozdrada, Livebox), bo wykryłem mały problem z ipv6 (jak jesteś ciekaw co to takiego to daj znać ;) pomoc mile widziana) i od razu po kilku godzinach mnie rozłączyło z IRCa, więc szybko wróciłem na ipv6
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/nmtzr2lpjoc11.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-29
<malutka> o/
<malutka> <3
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-22
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> bonus https://pics.me.me/alabama-bron-reasons-not-to-drive-a-mustang-19124670.png
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-23
<malutka> O/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-24
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-25
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-26
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-27
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/hplFbGD.jpg
<Ashiren> 1.5 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/amBDOgj_460svvp9.webm
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redd.it/oouryz0aehb31.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-28
<malutka> o/
<malutka> słodkie kotki <3
<dweller> kłodkie sotki
